# Jo tudni Canadarol, Informacio utazasrol orszagunkrol



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 3)

Szeretnenk egy kis informaciot adni valasztott hazankrol, azoknak a tagjainknak es latogatoinknak akik most keszulnek ki akar veglegesen akar csak turistakent.
Kerlek benneteket segitsetek osszeallitani egy valamennyire atfogo kepet adjunk Canadarol.

Egy egy kirandulasrol kepeket elmeny beszamolot, vagy egy egy tartomanyt latvanyosagait ha bemutatjuk valamennyien elvezni fogjuk,hisz sokunknak meg mindig van mit felfedezni.
HA csak errol a par provincrol teszunk emlitest es kepeket igazan kellemes kedv csinalo megismerni az ismeretlent.
:wink: 
Alberta
British Columbia
Manitoba
New Brunswick
Newfoundland and Labrador
Northwest Territories
Nova Scotia
Nunavut
Ontario
Prince Edward Island
Quebec
Saskatchewan
Yukon


----------



## Jupi (2004 Augusztus 3)

*Hajrá*

Csak támogatni tudom az ötletet. Kiváncsian várom az anyagot.

kösz, kösz


----------



## FiFike (2004 Augusztus 6)

Kanada története szorosan összefügg a bevándorlókkal, és az európai sorstragédiákkal, háborúkkal, gazdasági válságokkal, amikor az új otthont kereso emberek hatalmas hullámokban, evtizedrol-évtizedre megérkeztek, létrehoztak városokat, kolóniákat, meghonosítottak különbözo ipari és mezogazdasági technikákat, létrehozták Kanada sokszínu és változatos kultúráját. Ennek a hatalmas történelmi keveredésnek a legjelentosebb színtere maga Ontario, és szinte az összes európai nemzet megalapította a saját kolóniáját, és részt vett a történelem alakításában.Vannak itt németek, olaszok, portugálok, angolok, skótok, írek, hollandok, oroszok és persze nem utolsó sorban magyarok is. Bár a magyar bevándorlási hullám igazából csak 1956 utan indult meg Ontarioba, hiszen elotte leginkább az Egyesült Államokat célozták meg az új hazát kereso magyarok.
Ontario tartomány Kanada egyik legrégebbi tartománya, amelynek történelme, gazdasága, ipara és tájainak szépsége meghatározó az ország életében. Magát a tartományt 1867 július 1-én hozták létre, amikor a kanadai tartományok egyesültek (Ez Kanada legnagyobb nemzeti ünnepe), és lértejött Kanada megközelitoleg mai formája. Ontariot ezt megelozoen Nyugat Kanadának, 1841 elott pedig Felso Kanadának nevezték. Az "Ontario" elnevezés egyébként az oslakos Irokéz indiánoktól ered, jelentése "Gyönyöru tó", vagy "Gyönyöru víz". "Canada" , az ország neve, szintén az o nyelvükbol származik, annyit tesz: "A mi földünk"
Ontario történetét is meghatározta a britek es a franciák soha véget nem éro civakodasa , akár katonai, akár kereskedelmi, gazdasági szinten. Ennek ellenére Ontario mindvégig a brit kultúra területe maradt. Ontaria jelkepe a Trillium virag .
A juharfa nemcsak Kanada szimbóluma, hanem fontos ipari tényezo is, hiszen a juharszirup kitermelése fontos része volt a bevándorlók életének, és jelentos szerepet tölt be a mai mezogazdaságban is.


Folyt.kov.:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 6)

Kosz Fifike!


----------



## Jupi (2004 Augusztus 6)

Én is kösz, elolvastam, tetszett és várom a folytatását


----------



## FiFike (2004 Augusztus 7)

Talan erdemes megjegyezni , hogy Kanada fovarosa OTTAWA Ont. !!! 
(Sajnos ezt nagy szazalekban az egesz vilagon nem tudjak )
Csodalatos teruleten fekszik Ontarioban,- Québec hataranal , az Ottawa es a Rideau folyo ovezi . Par adatot fekveserol . A varost 5,686 sq=negyzet km terulet ovezi . Deli es nyugati oldalat 17.000 hektar vedett zoldovezet , mig az eszaki partjan 34.500 hektar vadon veszi korul . Az Ottawa folyo masik oldalan van Hull varos . Ottawaban rendezik a vilag legnagyobb teli (Winterlude) fesztivaljat es a befagyott Rideau canal (csatorna amely osszekoti Ottawat az Ontario toval ) a vilag leghosszabb jegpalyaja , ahol egesz ejszaka korcsolyazhatnak a latogatok a varos korul . Evente atlag 60 fesztivalt rendeznek . 29 muzeum van es rengeteg latnivalo , unnepely , orsegvaltas , tuzijatek stb. Majusban rendezik a tulipan paradet ahol 3 millio tulipan lathato (ez a Hollandokkal van osszefuggesben) . Evente kb. 4 millio latogatoja van Ottawanak , igy a turizmus nagy szerepet jatszik a fovaros eleteben . Megtalalni itt mindent ; szinhaz , balett , symphonykus zenekarok , hocky csapat es termeszetesen a politikusok . Itt van az osszes allami epulet es a Parlament . Mielott az europaiak bejottek Ottawa es kornyeke vadasz paradicsom volt . 1600as evekben a franciak , kesobb az angolok foglaltak el . 1826 a Britishek kezdtek el epiteni hadaszati szempontbol a Rideau Canalt (csatorna) az Ottawa folyo es az Ontario to koze . Ahol az Ottawa es Rideau folyo talalkozott eromuvet epitettek es a varost elneveztek Bytown-nak . 1855-ben ebbol a kis varosbol lett Ottawa majd 1857 Ottawa lett a fovarosa Québec-nek es Ontario-nak . Ezt talaltak a legbiztonsagosabbnak az amerikai tamadasok ellen . 1867 -ben Ottawa lett Canada fovarosa .


----------



## FiFike (2004 Augusztus 7)

A fenti elso kepen a : Nemzeti galleria lathato 
A masodikon: a varos es kozepen a Parlament epulete 
Itt pedig ha sikerulni fog ..1. Ottawa Parlament reszlete
2. Toronto CN tower a vilag legmagasabb (rogzites nelkuli) tornya , forgo etteremmel a tetejen


----------



## Jupi (2004 Augusztus 7)

Köszönöm FiFike!
Remélem, nem csak nekem szereztél örömet és gazdagítottad ismereteimet. Remélem folytatod, vagy ha majd kifogytál, valaki folytatja.


----------



## Greta (2004 Augusztus 10)

*Jó tudni Canadáról*

Melitta úgy álmodta meg ezt a topicot, hogy bevándorlóknak és turistáknak egyaránt hasznára váló, átfogó kép kerüljön ide Canadáról. Én boldogan részt vállalok ebben a csodálatos földrészt, Canadát népszerűsítő információs tevékenységben.
Fifike jóvoltából tartományi ismertető indult. Nyilván célszerű ezeknek a folytatása. Én azonban a módszeresség érdekében úgy remélem, érdekfeszítő lehet egy alapszinten Canadáról szóló általános ismertető, ami hiányzik az indításból. Ezt logikusan és gyorsan pótolnám. Mások egyetértésére számítva úgy gondolom, ezután folytatódhatnak a tartományi ismertetők, azokon belül pedig az egyes területeikkel kapcsolatos élményanyagok. 
Az általános ország ismertetőn kívül van még egy fentiekhez illeszkedő tervem. Ezt némi meglepetésnek szánom, bízom benne, hogy majd érdeklődésre számíthat.

Canada
Államformája: szövetségi állam
Közigazgatása: 10 szövetségi tartomány (province), 2 szövetségi terület (territory), 1 autonómia Nunuval. Az ország Fővárosa: Ottawa.

Canada természetföldrajzi adottságai, régiói.

Az észak-amerikai kontinens északi felén fekvően a világ második legnagyobb területű országa. Majdnem akkora, mint egész Európa: 9 976 140 km2. Ebből szárazföld 9 220 970 km2, vízfelület 755 170 km2. Keleten és északkeleten az Atlanti-óceán, északon a Baffin-öböl és a Jeges-tenger, nyugaton a Csendes-óceán határolja. É-nyugaton Alaszkával (USA), délen az USA államaival határos. Határvonala Vancouvertől a Lake of the Woods-ig a 49. szélességi kör (Erdők tava), onnan kelet felé a Nagy tavak és a Szent Lőrinc-folyó középvonala választja el egymástól a két nagy országot. A két óceán közti távolság 6000-6500 km, Kanada legészakabbra fekvő szigetétől -amely az Északi-sarktól mindössze 300 km-re található- a Nagy-tavakig 4000-4500 km. Tengerpartja 243 800 km hosszú. Területének több mint 40 % az erdőhatáron túl fekszik. 
Az ország több mint 70 % lakatlan. Területének mindössze 5 % termőföld, 54 % erdő, illetve erdős vidék. Lakossainak száma 31 281 092 (2000.07 havi adat), közel 90 %-uk az USA határától számított 160 km-es sávban él. Népsűrűség: 3 fő/km2.
Canada tájai rendkívül változatosak: északon fagyos kősivatagok, tundrák terülnek el, nyugaton erdőkkel, gleccserekkel borított hegyek és gabonaföldek, keleten erdős dombvidékek és termékeny síkság. Az egész országban mintegy kétmillió kisebb-nagyobb tó és sok folyó van, amelyek vízfelülete a terület 7,5 %-a. A tavak között 75 olyan van, amely nagyobb, mint a Balaton. Közülük a Felső (Superiol)-tó a második (82 411 km2), a Huron-tó az ötödik (59 595 km2), a Nagy-Medve tó pedig a kilencedik legnagyobb tó a földön. Folyói -3-4 kisebb kivételével- az Atlanti-óceánba, a Hudson-öbölbe, a Jeges-tengerbe és a Csendes-óceánba érkeznek. A legnagyobb Atlanti-óceánba ömlő folyója a Szt. Lőrinc, amely azon kívül, hogy a Nagy-tavak vízét viszi a tengerbe, a környező vízfolyásokat is gyűjti. A Hudson-öbölbe a Churchill, a Nelson (ez utóbbi az Északi- és a Saskatchewan folyókat egyesíti), a Jeges-tengerbe a Mackenzie, Kanada legnagyobb folyója ömlik. A Columbia és Fraser a Csendes-óceánba érkezik. 

Canada területe négy nagy tájegységre osztható.

1. A Kanadai-pajzs vagy Laurentium (Canadian Shield, Laurentian Shield).
Az ország területének majdnem a felét ez, a Föld legősibb -mélységi magmás és átalakult- közeteiből álló tönk jelenti. Felszínét fennállásának több milliárd éve alatt a vulkánosságon kívül elsősorban a négyszer is előrenyomuló jégtakaró alakította. Északkeleti, keleti és déli oldalán hegységszegély van, az Szt. Lőrinc folyó völgyében a legmagasabb pont az 1652 m Caubvick. A Hudson-öböl délnyugati oldalán 150-300 m széles síkság van. Tudra övezet, talaja helyenként több száz méter mélységig átfagyott. A Canadai-pajzs északi oldalából jött létre a sarki szigetvilág. Alföld és 200 m-nél magasabb helyek borítják. Legmagasabb csúcsa az Ellesmere-szigeten lévő, 2604 m-es Mount Barbeau.
A pajzson helyezkedik el az Északnyugati Területek, Nunavut és Labrador térsége, valamint Saskatchewan, Monitoba és Ontario északi része, valamint Québec tartomány.

2. Az Appalache-hegység vidéke.
Az Appalache-hegylánc legnagyobb része az USA-ban húzódik: Kanadában a hegység északnyugati része nyúlik. Kanadában Újfundland szigete, Új-Skócia, Új-Brunswick és a Prince Edward-sziget tartományok, és Québec délkeleti része tartozik ide. Legmagasabb csúcsa a Gaspé-félszigeten az 1268 m-es Jacques-Cartier.

3. Belső síkvidék (Interior Plains).
A Canadai-pajzs, az Appalache-vidék és az ország nyugati részén található Sziklás-hegység között helyezkedik el, hatalmas terület, amely 2600 km hosszan húzódik az USA határáig. Egyetlen tája, amely az Atlanti-óceánba érkezik, a 20-120 km széles Szent Lőrinc-alföld, legszélesebb a Montreali síkság.
Részei: Ontarió-tóköz (Nagy-tavak régiója). 
A kanadai prérik, amelynek déli része átnyúlik az USA-ba. Ennek három tájegysége van: a Monitoba-Saskatchewan-alföld (ide tartozik a Red folyó völgye, az Assini-boine folyó deltája, és a nagyobb tavak, mint Winnipeg-, Winnipegosis-, Monitoba-tó környéke), Saskatchewan-síkság, Délnyugat-Monitoba és Dél-Saktchewan fennsíkja, valamint Alberta-síkság.
A Mackenzie-medence. Két tájegysége van: A Rabszolga-medence (a Nagy-Rabszolga-tó és a Mackenzie folyó felső folyásának vidéke), és a Mackanzie-medence (Nagy-Medve tó északi oldalával, és a Mackenzie folyó deltájával).

4. Kordillerák (The Cordillera).
A Kordillerák az egész amerikai kontinens nyugati oldalán végighúzódó, viszonylag fiatal hegységrendszere, amelynek több párhuzamos, északnyugati és délkeleti irányú hegylánca zárja el Kanada belső síkvidékeit a Csendes-óceántól. Két vonulata van.
A Keleti-Kordillerák.
Az USA határáig 1500 km hosszan húzódik. Területén (20 000 km2) Alberta és Brit Columbia osztozik. Fő vonulata a földrész vízválasztója. Keleti oldalán indul az Északi- és Déli-Saskatchewan, az Athabasca és a Peace, nyugati oldalán a Fraser, a Kootenay folyó. Legmagasabb csúcsa a Mount Robson (Brit Columbia, 3954 m). Négy nagy nemzeti parja van: Banff, Jasper, Yoho, Kootenay. E vonulathoz 5 párhuzamos hegyvonulat tartozik:Franklin-, Mackenzie-, Ogilvie-, Selwyn-, és a Pelly-hegységek.
A keleti és a nyugati Kordillerák között 2 nagyobb fennsík van: Yukon-fennsík, Fraser-Nechako-fennsík.
A Nyugati-Kordillerák.
A leghansúlyosabb része a Fraser folyó torkolatától a Yukon-fennsíkig 1500 km hosszan húzódó Parti-hegység (Coast-Mountains, Pacific Coastal Mountains vagy Coast Renge).
Északon, a Yukon területén, az Alaszkával közös, meredek St. Elias-hegylánc kiterjedt jégmezői a világ legnagyobb gleccserrendszerét alkotják a sarkkörön kívül. A hegység égbe nyúló csúcsai közül tíz magasabb, mint 4500 m, a 6050 m-es Mount Logan Kanada legmagasabb csúcsa.
A Parti-hegységet és a szigetekből álló parti láncot a parti vályú választja el. A szigetek közül csak a Vacouver és a Charlotte-szigetek tartoznak Canadához, a többi Alaszkáé. 


Legközelebb egy keveset az ország éghajlatáról, növény- és állatvilágáról, etnikai összetételéről írnék.

Remélem, mindezek iránt valóban van érdeklődő.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 10)

Remek! en nagy nagyon sok mindenrol almodok, :wink: de igazan koszonet hogy osszedobjuk, mi minden szep van itt, milyen csodalatos orszag Canada.
Remeljuk egyre tobb canadaban elo beszall ebbe a klasz ismertetobe.


----------



## Greta (2004 Augusztus 11)

*Jó tudni Canadáról*

 


*Canada éghajlatáról*.

Canada éghajlata legalább annyira változatos, mint földrajza. Területe a mérsékelt és a hideg övezetben található, éghajlatát az észak-déli irányú nyitottság és a nyugati zártság befolyásolja. Az ország nagy részén rendívül szélsőséges az időjárás.

Az észak-déli nyitottság okozza, hogy az időjárást elsősorban a Grönland és a Mexikói-öböl felöl érkező légtömegek befolyásolják. A grönlandi anticiklon száraz, hideg légtömegei télen a Nagy-tavak vidékén is túljutnak. Így a Csendes-óceán partjainak déli része kivételével mindenütt hosszú, zord a tél. A Mexikói-öböl felöl áprilistól érkeznek meleg, párás légtömegek. Ezek Canada déli szegélyén okoznak tartós nyári meleget. Az Atlanti-óceán partvidékén az óceáni éghajlat kialakulását a Grönland felöl érkező, hideg Labrador-áramlás akadályozza meg. A Csendes-óceáni parton, Vancouver környékén és a Vancouver-szigeten, az észak-csendes-óceáni légtömegek és a meleg Kuro Shio-áramlás együttesen teremtik meg a valódi óceáni éghajlatot.

Az északi sarkkörön túl, ahol a talaj örökké fagyott (permafrost), a hőmérséklet esetleg évekig nem emelkedik fagypont fölé. Yukon, Nunavut és az Északnyugati területek északi része, amelyek mintegy negyedét teszik ki az országnak, ehhez a sarki, hideg övezethez tartoznak. Itt a tél 9-11 hónapig tart. A januári átlaghőmérséklet 23-32, a sarki szigetvilágban sokszor 32-38 C fokot is eléri.
Az állandó jéggel fedett vidéktől délre, amely Canada újabb negyedét teszi ki, átmeneti zóna az örök jég birodalma és a mérsékelt égövi dél között. É-Labrador és a Kanada pajzs középső sávja tartozik ide.
A Kanadai-pajzs déli részének nagy hányada, a Hudson-öböl melletti alföld, a Gaspé-félsziget ÉK-i része és Újfundland a mérsékelt övezet hideg-mérsékelt övébe tartozik. Januári középhőmérséklet &amp;#8211;15, a júliusi átlaghőmérséklet 15-20 C fok. A bőséges csapadék zöme hó.
Az Appalache-hegység vidéke -a Gaspé-félsziget és Újfundland-szigete kivételével- a valódi mérsékelt éghajlati övhöz tartozik, amelyre a hűvös nyár, a nedves tél jellemző. A novemberben kezdődő hideg tél 6 hónapig tart. A januári középhőmérséklet 3-15 C fok. A csapadék döntő többsége itt is hó.
A Szt. Lőrinc-alföld időjárása igen szélsőséges. Nyara hűvös, tele zord. Közepes hőmérséklet-ingadozása 31 C fok körül van.
Az Ontario-tóköz éghajlata az előbbihez képest még szélsőségesebb. Az Atlanti-óceán hatása nem érvényesül, kevesebb a csapadék, eloszlása szeszélyes. A tél hosszú és hideg, gyakran a Niagara vízesés is befagy. Torontótól délre, délnyugatra van viszont Kanada legmelegebb nyara. 
A kanadai prérik messze fekszenek a tengerektől. Valódi mérsékelt övi, félig száraz, szélsőséges szárazföldi tartományok. Nyugat felé nő a hőingadozás és a szárazság. A januári középhőmérséklet 10-20 C fok, derült éjszakákon nem ritka a mínusz 50 C fok hideg. A tavasz rövid, a nyár változékony. Május-júniusban a Mexikói-öböl felöl érkező meleg, nedves légtömegek 40 C fok hőséget is okozhatnak. Ilyenkor a hőingadozás 20-25 C fok. 
A Mackenzie-medence, az északkeleti sarka kivételével hideg-mérsékelt övi. Ez a vidék É-Amerika legszélsőségesebb időjárású területe. A januári átlaghőmérséklet mínusz 24-32 C fok, de az un. Mackenzie-katlanban (Fort Good Hope környéke, Ény területek) ) -60 C fok is lehet. A kontinens leghidegebb vidéke ez. A tél 6-7 hónapig tart, a nyár szeszélyes és rövid, a nappal 25-30 C fok, míg éjjel fagyhat. 
A Kordillerák vidékének éghajlata is változatos, attól függő, hogy milyen messze van a Csendes-óceán, és milyen a tengerszint feletti magasság. A legészakibb hegyvonulatok kivételével általában a mérsékelt időjárási öv viszonyai jellemzik. A hegységek közötti fennsíkokon és a Keleti-Kordillerákban száraz hegyvidéki az éghajlat, a Nyugati-Kordillerákban ennek nedvesebb változata uralkodik. Mindenütt a hegyvidékek nyugati oldala csapadékosabb, itt vannak nagyobb jégmezők is. A Fraser-Nechako-fennsík júliusi átlaghőmérséklete 5-10 C fok, déli részén viszont hasonló, mint a préri-síkságoké. A hegyeken felfelé egyes helyeken hideg-mérsékelt, majd hideg magasságokba jutni. Vancouver környéke óceáni éghajlatra jellemző.

Az itt közölt hőmérsékleti adatok a rohamosan jelentkező globális felmelegedés, és az üvegházhatás következtében -amelyek a sarkköri hideg övezetben is drasztikus torzulásokat eredményeznek- az elmúlt 2-3 évben igencsak módosultak.

*Canada növény és állatvilága*.

Tundra vidék.
A hideg észak tartozik ide, ahol rövid a nyár. Ha van is, legfeljebb pázsitfűfélék, hangafélék, törpefűzfák élnek itt. A gyakorlatilag fátlan északi tundrától dél felé haladva jelennek meg északi erdős vidékek. Az átmeneti zónában az erdős tundra növényzete: a törpenyír, alacsony éger, de akad feketeluc- és borókafenyő. Helyenként egyazon domb két oldala különböző képet mutat. Még délebbre a pázsitfű helyett moha- és zuzmógyepek, nagykiterjedésű mohalápok jelennek meg. 
A tundra jellemző állatai: tavasszal itt költ a hódlúd, a kanadai lúd, fekete réce, trombitás hattyú, a ritka lármás daru. Kivirágzott legelőkön: pézsmatulok, rénszarvas jár, de jönnek ide jegesmedvék, sarki rókák, hermelin, kanadai hiúz, szürkefarkas. A jégmentessé váló tengerekben bálnák, delfinek, fókák bukkannak fel.

Tajga vidék.
A Kanadai-pajzs hideg-mérsékelt övében változatos tajga növényzet van. Ezek őserdő jellegű északi erdőségek tűlevelű fákkal, fehér és fekete lucfenyővel, vörösfenyővel, kanadai balzsamfenyővel. 
(Mellesleg jegyzem meg más olvasmányaim alapján, hogy É-Amerika kanadai és USA beli területein kb 120 fenyőféle él, Mexikó további 60 fajtával bővíti ezek számát.)
A tajga állatvilága igen változatos. Rengeteg a rovar, így sok a rovarevő madárfaj (cinege és harkályfélék). Sok a mókusféle, egér, pocok, sarki nyúl. Lakik itt hermelin, rozsomák, róka, szkun, feketemedve, szürkefarkas, kanadai hiúz. Fészkel itt szirti sas, bagolyfajták. A patakokban, tavakban hód, pézsmapocok, vidra él. Főleg a nyugati részeken gyakori az amerikai jávorszarvas, tarándszarvas.

Mérsékelt éghajlati övezet.
A Kanadai-pajzs déli, mérsékelt övezetében -a Nagy-tavaktól a Szt. Lőrinc-öbölig-, valamint az Appalache-hegység kanadai részén vegyes lombú erdők találhatók: juhar-, nyír-, gyertyán-, bükk-, és nyárfélék, luc- és erdeifenyők fajtái, vörös- és balzsamfenyő. A bokrok közül galagonya, mogyoró, boróka, kanadai tiszafa, szép nagyra nőtt királypáfrányok találhatók. 
A vegyes lombú erdők állatvilága a tajgáéval egyező. 
Az Appalache-hegység mérsékelt égövi vidékén vegyes lombú erdők vannak a rájuk jellemző állatvilággal. Az erdőmentes területeken hangacserje, vizenyős területek, tőzegmohalápok találhatók. 

Belső síkvidékek. 
Az egykori füves pusztaságok mára csak mutatóban maradtak meg, e területeken kiterjedt gabonatermelés folyik. A Szt. Lőrinc-alföld és az Ontario-tóköz területét vegyes lombú erdők borították valaha. Ezekből mára alig maradt. Helyükön települések, mezőgazdasági területek nőttek. Az erdőirtások miatt az állatvilág elszegényedett. Leggyakrabban mosómedve és mezei nyúl fordul még elő. Az urbanizáció következtében a mosómedve a keleti területeken és a városokban is felbukkan. Torontóban gyakran látni őket szemétturkálás közben. (Igaz, Fifike?)

Prérisíkságok.
Keleti és északkeleti szélein a tajga fenyvesei, délkeleten pedig a vegyes lombú erdők ligetekké változnak. Az erdős préri vagy ligetes mezőség átmenetet képez a füves préri között. Az erdőkben amerikai nyár, oszloptölgy, mogyoró és boróka nő. A füves prériken főleg pázsitfűfélék nőnek. Kora tavasszal kivirágzik a préri: nyílik a prérikökörcsin, prérililiom. A folyókat szil-, kőris-, juhar-, hársfa csoportok kísérik. Mivel a prérik nagy részén mezőgazdálkodás folyik, természetes állapotban csak a védett területeken találhatók. Itt élnek bölénycsordák, különböző szarvasok, pézsmapocok, mosómedve, kanadai vidra, prérifarkas, vörösróka.

A hegyek.
Növényvilágukat a magasság és az éghajlat határozza meg. 
Északon a Franklin-, Mackenzie-, Ogilvie-, Selwyn-, és a Pelly-hegység, valamint a Yukon-fennsík fenyőerdői a tajga folytatásai. A Sziklás-hegységben, a Columbia-, az Omineca-hegységben a Douglas-fenyő az uralkodó fenyőfajta. A fahatár felé közeledve vörös- és jegenyefenyő, és különböző borókák láthatók. 
A Nyugati-Kordillerák fenyvesei valóságos őserdők, ami a bőséges csapadéknak köszönhető. Legjellemzőbb fái: parti bürökfenyő, és különféle lucfenyők, alhavasi fenyők. Erdőhatár fölött hegyi tundrák találhatók, borókásokkal, havasi- és törpefűzzel, égerfajokkal. 
A Kordillerák állatvilága a tundráéhoz és a tajgáéhoz hasonló. A kisebb állatok közül gyakori az erdei patkány, pocoknyúl, vörös hiúz, mosómedve. Yukonban nem ritka az óriási jávorszarvas. Különleges állata a vidéknek a grizzly medve, a puma, vastagszarvú juh, fehér bundájú havasi kecske. A folyókban, hegyi patakokban vonulási időszakban nyüzsögnek a lazacok. (Megjegyzésem: e halak a grizzly medvék kedvencei. Fantasztikus ügyesen fogják meg a mackók a lazacokat.)
A Csendes-óceán partvidékén és a parti lánc szigetei mellett gyakran láthatók bálnák, oroszlánfókák, esetenként tengeri vidrák. 
(Megjegyzésem: A Vancouver-sziget őslakóinak fő tápláléka a hal, amelyek számát az ott elszaporodott vidrák megdézsmálják. Ezért mára kétségbeesve reklamálja a lakosság a védett vidrák szaporulatát, mert a megtizedelt halállomány miatt éhezés fenyegeti őket.)


*Canada népei.*

Canada lakosságát többféle nép és népcsoport alkotja. A két legnagyobb a brit és a francia, amelyek az ország népességének 35, illetve 25 %-t teszik ki (1996-os népszámlálás szerint). A francia-kanadaiak többsége Québecben él, itt arányuk 80 %. Jelentős a számuk Ontarióban, új-Brunswickban is.
A francia-kanadaiak kulturális csoportot is alkotnak nyelvüknek, történelmüknek és vallásuknak köszönhetően: a brit-kanadaiakra ez nem jellemző. A brit szigetek négy nemzetségének (angol, skót, ír, walesi) meg van a saját nyelve, történelme, a legkülönbözőbb vallási felekezetekhez tartoznak, és mentalitásuk más-más. Bár minden tartomány üzleti életében, iparában, még Québecben is a főként angol és skót angolszász protestánsok játszanak főszerepet, ők a brit kanadaiaknak csak kisebb hányadát képezik.
A kanadaiak kb 20 %-a (brit és franciák nélkül) európai országokból származik. A legtöbb német, olasz, ukrán, holland. Mint tudjuk magyarok is nagy számban élnek ott. Első csoportjaik 1880 körül érkeztek. Újabb bevándorlási hullámuk volt a 20. sz. elején, a két világháború között, majd 1956 után. Magyarok leginkább Ontarióban, főként Torontóban élnek, de sokan laknak Québec tartományban és Vancouverben is.
A lakosság 8-10 % ázsiai eredetű. Főként Hong-kongból, Indiából, Kínából, és Tajvanból települtek Kanadába. A népesség többi részei a legkülönbözőbb etnikai csoportokhoz tartoznak (amerikai őslakók, latin-amerikaiak, afrikaiak).
Kanadában mintegy 80 náció él.
A két hivatalos nyelv az angol és a francia. De a különböző népcsoportok korlátozás nélkül használhatják saját nyelvüket. Kanada, az USA-val ellentétben nem akar a népek olvasztótégelye lenni. 

Őslakók.
Az őslakó népek az 1996-os népszámláláskor Kanada lakosságának 3 %-át tették ki. Minden tartományban megtalálhatók, de kb 45 %-k préritartományban él. Az őslakosságnak kevesebb, mint fele rezervátumbeli, melyeket indián csoportok számára különítettek el. Az ország északi részein, ahol az éghajlat nem kedvez az európai településeknek, az őslakók vannak többségben. Ők magukat nemzetnek tekintik, területük, nyelvük és kultúrájuk van. A csoportok, és területük idővel változhatott, több nemzet a 17. sz.-ban felbomlott, míg a sziúk, pl. csak a 19. sz.-ban érkeztek Kanadába. 
A szövetségi indián-törvény (Indian Act) az őslakók négy kategóriáját ismerik el: az un. státusindiánok hivatalos jegyzékben szerepelnek és rezervátumban élnek. A nem státusindiánok, akiknek őslakos felmenőik vannak, de nem szerepelnek hivatalos listán, és nem laknak rezervátumban. 
Őslakosok az inuitok (eszkimók, de ez gúnynév, amit nem szeretnek, azt jelenti fókazabáló). A negyedik kategóriát a meszticek képezik, akik európaiak és őslakosok kapcsolatából születtek.
A teljes őslakos népességet csoportokra osztották (a csoport a legkisebb politikai egység), a Kanadában található mintegy 600 csoport helyi közösségeknek felel meg. 
Az őslakosok sok különböző nyelvet beszélnek, különbözik a kultúrájuk, megélhetésük is más-más, Ezek ellenére jellemző vonásaikban és életkörülményeikben hasonlóak. Nagy részük számára a földnek szociális és kulturális jelentősége van. Ezt a kötödésüket az európaiak a mai napig nem értik meg igazán. 
Az indián nemzetek által beszélt 54 nyelv és nyelvjárás 10 nagyobb nyelvcsaládhoz tartozik. Északon, az erdőségekben és a tundrákon az atapaszk, a Sziklás-hegységben és az Atlanti-óceán között az algonkin népek &amp;#8211;blackfoot (feketelábú), odijibwe, cree, micmac, stb.- élnek. Errefelé élnek a sziúk, és aszinboinok, a Nagy tavak- környékén az irokézek, a huronok. A Csendes-óceán környékén kisebb nemzetek (tlingit, kwakiutl, haida, tsimshian, nutka, bella cola, salish) élnek, akik faragóművészetükről híresek. Brit Columbia, Vancouver totemoszlopaiktól híres.
Kanada sok földrajzi neve indián nyelvekből származó. Maga a Kanada huron eredetű. 
(Megjegyzem, én úgy ismerem az eredeti szót, hogy "kepp canada", jelentése falu, közösség. Fifike forrás információja szerint a szó jelentése "a mi földünk". Elsőként a Montreálnak is nevet adó (Mount Royalt felfedező) Jacques Cartier említi a mai Québec város helyén talált indián teleppel kapcsolatban. Az 1638-as Mercator-féle térképen a Szent Lőrinc folyó neve volt Kanada. 

1992-ben a kanadai kormány megállapodást kötött az északkeleti területek lakosságával. Ez alapján jött létre az Északnyugati területek keleti részén 1999-ben Nunavut, amelynek a lakossága mintegy 80 %-ban inuit. Ez az első nagyobb politikai egység, amely saját parlamenttel is rendelkezik. 

A feketék (színesbőrű kanadaiak). 
A feketék, vagy afrikai kanadaiak sosem tartoztak a lakosság nagyobb csoportjai közé. Bár XIV. Lajos francia király engedélyezte a rabszolgák Nyugat-Indiából való beszerzését, igen kevés került közülük Kanadába. Az amerikai függetlenségi háború menekültjei hoztak magukkal néhányat, de nagyobb számú fekete szabad emberként érkezett az országba. Új-Skócia 1787-ben megszüntette a rabszolgaságot, 6 évvel később Felső-Kanada (Ontario) is. Ez a két döntés a Brit Birodalomnak is precedensül szolgált. 
Az 1812-1814-es háború alatt is sok fekete menekült Kanadába. 
A feketék Kanadában általában élvezték a törvény előtt az egyenlőséget. De többségük rosszul fizetett, rossz körülmények között élő volt. Ezért 1960-tól civil mozgalmak szerveződtek körülményeik javítása érdekében. 

Bevándorlók.
A gyarmati kortól kezdve kulcsfontosságú a szerepük Kanadában. Többnyire az európaiak élveztek előnyt. Ez a gyakorlat csak 1967-től változott meg, ettől kezdve a bevándorlókat 3 csoportba osztják: politikai menekültek, kanadai állampolgárok rokonai és független bevándorlók. 
A bevándorlók nemcsak változatos etnikai, hanem különböző kulturális csoportokat alkotnak. A kanadai kormányzat ezért 1971-ben meghirdette a multikultúrális politikát. Mindegyik etnikai csoport hozzájárul Kanada kultúrájához, ezért nincs hivatalos kultúra, amelyhez mindenkinek alkalmazkodni kellene. 1972-ben államminiszteri státust hoztak létre a muntikultúralizmus gondozására. Már 1977-ben elfogadták azt a törvényt, hogy minden faji, nemzeti vagy etnikai megkülönböztetés törvénytelen. 1982-ben ezeket a jogokat belefoglalták az új alkotmányba, és 1986-ban biztosították, hogy a kisebbséghez tartozók ugyanúgy állami szolgálatba léphetnek, mint a többségiek. 

A kanadai magyarok bizonyára e témakörben tájékozottabbak, mint amit az én forrásaimból származó információk nyújtanak. Ezért aki korrigálni tud, vagy akar, vagy hozzátennivalója van, kérem, az szóljon hozzá.


Nos, a magam részéről ennyit szerettem volna általánosan elmondani Kanadáról. Remélem hasznos és érdekes volt. Talán más, (vagy én később) általános történelmi, politikai és gazdasági tájékoztatást is adhat még Kanadáról.
A továbbiakban én két tartományról, Brit Columbiáról és Albertáról szeretnék írni. Megköszönöm mindenkinek, ha ezt a lehetőséget meghagyjátok nekem. Illetve utána egy meglepetésre készülök.

Még valami. Bármilyen csodálatos kép (és film) arzenálom van Kanadáról, sajnos technikai nehézségeim miatt azokat nem tudom közkinccsé tenni. Kérem tehát, hogy aki csak tud, kísérje írásaimat odavonatkozó képekkel. Ebben az összehangolt együttműködés izgalmasnak ígérkezik. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 11)

Igazan nagyon reszletes leiras Greta!
Egy kis statisztikaval kiegeszitenem.
Magyarok Kanadában

Az 1996. évi kanadai népszámlálás adataiból

A nemzetiségi (etnikai) származásra vonatkozó kérdésre adott 25 leggyakoribb válasz

Kanadában, valamint államokra és területekre lebontva 
(20 %-os minta alapján)

A Kanadai Statisztikai Hivatal (Statistics Canada) meghatározása szerint az 1996-os népszámlálás nemzetiségi/etnikai származásra [ethnic origin] vonatkozó kérdése arra a nemzetiségi vagy kultúr-kulturális csoportra vonatkozik, amelyhez az egyén ősei tartoztak. Elsősorban tehát a származási gyökerekre kérdez, és nem tévesztendő össze a születési hellyel, állampolgársággal [nationality or citizenship].

[Rövid nyelvhasználati kitérő. Amit mi magyarul 'nemzeti és/vagy nemzetiségi származásnak mondunk, azt angolszász nyelvű szakirodalomban főként az ethnic(al) szóval jelölik: ethnic origin, ethnical background, ethnic group... vö. ethnic Hungarians in Romania = 'romániai magyar nemzetiségű'. A zavart tovább fokozza, hogy a nationality elsődleges jelentése angol anyanyelvűek számára - a Magyarországon kiadott szótáraktól eltérően! - 'állampolgárság' és nem 'nemzetiség'!
Továbbá a 'kultúr/kulturális' szóösszetételekben angolszász nyelvterületen nem, illetve elsősorban nem 'művelődési' vonatkozású jelentésre gondolnak, hanem a kultúr-antropológia szókincséből közhasznűvá vált tágabb - vö. kultúrkör, afrikai őshonos kultúrák stb. - jelentés az elsődleges.
Ezeket a szóhasználati különbségeket jelzi a fordításban itt-ott megmutatkozó kettősség, pl. nemzetiségi/etnikai származás".]

Az 1991-es népszámláláshoz viszonyítva 1996-ban a kérdést jelentősen módosították. Mindkét alkalommal azt kérdezték: "Milyen etnikai vagy kultúr-csoporthoz tartoztak az személy ősei?" 1991-ben a 15 leggyakoribb származás fel volt sorolva a kérdőíven, és a válaszolóknak ezekből kellett akár többet is megjelölniük. Ezen kívül volt két üres rubrika, ahova az egyéb lehetséges válaszokat lehetett beírni, és ehhez néhány példát is felsoroltak.

1996-ban a kérdőív nem adott előre meghatározott válaszokat. Ehelyett négy üres sorba lehetett a származásra vonatkozó válaszokat beírni, és 24 példát sorolt fel a kérdőív. Első ízben szerepelt a megadott példák között a "kanadai", mivel az 1991-es népszámlálásban ez volt az ötödik leggyakoribb válasz.

Mint az várható volt, a változtatások, különösen a "kanadai" meghatározás beiktatása, jelentékenyen módosította a válaszokat. Ennek eredményeképpen az 1996-os népszámlálás adatait nem lehet megfelelő módon összehasonlítani a korábbi népszámlálások eredményeivel.

Az 1996-os népszámlálás alkalmával 5,3 millió személy, azaz az összlakosság 19%-a vallotta magát "kanadainak". További 3,5 millió személy (12%) írt be kettős, kanadai és más származást. 1991-ben, amikor a "kanadai" nem szerepelt a megadott példák között, csupán 3% vallotta magát kanadainak, valamint további 1% jelölte meg a kanadait egy vagy több más származási csoporttal együtt.

Az 1996-os népszámlálás adatainak feldolgozásakor országos viszonylatban valamint államokra (province) és területekre (territory) lebontva is megadták a 25 leggyakrabban beírt származási csoportot.

Mind a 10 állam és a 2 terület adatai megtalálhatók Statcan weboldalain. E táblázatok alapján jöttek létre az alábbi összesítések, amelyekben a "Hungarian (Magyar)" vonatkozású adatok nyomon követhetők. (Az eredeti adatokban is a kiemelt alakban!)

Az alábbi táblázat felsorolja azokat az államokat és területeket, amelyekben a "Hungarian (Magyar)" származás a 25 leggyakrabban megadott válasz között szerepel.

1. Táblázat - Rangsor a 25-ben

Rangsor
a 25-ben Állam v. terület Származas ÖSSZES Kizárólagos Többrétű 
14 Saskatchewan Hungarian (Magyar) 24,205 6,425 17,780 
18 Yukon Territory 
(Yukon Terület) Hungarian (Magyar) 400 120 285 
19 Ontario Hungarian (Magyar) 118,450 50,130 68,320 
20 Alberta Hungarian (Magyar) 37,375 10,925 26,455 
21 British Columbia Hungarian (Magyar) 40,535 14,850 25,685 
22 PEI* Hungarian (Magyar) 210 40 170 
22 North-West Terr. 
(Észak-Ny. Terület) Hungarian (Magyar) 260 60 205 
24 Manitoba Hungarian (Magyar) 9,025 2,640 6,385 
ÖSSZESEN 230,460 85,190 145,285 

20 KANADA 
(országos összes) Hungarian (Magyar) 250,525 94,185 156,340 
Newfoundland (Új-Foundland), Nova Scotia (Új-Skócia), New Brunswick (Új-Brunswick) és Quebéc államokban 
a 'magyar' nincs az első 25-ben. Ezért nem szerepelnek a fenti táblázatban. Az "Összesen" és a "Kanada" közötti különbség adja e négy állam magyar származásű lakosságát együtt. 20,065 8,995 11,055 
*Prince Edward Island (Edward herceg-sziget 


Adapted from: Statistics Canada's Internet Site, http://www.statcan.ca/english/census96/feb17/nic.htm, on 28/10/2000.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 11)

Magyar származásúak száma szerint 

Állam Összlakosság Összes magyar % Kizárólagos Többrétű 25-ös rangsor 
*Mint már szó volt róla, a részletes kérdőíveket csupán a lakosság 20 százaléka tölti ki, ennek alapján vetítik ki az adatokat az összalkosságra, ebből adódhatnak minimális eltérések, itt pl. &amp;plusmn;5. 
**Az ebben az oszlopban mutatkozó különbségre lásd az 1.sz. táblázat jegyzetét. 
3. Táblázat - Százalékos megoszlás 

% Állam 25-ös 
rangsor 
2.47 Saskatchewan 14 
1.40 Alberta 20 
1.30 Yukon Territory 18 
1.11 Ontario 19 
1.09 British Columbia 21 
0.82 Manitoba 24 
0.40 North-West Territory 22 
0.15 Prince Edward Island 22 

Nyelvi adatok

Táblázat. A tíz legnépesebb anyanyelvi csoport, az angolon, francián, illetve a bennszülött nyelveken kívül. 
(Mint látható, a magyar 1971 után nem tartozik a listavezetők közé)

1971 FŐ % 1991 FŐ % 1996 FŐ % 
ANYANYELV ANYANYELV ANYANYELV 
German - Német 558,965 2.6 Italian - Olasz 538,695 2.0 Chinese - Kínai 736,015 2.6 
Italian - Olasz 538,765 2.5 Chinese - Kínai 516,875 1.9 Italian - Olasz 514,410 1.8 
Ukrainian - Ukrán 309,890 1.4 German - Német 490,650 1.8 German - Német 470,505 1.6 
Netherlands - Holland 146,690 0.7 Portuguese - Portugál 220,630 0.8 Spanish - Spanyol 228,580 0.8 
Polish - Lengyel 136,540 0.6 Ukrainian - Ukrán 201,320 0.7 Portuguese - Portugál 222,870 0.8 
Greek - Görög 103,725 0.5 Polish - Lengyel 200,395 0.7 Polish - Lengyel 222,355 0.8 
Chinese - Kínai 95,910 0.4 Spanish - Spanyol 187,615 0.7 Punjabi - Pandzsábi 214,530 0.8 
Magyar (Hungarian) 87,465 0.4 Punjabi - Pandzsábi 147,260 0.5 Ukrainian - Ukrán 174,830 0.6 
Portuguese - Portugál 85,845 0.4 Netherlands -Holland 146,425 0.5 Arabic - Arab 166,150 0.6 
Yiddish- Jiddis 50,320 0.2 Greek - Görög 132,980 0.5 Tagalog (Pilipino)** 158,210 0.6 
Aboriginal languages* 178,545 0.8 Aboriginal languages 190,160 0.7 Aboriginal languages 208,610 0.7 
* Bennszülött nyelvek, az ún. észak-amerikai indián nyelvek. 
**Tagalog v. Pilipino - A Fülöp-szigetek hivatalos nyelve 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meghatározások

Anyanyelv (Mother tongue): az első, gyerekkorban otthon megtanult nyelv, és amelyet a személy a népszámlálás idején is értett még.

Otthoni nyelv (Home language): az a nyelv, amelyet a népszámlálás idején otthon a legyakrabban használnak.

Nem hivatalos nyelv (Non-official language): bármely más nyelv a kanadai két hivatalos nyelven - angol, francián - kívül.

Anglophone: angol anyanyelvű lakosság.

Francophone: francia anyanyelvű lakosság.

Allophone: a lakosság azon része, amelynek egyik hivatalos nyelv sem anyanyelve. 

Bilingualism: önértékelésre alapozó kategória - aki mindkét hivatalos nyelvet, az angolt és a franciát is beszéli.


----------



## klari (2004 Augusztus 11)

Köszi Melitta, ez nagyon érdekes volt.


----------



## Greta (2004 Augusztus 11)

*Jó tudni Canadáról...*

Igen, Melitta, így lesz kerek, egész és élőn eleven az ismeretanyag, ha az ott élők és az itt élők kiegészítik egymást.
Pont ilyen jellegű adatokban éreztem az illetéktelenebbségemet.

Én is köszönöm, amit írtál.  
(Azért remélem, nem haszontalan amit felteszek, mert ha igen, abba fejezem magamat. :roll: )


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 11)

Greta!
NAgyon is koszonjuk amit felteszel, sokan vannak nalunk is szabin azert kevesebb a hozzaszolo de majd jonnek vissza es akkor remeljuk tobben segitenek bemutatni Canadat.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 11)

Klarika!
Itt a ragyogo alkalom, hogy bemutasad a canadai-magyar iskolat hisz mint az igazgatoja Te vagy a legilletekesebb.
Nem artana az sem ha a tobbi szervezeteket is megemlitened hisz rengeteget dologozol sok magyar ugyet szolgalo szervezetnel.
Elore is koszi.


----------



## FiFike (2004 Augusztus 12)

A Prince Edward-sziget

Charlottetown városában, amely egyben a tenger övezte tartomány legjobb kikötoje is, a parlament georgiánus stílusú, méltóságteljes, komoly épületében még ma is mutogatják azt az asztalt, amely körül a kolóniák küldöttei 1864-ben, több mint száz esztendovel ezelott összegyultek, hogy közös elhatározásukat kinyilvánítsák. A tartomány minisztertanács még ma is ennél az asztalnál ülésezik, a falon a tábla: 1864. szeptember 1-én ebben a történelmi nevezetességu teremben, e körül az asztal körül gyultek össze azok az államférfiak, akiknek megfontolásából és tanácskozásaiból Kanada domínium megszületett.
A Prince Edward-sziget azonban ironikus módon nem tartozott a brit- észak-amerikai konföderáció alapító államai közé. (A konföderáció 1867-ben alakult meg, és 1967-ben ünnepelte 100. évfordulóját, többek közt a Montreali Világkiállítással.) A mic-mac indiánok Abeg-we-it-nek nevezték a szigetet, ami azt jelenti: lakóhely a hullámok között .
Charlottetownban nagyszeru vitorlásokat építettek (éppen úgy, mint Saint Johnban, Lunenburgban és Halifaxban), és ez, azonkívül, hogy pompásan jövedelmezett, a sziget nevét a világon mindenütt ismerté tette, ahol a vitorlázás és a tengerjárás életszükséglet volt és mesterséggé vált. 
A Prince Edward-szigeten, akárcsak nagyobb szomszédján, Új-Fundlandon, jellegzetesen angol módon éltek és gondolkoztak. Hiszen Anglia maga is sziget! Szorosabban kapcsolódtak az óhazához, mint a hatalmas, még mindig feltáratlan, belso nyugati területekhez. Az óceán összeköto híd volt, nem elválasztó árok. A sziget lakói, többségükben skót felföldiek, eloször gyanakvással szemlélték a kanadai államszövetséget. Csak 1873-ban tértek jobb belátásra, miután elég hosszasan és hevesen a lelkükre beszéltek, s politikailag és gazdaságilag egyaránt megszorították oket. Elkésve, hetedik tartományként csatlakoztak a domíniumhoz.
Nagy komphajók télen jégtörok biztosítják az összeköttetést a legkisebb kanadai tartomány és New Brunswick meg Új-Skócia között. A szigetet hajdan surun borító erdok nagy részét kivágták, fájukat hajóépítésre használták fel. A sziget virágzó kertté, a termékenység békés paradicsomává változott. Egész Észak-Amerikában a Prince Edward-szigeten terem a legjobb burgonya. Az eso öntözte, gazdag réteken pompás szarvasmarhák legelnek. Ám mióta a hajóépítésben a vas kiszorította a fát, a Prince Edward-szigetnek és elsosorban Charlottetownnak éppen legfontosabb és legjövedelmezobb iparát, a hajóépítést kellett feladnia. Csak mostanában virágzott fel újra a sporthajók építése. 
Nem csoda hát, hogy a sziget többé nem tudta a mezogazdaságba kényszerült lakosait eltartani. A 110 000 fonyi népesség csak nagyon lassan növekedett. Az utódok elvándoroltak a szárazföldre, ahol még korlátlan tér és jövo kecsegtette az életrevalókat. Ennek ellenére a Prince Edward-sziget ma is a legsurubben lakott Kanada tartományai között (négyzetkilométerenként 20 fo) ami egyébként még mindig nem sokat jelent. 
A végtelen kanadai erdoségek , ez a másutt máig érvényes kifejezés itt már tartalmát vesztette. Az egész szigeten mindenütt rétek, legelok, szántóföldek nyújtóznak, öreg fákkal szegélyezetten. Sehonnan nincs messze a tenger, és számtalan kisebb-nagyobb öbölkarjával , például a Malpeque-öböllel vagy a Cacumpeque-öböllel , itt is ott is mélyen benyúlik a szárazföldbe. Az éghajlat csodálatosan egyenletes. Nyáron, a meleg, napfénytol szikrázó napokon smaragdként ragyog a sziget a sötétkék tengeren. Ott, ahol látni lehet a termékeny, agyagos talajt, a smaragdszín mély, érett okkervörösbe vált át. Apró falvak fehér házakkal és hófehér templomokkal ezüstös tajtékszalag az arany homokparton , zöld-fehér-piros-kék , tiszta élénk színek ünnepe . Enyhe sós levego , kék égbolt, melyet soha nem homályosít el pára vagy füstgomoly , ez a bubájos Prince Edward-sziget; barátságos emberek, nem nagy gazdagság, de biztonságos jólét. És mindehhez az égnek még egy nagy adománya járul: Amerika keleti partján, Floridától északra sehol sem öleli körül a tenger ilyen melegen és simogatóan az úszókat és fürdozoket. Mint ennek a zöld szigetnek a partjain. A víz homérséklete nyáron 21-22 C°, tehát még éppen frissít, anélkül, hogy hideg volna. 
Nincs mit csodálkoznunk hát, hogy ennek a varázsereju földdarabnak ma már nem kell keseregnie egykor jelentos hajóiparának hanyatlása miatt. Az idegenforgalom busásan kárpótol érte. A sziget 1700 km tengerpartot kínál , tele védett öblökkel és messze nyúlónyílt homokpartokkal, ahol a tágas Szent Lorinc-öböl hullámai akadálytalanul göröghetnek végig , 1700 km-es partot, bár a sziget legnagyobb kiterjedése a North Cape-tol East Pointig mindössze 260 km, és szélessége 5 és 50 km között váltakozik. Mintha csak azért teremtette volna az úristen így, hogy remek kirándulásokat lehessen tenni, de a nyaralók éjszakára mindenhonnan hazaérjenek. Szebbnél szebb utak kígyóznak a dunék között a lapos vagy sziklás partfokok körül, a zöld mezokön és fenyveseken keresztül, az iharosokban és szilfaligetekben. 
És aki még nyaralása alatt sem akar lemondani a kultúráról, Charlottetownban még színházba is mehet. A Fathers of Confederation , a kanadai konföderáció honatyáinak tiszteletére 1964-ben a város szívében, a tartományi kormányzóság 120 esztendos épülettömbje mellett ultramodern kultúrközpontot, Memorial Centre-t építettek, ezer személyt befogadó színházzal, képzomuvészeti galériával, könyvtárral és természetesen egy ünnepi tetemmel, Memorial Hall-lal, amelyet Erzsébet királyno avatott fel a Memorial Centre többi létesítményével egyetemben, 1964-es kanadai látogatásakor. 1914-ben, az alapító országgyulés 50. évfordulóján feliratot helyeztek el a Province Building nevezetes Confederation Chamberjében ezzel a szöveggel: Az elorerelátás vezérelte oket, de muvük maradandóbbnak bizonyult, mint sejthették volna.
Ha a kanadai tartományok közül valamelyik példája lehet a kanadai életforma szépségének, a Prince Edward-sziget az: itt élni boldogság, összehasonlítva Németország, Olaszország vagy Japán túlzsúfoltságával , boldogság, minden probléma és gond dacára, melyek természetesen a kanadai viszonyok között is megtalálhatók. Alapjában véve minden kanadai tisztában van ezzel, még a renitenskedok és elégedetlenek is. Senki nem kíván magának különb hazát, mint ez a hatalmas, tágas, nagyszeru ország, amelyet ilyenné formáltak alapítói, anélkül hogy sejthették volna .
És aki belehabarodik ebbe a békés és élettol pezsgo, hullámok közti lakóhelybe, olvassa el Lucy Maud Montgomery világsikert aratott bubájos regényét: az Anne of Green Gablest. A regény a szigeten íródott, és tökéletes huséggel ábrázolja a Prince Edward-szigetet és lakóit. Esetleg alkalma adódik arra is, hogy Charlottetownban a Memorial Centre-ben meghallgassa Beethoven
Pastorale-szimfóniáját és akkor úgy érzi majd, hogy az egész sziget egyetlen, mesterien megkomponált gyönyöru pastorale.


----------



## klari (2004 Augusztus 12)

Köszi az ötletet, Melitta.


Az Arany János Hétvégi Magyar Iskola (http://canadahun.com/aranyjanos/) 1975 óta szolgálja a torontói magyarságot. Szombatonként 9-től 12:15-ig, 4 - 14 éves korú gyermekeknek ad lehetőséget az anyanyelvük ápolására és fejlesztésére. Mesés, verses, játékos módon őrizzük hagyományainkat a fiatalabb korú nebulókban, míg az idősebbek Magyar irodalom, nyelvtan, történelem és földrajz által fejlesztik tudásukat. Évente többször gyermekeink a nagyközönségnek adnak tanúbizonyságot tudásukról énekkel, tánccal, verssel, vagy színjátékkal. A magyar iskola elősegíti a gyemek és szülő jó kapcsolatát, egymás megértését, és megismerteti a magyar hagyományainkat, hogy gyermekeink öntudatos, büszke fiatalokká váljanak. 

Beiratkozás: szeptember 11, d.e. 10-12ig.

Bővebb információért írjanak a [email protected] címre.


----------



## klari (2004 Augusztus 12)

Kanadai Magyar Közösségi Szolgálat 
4049 Dundas Street West, lev. p2 
Toronto, Ontario
M6S 4Z5
Tel416)762-3569
http://www.hungariancanadiancommunityservices.com/
e-mail: [email protected]

Szolgáltatások és programok 

Tájékoztatás és tanácsadás 
Újkanadások segítése a beilleszkedésben 
Magányos idősek látogatása 
Öregotthonban élő idősek segítése 
Fordítás, tolmácsolás, képviselet 
Önkéntesek betanítása és oktatása, 
Kapcsolattartás és tájékoztatás más magyar szervezetekrol 
Nyári napközis tábor


----------



## FiFike (2004 Augusztus 12)

Niagara vizeses
Niagara ez a folyó - más tisztességes társaitól eltéroen - nem forrásból ered és a tengerbe ömlik, hanem egy tóból folyik ki és egy másik tóban ér véget. Minthogy pedig a két közeli észak-amerikai óriás tó (mármint az ötbol ketto : az Eerie és az Ontario) között 102 méter a szintkülönbség, a rövid folyó egy helyen hatalmasat zuhan . Ezt hívják Niagara vízesésnek, amelyre évente 10 millió hazai és külföldi turista kiváncsi, pontosabban ennyien keresik fel, köztük jelentos számban amerikai és kanadai nászutasok. Az Egyesült Államokban a fiatal házasok ide jönnek gépkocsin vagy repülogépen, hogy a két vízesés elott örökíttessék meg magukat az utókor, gyermekeik és unokáik számára.
A Niagara vízesést a Kecske sziget mintegy kettévágja és tulajdonképpen két zuhatagra osztja. A 328 méter szélesre, amely a Menyasszony Fátyla nevet viseli és a csaknem egy kilométeres félkörívvel rendelkezore, amelyet a Ködfátyol Leányaként, de még inkább a Patkóként szoktak emlegetni. Gyönyörű látványt nyújt mind a ketto, foként a kanadai oldalról és csodalatos éjszaka, amikor a fényszórók nem kevesebb, mint négy milliárd 200 millió gyertya fényét szórják rájuk. 
A folyó fent háborgó, zöldes-türkizkék színű, lent csendes sötétkék. A vízesés maga habos fehér, mint egy bárányfelhő, óriási párával. Fölül az ég szürkéskék. Olyan közel lehet menni, hogy szinte meg tudnánk érinteni a nagy habos, vattaszerű vizet.
Aki alulról kíváncsi a két zuhatagra, az hajón közelítheti meg oket. A "közelítés" természeten csak viszonylagos, de még így tanácsos felvenni a matrózok által kínált szoros gumiköpenyeket, különben a vízeséstol sokszáz méternyire is hulló permettol okvetlenül vizes lesz az ember. Köpenyt adnak azokra a vállalkozó szellemű látogatókra is, akik a vízesés melletti-alatti barlangok oldalkijárataiból gyönyörködnek a monoton robajjal ,szünet nélkül alázúdulú víztömegben. A Niagara-vízesést természetesen egy harmadik módon, fölülrol helikopterrel is meg lehet közelíteni . A negyedik modja ;- le lehet csúszni rajta !!! Lehet, ám - amint az ilyen helyeken elhelyezett táblák figyelmeztetnek rá - veszélyes és tilos. Mindamellett néhány öngyilkos-jelölt, kalandor, de foként orült azért megpróbálta, és nem is mind vesztek oda.


----------



## FiFike (2004 Augusztus 12)

....ezek a kepek ; itt minden "rendes haztartasban" megtalalhatok mert minden latogatot elviszunk a Niagarahoz :wink: Van egy masik erdekes pont 4.5 km. delre a vizesestol , itt fuggo kocsin lehet atmenni a Niagara folyo 2 pontja kozott kb. 1km oda-vissza az ut . 40 allohely van a kocsiban es lelegzet elallito latvany ahogy lenezunk a kabeleken fuggo szerkenytyurol . 1913 epitette a Niagara Aero Car Company egy spanyol mernok tervezese szerint (Leonardo Torres-Quevedo ). 1916. August 8-an nyitottak meg . 
Habzofurdonek nevezik (whirlpool-Aero car) olyan sebesseggel , erovel jon le a viz , hogy megkanyarodik a medenceben(kb. 500m. atmeroje) es ugy folytatja az utjat eszak-nyugat iranyban . Az erdekessege , hogy amikor az eromu hasznalja a vizet este 9 - reggel 8 ora kozott akkor a viz csokkenese hatasara a viz megvaltoztatja iranyat es ellenkezoleg folyik a medenceben . Eloszor ez 1961 ben tortent . A viz melysege itt 38-40 m .


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 12)

Egyszeruen nem lehet kihagyni a Niagarat ha valaki erre jar. Ez idaig mindenkit el is vittunk egy kirandulasra ahogy FIfike irta.Hisz Torontotol nincs messze azt hiszem 170km.
Igazan egy csodalatos feledhetetlen latvany maga a vizeses,de mint minden turista paradicsom, remek ettermek vannak,rengeteg museum,na es a cassino amit megint nem lehet kihagyni. :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 12)

A "Legek" muzeuma


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 12)

Editekkel nem sikerult megszeretettni annyira ezt a kornyeket hogy ne vagyodjanak Vancoverbe.
Egy niagarai etterem.


----------



## FiFike (2004 Augusztus 13)

Niagara-tablo , Skyex talalkozo


----------



## Greta (2004 Augusztus 13)

*Jó tudni Kanadáról*

*Brit Columbia (British Columbia)*    

Kanada legnyugatibb és talán legszebb tartománya, a Csendes-óceán kapujának is nevezik. Csodás hegyvonulatok, erdőségek, folyók, patakok, vízesések és szebbnél szebb tavak jellemzik a tartományt. Nyugati partjait a tenger és kisebb-nagyobb szigetek határolják. Modern nagyvárosok, jellegzetes angol kisvárosokra emlékeztető települések, gyümölcs- és szőlőültetvények, gyógyfürdők és nemzeti parkok teszik vonzóvá a területet a turisták számára.

*Földrajza*.
Kanada harmadik legnagyobb tartománya. Területe 948 600 km2. Akkora, mint Németország, Franciaország, Ausztria, Hollandia és Belgium együttvéve. Lakosainak száma 3 766 100. Fővárosa a Vancouver-szigeten lévő Victoria. Legnagyobb városa Vancouver, amely a tengerpart mentén épült fel.
Brit Columbiát nyugatról a Csendes-óceán, keletről a Sziklás-hegység, délről az USA, északról a Yukon tartomány és az USA-hoz tartozó Alaszka határolja. A legtávolabbi északkeleti része kivételével, amely nyílt síkság, a tartomány ahhoz a felföldi, hegyvidéki övezethez tartozik, amelyet észak-amerikai Kordilleráknak neveznek.
A terület négy párhuzamos térségre osztható. Keleten a Sziklás-hegység meredek, 3000 m-nél magasabb csúcsokkal csipkézett vonulata húzódik. A hegyek belesimulnak a széles Középső-fennsík (Central Plateau) régiójába. Az óceán partján húzódik a Parti-hegység (Coast Range), amely a legnagyobb hegyvonulat Kanadában. Itt nem ritkák a 3500 m-nél magasabb csúcsok.
A negyedik térség a nyugati partot övező, védő szigetek láncolata. Az erdős szigetek között a védett csatornák egész labirintust alkotnak. A szigetek és a szárazföld között az un. Belső-átjáró (Inside Passage) Alaszka felé vezet.

Kisebb-nagyobb folyói közül a legjelentősebbek a Columbia, Thomson és a Fraser. Sok helyen hosszan elnyúló tavak (pl. Shuswap Lake, Kalamalka Lake, Okanagan Lake) töltik ki a völgyeket. Ezek mellett látogatott üdülőhelyek alakultak ki.
Hat nemzeti parkja van: a Glacier, Gwaii Haanas, Kootenay, Mount Revelstoke, Pacific Rim és a Yoho Nemzeti Parkok. Számos tartományi park is természetvédelmi terület. Ezeket a parkokat, területeket, és a nemzeti történeti emlékhelyeket (rövidítésük N.T.E.) sokan látogatják.

A tartomány éghajlata igen változatos. A magas hegyláncok Vancouvert megvédik a hideg, sarkvidéki szelektől, nyugat felöl a Vancouver-sziget nyújt védelmet az óceáni viharos szelek ellen. Éghajlata olyan kellemes, hogy télen vagy tavasszal ugyanazon a napon reggel golfozni, délután síelni (Grouse-hegyen), vacsora előtt akár fürödni lehet az Angol-öbölben. Utóbbi a meleg Japán (Kuroshió-) áramlatnak köszönhető. Eső egész évben várható, a hó azonban ritka. Itt vannak az ország legcsapadékosabb vidékei. (Helyenként 4000 mm-t is eléri, a hegyek közötti szélárnyékos helyeken azonban csak 300 mm körüli.) Egész Kanadában csak itt, a terület délnyugati részén és néhány déli völgyben nem süllyed O fok alá a januári középhőmérséklet.

*Történelme.*
Területén már évezredekkel ezelőtt éltek indiánok, akikkel az első európai felfedezők már találkozhattak. A tengerparton élő indiánok kiváló halászok, bálnavadászok voltak. Hatalmas cédrusokból építették házaikat, faragták művészi totemoszlopaikat.
Tájait először valószínűleg Sír Drake látta, aki 1579-ben kutatott errefelé az északnyugati átjáró után. Közben látta meg Vancouver-szigetet, de nem figyelt fel rá.
Két évszázad után, 1774-ben a spanyol Juan Perez pillantotta meg a szigetet, de csak 1778-ban lépett először fehér ember Brit Columbia földjére. James Cook kapitány ekkor szállt partra Vancouver-szigeten. Ő is az északnyugati átjárót kereste. 1786-ra már a britek jövedelmező szőrmekereskedést folytattak. Az első feljegyzést a Georgia-szoros és az Angol-öböl feltárásáról 1791-ben Don José Narváez készítette.
Míg az Egyesült Államok a függetlenségi háborút vívta Nagy-Britaniával, Anglia és Spanyolország nem tudtak megegyezni az óceán parti területek birtokjogáról. Majdnem háború tört ki közöttük ennek okán, de végül 1790-ben egyezségre jutottak. Az egész északi partrész, az akkori orosz birtok Alaszkáig, a briteké lett. 1792-ben George Vancouver kapitány a Brit Admiralitás megbízásából felmérte a területet.
Nagy kereskedőtársaságok rivalizáltak egymással a területen. Egymás után alapították kereskedelmi állomásaikat, erődöket. 1805-ben érkezett Simon Fraser (folyó viseli a nevét) a vidékre és néhány erődöt (Fort Mcleod, Fort St.James, Fort George) emelt. Aztán mások is építettek kereskedelmi állomásokat, főleg a nagyobb folyók mentén. 1821-ben a hatalmas Hudson's Bay Co és a Nort West Co egyesült és ellenőrzése alá vonva ezzel az egész szőrmekereskedelmet. A prémvadászat és szőrmekereskedés volt a területen élők fő bevételi forrása. Összeütközésbe kerültek az Egyesült Államokkal is a prémvadász területekért. 1846-ban azonban sikerült megállapodniuk, hogy a Sziklás-hegységtől a Csendes-óceánig a 49. szélességi kör lesz a határ az Államok és Nagy-Britannia birtoka között. Ekkor lett a briteké az egész Vancouver-sziget, a kormányzat székhelye pedig Fort Viktoria
1858-ban aranyat találtak a Fraser folyó völgyében. Abban az évben 30 000 ember özönlött Brit Columbia Cariboo régiójába a meggazdagodás reményében.
Ugyanekkor a szárazföldi területeket is gyarmattá nyilvánították és James Dougles (fenyőfaj viseli a nevét) lett a kormányzó. 1866-ban egyesültek a szárazföldi területek és a Vancouver-sziget. 3 év múlva az egész térség fővárosa Viktoria lett. 1871. július 20-án Brit Columbia csatlakozott a Kanadai Szövetséghez és Kanada hatodik tartománya lett. 1885-ben a Canadian Pacific Railroad vasútja elérte Vancouvert, így a nyugati tartomány közvetlen összeköttetésbe került az ország keleti részeivel is.
A 19-20. sz. fordulóján Vancouver már a Csendes-óceán első számú kikötője. A Panama-csatorna megnyitása után indult gyors fejlődésnek.

*Gazdasága*.
A tartomány gazdag természeti kincsekben, kiaknázásuk révén Kanada egyik leggazdagabb tartománya. A tengerparti térségekben kitermelt kitűnő faanyag -Dougles fenyő, kanadai-, és a fehérfenyő, a vöröscédrus- feldolgozása első számú, legfontosabb iparága. A második az idegenforgalom, mivel a gyönyörű hegyek, tavak, parkok, és a tengerpart vonzza a turistákat. 
Az előbbiek mellett más ágazatok is hozzájárulnak a gazdagodásához. Ilyen: a halászat, a mezőgazdaság, amelynek sikeresen specializált területe a gyümölcstermesztés, réz-, ólom-, cink-, ezüst- és aranybányászat. Brit Columbiában van az ország egyik legnagyobb fémolvasztója. Fontos az olaj és földgáz kitermelése.

A lakossága többsége angolszász. A második legnagyobb népcsoportot az ázsiai származásúak alkotják. A 19. sz.-tól rengeteg kínai és japán telepedett le, akik főleg a vasútépítkezésnél dolgoztak, halászatban és a kertgazdálkodásban vesznek részt. Bevándorlásukat többször korlátozták, internálták őket. A bevándorlók helyzetét azután törvények szabályozták. (A Kanadáról szóló általános részben, hozzászólásokban a bevándorlókról egyéb szó is esik.) A legutóbbi évtizedekben sok iszlámvallású kanadai telepedett ide. Itt van a kanadai szikhek központja. 

*Greater Vancouver (Nagy-Vancouver)*
A Csendes-óceán gyöngyszeme az óceán partján, a Fraser folyó torkolatánál, a Parti-hegység lábainál fekszik. Térsége több városból áll (Vancouver, New Westminster, Burnaby, Sea Island, Richmond, North Vancouver és West Vancouver) amelyek együttes lélekszáma kb. 2 millió. Torontó és Montreal mellett ezzel Kanada harmadik legnagyobb multinationalis városa. 
Közlekedési csomópont a város: ide fut be az országot K-Ny irányban átszelő Trans Canadian Highway autópálya, és a 7.-es főközlekedési út, itt van a Canadian Pacific Railway (CPR) és a Canadian National Railway (CNR) vasúti társaságok vonatainak végállomása. Nagy forgalmú nemzetközi repülőtere a Fraser folyó torkolatában fekvő Sea Islands-on fekszik (13 km-re a városközponttól.) Vancouver kikötője ma is egyike a legnagyobbaknak Észak-Amarika csendes-óceáni partján.

*Vancouver.*
Az 514 ezer lakosú város a Fraser folyó és a Burrard-öböl közti félszigeten fekszik.
Amint az előzőekből kitűnik, elsőként Don José Narváez, másodikként George Vancouver kapitány érkezett ide felfedezőként. Utóbbi felmérte, feltérképezte a területet ott, ahol ma a belváros fekszik. A különböző városrészeknek angol neveket adott. Elsőként Queensborough település alakult ki, ez lett később New Westminster, mely ma Nagy-Vancouver része. Vancouver legöregebb óvárosi negyede Gastown, amely egykor Jach Deigton "Gassy" nevű italmérése köré települt. (Az italmérés a környékbeli fafeldolgozó és malomipari üzemek munkásainak kocsmája volt igazán. Úgy tudom, J. D-nek szobra van a negyedben.)
A vasút ideérkezését követően Granville fontossága megnőtt, 1866 áprilisában a félsziget többi részével együtt Vancouver néven várossá alakult. Ekkor 2000 lakosa volt. Alakulása után két hónap múlva tűzvész pusztította el az új várost, de az év végére újjáépítették és lakosainak száma is 2500-ra nőtt. Ekkor határozták el, hogy a mai Stanley Park területét, amely a félszigetre alapult Vancouver előtt egy csodálatos természeti szépségű szigetecske, nem építik be.

Vancouver belvárosában többnyire egymásra merőleges utcák (street) és sugárutak (avenue) futnak. A város többi részén, amelyet az Ontario Street oszt keleti és nyugati részre, K-Ny irányú sugárutak vannak. Az utcáknak nevük van. A belváros félszigetét Vancouver nyugati városnegyedével két híd, a Burrard Bridge és a Granvile Bridge köti össze. North és West Vancouver (amelyek Nagy-Vancouverhez tartoznak) a Lions Gate Bridge és az Iron Workers Memorial (Second Narrow) Bridge segítségével közelíthető meg. A tömegközlekedést főleg autóbuszok, vízibuszok, és az ún. Sky Train (Vulágkiállításra épület magasvasút) bonyolítják. 

*Turista látványosságok*.

*Vancouver belvárosa: Gastown*
Az 1960-as évekre az egykori óváros teljesen lepusztult, történelmi jelentősége feledésbe merült. Már a lebontását tervezték, autóutat akartak a helyére, amikor újra érdeklődést váltott ki. Az 1960-as évek végére elkezdték a lepusztult raktárakat, hoteleket, vendéglőket, házakat felújítani. Mára a megújult városrész a műemlékvédelem szép példája, kávézók, galériák, hangulatos házak vannak ott. Nevezetessége a gőzóra, melynek működését kis gőzgép biztosítja. 
A belváros látványosságai még: a Kikötői Központ, Kilátótorony, a Kanadai Kézművesség Múzeuma, a Képtár, a Krisztus székesegyház, a Szentrózsa székesegyház, a Brit Columbia Sportmúzeum. 

*Vancouver keleti része*.
Ezt a városrészt inkább autóval érdemes bejárni. 
Látványosságai: Chinatown, a (hatalmas Kínai negyed, San Francisco után itt van a legnagyobb kínai kolónia a nyugati parton), a csodálatos Dr. Sun Yat-sen kert (Klasszikus Kínai Kert), és Természettudomány háza.

*Vancouver nyugati része*.
Itt is autós városnézés ajánlatos. Dús, szép növényzetű környezet, villanegyed, magánházas kertváros.
Nevezetességei: Erzsébet királynő park, Botanikus kert, Melegház. Itt van Brit Columbia legnagyobb egyeteme., a Botanikus kert, Földtani Múzeum, Antropológiai Múzeum, Malom- és Raktármúzeum, Tengerészeti Múzeum, Múzeum és Űrkutatási Központ, planetárium, Granville-sziget, Kiállítási park, a Stanley Park, a Lost Lagoon, egy tó, amely a vízimadarak paradicsoma, Állatkert, Aqarium 8000 tengeri állattal, Totemoszlopok parkja.

*Vancouver környéke.*
Itt a következő településeket érdemes felkeresni: Post Moody (Állomás Múzeuma van), Delta (a Fraser deltája a Boundary-öböl mellett, madárvédelmi területe, helytörténeti múzeuma van), Surrey (helytörténeti, régészeti múzeuma van), Maple Ridge (Fraser folyó történeti sétánya, az Egyetem kísérleti erdeje nevezetes).
Vancouvertől északra.
Innen indulnak az utak a hegyek közé. Az USA felöl érkező 99-es út itt találkozik a Trans Canadian Highway-vel (1 autópályával).
Nevesebb részei: Britannia Beach (Bányászati Múzeum), Squamish (ősi állapotú tartományi parkja van), Whistler (népszerű üdülőhely), Powell River. 
*Vancouver-sziget.*
456 km hosszú. Legnagyobb szélessége 152 km. Keleti partja beépült, de a nyugati part öblökkel szabdalt, sziklás, ott csak néhány település van. Itt alakították ki a Pacific Rim (a Csendes-óceán pereme) Nemzeti Parkot. A sziget közepén húzódik hófödte csúcsával a Vancouver Island Mountain Range. Szarvasok, sasok, feketemedvék, pumák lakják. A tengerparton bálnák, rozmárok, delfinek láthatók. 
Victoria
A Vancouver-szigeten Brit Columbia 73 500 lakosú fővárosa, Kanada legbarátságosabb és legangolosabb városa. Hamisítatlanul őrzi az angol hagyományokat.
Levegős, virágos, enyhe időjárású csodálatos hangulatú hely. Idegenforgalmi centrum. Egész évben ünnepségek és fesztiválok színhelye (Viktoria Day, Swiftsure Race a vitorlásverseny, Viktoria Harbour Festival a Kikötői fesztivál, Classic Boat Festival a Klasszikus hajók ünnepe).
A város látványosságai: Tenger alatti kertek, Panoptikum, Parlament, B.C levéltára, Centenáriumi harangjáték, Királyi B.C. Múzeum, Világítótorony-domb, Kristály-kert, Régi autók Múzeuma, Tengerészeti Múzeum, Kormányzói palota, Képzőművészeti Galéria, kastélyok és emlékházak.
Magán Vancouver-szigeten számos település van, amelyek nevezetességeket kínálnak.

A Vancouverről szóló leírás azzal zárható, hogy ez a város valóban ember szemet és lelket gyönyörködtető, változatos, színes természeti környezet. A tengerek, illetve az óceán felöl nézve a város parti képét, Hong Kong-ra, San Francisco-ra, Los Angeles-re emlékeztet. Ezt a hasonlóságot ki is használják az USA filmesei, akik -vállalkozásaik kedvező kanadai adózása miatt- rengeteg filmet forgatnak városszerte. 
A vizek tükre esténként gyönyörű fényárban tükrözi vissza a város esti képét. Ilyenkor sokan töltik éttermek, kávézók teraszán a kellemes estét, élvezve közben a tengerek kínálta finom étkek csemegéit.
Az ott élők kellemes életérzését sokféle szép élmény határozza meg. De azoknak is, akik csak turistaként járnak ott, vagy nem jártak ott, de sokat tudnak a városról, jól ismerik azt, a hely azok számára is rendkívüli élményeket tartogat.
Lakosságának élete állandó nyüzsgésben, mégis viszonylagos nyugalomban, jó kedéllyel telik. A gyönyörű parkokban, a tengerpart mintegy 80-km-es sétaútján sokan és sokat sportolnak. Kerékpároznak, futnak, görkorcsolyáznak, gördeszkáznak, golfoznak, vagy vízi sportokat űznek a vizeken. Sétálnak, napoznak, kirándulnak a környező területekre, és sokféle más szórakozási lehetőséggel igyekszenek e paradicsomban kellemesen, hangulatosan tölteni életüket.
Persze, e városnak is vannak árnyoldalai: szegénység, éhezés, piszok és elhanyagolt állapot, amit alaposabb bejáráskor nem lehet nem észre venni. De nem ezek a meghatározó jelenségek, hanem az előbbi pozitívumok tartják itt az embereket, illetve vonzzák ide az idegeneket.

*Vancouvertől Hope-ig.*
Kirándulások irányvonala. Vancouvertől két út is indul kelet felé: A 7 út a Fraser folyó mentén. Ez áthalad Port Moodyn és Maple Ridge-n, majd Mission városkán, elhalad a tartományi park és tó mellett. Hopenél csatlakozik az 1-es úthoz.
A vidék nevezetesebb helyei: Mission (csónakázó, és horgász paradicsom, motor- és motorcsónakversenyek színhelye). Harrison Mills (korhű állapotú üzletei, farmja van). Harrison Hot Srings (üdülőhely, ásvány- és gyógyvízforrásokkal). Langley (erőd, gyümölcs és lótenyésztés jellemzi). Aldergrove (mezőgazdasági terület, Állattani Központ). Abbotsford (kereskedelmi és ipari központ, lazackeltetője van). Chilliwack (földművelő és tejtermelő központ, sport centrum, folyók, hegyek és parkok szépítik. Síelésre, hegymászásra, ásványgyűjtésre alkalmas vidék.) Hope (hegyes, tavas üdülőhely egész évben).

*Hopetól a Crowsnest-hágóig.*
A Hope-tótól a 3 út, a Manning Provincial Park mellett, az Allison-hágó után északra tart.
A vidék nevesebb helyiségei: Keremos (gyógyvíze híres). Osoyoos (vámkikötő volt hajdan, aztán veteránok földje lett). Grand Forks (helytörténeti múzeuma van). Rossland (bányász település, aranykeresők látogatták). Trail (bányász település, aranyláz idején fejlődött ki). Castlegar (folyók, tavak, gátak területe, üdülőhely). Nelson (bányász település). Ainsworth Hot Srings (gőz és termálvizes fürdőhely). Kaslon (ezüstlelőhely). New Denver (internáló táborairól volt híres). Creston (erdő és mezőgazdasági terület, indián lakta vidék volt). Cranbrook (tavas, hegyes kiránduló vidék, síelésre, halászatra, vadászatra, fürdésre alkalmas).

*Fort Steele-től Goldenig, majd át Albertába*.
Cranbrook után keresztezi a kelet felé tartó 3-as útat az USÁ-ból érkező 93-út.
Fort Steele (aranylelőhelyei voltak, kompátkelő és telepes kolónia volt, történelmi örökség városa). Kimberley (Kanada egyik legmagasabban, 1113 m-en fekvő városa, bányász város volt, ma téli üdülőhely). Invermere (csónakázó, horgászó hely). Radium Hot Springs (hőforrásokról híres üdülőhely). Kootenay Nation Park (Kanada valamennyi nemzeti parkjáról külön szeretnék írni egy sorozatban). Golden (a Columbia folyó völgye, turista központ a környező nemzeti parkok felé). Yoho Nemzeti Park (a nemzeti parkokról szóló sorozatban lesz szó róla).

*Hope és Golden között*.
Hope után az 1-es út a Fraser folyó völgyén észak felé vezet. Hope és Lytton között az út neve Fraser Canyon Highway, Lytton és Cache Creek között, majd onnan észak, Prince Gerge felé vezető 97-es út a híres Cariboo Highway. Az aranyláz idején feltárt terület. 
Yale (aranyláz idején jelentős gőzhajókikötő). Hell's Gate (a Fraser félelmetes szurdoka, itt van a Pokol kapuja kötélpálya). Boston Bar (erdészeti, kereskedelmi központ, keresztül megy rajta Canadian National Railway). Lytton (a Fraser és a Thomson folyó összefolyásáról híres). Merritt (több tava van, úszni, vitorlázni, szörfölni lehet). Ashcroft (kis majorság). Cache Creek (farm útmenti fogadókkal). Walhachin (kihalt kísértetváros, egykor angol telepesek zsályacserje termelő helye volt.) Kamloops (marha és birkatenyésztő hely, egykor az aranyláz vidéke, a Thomson folyó és a Kamloops-tavak találkozó helye). Sicamous (tavak közti terület, népszerű turista központ). Three Valley Gap (három völgyszoros találkozása helyén egykori város, ma látogatható kísértetváros). Revelstoke (Sziklás-hegység Ny lábánál fekszik, egykor bányaváros, szőrmekereskedés helye, ma turista központ). Mount Revelstoke National Park és Glacier Natoinal Park (ezekről később a nemzeti parkok sorozatában).

*Osoyoostól Sicamousig. Okanagan-völgy*
Osoyoosból a 97-es út indul észak felé, az Okanagen folyó völgyébe. A táj változatos. Hosszúkás tavak között homokos félsivatag húzódik, amely délfelé az USA-n át Mexikóig leér.
Penticton (gyümölcstermő hely). Summerland. (az Okanagan-völgy gyümölcstermesztő helye, az elsők között itt használtak elektromosságot). Peachland (mezőgazdaságból, erdészetből, bányászatból élnek, üdülő terület). Westbank (gyümölcstermesztésből, idegen forgalomból élnek, egykor itt vezetett a szőrmekereskedők útja a Columbia folyóhoz, és a kincskeresők útja a Cariboo aranybányáihoz). Kelowna (zöldség és gyümölcstermő hely, innen származik Kanada almatermesztésének egyharmada). Vernon (közlekedési csomópont, öt völgy találkozó helye, három tó között fekszik. Ötödikként lett város a tartományban. Gyümölcstermesztés, szarvasmarha-tenyésztés folyik itt.)

*Kamloopstól Prince George-ig.*
A 97-es út vezet át közöttük, kétfelé kis kitérővel lehet továbbhaladni. Lillooet (a Fraser folyó mellett fekszik, az egykori aranybányákhoz vezető Cariboo-térség végét jelenti). Clinton (üdülők, horgászok és farmok ellátóközpontja). Williams Lake (közlekedési csomópont, vad rodeókat tartanak itt). Quesnel (a Fraser és a Quesnel folyó összefolyásánál népszerű vadász és horgászterület). Cotton wood (valaha vendégfogadó volt a Cariboo-országút mellett, ma korhű utánzata a helynek, kipróbálható az aranymosás, a postakocsikázás.) Barkville Historic Town (nagyon neves hely, kísértetváros, az aranyláz idejéből megmaradt emlékek korhűen működő turista látványossága). Prince George (a Nachako és a Fraser összefolyásánál fekszik. Fontos város, közlekedési és kereskedelmi központ. Kulturális szerepe is jelentős). Clearwater (ilyen nevű folyója tiszta vízéről kapta nevét, több helyen láthatók kialudt tűzhányók és lávafolyások.) Valemout (a Sziklás-hegység, a Cariboo- és a Monashee-hegyvonulatok völgyében fekszik. Kiránduló, síelő, gyalogtúrázó hely, tutajozók, motorszánozók egyaránt kedvelik). 

*Prince George-tól nyugatra.*
E várostól északnyugatra folytatódik a 16-os (Yellohead) autóút, amely párhuzamos a CNR vasútvonalával. 
Vanderhoof (szőrmekereskedő-állomás és erőd volt, az erődben egykor keresztény misszió működött. Aranyat is találtak erre. Ma örökzöld erdői kedvelt vadászati helyek.) Smithers (Hudson Bay Mountain lábánál fekszik. Itt lehet síelni, horgászni, hegyet mászni.) Moricetown (egykori legnagyobb indián falú, lazac halászatból éltek. Még ma is látni itt nyáron lazacokat szigonyozó indiánokat.) Hazelton (kis település, indián kultúrát bemutató hely.) Terrace (Skeena folyó partján fekvő kisváros, erdészetből élnek.) Port Edward (a Skenna folyó e hely mellett ömlik a Csendes-óceánba. Lazac és pisztráng feldolgozás a főtevékenységük.) Prince Rupert (ősi, indiánok lakta terület, totemoszlopaikról híresek. Ma Kanada egyik nagy tengeri kikötője.) Qeen Charlotte Island (haida nemzetségű, kereskedő, de művész lelkű indiánok által lakott terület volt. Ma az indiánok, kis haida falvakban, kevés számban a környező, 150 kisebb-nagyobb szigetcsoporton elszórtan élnek, és művelik régi faragó művészetüket.)

*Prince George-tól északra.*
A városból a 97-es út visz észak felé, a John Hart Highway-ra. A Pine hágón át, a Sziklás-hegységen keresztül lehet eljutni a Peace River északi partján fekvő Hudson's Hope-ba. 
Hudson's Hope (kisváros, a tartomány legrégebbi települése. Itt járt először Alexander Mackenzie. A város vízierőművei, duzzasztógátjai energiát termelnek. Üdülő terület.) Dawson Creek (Dawson egyike volt, aki Kanadát geológiai szempontból felmérte. Itt látni a Mile Zero Vairn (a nulla mérföldet jelző kőhalmot, amely az Alaszka Highway kezdetét jelentette. Fort St. John (kisváros, a legrégebbi európai települések egyike, gáz és olajkitermelésből, erdészetből, szarvasmarha tenyésztésből élnek. Sok üdülő és szórakozó helye van. Közeli tavában lazac horgászható, a Peace folyó zúgóin kenuval lehet kirándulni, télen síelnek a közelben. A Sziklás-hegység előhegységében vadásznak.) Fort Nelson (régen szőrmekereskedő-állomás volt. Ma a közeli hegyek, tavak, parkok, erdők és a sokszínű vadvilág a kalandkereső turisták, horgászok, vadászok paradicsoma.)



Bevallom, önfeledten élveztem a tartományról szóló, ki tudja hányadszor végig olvasott 400 oldalas leírást, míg abból az előbbi, csekély kivonatot elkészítettem. Közben más olvasmányok, filmek, fotók emlékképei, soha közvetlenül nem tapasztalt, mégis bennem szinte valóságként létező, színlátással, illatok érzésével, a bőr érzeteivel kísért, lelkemben futó élmények ragadtak magukkal. Remélem e tartomány megismerése ugyanígy érint meg majd másokat is.
Kérem, aki képekkel, személyes élményekkel, pontosabb ismeretekkel tudja kiegészíteni az itt írtakat, segítsen teljesebbé tenni az anyagot.


----------



## FiFike (2004 Augusztus 15)

a Vancouver topikban nagyon szep kepek vannak !!
 BOJTORJAN az illetekes arrol a csodalatos tajekrol !!!! BOJTIKAAaaaa ..... merre csavarogsz ????
Greta van egy jo otletem !! Gyere el Torontoba es innen "elpostazunk" 
British Columbiaba :wink:


----------



## Greta (2004 Augusztus 15)

*Jó tudni Canadáról*

Bizony, Bojtikának köszönhetően sok szép kép került már Vancouberről a topicban.  
Ahogy én tudom, Bojti most is élmény és képgyűjtő úton van, szerintem rövidesen beszáll -nem is akármilyen- képillusztrációkkal ide.   

Hát! Fifike előbb-utóbb az lesz, hogy csak megjelenek Kanadában. Anélkül nem lesz szemhunyás, hogy ott ne járjak. 
   
Milyen postázási módszerre gondolsz? Szárnyakat adtok, kezdő rúgást vagy lökést kaphatok, vagy dobozolva postáztok, vagy elkísér valaki? Tudnám kivel és mivel "rongálni" az életem Brit Columbiában! :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 15)

Csodas orszag canada, hogy hogy gyere? Rad van bizva.en a repulot valasztanam :wink: de a hajo se lehet rossz. :wink:


----------



## Greta (2004 Augusztus 15)

*Jó tudni Canadáról*

Utazási vágyak kérdésében kicsit komolyabbra véve a választ:
Ki nem vándorolnék az É-Amerika-i kontinensre, de szívesen járnék ott szabadon ki és be, mint a felfők, amiket imádok.  

Sajnos Sors bácsi az, aki el fogja dönti, utazhatok-e valaha, és ha igen, mikor. Állam bácsi meg októberben meghatározza az utazási vágyaimhoz szükséges nyugdíjkeretet. :roll: 

A legnagyobb gondom az lesz, ha csak egyszer utazhatok, mert nem fogom tudni eldönteni hová: ugyanis Canada, azon belül leginkább Brit Columbia és két USA állam közül kell választanom. Az lenne az ideális, ha mindhárom beleférne. De ha csak egy helyre mehetnék, nem is tudnék választani. :evil:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Augusztus 15)

Greta !
Errol beszelhetunk mert regi vagyam vonattal vegig menni Canadan , ido es penz kerdese az egesz ! :wink: Ezeken a "kavedaralokon" fogunk utazni es kozben gyonyorkodunk a taj szepsegeben ! Elcsabitjuk az Irgalmatlan noverket , Klarikat is magunkkal es + 1-2 nyugdijas cimborat :wink: 
Addig itt egy kis izelito !
 Toronto-Jasper-Vancouver , Rocky Mountains and Pacific Coast


----------



## FiFike (2004 Augusztus 15)

:lol:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 15)

A kepek gyonyoruek.
Inkabb vegyunk, vagy bereljunk egy nagy lakobuszt es ugy menjunk vegig canadan. Nekem az volt az almom mikor meg csak almodoztam canadarol.


----------



## klari (2004 Augusztus 16)

Könnyű Klárát táncba vinni. Egyszer hívjatok és kétszer megyek.

Különben az Erdélyi utazást amin tavasszal voltam tudom ajánlani bárkinek.




Ismerje meg Erdélyt! 

0 day. Érkezés Budapestre

1st day. 
A határátlépés után az aradi vértanuk emlékm&amp;ucirc;vének meglátogatása. Arad. 
Utazás Vajdahunyadra a várkastély 
meglátogatása és a dévai 
vár romjai. Deva. 

2nd day.
Látogatás Gyulafehérváron (a Hunyadiak 
sirjai) Magyarigen, (Bod Péter temploma) 
Nagyeneyed (Bethlen Kollégium),Nagyszeben, 
a Déli Kárpatok - hegyi utazás 

3rd day 
Reggel a Fogarasi Havasokban, FOGARAS 
(a vár), Bethlen Kata sirja, BRASSO 
(városnézés) - Czenk hegy
4rd day. 
Látogatás a román királyi rezidencián, Sinaia, , (ebéd) délután ; TÖRCSVÁR (The Bran kastély) 

5th day. 
Utazás Kezdivásárhelyre, látogatás a helyi museumban. 
Torjai budos barlang. A gyönyör&amp;ucirc; Szent. Anna tó, (ebed) utána Tusnad. 

6th day. 
Csikszereda, Csiksomlyó a hires búcsujáróhely 
(ebéd) Madéfalva, a Csiki medence,Szekelyudvarhely.
Vacsora zenével és tánccal

7th day. 
Szovata a hires gyógyfurd&amp;otilde;. - (ebéd) Délutáni vásárlás a cserépvásáron Korondon. Látogatás Tamási Áron és Orbán Balázs szül&amp;otilde;földjén Farkaslakán és Szejkén.

8th day. 
Egész napos kiránduás a Gyilkos tóhoz és a Békás 
szoroshoz, (ebéd) Gyalogúra a csodálatos szorosban, 
ami Európa egyik legszebb szurdokvölgye.

9th day. 
Egész napos kirándulás a Hargitára, a székelyek szent hegyére. Friss hegyi pisztráng ebéd a Hargitan. Sikaszo.

10th day. 
Látogatás Segesvaron, séta a városban, majd Marosvásárhely. (ebéd) Délután a 
Tordai sobanya, Tordai - hasadék, majd Kolozsvár. 

11th day. 
Kolozsvári városnézés , Házsongárdi temet&amp;otilde;, 
a Farkas utcai Református templom, Boncida, DÉS, (különleges ebéd) Szamosujvár 
(örmény templom), Valaszut.

12th day
Bánffyhunyad, (erdélyi fakazettas templom) 
KÖRÖSFŐ (kirakodó vásár). Utazás Nagyváradra, látogatás a Szent Laszló 
székesegyházban, városnézés. (bucsu ebéd) 
Érkezés Budapestre a kés&amp;otilde;i órákban.

Informatio és helyfoglalás;
[email protected]


----------



## Greta (2004 Augusztus 16)

*Jó tudni Canadáról*

               ........

Magamon kívül vagyok a puszta gondolattól is, hogy valóra válhatna akár a "vonattal végig Canadán", akár "lakókocsival" ugyanez az út!
Fifike, azokat a képeket valódiban látni?! Borzongatóan izgalmasak!

Ha csak beszélgethetek olyanokkal, akik ugyan ilyen utról tudnak álmodni, már az is csodálatos!  
Ha ilyet terveztek, ki ne hagyjatok, :evil: mert inkább megrőszakolom a Sorsot :evil: , ami most kevésbé kínálja ugyan az utazási lehetőséget, de muszáj lenne veletek tartanom!
(85 éves anyukámról kell gondoskodnom, leginkább ez a dolgom-sorsom mostanában!) 
Lelkileg és anyagilag évek óta kész vagyok az útra (végül is ténylegesen nem lehet a jöbőbeli nyugdíjamra alapozni a dolgot.) A közeli nyugdíj részben a szabadságot is biztosítja. Most már csak egy megszállott Canada imádó társaság hiányzik. Erre meg itt lennétek Ti! 

Tudjátok nagyon szeretek négylevelű lóherét találni, és szombaton találtam egyet! Hát ez segíthetne most. :wink:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Augusztus 17)

Kozulunk Klarika az igazi vilagutazo (pszttt...megsugom neked Greta .. korai nyugdijas a "lany" :wink: ) Valoban ha "kiegyenesednek az ugyeink " akkor indulhatunk ! :lol: Voltam nagyon sok helyen Del Amerika , Mexico , Venezuela , California , Florida es Europa (a tenyeremen van) :wink: A kornyezo nagyobb varosokban is voltunk (New York , Atlanta, Washington , Miami , Los Angeles , Las Vegas , Montreal , Ottawa stb. ) de B.C.- be es Arizonaba soha nem jutottam el . :cry: Szoval ilyen titkos vagyaim vannak nekem is az elettol !! Feljegyeztunk az utitarsak listajaba !!! :..:


----------



## pitti (2004 Augusztus 17)

Csak fizessetek be nalam a penztet majd elintezem az utatokat. 8)


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 17)

Csak nem kiakarsz maradni ilyen nagy utazasbol? :lol:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Augusztus 17)

:lol: Melitta nem lattad ?? Nagyon is benne akar lenni a Pitti ... jobb ha szolunk Csocsikenek :!: :idea:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 17)

ugy tunt mintha csak az utikoltseget akarna osszeszedni azt mehetunk tole akar a holdra is. :lol:


----------



## Greta (2004 Augusztus 17)

*Jó tudni Canadáról*

Oh, Ti világutazók! Hozzátok képest én nagyon elmaradott, helyi földhöz ragadt kis szoc maradvány vagyok itt. :cry: 

Fifike listájától besárgított az irigység (noha ez csúnya dolog, tudom). Ha meg Klárika az "igazi világutazó", azt már el sem merem képzelni, milyen az ő listája. Neki:  Nekem: :cry: :cry: 

Azt köszönöm, ha engem számontartotok a jövőbeni utaslistán.    
Canadán át-keresztül haladván nekem sürgősen be kéne ugranom Minnesotába, meg át kéne ruccannom Los Angelesbe, ha lehet iktassuk mán be? A jelek szerint Ti már sokfelé tudjátok a járást.  

(Melitta, Pitti nekem is gyanus. Mintha tényleg csak a pénztet szeretné beszedni, aztán elkezelgetné az utravalót: csődöt jelentene és eltűnne! Manapság ez a módi itt. Lehet, hogy nem nálunk találták ki a módszert, de itt nagyon megy. Lehet, hogy ő is tud valamit erről? :roll


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 17)

pitti írta:


> Csak fizessetek be nalam a penztet majd elintezem az utatokat. 8)






:kaboom:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 17)

Csocsike Te jartal mar a nyugati parton, ha irnal rola egy kicsit. Nem vagyodsz vissza?vagy csak kiseronek akarsz motorral jonni utanunk? :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 17)

Most te cukkolsz? Persze hogy viszavagyom sot jovore visza is koltozom.Szerintem ti csak maradjatok ott ahol vagytok, teljesen foloslegessen idegesited magad ilyen utazassal. Olyan szep a kornyek , hogy sose fogod megbocsatani magadnak , hogy nem ott telepedtel le. Hat kell ez neked? :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 17)

csocsike írta:


> Most te cukkolsz? Persze hogy viszavagyom sot jovore visza is koltozom.Szerintem ti csak maradjatok ott ahol vagytok, teljesen foloslegessen idegesited magad ilyen utazassal. Olyan szep a kornyek , hogy sose fogod megbocsatani magadnak , hogy nem ott telepedtel le. Hat kell ez neked? :shock:



Itt ahol vagyok nem akarok maradni :lol: 
Hat sok mindent nem tudok magamnak megbocsajtani. :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 17)

Mindenkinek ott nem jo ahol eppen van :shock: De BC legalabb szep. Csoro hazmester ott is talal munkat 8)


----------



## pitti (2004 Augusztus 17)

csocsike írta:


> Csoro hazmester ott is talal munkat 8)


Csoro hazmesternek nincs ideje a tajba gyonyorkodni. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 17)

:,,: :kaboom:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 17)

VAncover


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 17)

fesztival


----------



## klari (2004 Augusztus 17)

Ontario


----------



## Greta (2004 Augusztus 18)

*Jó tudni Canadáról*

   

*Alberta*.

Csillogó tavak, havas hegyek, gleccserek, szelíd dombok, végeláthatatlan síkságok, gazdag természeti források. Mindez Alberta, mely egész Kanadáról képzetet nyújt.
Alapterülete 661 185 km2, lakosainak száma kb. 3 millió. Fővárosa Edmonton. Nagyobb városai közé tartozik Calgary, a &amp;#8222;Sziklás-hegység fővárosa&amp;#8221;, amely az 1988 évi téli olimpia helyszíne volt.
Tengerpartja nincs. Nyugatról Brit Columbia, északról az Északnyugati területek, keletről Saskatchewan tartomány, délről az USA határolja. Délnyugati részén vonul a Sziklás-hegység, melynek legmagasabb csúcsa Albertában a Mount Columbia (3747 m). A tartomány kétharmadát erdő borítja ma is.
A Sziklás-hegységben több jégmező és gleccser található. A leglátványosabb a Columbia-jégmező (Columbia Icefield), amelyből hat nagyobb gleccser és több kisebb jégnyelv ágazik ki. A gleccserek patakjai a Kanadát ölelő két óceánba siető folyókba ömlenek. A gleccserek az utóbbi évtizedekben rohamosan visszavonulóban vannak, némelyekről már csak egyes tavak (Moraine Lake) árulkodnak.
Alberta különös formációi az ún. hoodook, szél és víz által kialakított, többnyire gomba alakú, rétegezett sziklák, amelyek legszebb példányai Drumheller közelében, a Red Deer folyó mentén vannak, ahol egykor rengeteg dinoszaurusz élt.
A hegyektől keletre vannak a füves prérik, amelyet a South Saskatchewan, a Red Deer és a Milk folyók szelnek át. 
Albertában öt természetvédelmet szolgáló nemzeti park van: Banff, Jasper, Wood Buffalo (részben), Waterton Lakes. Területük nagyobb, mint fél Magyarország. Ezeken kívül több kisebb park is található. 

*A tartomány történelme.*
Legkorábbi lakói a dinoszauruszok voltak, maradványaik sok helyen előfordulnak. (65 millió éve haltak ki.) Évmilliókkal később indiánok, krí, blackfoot (feketeláb), assiniboine, sarcee és más törzsek éltek.
A legnevesebb és legharciasabb nemzet a blachfoot volt. Ezek Alberta középső részétől a ma az USA-hoz tartozó Yellowstone-ig terjeszkedtek. Még a hatalmas sziú indiánok, az Albertába behatoló fehér kereskedők, vadászok, és kalandorok is tisztelték őket. 

Az első európaiak a 18. század közepén szőrmekereskedők és misszionáriusok voltak. A mondás szerint, ahol a szerencsevadászok megjelennek, az igehirdetők szorosan a nyomukban járnak.
1873-ban alakult a híres északnyugati lovasrendőrség (North West Mounted Police). Először 300 emberből álló katonai szervezet volt. Törvényt és rendet hoztak az indiánok és fehérek között, és megszabadították a vidéket a hírhedt whiskyserődtől. Az &amp;#8222;ördög itala&amp;#8221; vagy a &amp;#8222;tüzes víz&amp;#8221; délről, Montanából érkezett. Több kereskedelmi állomáson árusították. Félő volt, hogy az alkohol miatt elszaporodnak a törvénytelenségek, az erőszakos cselekedetek. Már majdnem indián háború tört ki, amikor a lovas rendőrök megfékezték a whiskykereskedést. Ekkor épült első saját erődjük, a Fort MacLeod.
1883-ban érte el Calgaryt a vasútépítés, a Canadian Pacific Railroad. Ettők kezdve Kanada keleti részéből, USA-ból, sőt Európából is egyre többen telepedtek ide. A nehéz körülmények ellenére farmok, kisebb-nagyobb városok alakultak ki.
A vasútvonal elkészülte után négy tartományra osztották Kanada nyugati vidékét, ezek közül lett az egyik Alberta, amely Viktória angol királynő és férje, Albert herceg egyik lányáról kapta nevét.

*Gazdasága.*
A 19-20. század fordulóján George Kootenay Brown olajra bukkant a Waterton-tó közelében. Az első olajtársaság 1914-ben alakult. 1924-ben, illetve 1936-ban még nagyobb kutakat tártak fel, majd további olaj-, földgáz- és széntelepek felfedezése meghatározta Alberta gazdag jövőjét. A gyáripara és a szolgáltató ágazata Kanada GDP-jének 70 százalékát adja. Harmadik legjelentősebb iparága a turizmus, és jelentékeny a mezőgazdasága is.

*Calgary.*
A tartomány legnagyobb városa, lakosainak száma 900 000. A Sziklás helység keleti lejtőin fekszik, átlagos magassága 1200 m. A Bow és az Elbow folyók találkoznak itt. Közlekedési csomópont: átszeli a Candian Pacific vasútpálya. Repülőtere a város határától északra, 10 km-re van. Hatalmas buszterminálja, kiterjedt buszhálózata van.
A tél itt kegyetlenül hideg, ezért megépült a Plus 15 Walking System sétaútrendszer, amely 4, 5 m-rel a földfelszín fölött elhelyezkedő folyosóival labirintusszerűen behálózza a várost. 
Tömegközlekedése olcsó, tiszta, igényes, és ezt buszok, és leginkább a magyarországi HÉV-hez hasonló C-Train bonyolítják.
*Várostörténet.*
Múltjáról keveset tudni. Régészeti feltárások szerint kb 10 000 évvel ezelőtt már indián lakta táborhely volt. Valószínűleg a feketeláb indiánok vadásztak bölényekre, és harcoltak itt más törzsekkel. 
Az első fehér felfedező a francia La Verendrye lehetett, aki társaival itt építette a Fort Jonquiére 1787-ben járt itt a Hudson&amp;#8217;s Bay Co egyik felderítője, és térképésze, David Thomson. 
Az 1800-as évektől prémvadászok, szerencsevadászok, aranykeresők lepték el. A település életét befolyásolta a lovas rendőrség tisztogató tevékenysége. Az igazi változást a vasút megérkezése jelentette. 
Benépesedését követően 1886-ban hatalmas tűzvész pusztított itt. Ez után rendelet tette kötelezővé, hogy csak homokkőből építkezhet a lakosság. Így lett homokkő város.
A környékbeli kőolaj kutak e város gazdasági virágzását, fellendülését is jelentették.
A város éghajlata kontinentális, de sokkal kellemesebb, mint kelet Kanadában. Nyáron ritkán van kánikula, kellemes 25 C fok körül van az átlag, éjjel jelentős a lehűlés. A tél hideg, -25 és -30 C fok, ami az ún. chinook következtében hirtelen +10 C fokra is vált.
(A chinook különleges légköri jelenség. A Csendes-óceán alacsony nyomású térségéből nyugati szél indul, amely Brit Columbia fölött a nedvesség tartalmát elveszti, a hegyeknek ütközve felgyorsul és lehűl. A Sziklás-hegység csúcsai felett felemelkedik és felmelegszik, majd Alberta síkságaira, így Calgaryra is ráterül.)

*A város leghíresebb látnivalói *a belvárosban: Calgary Torony (191 m), Színház- és Koncertközpont (városi színházak központja), Kínai Kulturális Központ és Múzeum, A Megváltó Székesegyház (késői viktóriánus stílusban), Olimpiai tér (szép és elegáns, nyáron koncertek helye, télen koripálya), Devonian Kertek (20 000 szubtrópusi növénnyel), Glenbow Múzeum (Ny-Kanada és indián történeti).
A külvárosban: Calgary Erőd Történelmi Emlékpark, Calgary Állat- és botanikus kert és prehisztorikus bemutatópark, Stampede park (évenkénti vadnyugati attrakciók helye), Történelmi Örökség Park (Kanada életét bemutató múzeumok városa. Ezredek Múzeuma (katonai jellegű), Madárrezervátum, Sam Livingston (haltenyészeti állomás), Tartományi Park (pihenő hely), Calgary Egyetem, Numizmatikai kiállítás, Repülőmúzeum, Olimpiai park (a téli olimpia emlékeivel), Calgary Vidámpark, és különböző személyek emlékházai is láthatók.
*Calgary környéke *(kirándulóhelyek):
Cochrane (tartományi park, az első szarvasmarha-tenyésztő farm alapítójáról elnevezve, kézi készítésű fagyijáról híres), Morley (közeli indiánrezervátumáról, metodista missziónárius templomáról neves), Kananaskis Country (Sziklás-hegység keleti oldalán kiránduló és üdülőhely, síterep), Millarville (hagyományos vásárairól neves), Bragg Creek (művészek, iparművészek lak- és bemutató helye), Okotoks (Észak-Amerika legnagyobb vándorköve látható itt).

Calgarytól keletre: Horsesshoe Canyon (Drumheller közelében köves, sziklás, szurdokos vidék, nehezen átszelhető, kanyonja 200 hektárnyi geológiai látványosság, fenekén évmilliók alatt kialakult szikla formációkkal). Drumheller (65 millió évvel ezelőtti világhírű dinoszaurusz élőhely, azóta maradványaik ásatási helye, itt van a Diszoszauruszok és egyéb ősleletek múzeuma, a Csúszómászók világa kiállítás, Indián és telepes emlékek múzeuma, Őslénytani Múzeum, A világ legnagyobb kistemploma, a Lótolvaj-kanyon, itt látható az Albertában megmaradt hét kábeles hajók egyike, Orkney kilátóhely). Rosedale (függőhídja nevezetes), Wayne (egykori bányászváros, híres a hoodookról). East Coulee (egykori bányászváros, iskolamúzeuma van). Hanna (vadlúdvadászati központ, Első telepesek Falumúzeuma). Brooks (történeti múzeuma, és egy különleges, föld felett 20 m magas vízvezetéke van). Dinosaur Provincial Park (világörökség része, külön lesz szó róla.) Gleichen (Siksika indián rezervátum).
Calgarytól délre, délkeletre: Head-Smashed-in Buffalo Jump (bölényugrató, világörökség része, külön lesz szó róla), Fort Macleod (erőd, és itt van Kanada második legrégebbi színháza). Pincher Creek (itt tenyésztették a lovagrendőrség lovait), Crowsnest Pass (bányásztelepülés, a legnagyobb bányászszerencsétlenség egykori színhelye). Waterton Lakes National Park (nemzeti park, ezek későbbi leírásában lesz szó róla). Cardston (mormonok kisvárosa). Milk River (homokkő hoodook és sziklaalakzatok vidéke). Lethbridge (kisváros, mezőgazdasággal, olaj- és gázkitermeléssel foglalkoznak, Indián csata parkja, Művészeti galériája, japánkertje híres). Coaldale (Albertai ragadozómadár-központ). Medicine Hat (Agyagtermékek bemutató-központja, helytörténeti Művészeti Galéria, Saamis indián sátor (a világ legmagasabb indián sátra 22 emelet magas).

*Calgary és Edmonton között.*
A 2-es autópálya visz északnak, Edmonton felé.
Spruce View (környékbeli lucfenyőről kapra nevét, Boltmúzeuma van). Markerville (Tejfeldolgozó Múzeuma van). Red Deer (Kisváros, kirándulóhely, információs központ, rendezvényeket szoktak tartani: Rodeo, Felföldi játékok, Nemzetközi népi fesztivál, Nyugati napok, Örökségnap, Nemzetközi légibemutató, neves a helytörténeti múzeuma, Szűz Mária temploma, Waskasoo Park séta- és kerékpárutakkal, lovagló örvényekkel, golfpályákkal, tavakkal, Örökség terén korhű épületekkel. Innen indul a Thomson Highway a Banff Nemzeti park felé.) Sylvan Lake (strandoló, táborozó, piknikezőhely). Rocky Mountain House (egykori szőrmekereskedő állomás, Sziklás-hegységi ház Nemzeti Történelmi Park információs központ, néprajzi kiállítási terület, útközben bölények is láthatók esetenként). Nordegg (volt szénbányász terület, Nemzeti Történelmi Örökség Központ és Bánya helytörténeti gyűjteménnyel, nem messze van a Nagy-szarv duzzasztógát, mely eredménye Alberta leghosszabb mesterséges tava, az Abraham Lake). Rimbey (történelmi emlékparkja van korhű épületekkel, teherautó múzeuma is van). Three Hills (Történelmi Társaság Múzeuma, Állatfarm 90 egzotikus, és nyugat-kanadai állatfaj élőhelye.) Trochu (lovaskatonák által alapított település rekonstrukciója, Arbarétuma van prérinövényekkel, a Dry Island Buffalo Jump Provincial Parkban homokkő sziklák, hoodook, bölényugrató sziklafalak). Stettler (Gőztúrák indulnak innen a prérikre, 4,5-9 órás, gőzmozdony húzta kocsikkal szerveznek túrákat, kis falumúzeuma is van). Donalda (pici falú lámpamúzeummal.

*Edmonton.*
A tartomány fővárosa, 620 000 lakosa van, Alberta földrajzi központja. A North Saskatchewan folyó mellett fekszik, a tengerszint felett 670-m-rel. Közlekedési csomópont: itt keresztezi egymást a 2-es autóút és a Trans Canada Highwayból kiágazó Trans Canada Yellowhead Highway. Nemzetközi repülőtere 28 km-re van a várostól. Áthalad rajta a Torontót Vancouverrel összekötő VIA Rail vasútvonal. A Greyhound Lines autóbuszai a környéket hálózzák be.
*Várostörténet.*
1830-ban szőrmekereskedők erődöt építettek itt, mely 1915-ig fennmaradt. Ma Alberta törvényhozó testületének épülete van a helyén. A hely egykor indiánok és fehér telepesek harcainak színtere volt.
A 19. század második felében indult fejlődésnek, mely a rajta átvezető, Csendes-óceán felé tartó északnyugati útnak köszönhető. A Canadian Pacific Railroad vasút azonban akkor elkerülte, mert az Calgaryn haladt át. Ez különböző előnyöket jelentett a számukra, ezért a két város között versengés folyt, mely ma is tart.
1897-ben kitört a városban az aranyláz, kiderült, hogy a Saskatchewan folyó partján van arany, de kevés volt. Ennek ellenére sokakat idevonzott akkor, akik letelepedtek itt. 1904-ben kapott városi rangot. 1905-ben ért ide a Candian National Railroad, akkor lett a tartomány székhelye. Ettől fogva utazók megállója, és szállítmányok elosztó helye lett, amiért az észak kapuja jelzőt kapta.
1942-ben épült meg az Alaszka Highway, amely tovább növelte közlekedési jelentőségét. 1947-ben tőle 40 km-re délnyugatra kőolajat találtak, ez hatalmas ipari fejlődést hozott a számukra. 
Edmonton a legészakabbra fekvő nagyváros Észak-Amerikában. Fejlődése során nagyon vigyázott a természeti zöldkörnyezetére, ezért ma lakóira fejenként több zöldfelület jut, mint Kanada bármely más városában. Ma szép, modern város egyetemmel, színházakkal, operával, szimfonikus zenekarral, múzeumokkal, bevásárlóközpontokkal. A Kanada fesztiválváros nevet azért kapta, mert egész évben (kiállítások, jazzfesztivál, lóverseny, autóverseny, vásár, rodeo, stb.) rendezvényeket tartanak.
A belvárosban busz és HÉV szerű villamosjáratok vannak. Utcahálózata könnyen áttekinthető. 
Látnivalói: Old Strathcona Historic Area (Történeti Emlékhely), Farmerek Piaca, Modell és Játékmúzeum, Távközlési múzeum (É-Amerikában a legnagyobb), Muttart Coservatory (öt piramis alakú üvegház, trópusi, sivatagi és mérsékeltövi pavilonokkal), Albertai Egyetem, Fort Edmonton Park (Kanada legnagyobb szabadtéri történeti múzeuma), City Hall (Városháza), Művészeti Galéria (képző és iparművészeti gyűjteménnyel), Ukrajnából származó kanadaiak levéltára és múzeuma. Alberta Tartományi Múzeuma, Állatkert, West Edmonton Mall (hatalmas bevásárló és szórakozó központ). 

*Edmonton és környéke*.
A városon átvezető Yellowhead Highway nyugati irányban, 320 km után eléri a Jasper Nemzeti Parkot.
St. Albert (folyó parti kisváros, misszionárius terület volt, papjai békeközvetítők voltak az indiánok között, híressége a Father Lacombe Chapel kis kápolnája, Történelmi Örökség Múzeuma, és a Vital Grandin Centre római katolikus püspöki rezidencia). Stony Plain (kis település, vadban gazdag, földművelők lakják. Multikulturális Örökségi Központja van). Devon (az Albertai Egyetem Botanikus kertje van itt). Leduc (Edmonton nemzetközi reptere van mellette, és az 1. számú olajtörténeti emlékhely is itt található). Wetaskiwin (kisváros, dombjain egykor az indiánok békekötő helye volt, Helytörténeti Múzeuma van, a Reynolds-Alberta Museum Alberta földi és légi közlekedésének, mezőgazdaságának és iparának múzeuma, Reynolds Musem a régi autók, teher és tűzoltóautók, traktorok, katona járművek, gőzgépek, régi háztartási eszközök, zeneszerszámok, fegyverek, indián emlékek bemutatóhelye). Camrose (kis város, kereskedelmi állomás volt, két nyári karnevál színhelye: a Szórakozott gyalogosok mulatságát és countryzene fesztivált rendeznek.). Wainwright (A CNR vasút egy régi, de helyreállított állomásépülete helytörténeti muzeum). Vegreville (ukrán kulturális központ, itt a világ legnagyobb húsvéti tojása, mely 9 m magas). Mundare (ukrán kanadai emlékekeket őriz). Ukrainian Cultural Heritage Village (szabadtéri múzeuma az ukránok életének emlékeivel). Elk Island National Park (a Hód-dombok vidékén kisebb nemzeti park, bölényre és jávorszarvasra vadászó indiánok lakták egykor, több kis tó, láp van a parkban, a vadonélő állatok menedékhelye). Fort Saskatchewan (a lovasrendőrség egykori erődjének helyén kisváros, Múzeuma és Történelmi Emlékhelye van). 
Edmontontól északra: Cold Lake (tóparti város, Tartományi Parkjában a lucfenyőerdő a vízimadarainak kedvenc fészkelőhelye, a tó partján 7 m magas, cédrusból készült totemoszlopok vannak). Lac la Biche (kisváros, missziós állomás volt, szőrmekereskedők útvonalait kötötte össze, 1955-ben itt épület fel elsőként, É-Amerikában harmadikként a mohamedán imaház, Tartományi parkja van), Fort McMurray (Nagyobb város, az Athabasca és a Clearwater folyók találkozásánál van, indiánok laktak régen. 1870-ben Henry John Moberly alapította, és adta főnökéről a hely nevét. Rengeteg kőolaj van az Athabasca-tó környékén. Híressége a Történelmi örökség park. Az Oil Sands Interpretíve Centre Információs Központ, gyalogösvények vezetnek az Erdei Bölény Nmzeti Parkhoz). 
Athabasca (ilyen nevű folyó partján fekszik, nagy kereskedelmi állomás volt, egyeteme, temploma, téglaiskolája van, innen vezet a 2. ut Alberta legnagyobb tavához a Kisebbik Rabszolga-tóhoz.)
Slave Lake (a Kis Rabszolga-tó partján fekszik, ahol Tartományi Parkja van. Nyári különlegessége a homokvárépítő verseny). Peace River (Kisváros, a Peace, a Smoky és a Heart folyók találkoznak itt, mely pontra gyönyörű kilátóból lehet nézni, Múzeuma és Levéltára van). Grimshaw (O pontja a 35-os autóútnak, a Mackenzie Hightwaynek, mely 471 km után éri el Alberta-Északnyugati területek határát, ahonnan már könnyen elérhető a Wood Buffalo Nemzeti Park és a Nagy-Rabszolga-tó). Dunvegan (270 m magas közúti függőhídja neves, az első erődített szőrmekereskedő állomás volt). Grande Prairie (70 millió évvel ezelőtt nagy tó uralta, és hatalmas folyódelta volt, innen víziállatok és dinoszauruszok lábnyomai kerültek elő. A világ egyik leggazdagabb mezőgazdasági területe, nemrég hatalmas földgázmezőt találtak. A Pioneer Museum 10 épületből álló szabadtéri múzeuma, mely az első telepesek emlékeit őrzi. Nyáron rendezik a Grande Prairie Stampede rodeót, és a Regional Fair körzeti vásárt). Beaverlodge (hód indián lakta terület volt, nyaranta rendezik az Evangéliumi fesztivált, Hotel Museumában több ezer tárgy van, van egy 13 épületből álló falumúzeuma az első telepesek korából származó emlékekkel, a 2-es út innen 50 km-re eléri Brit Columbiát). Willmore Wildserness Provincial Park (tartományi őspark, a Dsziklás-hegység része, északról kapcsolódik a Jasper Parkhoz). Hinton (erdészeti, bányászati központ, Alberta Forest Museum erdészeti, múzeuma).

*A kanadai Sziklás-hegység.*
Délkelet-északnyugati irányban halad. Mexikótól Alaszkáig, több mint 3000 km hosszú. Geológiailag változatos: vulkáni, metamorf és üledékes kőzetből -homokkő, mészkő, dolomit- áll. Fő vonulata a földrész vízválasztója, Albert és Brit Columbia osztozik rajta. Kanadában a legmagasabb pont a Mount Robson (B.C-ben 3954 m). Magas csúcsai között gleccserek, jégmezők vannak, legnagyobb a Columbia Icefield. A kanadai Sziklás-hegységben több nemzeti park van, az elsőt 1885-ben alapították. A parkokban nem folytatható erődgazdálkodás, vadászat, ipartelepítés. (A nemezeti parkokról később külön lesz szó.)
Az első fehér ember, Anthony Henday 1754-ben látta meg először a hegyet. De csak 1800-ban, az 1531 m magas Howse-hágon keltek át rajta. (Gépjárművel ma sem lehet átkelni rajta, csak vonattal.)




Akinek érdeklődése, kedve és türelme van, a fentiek alapján ízlelgetheti akár a helyiség nevek hangzása, és más leírások alapján Alberta tartomány hangulatát, és mindenfélét megtudhat róla. Remélem, akad érdeklődő, és vállalkozó kedvű, aki a többi tartomány bemutatásával segít, továbbá bármelyik ismertetőhöz kapcsolódóan képekkel és úti élmények leírásával gazdagítják a topic anyagát. (Gondolom, aki kevesebbet akar olvasni, vagy szelektíven érdeklődik, az pásztázhat az anyagban kénye-kedve szerint.)

Én legközelebb elkezdem Canada nagy nemzeti és természetvédelmi parkjainak ismertető sorozatát. Ha megengeditek?! :roll:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 24)

egy ket kep kedv csinalonak :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 24)

kulonlegeseg


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 24)

latnivalo


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 24)

Yukon


----------



## Greta (2004 Augusztus 24)

*Jó tudni Canadáról*

Köszi Melitta!  

Egyébként egy nagyon-nagyon kedves és megbízható vancouveri barátságomból úgy tudom, (mert lett ám ilyenem, hogy a honlapra tévedtem    , nagyon is  ), hogy aki bevándorló státuszt kap odaát nálatok, annak "érettségiznie" kell Canadából. 
Ha ez a feltétel ma is így működik, akkor igazán sokan foglalkozhatnak ezzel a topiccal, hogy felkészüljenek. :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 24)

Az allampolgarsagi vizsga ami ha mar tul vagy rajta nem is nehez. :lol: 
mikor en voltam egy zabszem nemfertvolna............ 
Vegul egy adat egyeztetessel kezdodott es egy beszelgetes kereteben
canadarol gazdasagarol, proviciairol, alkotmanyos felepiteserol a kiralyno is szoba kerult, :wink: a partok, a parlament felepitese,jogok es kotelesegek ha veletlen nem kapnal szavazo cedulat hova kell fordulni.
En 45 percig voltam bent, van aki 5 perc alatt vegez.  
A kiskoru gyerekeknek nem kell menni mert ok mindent az iskolaban megtanultak :lol: es igy a szulok utan megkapjak "vizsga nelkul" az allampolgarsagot.

Vannak ilyen rovid felkeszito tanfolyamok azoknak akik biztosan at akarnak menni,vagy tudni akarjak a kerdeseket,vagy hogy mire lehet szamolni egy ilyen sorsdonto esemenynel.
Ha tul vagy a vizsgan :wink: :roll: par honapra ra behivnak letenni az eskut,ami egy szep ceremonia . :wink: Gratulalnak es kisebb party a himnusz es CANADAI -va valt az ember.


----------



## Greta (2004 Augusztus 24)

*Jó tudni Canadáról*

Ühüm!  Szóval: Jó tudni Canadáról... :idea:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Augusztus 26)

Az egyik utolsó ősvadon



Az Athabasca folyó völgye

A kanadai Sziklás-hegységben már 1885-ben nemzeti 
parkot alapítottak, s ezt nemsokára követte a többi.
Az összefüggő, összesen több mint 20 ezer négyzetkilométeres
térség igazi ősrengeteg. E parkokat az ember tevékenységével
megalakulásuk óta nem háborgatta: területükön nem létesített
ipart, nem folytatott erdőgazdálkodást és nem vadászott. 
A Jasper, az Yoho, a Banff és a Kootenay Nemzeti Parkot 
az UNESCO 1985-ben a Világörökség részévé nyilvánította.

A kanadai Sziklás-hegység legmagasabb csúcsa a 3954 méter magas Mount Robson, de a hegység gerincét és egyúttal a földrész vízválasztóját alkotó fő vonulat csúcsai mind jócskán 3000 méter fölé emelkednek. Az egész földrészen keresztülhúzódó hegységrendszer földtanilag változatos, vulkáni eredetű, metamorf és üledékes kőzetekből (homokkő, mészkő, dolomit) épül fel. Mészkővonulatai páratlanul gazdag fosszília-lelőhelyeket rejtenek magukban. A prekambriumi* és kréta időszaki kőzeteit - miközben még ma is emelkedik az egész hegység - a jégkorszakok gleccserei, a szél és a folyók formálták, alakították.

A Folyók anyja
A jégmezők a jégkorszak maradványai. Közülük a legnagyobb a Columbia a maga 325 négyzetkilométeres területével. Gyakran illetik a Folyók Anyja névvel: 100 méter vastag jege jó néhány gleccsert éltet, azok pedig három nagy folyót. A Columbia keleti nyúlványainak, az Athabasca-glecscsernek a század eleji és a mai vége között már körülbelül 1 kilométer a távolság! A gleccserekből táplálkozó vízfolyások látványos formagazdagságot hoztak létre. A sziklaletöréseken zuhatagok (a legnagyobb a 380 méter magas Takakkaw-vízesés), a puhább kőzetekben önálló, zárt világot alkotó szurdokvölgyek, a lapályokon hordalékzátonyok színesítik a tájat.
A hegység keleti oldalának éghajlata félsivatagi szárazságú, bizonyos részein a csapadék az évi 350 millimétert sem éri el, s ennek is jó része télen, hó formájában hull le. Ilyenkor aztán mínusz 30 Celsius-fok alá is süllyedhet a hőmérő higanyszála. A vízhiányt nyáron 30 Celsius-fokos csúcshőmérséklet tetézi.
A szárazság a hegység egész arculatát meghatározza. A meredek lejtőkön és sziklákon növényzet nem képes megtelepedni: a hegyek felső fele-harmada helyenként hófödte, néha csillogó, néha azonban komorfekete meztelen szikla. (Az évente odalátogató 3 millió turista java része is csak a sziklás vonulatok, gleccserek, vízesések, kanyonok és tengerszemek látványáért utazik oda.)

Botanikus szemmel
A növényzeti övek közül a legalsót - a mélyebb völgyek alját - a füves rétek, lápok és lombelegyes fenyvesek jellemzik. Ez az a régió, amely a legtöbb növényevő állatot és ragadozót képes eltartani. És ugyancsak ez az, amely a legnagyobb emberi forgalmat kénytelen elviselni.
Az előbbi öv fölött a mindössze három-négy fenyőfaj (Engelmann-luc, csavarttűjű fenyő, duglászfenyő) által uralt egyhangú, száraz, végeláthatatlan erdőövezet húzódik. Felső, fafajösszetételében megváltozó, kiritkuló részével ez már átmegy az alpi régió havasi gyepeibe. Az erdőhatár ott - Csehországgal majdnem azonos földrajzi szélességen - még 2000 méter körül van. A havasi rétek, mint mindenütt, a kanadai Sziklás-hegységben is üde zöldek, tarkabarka virággazdagságot tárva a kitartó hegymászók elé. (A magunkfajta bakancsos turista számára szomorú meglepetés, hogy a természeti szépségeknek ilyen eldorádójában - a műutaktól és felvonóktól távol - bizony csak elvétve találkozni gyalogosokkal.) Még följebb haladva aztán már csak letörpült cserjékkel (fűz- és nyírfajokkal), valamint termetükhöz képest nagy virágú, molyhos párnanövényekkel (főként szegfűfélékkel) találkozhatunk, majd a hó és a jég veszi át az uralmat. Bárhol járjunk is, egy sereg hazulról is ismerős növényre vagy azok közeli rokonaira ismerhetünk rá: hízóka, kakastaréj, liliomok, körtikék, páfrányok, korpafüvek láthatók mindenütt.

Viselkedési szabályok
A Jasper Nemzeti Park területére belépve legelésző vastagszarvú juhokat, a hazai muflonokhoz hasonló, de annál nagyobb testű és trófeájú állatokat pillanthatunk meg - közvetlenül az út mellett! A vadállatoknak ezt a szelídségét meg kell szoknunk, az évszázados zavartalanság - úgy tűnik - kiölte belőlük a félelmet. 
Bármelyik városban találkozhatunk békésen legelésző vapitivel*, a csíkos bundájú mókusok pedig a lábunkra is felmásznak. Az alpesi régió csillogó kék tollú szajkóit a kezünkből is etethetjük. Akkor sincs szükségünk nagy erejű távcsövekre, hosszú és óvatos cserkészésre, ha a lapályokon jávorszarvast, hódot, fekete medvét, fönn a hegyekben mormotát akarunk látni. A ragadozók és a havasok védelmében élő fehér hegyi kecskék megpillantásához már jókora szerencsére is szükség van. Azért mindig óvatosnak kell lennünk, hiszen a szürke medvék, a félelmetes hírű grizzlyk birodalmában vagyunk! Nemcsak tőlük, hanem minden nagy testű - főképp a párzási időszak felhevült állapotában lévő - állattól érdemes távolságot tartanunk! Észak-Amerika legnagyobb állatának, a bölénynek egyik utolsó, néhányszor tíz egyedet számláló populációját pedig a Banff Nemzeti Parknak egyik kicsi, elkerített szeglete rejti.
A vadonban való viselkedés alapszabályairól mindenütt táblák és prospektusok tájékoztatnak. Ennek ellenére évente jó néhány baleset fordul elő, kivált az első pillantásra békésnek tetsző wapitik jóvoltából. A növényevők szelídségének egyébként a sokkal kevésbé bizalmas nagyragadozók (farkasok, pumák, hiúzok) látják kárát: táplálékuk egy részét veszítik el az ember közelségébe húzódó előbbi állatokkal.

A terület madárvilága - az elég nagy fajszám ellenére - meglehetősen szegényes. Az alacsonyabban fekvő völgyek tavaihoz és lápjaihoz kötődik a kanadai lúd, a halászsas és többféle réce, s az Egyesült Államok címerállatát, a fehérfejű rétisast is ott érdemes keresnünk. A nagy területű, száraz fenyvesekből szinte teljesen hiányoznak a madarak. Első szálláshelyünk madáritatójánál a délutáni fényben egy felrebbenő kolibrit, 
a trópusoknak nyáron oda, északra felhúzódó repülő drágakövét pillantottuk meg. A hegyek hangulatához, persze, sokkal jobban illik a sziklarengetegekben fészkelő, ott is elég ritka szirti sas és vándorsólyom röptének a látványa.

Törékeny egyensúly
A Jasper Nemzeti Parkot 1907-ben alapították, a másik, az Athabasca völgyén keresztül vezető északi vasút építésekor. A vonal 1911-ben készült el, s ezzel megkezdődött a Sziklás-hegység benépesülése. Sok állandó lakosa azért ma sincsen a nemzeti parkoknak. Betelepülésüket - a munkahiányon kívül - a természetvédelmi hatóságok is igyekeznek akadályozni. Az idegenforgalom télen-nyáron igen nagy. A 3 millió látogató java része saját kocsin, és csupán néhány napra érkezik. Ez a kis területre összpontosuló hatalmas gépjárműforgalom okozza a természetvédelem egyik legnagyobb gondját. A másik, ezzel is összefüggő nagy feladat az, hogy az ott természetesnek, mindennaposnak számító erdőtüzeket megfékezzék. Megfékezzék, lokalizálják, de ne szüntessék meg teljesen! Az ősvadon törékeny egyensúlyához ugyanis a pusztító és megújító erdőtűz szintén hozzátartozik...


----------



## Greta (2004 Augusztus 26)

*Jó tudni Kanadáról*

Fifike!

 meg integetnék is azzal a kis integető sárga bogyó-emberkével, ha tudnám, hogy a frászba kellene előállítani. (A kis lila hajlongó, térdeplőt sem tudom, hogy kell előteremteni, pedig sokszor jó lenne rövid kifejezésként.) 
Jasper és Banff (az egész Sziklás-hegység) nagyon izgalmas hely, és szépek a képek amiket felraktál. 

Bár az előző írásaimban többször említettem, hogy elkezdem a legnagyobb (12) nemzeti ill. természetvédelmi parkok leírását, így most kicsit elveszett a zsömlyécském egy része. De nem baj, marad még elég írni való. Most mindenesetre Manitoba tartományt készítem elő. Aztán jövök én is a parkokkal. Csak azért mondom, nehogy keresztbe szervezzük a "munkáinkat".  
A lottó nyereményből, úgy is megyünk tanulmányútra, akkor cserélhetünk ismeretet. Úgye? :roll:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 26)

A tobbi emotion megtekintese es ott talalsz meg tobbet.
A lotto penteken lesz a nagy nap :lol:


----------



## Greta (2004 Augusztus 26)

*Jó tudni Canadáról*

Igen, köszi. Én rájöttem a "többi emotikon" kezelésére, de nekem azok között nincs az a két figura. :roll: 
Na, majd még foglalkozom a megoldással. 

:656: 

Jé, hazudós vagyok! Mire leírtam az utóbbi mondatot, egy gyors elenőrzés mellett kipattan az isteni szikra! 
(Nem figyeltem fel eddig a jobbra-balra, le-föl csúszkákra. Így lehet pásztázni a készletbe.)


Hajrá PÉNTEK! (A Sziklás-hegység fogja visszaverni a koppanásunkat, ha eredménytelen marad a reménységünk.)


----------



## americo (2004 Augusztus 27)

Nem akarok en se lemaradni errol a lottorol,mert a super 7 annyian jatszak hogy szinte semmi eselyem


----------



## FiFike (2004 Augusztus 27)

Greta szioka :..: Tudod ugy hataroznam meg , hogy hangulat ember vagyok es tobb cselekedetemet , hirtelen felindulasbol kovetem el . (lasd e topikot) :lol: 
Foglalkozasomat tekintve pedig maganzo vagyok :wink: Utalom a kotottseget , szabalyokat es szaraz kozhelyeket :roll: 
Igy ne varjal tolem semmi kolektiv , megszervezett munkat mert olyan tavol allunk egymastol mint Mako Jeruzsalemtol ! Viszont lathatoan , jol osszedolgozunk es ez a lenyeg .....igy tovabb !!!


----------



## Greta (2004 Augusztus 27)

Szia Fifike :..: .

Szerencsés véletlen és találkozás a miénk, mert én meg elég fegyelmezett ember vagyok, hogy toleráljam a másságokat. 
Az együttműködésünk nincs veszélyben, mert az előbbiek miatt lazítani is tudok. 
Az együttmunkálkodásunknak különben sincs tétje. Lényeg, hogy Canada szépségei idekerüljenek. 

Minden OK lesz...


----------



## FiFike (2004 Augusztus 27)

Greta ..figyuzzal !! Elkepzelheto , hogy jutalom udulesre visz minket a kedves Irgalmatlan , - tudod a jo munkank gyumolcse ! :wink: Jujj ma nagyon kell szoritanunk ....Lotto huzas ! 
Mond Greta ismered a lavorost ? 
Egyebkent minden kedves csevegonek kellemes 7veget kivanok :23:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 27)




----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 27)

A szamokat megvettem, mostmar a Fortunahoz kell hogy fohazkodjatok Velem egyutt.
:88:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 27)

:656:


----------



## Greta (2004 Augusztus 28)

*Jó tudni Canadáról*

Fifike, a lavoros, Ő a húsdarálós, őt tudom névszerint rendesen azonosítani. Meg még azt tudom róla, hogy kedves, jószívű, és 1-2 napja bevallotta, hogy heves vérmérsékletű.  
Még miről is kellene ismernem? :roll: 

Viszont: azt nem tudom, hogy kedves, hevesmérsékletű, irgalmatlan lavoros és húsdarálós Melittánk hol marad, illetve melyik topicban is jelenik meg majd a lotterya híreivel? :roll: 

...és Fifike, hogy is van ez a kép-zelgés a mi jutalom üdülésünkről :?: 
Hallottál valami harasztzörgést ? Mert akkor azt jó lenne írásos dokumentben látni. :!:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Augusztus 29)

Indianoktol vett modszerrel mar fustot is eregetek de nem zörren a haraszt :cry: Jajj Greta hat merrol fuuuu a szel ?? Bizhatunk a Kedves noverben .... ha nyerunk.......nyaralni vagy telelni fogunk :wink: 
Greta gondoltam ha ismered Melittankat ,- akkor segithetsz majd eltalicskazni a nyeremenyunket :lol:
Mit latnak szemeim ? :shock: 
Greta ! Csalodtam benned :cry: Te aki a pontossagodrol vagy hires ..mond mit tettel ? Osszetevesztettel a Melittaval? O lavoros az ontottvas husdaraloval ! Nem olvasod a nevek alatt a kulombozo poziciokat ? Most lattam , hogy Te nem vagy part-tag ! Lepjel be a BENYUSZEVI tagok koze surgosen . (titulusrol gondoskodjal magadnak ) 

BÉkesség 
NYUgalom 
SZEretet 
VIdámság 

TISZTELT BENYUSZEVI TAGSAG! 
Javasolnam, hogy csinaljunk egy kis rendszert, a Partunkban, mert mostmar nem tudom ki kicsoda 

TAGSAG: 
Zsokuci----kitalalo es alapitotag----Funkcioja elottem egyenlore nem ismert 
Feri T ----koronazatlan kiraj 

Judith ----(i)gazsag miniszter 

Csocsike---Mimoza Rendorfonok (csoro hazmester)

Fifike ----dalos kiraji kincstarnok es almaorzo 

Pitti ----al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged es alkiraj-kulugyminiszter (anunakiakra valo tekintettel) 

Laci ----az al-raktarnok-helyettes-seged segedje 

Kormanyos---Főbenjáró Látnok, vagy Urasági Messzenézö 

Melitta---Irgalmatlan nover lovassagi husdaraloval es kisse kopott zomancozott lavorral felszerelve 

Misi ----a helyiseg kalapacsa 

Panni -----Udvari Félkegyelmes Tilinkó 

Maria -----PI-Viz felelos 

Repcsis -----Hadugyminiszter 

Kandur -----(meg nem palyazott meg egyetlen funkciot sem ) 

Dulifuli---- A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER 

Kerem aki meg nem toltotte ki a jelentkezesi lapjat surgosen tegye meg!!!! 
_________________
--duli-fuli-- 
A dalos kincstarnok es almaorzo, valamint cimbalmos-ellenorzo joggal felruhazott TARCA NELKULI MINISZTER


----------



## Efike (2004 Augusztus 29)

Hétvégére lottót vettem.
*Nyertem*
azt a tapasztalatot, hogy a lottózáshoz nem számok kellenek, hanem szerencse.
Efraim


----------



## FiFike (2004 Augusztus 29)

Efikeee !!! Mondjad .... ha a balga lelek parosul a szerencsevel , eleg a fonyeremenyhez ? vagy a szerencsehez kellenek a szamok is ? Nagyon bekavartal most nekem , 30-40 eves szisztemamat kell megvaltoztatni :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Augusztus 29)

Jaj FiFike,
ilyen kérdésekkel fordulj egy szakavatott psychiáterhez, aki gégére tölt egy kis házi bavackot, majd lemegy az altudatodba. 
Ha az altudatodban az találja, hogy ismered a lottószámokat és a szerencse automatikusan melléd áll, akkor úgysem mondja meg Neked, hanem megjátsza ő, mert a bavackpálinkából elég bátorságot merített ahhoz, hogy meglopjon Téged.
Na most azt nem javasolom, hogy ne menj psychológushoz, hanem szállj magadba, mert a nagy magadbazárkózásnak még az lehet az eredménye, hogy elveszíted a kulcsot, és akkor nem tudsz visszajönni.
De, mint globalizált világunk már számtalanszor megmutatta, a lottónyereményhez nem szám kell, nem ész kell, nem szerencse kell, hanem PÉNZ. Sok sok kövér zöldhasú bankó. Ezek birtokában megteheted, hogy megjátszd az összes variációt ami a lottóban létezik, ily módon nemcsak az ötösöket, hanem a négyeseket és a hármasokat is Te nyered. A dolog hátulütője, hogy lehet egy balfácán nyomorult, aki mindenféle pénz nélkül a minimális befektetéssel megnyeri a főnyereményt, így Neked akkor már csak a fele jut. 
Tehát, mielőtt belevágnál, hogy összes értékedet, a Pitti pénzreváltott pálinkáját, a fellelhető összes bankkölcsönt, továbbá a betervezett bankrablásod várható nyereségét lottószelvényre költsd, matematikai elemzést kell végezni annak a kérdésnek a feloldása érdekében, hogy a fél nyeremény + egyéb járulékok a kiadásokat fedezik-e.
De lehet, hogy két balfácán is van a sorban aki nyerhet, mert marha nagy szerencséje van. Ekkor Neked már csak a harmada jutna.
Tehát, jól gondold meg mit cselexel. 
De ha nem lottózol akkor még a szerencse lehetőségét is elhessegeted magadtól.
Ha lottózol és nem nyersz, az érzékeny lelkedet mély sebekkel hasogatja és az élet hiábavalóságán kezdesz töprengeni, ami egyenes út az olyan öngyilkossági rohamhoz, melyet csak a pálinka gyógyit.
Pálinkát viszont Pitti senkinek sem ad.
Tudod mit. Csinálj amit akarsz !
Efraim


----------



## Greta (2004 Augusztus 29)

*Jó tudni Canadáról*

Fifike! :..: 

Ha már az én "pontosságom" világhíresen kiviláglott, akkor már régen rossz nekem! Ez elkötelez a következetesség mellett. De mutaj nekem tökéletesnek lenni? Mert nem ígérhetem, hogy azt túl sűrűn be tudom tartani. Én csak igyekszem, tudod... :wink: 
Amúgy nem tévesztettelek össze Melittával. Olvassad csak el még egyszer az utolsó szólásomat. :!: Én tudom , hogy őt fedi a lavros, húsdarálós, irgalmatlan irgalmas...és róla beszéltem.

Lehet, hogy a füstjelek meg csak az indiánokra hatnak?! Mi meg hiába füstölgünk Melitta felé egy téli avagy nyári jutalom üdülésért. :lol: 

A párttagsági felhomályosítás jól jött. Nem szoktam ugyan párttagsággal elkötelezni magam. Ha valamibe belelépek, az rendszerint akaratom ellenére kutyagumi, ami vagy szerencsét hoz, vagy -többnyire- nem, ezért legfeljebb tovább tart a cipőtisztítás. :lol: 
De, ha meghívásnak tekinthetem a dolgot, szívesen csatlakozom a tárulásotokhoz. Megtiszteltetésnek tekintetem az egyhangú befogadtatásom reményét.  

Miféle belépési nyilatkozatot is kell kitölteni és hol? Ezzel eddig nem foglalkoztam. Ha senki nem jelent be óvást a belépésem ellen, sőt biztosítékot kapok a szíves fogadtatásról, meg hogy senki nem utál ki, akkor gondolkodom egy pozicionális fedőnéven. :roll:

És tessék mondani, valami beavatási ceremónia is van? :roll:


----------



## Efike (2004 Augusztus 29)

> És tessék mondani, valami beavatási ceremónia is van?


Igen.
Pálinkát kell vinni a raktárba.
Sokat !!!
Efraim


----------



## pitti (2004 Augusztus 29)

*Re: Jó tudni Canadáról*



Greta írta:


> Miféle belépési nyilatkozatot is kell kitölteni és hol? Ezzel eddig nem foglalkoztam. Ha senki nem jelent be óvást a belépésem ellen, sőt biztosítékot kapok a szíves fogadtatásról, meg hogy senki nem utál ki, akkor gondolkodom egy pozicionális fedőnéven. :roll:
> 
> És tessék mondani, valami beavatási ceremónia is van? :roll:


Egy lada Zwack nevu szilva palinka juttatasa eseten eltekintunk a formasagoktol.
A beavatasi ceremoniat a Csocsi intezi.


----------



## Greta (2004 Augusztus 30)

*Jó tudni Canadáról*

:evil: 
Azt a pálinkára koncentrált, pálinka gőzös kutyafáját neki! Hová keveredtem én, hogy mindenek alfája és omegája a pálinka? :roll: 

Te meg gyere a szöveggel Csöcsike, ne kímélj! :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Augusztus 30)

Hogy maradjunk Canadanal C.C.
a legjobb canadai wisky. :lol: 
Mamorba dont.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 30)

:shock:


----------



## Greta (2004 Augusztus 30)

*Jó tudni Canadáról*

:lol: Ezt valamelyik dottore rendelte így?

Na, mielőtt valamiféle könnyelmű fogadalmat teszek, beszéljünk komolyan:

Én mostanában ritkán utazom külföldre, pálinkás üvegek társaságában pedig még soha nem próbáltam. Tapasztalatlanként a következőre szeretnék választ tudni. De most nagyon komolyan. (Melitta ne engedjétek, hogy félrevessen a Pitti és Csöcsike. :evil: )

Mennyi Zwack féle szilva pálinkával engednek be Kanadába:
1. kanadai állapolgárt,
2. idegen állampolgárságú turistát?

Másik kérdésem. Ha belépek a .....BÉNYUSZI-ba, akkor, hogy kell megjelentetni azt a bizonyos állandó címzetességet ? :roll: 
Tessék szíves felvilágosítani. :?:


----------



## Efike (2004 Augusztus 30)

APROPOS!!!!!
Most jut eszembe, hogy én is a Bényuszevi Párt tagja voltam és cimzetes miniszter, amig Efraim néven jegyeztem magam.
Párttagságomat és miniszteri megbízatásomat semmilyen párthatározat vagy kormányrendelet avagy parlamenti határozat nem vonta vissza, továbbá magam sem mondtam le róla és nem adtam át megbízatásomat senkinek, különösképpen Gyurcsánynak nem.
Kérem azonnal összehívni az Államtanácsot !
Amennyiben 8 azaz nyolc napon belül nem születik határozat párttagságom és miniszteri megbízatásom helyreállítására, úgy azt bírósági úton állíttatom helyre.
Elmaradt juttatásomat az eltelt időre természetben (pálinkában ) kérem folyósítani.
Tisztelettel
kmft


----------



## FiFike (2004 Augusztus 30)

A globális felmelegedésnek előnyei is vannak 

Hajózási útvonalak nyílhatnak meg 

Hogy a sokat emlegetett globális felmelegedésnek lehet haszna is - ritkán kerül szóba. Tudós intézetek igyekeznek kiszámítani: mi lesz, ha olvadni kezd a jég, mennyivel emelkedhet a tengerek-óceánok vízszintje, mi történik a mélyebben fekvő területekkel, milyen változásokat hozhat az állat- és növényvilágban a felmelegedés. Úgy látszik, a sok negatív jelenség mellett akadhat kedvező fejlemény is. Az észak-nyugati átjáró fogalmát, ha más honnan nem, hát Kenneth Lui Roberts ugyanilyen című regényéből ismerjük. Nem egyszerűen a felfedezők, a hajósok kíváncsisága volt az, ami ezeket az embereket évszázadokon át hajtotta arra, hogy megtalálják az Atlanti óceánból a Csendes óceánba vezető utat úgy, hogy ehhez ne kelljen Délről megkerülniük csaknem egész Dél-Amerikát. De még a Panama csatorna megépítése óta is csaknem 8 ezer kilométert takaríthat meg az a hajó, amely a hollandiai Rotterdamból a Japán Yokohamába, az észak-nyugati átjárón teszi meg az utat. Csakhogy ezt a Kanadán át vezető vízi utat előbb meg kellett találni. Az angol Sir John Franklin 1845-ben két hajóval vágott neki az ismeretlennek, valamennyi társával együtt ottveszett. A 132 tengerész közül máig is csak 36-uknak a holttestét találták meg, pedig 32 expedíció kutatta őket. A hajók befagytak a jégbe, az emberek egy része a romlott konzervek elfogyasztása következtében ételmérgezésben halt meg, mások még kannibalizmusra ráfanyalodtak. Amundsen a norvég sarkkutató volt az első, akinek 1903 és 1906 között sikerült átjutnia, mint azóta tudjuk a valóban létező átjárón, de a vastag jégbe az ő hajója is többször belefagyott, neki is három esztendőre volt szüksége az út megtételéhez. Ami tudományos eredménynek persze nagyszerű volt, de kereskedelmi hajózási lehetőségnek nulla. Ma már jóformán az halad át Kanada Sarkkörön túli vidékeit átszelő átjárón, alig néhány hét alatt, aki nem rest. És ez nem, vagy legalább is elsősorban nem a technikának, a korszerű jégtörők létének köszönhető, hanem annak, hogy gyors olvadásnak indultak a sarki jegek. 1950 óta az Északi Jeges- tenger borító jégréteg vastagsága csaknem a felére csökkent. Lehetséges, mondják a tudósok, hogy egy-két évtizeden belül teljesen elolvad. Ez a globális felmelegedés következménye. Aminek vannak jó és lehetnek nagyon rossz oldalai is. Jó az, hogy a Kanadát átszelő észak-nyugati és a szibériai partokat szegélyező észak-keleti átjárón megnyílhat a sok ezer kilométereket megtakarító hajózás, ami óriási anyagi előnyökkel kecsegtet. Szibéria mentén az úgynevezett északi hajózó úton ugyan az oroszok már évtizedek óta hajóznak Európa és Ázsia között, de csak költséges jégtörők, köztük atomjégtörők segítségével, és így is csak évente három hónapig. A sarki tengerek déli fertályán élő jegesmedvék viszont rosszul viselik a jéggel borított tengerfelület csökkenését. Lefogynak, lassabban szaporodnak, számuk ijesztően csökken. Az egész emberiséget érintő probléma viszont az, hogy a sarki jégpáncél elolvadása negatív következményekkel járhat a más földrajzi térségek számára. Elképzelhető például, hogy az olvadt jég blokkolja a Golf-áramot, aminek a következtében a brit szigeteken és Skandináviában vége szakad az enyhe teleknek. Az olvadás hatására megemelkedhet a világtengerek szintje. Ettől jelentős területek, egész szigetek, sőt szigetországok kerülhetnek víz alá.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Augusztus 31)

* Halihooo 

Latom itt aztan megy az elet, nezelodok en is hatha tudok valami hasznosat irni Canada nyugati reszerol. Banff-ben es Jasper-ben mar jartam na es Okanagan volgye azt egyszer mindenkinek latni kell... nagyon szep! Hajajjj van itt mirol irni ;-) (mindenkepp reszt akarok venni a jutalom utazasban - a harom Gracia)  

Gretikem ... parttag leszel lelkom? Remelem nem nosztalgiazol? En csak a hegyoldalrol kukucskalok mert a Pitti sosavazni akar a Lacival ;-) *


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 1)

bojtorjan írta:


> * Halihooo
> 
> 
> Gretikem ... parttag leszel lelkom? Remelem nem nosztalgiazol? En csak a hegyoldalrol kukucskalok mert a Pitti sosavazni akar a Lacival ;-) *


 Azokkal v.igyazni koll,. m.eg a palinkat is lopjak,. de kulonossen a Lac.i m.eg a Pitti :evil:


----------



## pitti (2004 Szeptember 1)

Efike írta:


> APROPOS!!!!!
> Most jut eszembe, hogy én is a Bényuszevi Párt tagja voltam és cimzetes miniszter, amig Efraim néven jegyeztem magam.
> Párttagságomat és miniszteri megbízatásomat semmilyen párthatározat vagy kormányrendelet avagy parlamenti határozat nem vonta vissza, továbbá magam sem mondtam le róla és nem adtam át megbízatásomat senkinek, különösképpen Gyurcsánynak nem.
> Kérem azonnal összehívni az Államtanácsot !
> ...


Efi,
Mint megbukott ex miniszter nagyon jol tudod hogy a benyuszevi part alapszabalya eloirja hogy csak megvesztegetes utan lehet barki is valamifele funkcionarus. Ehhez kotelezo hazudni es hamis eskut tenni, valamint a part aktiv tagjait megvesztegetni.
Nekem semmi problemam hogy visszakapd a tarcat (a Csocsi talalta valahol) csak tedd le az arut a raktarba. 
A tobbi mar a mi kotelezettsegunk a Lacival mert a munka leirasunkben benne van a kotelesseg szerinti sikkasztas. A szabaly az szabaly.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 1)

Canadaba 2 l italt lehet hozni a tobbit elkobozzak es lehet hogy megisszak stikaba. :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 1)

> Canadaba 2 l italt lehet hozni a tobbit elkobozzak es lehet hogy megisszak stikaba


Pitti meg Csöcsi ?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 1)

Aha


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 1)

Igaza van a Pittinek,ami a megvesztegetésre szánt pálinka raktárban történő leadásának szabályait illeti.Majd mi ketten -nyilván -tartásba fgojuk venni  ,de fél szemem azért rajta tartom a Pittin :roll: .


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 1)

Mindig elfeledkeztek valamiről !
Mielőtt bármiféle úton - de leginkább megvesztegetéssel - szerzett pálinkát bevételeznétek a raktárba, el kell küldenetek ide Izraelbe, hogy megkóseroljam. Nem venném a lelkemre, hogy valami tréfli pálinkát fogyasszatok, talán még be is rúgnátok tőle.
Ha a pálinka megérkezett, majd ÉN DÖNTÖM EL, hogy iható -e ( benyuszevi-kompantibilis ) avagy sem. Ha a pálinka nem kóser, természetesen megsemmisítésre kerül, elégetés formájában, melyre kitűnő égető szerkezet a szervezetem.


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 1)

A világért sem akarnánk Efikém,hogy ilyen meglehetősen súlyos teher és felelősség nyomassza a szügyödet. A szesz Bényuszevi-kompatibilitását mi is eltudjuk dönteni,felesleges plussz kilóméterekkel terhelni a büdzsét.Csak a Pittin ne felejtsem rajta tartani a fél szemem :roll: .


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 1)

Laci írta


> A világért sem akarnánk Efikém,hogy ilyen meglehetősen súlyos teher és felelősség nyomassza a szügyödet


Ez nem teher ! Mint régi és megbízható tagja a Pártnak - én ugyan soha nem adtam vissza a titkos pálinkanyomatos tagkönyvemet - erkölcsi felelősségel tartozom azért, hogy a Bényuszevi Párt raktárkomplexumát - ahol Te a nagyon felelősségteljes megbízatásodat teljesíted - ne szennyezze tréfli áru. Attól, hogy a pálinka tréfli, még lehet Bényuszevi-kompantibilis. A kóserságot azonban csak én tudom garantálni. Ahogy kitekintek a dolgozószobám ablakán legalább 16 zsinagóga tetejét látom, tehát egyáltalán nem teher gondoskodni a kashrutról. Itt hivatásos szakemberek vannak, akik hosszú éveken át tanulják klf. jesivákban az én adómból többek között a kashrut szabályait. Ez komoly dolog ! A múlt héten a feleségem sztrapacskát csinált, kaporral, juhtúróval és szalonnával. Azonnal felfaltam az egészet, nehogy valaki megfertőzze magát a tréfli étellel. Nem is betegedett meg senki. Csak én nyögtem a bélső feszültségek miatt egy kicsit, de erős szervezetem van. Ha a sztrapacskával megbirkózott, ami igazán tréfli a tréflediken, akkor egy kis tréfli pálinka nem rengeti meg az egészségemet. És mint mondottam volt, elhivatottan, a párttagság érdekében vállalom ezt a kockázatot.

Efraim


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 1)

Én készséggel belátom,hogy Nálad nincs avatottabb tekintély a nedű kóserságának hiteles elbírálását illetően,de mint valóban felelősségteljes raktárnok helyettes ,alraktáros segéd ,alsegédje -vagy mi a túró?-megtisztelő titulusomat és beosztásomat én sem a két szép szememért kaptam-pláne,hogy az egyiket mindig a Pittin kell tartanom :roll: -elhiheted.Nos annyi kompromisszumot eltudnék képzelni,hogy egy csekély mennyiséget -kizárólag kóserolás céljából-kiutálnánk Neked.Ez valóban csak a kóstolást szolgálná a bugyborékolást,böfizést már nem! Mert nem volna tőlünk illdomos Téged a túlzásba vitt kóseroltatással olyan kellemetlen helyzetbe hozni,hogy azt mondják Rólad mint újsütetű bíborosunkról,hogy : új szeleket hordoz magában. Ezzel nem csak a Benned esetlegesen felhalmozódó túlzott feszültség kialakulásának vetnénk gátat,hanem a készlet mennyiségi devalválódásának is.


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 1)

Lacikám,
kérlek ügyelj a hejesírásra



> Rólad mint újsütetű bíborosunkról,hogy : új szeleket hordoz magában.


Hejesen bíborosorrunkról
Egyébként kész vagyok az általad javasolt változatra, habár úgy érzem, hogy megtisztelő titulusod és beosztásod eme gyakorlata a bizalmatlanság felhőjét lengeti felém. Csak nem gondolod, hogy a kóser pálinkát én meginnám ! Én csak a tréflit pusztítanám el, egészségetek védelmében. No rendben. Utalj ki 1 litert és ha tréflinek találom, akkor küldd az egész készletet, hogy biztonsággal megsemmisíthessem.
Efraim


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 1)

Ok  ! Megkokettálom a Pittivel,csak tudnám merre tekereg!
Lehet,hogy szem elől tévesztettem :roll: ?


----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 1)

*Jó tudni Canadáról*

 Szia bojtikám! Jó a három gráciás menet! Nyomuljunk érte a munkával. Már készülök folytatni az eddigieket.


----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 1)

*Jó tudni Canadáról*

Értesítem a tisztelt illetékes Elvtársakat, Pittit és Lacit, hogy a Bibliai profécia topicban pálinka ügyben felajánlást tettem. 

Rajtam kívülálló okok miatt Zwack szilva pálinkából a "ládányi" mennyiség kizárva. (Nem engednének be oda ennyit. Itt nekem nincs ennyire manym.) 2 litert állok, de nem a pálinka megy oda, hanem találkozósok jönnek ide, akik átveszik tőlem és jelképesen Mindenki egészségére hasznosíthatják majd. 

Na ezt a gubancot oldjátok meg?! :lol:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 2)

Biztos megoldjak valahogy :lol:


----------



## pitti (2004 Szeptember 2)

Efike írta:


> el kell küldenetek ide Izraelbe, hogy megkóseroljam. Nem venném a lelkemre, hogy valami tréfli pálinkát fogyasszatok, talán még be is rúgnátok tőle.


Efi,
Te csak ne aggoggy a palinka minositeset illetoleg. A Te dolgod az hogy az erre kijelolt funkcionariusokat megvesztegesd! Majd mi eldontjuk, hogy a vesztegetes minosege megfelel-e a BENYUSZEVI part alapszabalyaban bebetonozott kovetelmenyeknek.
Laciii!!!! Ne dulj be az ilyen kosherutanzatu ketes egyenek zsarolasanak.! :idea:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Szeptember 2)

Majd en kezembe veszem az aldott nedu koserolasat , a szolo es Csocsike metszeset .... :twisted:


----------



## pitti (2004 Szeptember 2)

FiFike írta:


> es Csocsike metszeset .... :twisted:


Akarod kolcson a metszo ollomat? 8)


----------



## FiFike (2004 Szeptember 2)

Ha rozsdas ..akkor igeeeen ! :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 2)

\m/ \m/ :lol: \m/ :lol: \m/ :..:


----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 2)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

*Manitoba*

Manitoba Kanada három "préritartománya" -Manitoba, Sashkatchewan, Alberta- közül a legkeletibb. Nevét a Manitoba-tó északi és déli medencéjét összekötő keskeny csatornáról kapta. Itt ugyanis a hullámok olyan erősen verődnek a partnak, mintha az indián "nagy szellem" Manitou dobjai szólnának. Síkság, préri, alacsony hegyek, szubarktikus tundra és tengerpart, sok-sok tó. Ezek jellemzik a térséget. Lakossága pedig a tartomány déli részén koncentrálódik. 

*Földrajza.*
A Kanada közepén fekvő tartomány 649 947 km2, lakosainak száma 1 150 800 (2002-ben). Északi és keleti, sziklás, tavakkal teli, erdős térségének nagy része a Föld legősibb területén, a Kanadáról szóló általános részben már említett Kanada-pajzson fekszik. Sűrű erdőségei fölött tundra, délen fátlan préri található.
Nyugaton Saskatchewan, keleten Ontarió tartomány, északon Nunavut, délen az USA határolja. Északkeleten tengerpartja is van: a Hudson-öböl 917 km vonulataamely túl van már az erdőhatáron- Manitobához tartozik. Déli részén a tavak és vízfolyások bonyolult hálózatot képeznek. A tartomány 15 %-a vízfelület. (Ez Kanadában az egyik legmagasabb arány.) Legnagyobb tava a Winnipeg-tó. Legnevesebb folyói a Churchill és a Red. Nyugati alacsony hegyei: a Pocupine-, Ducj-, és a Riding-hegység. Délnyugaton termékeny síkság van, mely átnyúlik Saskatchewanba.
Két nemzeti parkja van: A Riding Mountain National Park és a Wapusk National Park.

*Történelme.*
Őslakósai, az indiánok északnyugat felöl, Ázsiából vándoroltak be a mai tartomány területére, Kr. e.
10 000 táján. Az első európai ember 1612 körül Thomas Button kapitány volt, aki a Hudson-öböl felderítésekor a Nelson folyó torkolatánál telelt. Ez időben négy indián törzs élt ott.
1670-ben II. Károly angol király átengedte a tartomány kormányzását a nagy szőrmekereskedő (Hudson's Bay Co) társaságnak. A Nelson és a Hayes folyók mentén megépültek az első erődök, illetve kereskedelmi állomások. Így e területen is, mint máshol, megindult a kereskedés az őslakók és a szőrmekereskedők között.
1690-ben újabb források keresése céljából Henry Kelsey vezetésével expedíció indult Manitoba középső és a déli részeire.
1700-as években francia szerencsevadászok jelentek meg a térségben Perre Gaultier de la Vérendrye vezetésével. Szárazföldi utat kerestek Montreal és a Csendes-óceán között. A területen ők is alapítottak kereskedő állomásokat, így versenytársai lettek a kereskedőknek. 1738-ban Vérendrye a mai Winnipeg helyén alapított egy kereskedelmi telephelyet.
1812-ben egy skót nemes, Lord Selkirk megalapította az első állandó települést, ez volt Red River Colony. A bölényvadász meszticek 1816-ban megtámadták ezt a települést, de amikor a két nagy szőrmekereskedő társaság egyesült (Hudson's Bay és North West Co), akkor békesség teremtődött.
1867-ben megalakult a Kanadai Domínium, így a kereskedő társaságok földje visszaszállt Kanadára. 
A meszticek nem akarták beengedni a területre a kormányzati tiszviselőket, így Louis Riel vezetésével lázadás tört ki. Végül 1870. július 15-én Manitoba Kanada önálló tartománya lett. Riel az eltelt idők során lázadó gazemberből a tartomány hősévé vált. 
Manitoba rohamos fejlődésének kezdete is a vasút megérkezéséhez kötődik, amely 1878-ban elérte Winnipeget. Ezután különböző nemzetiségű bevándorlók: oroszok, ukránok, izlandiak növelték a lakosság számát, gazdagították a tartományt saját kultúrájukkal. Az első nagy bevándorlási hullám Kelet-Kanadából érkezett, ezek angolul beszélő telepesek voltak. 1874-ben orosz mennoniták, majd megint izlandi és franciául beszélő családok érkeztek Quebecből, a 80-as években Angliából telepesek jöttek. 
Manitoba fekvése révén főleg kereskedelmi és szállítmányozási központ. Winnipegen keresztül szállították a prérik gabona termését. 1913-1920 között gazdasági válság zajlott le. Azóta azonban a természeti erőforrások folyamatos kiaknázása biztosítja a társadalmi és gazdasági fejlődést.

*Gazdasága.*
Manitoba eredeti gazdaságát az ásványok, a vízi erő, és a mezőgazdaság, a halászat és a szőrmekereskedés képezte. Ma Nyugat-Kanadában ennek a térségnek van a legstabilabb gazdasága. Több mint 100 országba exportál árukat (élelmiszer, ital, közlekedési és elektromos eszközök, mezőgazdasági eszközök, kemikáliák), és szolgáltatásokat. E tartomány adja a világ nikkeltermelésének 10 %-t. Jelentős a len-, napraforgó-, zöldborsótermelése, az állattenyésztés és a kertészet, valamint a tudomány és technika terén az elektronika és a távközlés térnyerése.

*Winnipeg*
Manitoba fővárosa a Red és az Assiniboine folyók találkozásánál fekszik, lakosainak száma 618e körül van. Keresztezi a várost a Trans-Canada-Highway, és innen indulnak ki a tartományba vezető más főbb utak. Nemzetközi reptere a városközponttól északnyugatra, kb 8 km-re van. A Red folyó partján található a város francia negyede, St Boniface. Manitoba lakosságának több, mint 50 %-a e városban , és közvetlen környékén él. 
Időjárása nagyon szélsőséges. A nyár meleg, mint pl. Magyarországon, télen meg nagyon hideg van (januári középhőmérséklet mínusz 18 C fok.)
*Várostörténet.*
Régészeti ásatások szerint már 6000 évvel ezelőtt is fontos hely volt, mivel már korábban is folyók találkozási pontjaként összekötő szerepe volt. Egykor prém és bölényvadászok éltek erre. A felfedezések után szőrmekereskedők és földművelő telepesek vonzódtak ide. 
A francia kanadai felfedező Pierre Gaultier de la Vérendrye a két folyó összetalálkozásánál alapította a Fort Rouge szőrmekereskedelmi állomást, ezt követte a Fort Gibraltár, a Fort Garry.
1821-ben Lord Selkirk skót bevándorlókat telepített le, akiknek rövidesen prémvadászoktól és utazóktól kellett féltenie a megélhetést. A kis település fennmaradt azonban, és a bölény- és prémvadászatot hamarosan mezőgazdaság váltotta fel. 
1860-as években rengeteg bevándorló érkezett a vidékre. Ennek ellenére, amikor a kanadai kormány megalakította Manitoba tartományt a kis településnek még csak 215 lakója volt. 1873-ra, amikor a Fort Garry közelében gyorsan fejlődő falut várossá nyilvánították, megtízszereződött a lakosság száma ott. Ekkor kapta nevét is a hely, amely két krí indián szóból alakult:"win nippe" annyit tesz, mint iszapos víz. 
Winnipeg kezdettől fogva Nyugat-Kanada első számú raktározási és elosztási központja volt. Eleinte ökör vontatta társzekerekkel vittek árút a környékre. 1850-ben rendszeresen így szállítottak gabonát az USA beli Minnesotába, St.Paulba. Majd lapátkerekes hajók jártak a Red folyón. 1878-tól a vasút gyorsította fel a fejlődést. 
1901 és 1914 között robbanásszerű változást hozott a bevándorlók sokasága. Ma is meglátszik a városon a sokféle nemzetiség (ukrán, francia, lengyel, német, skandináv, amerikai, stb.) kulturális hagyománya. Azóta is minden évben különböző nemzetiségi fesztivált rendeznek (Folklorama, Winnipeg Folk Festival, Oktoberfest).
1914-ben a Panama-csatorna megnyitásakor nagy gazdasági csapás érte a várost, mert azon keresztül olcsóbban lehetett árút szállítani Brit-Columbiába és Albertába. De a város ezt is túlélte és a régió ipari és kulturális központtá vált.
A város világhíres szülötte például William Stephanson, a második világháború angol kémelhárításának egyik vezetője, aki több merész akciót szervezett, és akit a képtávíró felfedezőjének tartanak.
*A város látnivalói.*
Utcarendszere több olyan hálózatból áll, amelyek fő iránya eltérő, ezért a főútvonalak szerint célszerű tájékozódni. A városi közlekedést autóbuszok bonyolítják. 
A belvárosban a The Forks, a két folyó összefolyásának látványossága. A Dalnavert Museum Viktoria-korabeli stílusban épült, első házak egyike volt, amelyben meleg vizes fűtés, villany, vízvezeték volt. A Legislative Biulding a törvényhozó testület épülete. A Winnipeg Art Gallery 9 galériában mutat be művészeti gyűjteményeket. A University of Winnipeg művészeti és természettudományi kart működtet. Az Exchange District a tőzsdenegyed, a Winnipeg Commodity Exchange árutőzsde. A Manitoba Museum of Man and Nature része a centenáriumi központnak, kiállításai: Földtörténeti-, és Sarki szubarktikus kiállítás, Északi erdőségek kiállítása, Prémkiállítás, Városi kiállítás. Az Ukranian Cultural and Educational Centre ukrán művelődési és oktatási központ. 

A belvárostól és az Assiniboine folyótól északra emlékházak, parkok vannak. Utóbbiak közül jelentős a Kildonan Park, amely 40 hektáros, hatalmas, a tartomány legöregebb és legnagyobb fáiról nevezetes, sziklakertjei, virágoskertjei csodálatosak. Itt áll a város szabadtéri színpada a Rainbow Stage, és az 5,5 m magas Scots Monument (Skót emlékmű), amely Thomas Daugles (Lord Selkirk) emlékére. 
A Western Canada Aviation Museum Nyugat-Kanada repülési múzeuma. A Living Praire Museum Élő péri múzeum. A Historical Musem of St. James-Assinibola Történeti Múzeum. A Grant's Old Mill fából készült malom. 

Az Assiniboine folyótól délre van Winnipeg legrégebbi, legnagyobb, 153 hektáros Parkja. Séta- és kerékpárutak, kisvasút, angol- és franciakert, állatkert, virágkiállítások sora hívja a pihenni vágyokat.
Az Assinboine Forest 280 hektáros, tölgy- és rezgőnyár erdőséggel, gazdag állatvilággal. A Fort Whyte Centre erdős, mocsaras, tavas terület, melynek többek között gazdag a vízimadár- és állatvilága. A Saint Norbert Provincial Haritage Park tartományi örökség, melyet régen meszticek laktak. A Red partján fekszik a University of Manitoba, 1877-ben alapították, Nyugat-Kanada legrégebbi egyeteme. 

A Red folyó keleti oldalán a St Boniface Cathedral, amely szintén a legrégebbi székesegyházként Ny-Kanadában. Néhány nevezetes emlékház mellet itt van a Royal Canadian Mint, a világ egyik legmodernebb pénzverdéje. Itt készül Kanada összes pénzérméje. 

*A Red folyótól és a Winnipeg-tótól keletre*.
Emerson Kanada-USA határon fekvő kisváros, Waldo Emerson amerikai költőről kapta nevét. A lovasrendőrség emlékműve,és anlikán temploma neves. 
Gardenton ukrán bevándorlók egykori telepe. Az Ukrainian Musem and Village (ukrán múzeum és falu), és a St. Michael Ukrainian Othodox Church (Szt. Mihály ukrán orthodox templom) említésre méltó.
Steinbach 8500 lakosú város, tőle 3 km-re falumúzeum van. Itt található a Mennonite Heritage Village (Mennonita történelmi örökség falu), mely az 1800-as években eredeti állapotú falút mutatja be. Minden augusztusban Pioneer Days néven fesztivált tartanak itt. Innen halad a 12 út, amely eléri a Trans Canadian Haighwayt, közben keresztezi a Sandilands Provincial Forestet (Tartományi erdőt).
Hadashville ennek az erőségnek a központja. 
A Whiteshell Provincial Park négy közetből áll: Falcon Lake, West Hawk Lake, Rennie és a Seven Sisters Lake. Az első kettőhöz azonos néven települések is tartoznak. A Vadon erdőségekből és üdülőterületekből ál a vidéken több mint 200 tó és 12 folyó van, köztük a Winnipeg folyó számos vízeséssel, zuhataggal. A West H.-tó (Ontarió határán) az egyik legmélyebb állóvíz Manitobában. A Rennietől kissé keletre van az Alfred Hole Goose Sanctuary, mely vadlúdrezervátum, négyfajta lúddal, köztük a már kihaltnak hitt óriási kanadai lúd fészkelőhelye.
Pinawa, melynek neve az indián pinnawak (csendes vizek) szóból származik, a Witheshell tartományi park északi, vízi bejárata. Az első vízi erőmű megépülésekor épült, később lakói elhagyták. Helyén ma Tartományi Örökség Park áll. Új Pinawa 1963-ban létesült, ahol ma az Atomic Energy of Canada Limited (Kanadi Atomenergia Kft) működik. Innen halad a 11-es út, mely a Winnipeg-tó mellett halad el. Útközben található az Atikaki Provincial Wilderness Park (Tartományi Vadaspark), és a Nopiming Provincial Park.
Beausejour városkában Üveggyár történelmi emlékhely, valamint a Broken Beau Historical Society Pioneer Village Musem (múzeumfalu) áll. Nyugatabbra ismét park, a Birds Hill Tartományi Park van, ahol tölgy- és nyárfaerdőmellett vadvirágos, köztük ritka orchideákat éltető helyekre lehet bukkanni.
Cooks Crekben lengyel és ukrán falumúzeum, a Szeplőtelen fogantatás nevű templom, és a Lourdes-i Miasszonyunk grottája (lourdes-i barlang mása) van. A templom hagymakupolás (ukrán katolikus), benne a Segítő Miasszonyunk ikonja látható.
Dugald Winnipeg mellett egy falucska, Ruházati Múzeum és az 1886-ból származó Pionírotthon van a közelében. 

*Winnipegtől délnyugatra*
Winnipegtől délre, a Red folyó nyugati mentén húzódik a bejárandó vidék.
Morris 1883-ban kapott városi rangot, és Manitoba ilyen nevű, 1870-es években volt alkormányzójáról nevezték el, helytörténeti múzeuma van. 
Morden fejlődő ipari és üzleti negyeddel 5700 lakosú város. A közelében vezet az egykori lovasrendőrség útvonala, közelében van a Minnewasta-tó, mely népszerű üdülőhely. A városkától elhaladva kis falu, Crystal City van, ahol Nyugat-Kanada legrégebbi nyomdája működött, mely ma múzeum.
Boissevain kisváros, ahol 20 falfestmény jeleníti meg a terület történetét és kultúráját. Látványossága a Szt.Máté anglikán egyházi templom, a St. United Church (Szt. Pál templom), a Beckoning Hills Musem (hívogató dombok múzeuma), Moncur Gallery (Manitoba régészeti leleteinek gyűjteményét őrzi). Közeli terület a Turtle Mountain (Teknős-hegy) Tartományi Park, amely valóban nagy teknősbékák, sokféle vízimadár élőhelye, vándormadarak pihenúhelye.
Az erre vezető 10-es út egészen USA határáig (É-Dakota) vezet, ahol a határ két oldalán fekszik a Kanadában 586, USA-ban 360 hektáros International Peace Garden (nemzetközi békekert), amely a két ország barátságára emlékeztet.
A határtól útban vissza Winnipeg felé, Stockton és Glenboro városkák között, az Assiniboine folyón van Stockton Frry, az utolsó kábeles átkelőkomp Dél-Monitobába.

*Winnipegtől át Saskatchewanba*
A Trans Canada Highway (1-es út) összeköti a két tartomány fővárosát. Winnipegtől nyugat felé kell haladni.
Útközben találkozni Portage la Prairie városával, mely Manitoba legtermékenyebb mezőgazdasági területén fekszik. Benne a Crescent-tó által patkó alakban átölelt Island Park, mely pihenőhely és arbarétuma van. Impozans a City Hall (városháza) épülete. Itt Fort la Reine Musem and Pioneer Village erődmúzeum, és pionírfalu.
Carberry II. világháborús emlékművét, és Ernest Thomson Seton természettudós, író és költő emlékhelyét gondozza. 
Az úton tovább ismét park, a Spruce Woods Tartományi Park következik, mely gazdag látnivalót kínál: lombhullató erdők, vándorló homokdűnék, fenyőkkel borított homokdombok, veszedelmes folyós homok és füves prérik tarkítják. Állatkülönlegessége az amerikai ormányos kígyó (Manitoba egyetlen gyíkfajtája), az északi prériken honos orvosi szkink, a vapiti, a fehéfarkú őz és a prérifarkas. E területen a Spirít Sands (Kísértethomok) egy ősi folyódelta maradványa. A homokfelszín alatt gyűlő víz néhol forrásokban tör fel. Az 5 km2-es, futóhomokos terület homokdűnéi helyenként 30 m magasak. E területen van a Devil's Puch Bowl (Az ördög puncsostála), mely tál alakú mélyedés, földalatti vizek áramlása hozta létre. Turista terület veszi körül gyönyörű kis tavacskáját.
Innen nyugatabbra van Shilo település, melynek nevezetessége a Royal Regiment of Canadian Artillery Musem, a kanadai tüzérség királyi ezredének múzeuma. 
Brandon 39 200 lakosú város az Assiniboine folyó mentén., melyet keresztez az 1-es út. Manitoba második legnagyobb városa, mezőgazdasági és ipari központ, Egyeteme 1899-től működik. Neves a Mezőgazdasági és élelmiszeripari kutatóközpontja, az Art Gallery of South-western Manitoba művészeti galériája, a Commonwealth Air Training Museum (Nemzetközösségek Pilótaképzésének Múzeuma).
Virden olajban gazdag vidék kisvárosa, valaha kereskedelmi állomás volt. Az 1800-as évekből fennmaradt szép régi épületei, Pionírmúzeuma van.
Elkhorn már közel van Alberta határához, gépkocsi Múzeuma neves.

*A nagy tavak környéke és Manitoba északi területe*
Winnipegtől északra a 9-es úton kell haladni e területre.
Lockport a Red folyó mellett fekvő, kedvelt kirándulóhely, része a Lockport Heritage Parknak. A folyót átívelő St. Andrews Loch and Dam (Szt. András-zsilip és gát) 1910-ben készült, mely a zsilip- és gátrendszerek közül az egyetlen É-Amerikában, mely még áll. Lockport és Selkirk között van Lower Fort Garry National Historic Site (Alsó Garry erőd N.T.E.), mely a legrégebbi, érintetlen szőrmekereskedő-állomás Észak-Amerikában.
Selkirk a Red folyó mentén fekvő, 9900 lakosú, 1882-ben alapított város. Nevét Thomas Douglas (Lord Selkirk) után kapta. Skót és ír bevándorlok telepe volt, egykor összefogta a Winnipeg-tó körül elszigetelt településeket felé irányuló kereskedelmet. Ma két nagy tó közötti terület gazdasági és társadalmi központja. Nevezetességei a Chuck the Channel Catfissh (Chuch, a harcsa), Selkirk 9 m magas jelképe. A Selkirk park téli-nyári pihenőhely madárrezervátummal. Itt van Manitoba hajózási múzeuma. A várostól rövidesen elérhető Kanada ötödik legnagyobb tava, a Winnipeg-tó, melynek partján észak felé elérhető a Grand Beach Tartományi Park. Parja finom fehér honokkal borított. Tovább északra található Winnipeg Beach településen egy ukrán tanyamúzeum. 
Gimli tóparti kisváros, izlandi bevándorlók telepe volt egykor. A város neve norvég mitológiából származik, azt jelenti "az istenek otthona". Egy viking szobra és Kanada legrégebbi temetője tanúskodik a hely skandináv eredetéről. Emléket állít mindennek a The New Iceland Heritage Musem.
Tovább haladva megtalálható Hecla/Grindstone Provincial Park, mely több szigetből áll. Eredeti telepesei egykor izlandiak volta. Hecla Village izland egy vulkánjának nevét viseli. Ösökség múzeuma, szépen helyreállított korabeli házai vannak, és itt a Grassy Narrows and Wildlife Viewing Tower (Mocsár és kilátótorony.)
Stonewall mészkőhátságra épület kisváros, így a mészkőbányászat volt a gazdasági alapja. A kilátótornyot és a Kinsmen-tavat magában foglaló Stonewall Quarray Park gyönyörű vadvilági környezet. Oak Hammoch Marsh and Interpretíve Centre, mocsár és látogató központjának neve. 
Grand Rapids szintén a Winnipeg-tó partján fekvő település, nevezetessége a Tramway Park, mely 1877-ben épített villamosvasút egy részét mutatja be. Ma haltenyésztő állomás működik itt.
Thomson 1957-ben keletkezett, 14 400 lakosú város, mellette fedezték fel a világ egyik legnagyobb nikkellelőhelyét. Benne áll a a Heritage North Museum, ahol bányászati kiállítás, ásványok, fosszíliák, kitömött állatok, helytörténeti emlékek, és a hajdani két nagy kereskedő társaság hajdani dokumentumai láthatók. Az Inco Limited (Manitoba Division) működteti a nikkelfeldolgozó üzemet, amelyet látogatni is lehet. Kedvelt kirándulóhely a Paint-tóval együtt a Paint Lake Tartományi Park. 
Churchill a Hudson-öböl partján fekvő kisváros, túl a fahatáron. Kanada legészakibb szubarktikus tengeri kikötője. Az őszi és téli hónapokban északi fény ragyog az egén. A város legnagyobb vonzereje a két óriás emlősállat, a jegesmedve és a fehér bálna. A környéken vadonélő jegesmedvékről a "jegesmedvék fővárosának" nevezik. Az állatok télen, az öböl jegén vadásznak. Szervezett kirándulások indulnak medve és bálnanézőbe. A város nevezetessége az Eskimo Museum, a Walesi herceg erődje, a Cape Merry National Historic Site nevű ágyúütege. Egy kőhalom emlékeztet Jens Munk kapitányra, aki az első európaiként hajózott be az öbölbe. Hajókikötője, Nemzeti Parkja van. A York Factory National Historic Site, Churchilltől 250 km-re délkeletre van a Hayes és a Nelson folyók torkolata között egy földnyelven. Egy szőrmekereskedelmi állomás raktára volt, mely ma a legrégebbi faszerkezetes épület, amely a permafroston máig megmaradt. A hely csak bérelt repülőgéppel közelíthető meg. 
Az iménti legészakibb résztől nyugatra Ponton település felé lehet haladni, ahonnan út indul a Grass folyó mentén fekvő Grass River Tartományi Park felé. A folyórendszerhez 150 tó tartozik. 
Flin Flon, melyet 1914-ben alapítottak, már Saskatchewan határán van, bányászváros. Tréfás nevét Flintabbatey Flonatin után, egy alapításkori ponyvaregény hősről kapta, akire a településen egy 7,5 m magas szobor utal. Bányászati, közlekedési és kulturális emlékeket őrző múzeuma van. A várostól délre található ismét egy park, a Clearwater Lake Tartományi Park. Az itt lévő Clearwater tó 11 m mély, és annyira tiszta a vize, hogy 
A területen említhető még The Pas, mely a Saskatchewan folyó mellett fekszik, és észak kapujának nevezik. Krí indiánok három nemzetközössége lakja. 
Swan River a Porcupine-hegység és a Duck-hegység közötti völgyben fekszik. Egykor itt szőrmekereskedők rivalizáltak egymással és kereskedelmi állomásokat építettek. A szőrmés állatok nagy részét ki is irtották 1800-ra. 
Dauphint a Riding Mountain National Park és Duck Mountain Tartományi Nemzeti Park érintésével lehet elérni. Egykor Erődjében működik a Fort Dauphin Museum. egykori erődjében működik. Minden év szeptemberében tartják itt a szőrmekereskedők találkozóját.
Neepawa krí indián település, mely nagyon szép, kellemes hely, a világ "liliomfővárosának" hívják, melynek tiszteletére minden évben ünnepet is tartanak.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 2)

Koszi!
Igazan nagyon halas vagyok hogy visszatertunk az eredeti temahoz es egyre tobb ismeretunk lesz canadarol, es egyre jobban erosodik a vagy vegig utazni canadan. :wink:


----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 2)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

:..: Hello Melitta!

Folyamatosan jövök a témával.


----------



## FiFike (2004 Szeptember 2)

Greta ! :656: :444:


----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 3)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

 Fifike, nem esik nehezemre Canadárol sokat írni. Egy ilyen anyaghoz esetenként több száz oldal tartozik, amit öröm akár csak újra-és újra elolvasni. Apránként és Word-ben készül elő a kivonat, amit felteszek. Nem nagyon jut idő a képkiegészítésre, pedig a rendelkezésemre álló képeket jó lenne közkinccsé tenni. Ez csak időigényes technikai mecerával és tehetséggel menne. 
A képekkel való kiegészítésben tehát továbbra is jól jönne a segítség.

Szemet és lelket gyönyörködtető Kanada földje, természeti világa. Minél többet foglalkozik vele az ember, annál jobban beteríti a gondolatokat, és az érzéseket.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 4)

*Re: Jó tudni Canadarol*



Greta írta:


> A képekkel való kiegészítésben tehát továbbra is jól jönne a segítség.



*Manitoba tartomany - Winnipeg *


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 4)

*Manitoba tartomany - Winnipeg *


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 4)

*Manitoba tartomany - Winnipeg *


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 4)

*Manitoba tartomany *


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 4)

*

Gretikem csak igy tovabb, en leszek a fenykepeszed, remelem mostmar tenyleg kierdemlem azt a jutalom utazast? ;-) 
Manitobaval kezdjuk...


Manitoba tartomany - utolso kepek*


----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 4)

*Jo tudni Canadarol*

Bojtikám, gyönyörűek, köszönöm: :23:


----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 8)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

*Yukon*

A "Yukon" elnevezés, a tartomány és a legnagyobb folyójának neve indián szóból származik, amelynek jelentése "tiszta víz". Csak szuperlatívuszokban lehet leírni ennek a vidéknek a szépségeit, csodálatos, csipkés hegyeit, határtalan vízi útjait, vadvilágának rendkívüli változatosságát. Itt van például Észak-Amerika szinte érintetlen vadrezervátumainak egyike. Ez a tájék ma is őrzi a határvidék sajátosságait, bár szépségét az aranyláz viharos időszaka örökre tönkretehette volna. 

*Földrajza.*
Yukon Kanada északnyugati részén fekszik, túlnyúlik az északi sarkkörön, egészen a Beaufort-tengerig. 483e km2-nyi területe nagyjából háromszög alakú, hegyekben bővelkedő vidék. Lakosainak száma csupán 30 800, s majdnem kétharmaduk a fővárosban él.
Délen Brit Columbia, keleten az Északnyugati területek, nyugaton Alaszka határolja. Keleti átfogója mentén a Britiish-, Richardson-, Mackenzie-, Hess-, Selwyn- és Logan-hegységek húzódnak észak-déli irányban. Déli határainál Brit Columbia Parti-hegységének előhegyei és a Cassiar-hegység csatlakozik Yukon Pelly-hegységéhez.
Délnyugaton az Alaszkával közös, meredek Saint Elias Mountains égbe nyúló csúcsával (6050 m-es) Kanada legmagasabb pontja. Nyugaton az Ogilvie-hegység az előbbieknél jóval alacsonyabb pontja. Csúcsai képezik Yukon egyik síksági területének, a központi Yukon-fennsíknak a peremét. A másik két kisebb síkság délkeleten a Liard folyó völgye, északon a Porcupine folyó medencéje és a Peel folyó fennsíkja. 

A Yukon folyó a terület fő folyórendszere. Az Észak-Amerikai kontinens leghosszabb folyóinak egyike a Brit Columbia-Yukon határon fekvő tavak egyikéből ered, 3184 km-t tesz meg a Yukon déli és nyugati részén, mielőtt átér Alaszkába. Végül a Bering-tengerbe ömlik. E vízrendszeren kívül még sok kisebb-nagyobb folyó és tó van a tartomány területén.
Yukonban két nemzeti park van: a Kluane National Park délnyugaton (ez a világörökség része), és északon az Ivvavik National Nemzeti Park. 

Yukon térsége a világ leghidegebb régiói közé tartozik. Hosszú, sötét telek vannak, hóviharokkal és járhatatlan hegyi utakkal, a nyár azonban napsugaras, szinte vibrál a melegtől. Ilyenkor a medvék, rénszarvasok, hiúzok, prérifarkasok, juhok és farkasok mindenütt a folyókba, patakokra, tavakra járnak hűsölni.

*Történelme*
A mai Yukon térsége volt valószínűleg az első terület Kanadában, amely benépesült. A kutatók többségének feltételezése szerint már 10 000-25 000 évvel ezelőtt éltek erre emberek. Eddig mintegy 2100 régészeti helyszíne ismeretes.
A 19. század eleje óta Yukon a Hudson'Bay Co szőrmekereskedelmi társaság terepe volt. 1847-ben alapították (a ma Alaszkában lévő) Fort Yukont, amely a társaság legnyugatibb állomása lett, s amelyet 1852-ben chilkat indiánok támadtak meg, és el is pusztították. Ezután a társaság visszavonult a Mackenzie- a Richarson-hegység keleti oldalába. A térségbe az angolokon kívül orosz kereskedők is nyomultak nyugat felé az Alaszka partjain alapított kikötőkből. 

Már a 19. század első felében suttogták néha, hogy itt-ott aranyat találtak, de csak a század végén tört ki az aranyláz, miután az első nagy aranylelet -George Washington Carmack fefedezése- felbukkant. 1896-ban a Yukon egyik mellékfolyójában (mai neve Klondike River) és egy beléömlő patakjában került elő arany. Nemsokára a világ minden tájáról özönlöttek a szerencsevadászok. A legkülönbözőbb utakon és közlekedési eszközökön érkeztek, de főképp a Yukon folyón hajóval, csónakkal. Ez az út veszélyes volt a vízi járművek számára, csónakok százai borultak fel például a Miles Canyon sebes sodrásában. A Whitehorse Rapids zuhatagos, örvényes, víz alatti sziklás szakasza sok emberéletet követelt. Noha több mint 100 millió dollár értékű aranyat találtak 1897-1904 között, nagyon kevesen voltak, akik valóban meggazdagodtak az aranyásáson. 
Az aranyláz révén jött létre a híres "aranylázváros" Dawson City, amely hirtelen indult fejlődésnek, de hamarosan hanyatlása is bekövetkezett. Ekkor lett jelentős település Whitehorse, amely ma Yukon fővárosa. 1993-ban Yukon indián nemzetei és Kanada Yukon területének kormányzata aláírt egy olyan megállapodást, amely a térségi földigények végső rendezésére határidőket jelölt ki. 

*Gazdasága*
Az aranyláz elmúltával az aranybányászat nem szűnt meg, Yukon gazdaságának az mai is fontos tényezője, de nem egyetlen iparága, hanem réz, ólom, ezüst, cink és ón bányászata is jelentős lett.
Az 1980-as években a recesszió a bányászatot visszavetette, de azóta visszaszerezte történelmi pozícióját.
A II. világháború idején épület meg az Alaska Highway. Akkoriban Alcan Military Highway néven Alaszka-Kanada katonai főközlekedési útja volt. Azóta már több út is épült, így Yukonnal autózva is lehet ismerkedni. Régebbi utakat kiszélesítettek, kiegyenesítették, de van ahol ma sincs aszfalt még.
Kiépült a busz és vonatközlekedés. Watson Lake és Whitehorse mellett nagyobb repülőtér van, de máshol is található le- és felszállópálya. Számos helyet nem is lehet csak repülővel megközelíteni.

*Watson Lake*
Yukon és Brit Columbia határán, az Alaska Highway (B.C-ben a 97-es, Yukonban az 1-es út) mellett fekvő kisváros, (1000 lakosú) közlekedési csomópont, Yukon déli részén kereskedelmi és hírközlő központ. Névadója Frank Watson angol prémvadász volt, aki 1898-ban telepedett le a három tó -First Lake, Second Wye Lake és a Hour Lake- mellett.
Watson Lake nevezetessége a Sing-post Forest, útjelző tábla erdő, amelynek első darabját egy hazavágyó katona állította fel, aki 1942-ben az Alaska Highway építésén dolgozott. Az évek folyamán a turisták körében szokássá vált, hogy elhelyeznek egy-egy táblát, feltüntetve a város nevét, ahonnan jöttek. Ma már a gyűjtemény több mint 30 000 ilyen útjelző táblát őriz.

E városból indul a 4-es út, amely északra, majd nyugatra vezet, a Pelly-heységen át Yukon délkeleti vad tájain halad át. Tichitua tepelülésnél kiágazik belöle a 10-es út, a Nahanni Range Road, amely keresztezi a Logan-hegységet.
Az 1-es út nyugat felé visz, mely eléri a Brit Columbiába átnyúló Teslin-tavat. 

*Teslin*
Mindössze 200 lakosú kis település, majdnem kivétel nélkül indián lakta terület, a tenger mentén élő tlingit törzs leszármazottai. Megélhetésüket vadászat, halászat és prémvadászat adja. A régi faluban római katolikus és anglikán misszió van, valamint a Royal Canadian Mounted Police (királyi kanadai lovasrendőrség) állomása is megtalálható.
Innen az 1-es út a Teslin-tó mellett vezet tovább, festői magas hegyek között. A vidéken sok a vad, és a fjordhoz hasonló tó kiváló horgászhely.

*Whitehorse*
A 12 200 lakosú város Yukon fővárosa 1953 óta: hírközlési, kereskedelmi és közlekedési csomópont. A Klondike-aranyláz idején keletkezett, a reménybeli aranyásók a településen áthaladva hajóztak a Yukon folyó forrásvidékére, Dawson Citybe. A település jövőjét a Yukont Vancouverrel összekötő vasút alapozta meg.
*A város látnivalói*.
A MacBride Museum teljes mélységében mutatja be Yukon történeti örökségét. Udvarán egy öreg gőzmozdony, teherszán és egy hatalmas, kb 1170 kg-os rézrög nyújt érdekességet. 
Az Old Log Church Museum(Fatörzs-templom), az első templom volt, ma múzeum, indián és inuit (eszkimó) emlékeket mutat be.
SS Klondike II, a Robert Campell híd mellet álló, az egyik valaha volt legnagyobb lapátkerekes gőzhajó, ma múzeumként látogatható a szárazföldön.
A Yukon Art Center művészeti központ.
A Yukon Transportation Museum Whitehorse repülőterén Közlekedési múzeum. 
A Whitehorse Fishway halút. Egy hallépcső, amely azért épült, hogy a Bering tengerből érkező lazacok elkerülhessék a zuhatagokat, amikor 3000 km-es vándorlásuk vége felé édesvízi ívóhelyükre tartanak. Vízalatti ablakon át megfigyelhetők a vándorló halak. 
A Yukon River Cruise: körút a Yukon folyón. A várostól délkeletre 3,2 km-re, a duzzasztógát és az erőmű között horgonyzó Schwatkával két óra alatt hajókirándulás tehető a Yukon folyón, a Miles-szurdokon át. A hajó a nevét az első európai embertől kapta, aki végig hajózta a Yukont.
Érdeksség a Robert Lowe Suspension Bridge, mely a Miles-szurdokon átívelő függőhíd.

*Carcross*
Whitehorse-tól 53 km-re délre, a 2-es úton (South Klondike Highway), a Bennett-tó mellett fekszik, 200 lakosú kis település. Eredetileg Caribu Crossing volt a neve. Innen indult George Carmack és csapata aranyásásra, amely után kezdetét vette (1898) az aranyláz. Három évvel később aranycövek jelezte a White-hágó és és a Yukon útvonal kiépülését. Itt van a Cariboo Hotel, mely az aranyláz idejéből maradt fenn, és még ma is működik.
A Museum of Yukon Natutal History and Frontierland (Természetrajzi Múzeum és Határvidék) a várostól 3,2 km-re északra van. A múzeum együttesnek érdekes része Frontierland (Határvidék), amely 2,5 hektáros területen Yukon térképét formázza meg. Itt kipróbálható az aranymosás.
A település északi oldala mellett, a Klondike Highway mentén van Carcross Desert, amelyet a világ legkisebb sivatagának tartanak (260 hektár). A visszahúzódó gleccserek hozták létre, amelyek homokos tófeneket hagytak hátra. A Bennett-tó felöl fújó szél állandóan mozgatja a homokot.
Whitehorse-ból nyugatra haladva az Alaska Highwayn, 158 km után elérni Haines Junctionba, amely a Klaune National Park központja. A park ismertetésére később kerül sor.

*Carmacks*
Ma 500 lakosú település, George Washington Carmackról nevezték el, aki az első nagyobb aranyleletet találta Klondike-ban. Ide csatlakozik be a Watson Lake-től jövő 2-es út (Robert Campbell Highway).
A településtől 22 km-re északra van Five Fingers Rapids (Ötujjú-zuhatagok), a Yukon folyó egyik veszélyes szakasza, ahol sok Dawson Citybe tartó aranyásó lelte halálát. 

*Mayo*
Stewart Crossingnál ágazik ki a 2 útból a 11-es út (Silver Trail), melynek végén, a Stewart és a Mayo folyók találkozásánál fekszik a 400 lakosú település. A város és a folyó is Alfred Mayoról kapta nevét, aki kereskedő és aranybányász volt. Az 1900-as években itt rakodták az aranyat és ezüstöt hajóra, amit a nem messze lévő Elsa településen bányásztak.
A városkától északra található a Mayo-tó, kiváló horgászhely. Itt magasodik az 1890 m magas Keno Mountain, ahonnan festői kilátás nyílik Keno-ra, az egykori bányászfalura.
A Klondike Highwayn tovább haladva, 179 km után érhető el Dawson City.

*Dowson City*
A város ott fekszik, ahol a Klondike folyó a Yukonba ömlik. Az aranyláz egykori gócpontja volt, ma 1300-an lakják. A hely történeti jelentőségéről sok minden megtudható többek között Rex Beach, Jack London, Robert W. Service írók írásaiból, akik maguk is részesei voltak az aranyláz eseményeinek és saját tapasztalataikat mesélték el. A kisváros számos korabeli emléket őriz. Itt van a Dawson City Museum, amely magában foglal egy kovácsműhelyt, vegyesboltot, italmérést, bányászkunyhót. 
A Robert Service Cabin R.S. kunyhója volt, itt lakott és írt. A várostól délkeletre van Midnight Dome, egy kilátó.
A Bonanza Creek Diskovery Claim, melynek területén találták az első aranyat.
A várostól a 9-es út vezet nyugat felé, át Alaszkába. A Top of The World Highway (télen lezárva), 108 km után éri el a határt. 

*Ivvavik National Park*
Yukon legészakibb sarkában terül el, jóval túl a sarkkörön. Valóságos sarkvidéki vadon, emberi beavatkozástól érintetlen. Érdekessége, hogy egyes vidékeit soha nem borította gleccser. Ez Kanadának csak nagyon kevés pontjáról mondható el. Csak bérelt repülőgéppel közelíthető meg. A park tavasszal a rénszarvasok egyik fajtájának ellési helye. Az állatok nehéz vándorlás után érkeznek ide délről, keletről. Az észak-amerikai vízimadarak fészkelő helye. Grizzlyk, fekete- és jegesmedvék élnek itt.




Bojtikám :..: 
Ha lesz egy kis időd, akadna itt munka.

Ugy is mint legfőbb királyi, udvari főfényképész, légyszi idebűvészkedni-művészkedni néhány szép és Yukonra jellemző fotót. A válogatást a Te teljes értékű tehetségedre bízom. 

Köszi


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 13)

*
Nagyon tetszik a leirasod Gretikem, nagyon sok hasznos dolgot tanulok belole amit kesobb ervenyesiteni is szeretnek ha egyszer meglatogatom ezeket a tartomanyokat, ez kituzott celom. Nagyon nagy segitseg ez nekem, igazi utikonyv! 
Koszi a faradozasaidat... :656: 

Jegyzeteltem serenyen, maris kezdem a legfobb kiralyi, udvari fofenykepeszeti teendoimet... :..: *


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 14)

*Yukon tartomany *


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 14)

*Yukon tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 14)

*Yukon tartomany - Yukon folyo*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 14)

*Yukon tartomany *


----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 14)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

:23: 

Bojtokám, nem találok szavakat a gyögyörűségtők. Nem is tudom, Canada vagy a Te válogatásod szépségének örüljek-e jobban :roll: :?: 
Csúcsszuper, köszi!


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 14)

*Halihooo 

Meg folytatom csak egy kicsi szunetet tartok mert gyujtom az anyagot.*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 14)

*Yukon tartomany *


----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 14)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

:ugras: 

De jók!  

Írtam a Watson Lake-nél lévő 30 000-nyi útjelző tábláról, de most legalább látom is! Ügyes vagy, hogy ezt is megtaláltad.

         .......


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 14)

*Yukon tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 14)

*Yukon tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 14)

*Yukon tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 14)

*Yukon tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 14)

*Yukon tartomany*


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 14)

Az a gozhajo annyira kikotott hogy szarazfoldon is kozlekedik? :roll: 
nagyon szep kepek!


----------



## FiFike (2004 Szeptember 14)

Gyonyoru kepek ! Koszonjuk Bojtika 

Itt pedig egy hires kanadai :lol: 

Celine Dion, a kanadai popzene egykor csak franciául éneklő csillaga, a 90-es években kiadott angol nyelvű lemezeivel már az egész világot meghódította: több mint 175 millió albumot vettek meg tőle a földkerekségen, ezzel ő minden idők "legjobban eladható" énekesnője. 
Ebből az alkalomból szerdán Las Vegasban a World Music Awards "Gyémánt-díjjal" tüntetik ki, amelyet Michael Douglas, a népszerű amerikai filmsztár ad majd át. Az énekesnőnek Las Vegas egyébként is szerencsét hozott, mert az A New Day... című show-jára, amely teltházzal megy a Caesars Palace hotel Coliseum termében az egymilliomodik nézőt várják szeptember végén.

A 36 éves, 14 gyermekes családból származó québeci énekesnőt hároméves szerződés köti a Las Vegas-i mulatóhoz, s ez alatt 600 koncerten kell elvarázsolnia a közönséget. Sokan attól tartottak, hogy ez a busásan megfizetett "röghöz kötöttség" akadályozza majd az ötszörös Grammy-díjas énekesnő további zenei pályafutását. Hiányoznak majd a turnék és az új lemezek, de a közönség úgy látszik ezek nélkül is viszi a régi korongjait. Egyébként Celine rajongóinak már csak október 12-éig kell kibírnia új dalok nélkül, ugyanis ekkor kerül az üzletekbe Miracle címmel az új CD-je.


----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 15)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

Mindenkinek: :656: , akinek szívügye a téma és annak színesítése.


----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 15)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

_
*GRIZZLYK -a hegyek magányos vándorai*

Valamikor a grizzly (Ursus arctos horribilis) Észak-Amerika egész nyugati részén őshonos volt. Száz évvel ezelőtt még lehetett vele a nyílt prérin találkozni de fokozott vadászásukkal és területük elfoglalásával az utolsó példányok élettere a járhatatlan hegyrészekre szűkült. 1975-ben a grizzlyt fel kellett venni a veszélyeztetett állatfajok vörös listájára. Az akár több mint 350 kg-os mindenevők előfordulása mára már csak a Sziklás-hegység egyes részeire, azon belül is főként a nemzeti parkokra -mint Yellowstone vagy a kanadai Sziklás-hegység Park- korlátozódik. Már csak Alaszkában és Yukon tartományban vannak kiterjedt területek, ahol nagyobb számban és szinte háborítatlanul élnek.
A bundájuk színe alapján elnevezett grizzly vagy szürke medve a barnamedve (Ursus arctos) alfaja, azonban eltérő mérete és színe valószínűleg csak a táplálék és az életkörülmények következménye. Bár az állatok felágaskodva akár 2-3 méter magasak is lehetnek, az elterjedt tévhittel szemben nem a legnagyobbak a létező medvék között. Ez a cím az alaszkai vagy kodiak medvét (Ursus arctos middendorffi) illeti.
A grizzly fő tápláléka kisebb gerincesekből, gyümölcsökből és bogyókból áll, de a kiásott gumókat és gyökereket is megeszi. A felnőtt állatok a fekete medvével ellentétben nem tudnak fára mászni. Nagyon gyorsak, sík terepen, rövid időn belül akár az 50 km/h sebességet is elérik. A grizzly az emberre veszélyes lehet, ilyen incidensek azonban csak ritkán fordulnak elő, mert ezek az állatok többnyire rendkívül félénkek. _


_Tehát nem kell félni tőlük, de nem árt, ha 50 km/h sebességnél nagyobb futás teljesítményre edzzük magunkat, ha ismerkedni akarunk a környezetükkel! :wink:_


----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 15)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

*Északnyugati területek*

Az Északnyugati területek térsége kb. 1 380 000 km2, lakóinak száma kb 41 ezer. A tőle nyugatra fekvő Yukonhoz és főleg a keleten lévő Nunavuthoz hasonlóan, ez a vidék is, talán a legdélibb része kivételével, az _örök fagy (permafrost)_ hazája. A nyár rövidsége miatt a jég nem tud elolvadni, sőt évről évre több lesz. Ma már a permafrost vastagságát (mélységét) egyes területeken 500 m-re becsülik. 
Az első európai telepesek azt tapasztalták, hogy a jeges, fagyos talaj felső rétege építményeik melegétől megolvadt és a szerkezetek összedőltek. Yukonban pedig az aranybányászoknak el kellett távolítani a fagyott földet, mielőtt az alatta lévő aranyat kiemelték. 
A 20. században a kanadaiak már megtanulták, hogyan dolgozzanak a permafrosttal. Szigetelő kavicsréteg kerül a kisebb épületek alá, a nagyobb építményeket pedig cölöpökre emelik. 

*Földrajz*
Az Északnyugati területeket keletről Nunavut, délről Saskatchewan, Alberta és Brit Columbia, nyugatról Yukon, északról a Jeges-tennger határolja. Északkeleti határvonala majdnem egybeesik az erdőhatárral. Ennek északi és keleti oldalán alpesi növényzet van, amely az Észak-Amerika délebbi részein lévő magas hegységekre jellemző. A rövid vegetációs időszak látványos virágpompába öltözteti a térséget, amely máskor sziklás sivatag. Az erdőhatár átmeneti zóna az északi erdőségek és a tundra között. A legutóbbi évtizedek szárazabb, melegebb nyarai és a gyakori erdőtüzek miatt az erdőhatár Inuvik mellett kb 10 km-t eltolódott észak felé. Ezt többek között a globális felmelegedés bizonyítékának tekintik. 

Nyugaton, Yukon határvidékén, a Sziklás-hegység északi nyúlványai húzódnak: a Mackenzie-, a Franklin- és a Richardson-hegységek. Csúcsaik átlagos magassága 1600 m. A Mackenzie- és a Franklin-hegység között fut északnyugat felé Kanada leghosszabb folyója, a 4200 km Mackenzie. Ennek 1600 km-es szakasza hajózható. A terület legnagyobb és legforgalmasabb közlekedési útvonalának számít.
E területtől keletre tavakkal teli, kisebb folyókkal szabdalt alföld található. Két nagy tó, a Nagy-Medve-tó és a Nagy-Rabszolga-tó van itt. A tavaktól keletre kezdődik a Kanadai-pajzs sziklás területe, melynek nagyobb része Nunavut területére esik. 
Az Északnyugati területekhez tartozik néhány sziget a Jeges-tengerben, így többek között a Victoria- és a Melvill-sziget nyugati része, és a Banks-sziget.
*Több nemzeti park van a tartományban: a Wood Buffaló (Albertával közösen), a Nahanni, a Tuktuk Nogait és az Aulavik National Park*.

*Történelem*
Samuel Hearne volt az első európai, aki a mai terület földjére lépett. 1770-1772 között a Hudson-öböltől indulva jutott a Coppermint folyó torkolátáig. Majd a délibb vidékeket is felderítette egészen a Nagy-Rabszolga-tóig. 1789-ben Alexander Mackenzie áthajózott a tavon, folytatta útját a róla elnevezett folyón egészen a sarkkörön túl lévő torkolatig, ahol kereskedelmi állomást létesített. Ezután hamarosan megjelentek a szőrmekereskedők, jöttek az egyházak és a bányakutatók. A Nagy-Rabszolga-tó mellett ólmot, cinket, a Mackenzie folyó mellett, Norman Wellsben olajat, 1930-ban pedig a tó közelében rádiumot találtak. 1934-ben a Yellowknife-öbölben aranyat fedeztek fel. 
1870 előtt az akkoriban Ruppert's Land elnevezésű területet a Hudson's Bay Co kormányozta. 1868-ban a briteknek adták át a földet, amely akkor sokkal nagyobb terület volt, mert magába foglalta Labrador, Québec, Ontario és Manitoba egy részét, Saskatchewan, Alberta és Yukon egészét is. Az 1999-ig érvényes határokat 1912-ben rögzítették, 1999-ben Nunavut önállósult.
A terület majdnem minden települése elérhető repülővel, de a déli részeken országúton is sokfelé el lehet jutni.

*Enterprice*
Mindössze 100 lakosú település, mely első állomása az Alberta felöl autóval érkezőknek. Érdekessége a Hay folyó látványos szurdoka. Ettől 9 km-re van a Twin Falls Gorge Territorial Park (íkervízesés). Az Alexandra Falls 33, a Louise Falls 15 m magas.
A település után a Trans Canada Highway (1-es út) északnyugat felé fordul, a 2-es út a Nagy-Rabszolga úthoz visz.
*Hay Rive*
A 3600 lakosú város mellett ömlik a Hay folyó a Nagy-Rabszolga-tóba. A környék több ezer éve a Slavey Dene indián nemzet területe volt. A Hudson's Bay 1868-ban létesített egy kereskedelmi állomást a tó partján. A várost "észak közepének" is nevezik.
A városka a Mackenzie folyó vízrendszerének legdélebbi kikötője. Öt hónapig tart a hajózási szezon rajta, ilyenkor uszályok, halászhajók, és a parti őrség vízi járművei nyüzsögnek itt. A Nagy-Rabszolga-tó halászati iparának központja. A közelében van a Hay River Dene Reserve (indián rezervátum).
*Fort Smith*
A település 2400 lakosú, Alberta határán fekszik. Jelentős szerepe volt a Mackenzie árufuvarozási útvonal kereskedelmi láncolatában. 1966-ban kapott önálló városi rangot, azóta az Északnyugati területek kormányzatának regionális központja. Nevezetessége a Northern Life Museum (Az északi élet múzeuma.)
*Wood Buffalo National Park *(Erdei Bölény Nemzeti Park). Kb. 45e km2 terület, nagyobb része Albertába esik, de csak az Északnyugati területek felöl közelíthető meg. 1922-ben alapították a világ legnagyobb szabadon élő erdeibölény-csordájának védelmére. Ma több mint 2500 bölény él ott. Ezen kívűl jellegzetes állatai a rénszarvas, feketemedve, jávorszarvas, hód. Ahol a parkon keresztülfolyó Peace és a délről északra tartó Athabasca folyó az Athabasca-tóba ömlik, Észak-Amerika egyik nagyobb vándormadár-útvonalának vízimadár pihenőhelye van. Vízimadarakon kívül pelikánok, sólymok, sasok is megfigyelhetők. 
Hóborította északi erdőben, homokdűnékben, tavakban, szép mezőkben lehet gyönyörködni. A parkból el lehet jutni Fort Smith-be, a Nagy-Rabszolga-tó északi partjaihoz, a Mackenzie Bison Sanctuary-hoz (bölénymenedék). A keletre forduló tóparti úton pedig Yellowknife-ba érni.

*Yellowknife*

A 17 300 lakosú város 1967-ben lett fővárosa a tartománynak. A Nagy-Rabszolga-tó északi partján fekvő "észak metropolisza" kevesebb mint 500 km-re van az északi sarkkörtől. Szállítási, szolgáltatási központ. A hosszú, hideg telek tiszta éjjelein -decembertől májusig- az északi fény vörös, zöld, rózsaszín, és bíbor ragyogása kápráztatja el a látogatókat.
Nevezetessége a Prince of Wales Northern Heritage Centre (Welsi herceg északi örökségi központ). Helytörténeti, indián kulturális, geológiai, régészeti, szőrmekereskedelemmel és közlekedéssel kapcsolatos, művészeti és kézműipari gyűjteménye van. A városból a kelet felé tartó, egész évben járható, festői Ingaham Trail vezet a közeli tavak és folyócskák láncolatához. A város repülőteréhez közel van a Fred Henne Park.

*Fort Simpson*
A Mackenzie és a Liard folyók találkozásánál 1804-ben alapították kereskedelmi állomásként, ma 1300 lakosa van. Ez a legrégebbi folyamatosan lakott hely a Mackenzie folyó völgyében. A város ma erdőgazdasági, olaj- és egyéb bányászati központ. Kiindulópontja a Nahanni Nemzeti Parkba vezető kirándulásoknak. 
*Nahanni National Park Reserve*
Védett, 4784 km2 vadon terület, mely csak repülővel közelíthető meg. A Liard Trail 30-km-re közelíti meg a Nahanni Butte helyiséget, ahonnan elérhető a Blackstone Territorial Park. 
A Nahanni Parkot 1974-ben alapították, négy év múlva a világörökségi listára került. Állatai között előfordul a kanadai rénszarvas, jávorszarvas, vadjuh, hegyi kecske, feketemedve, a grizzly medve és a hód. 
*Fort Liard*
Az 500 lakosú település a Liard folyó mellett fekszik, közel Albertához. Régészeti feltárások szerint a terület már 9000 évvel ezelőtt is lakott volt. Európaiak azonban csak a 19. század elején telepedtek ide. 
A Liard Highway megnyítása az 1980-as években megváltoztatta a csendes kis helyiség életét. Északi fekvése ellenére viszonylag enyhe az éghajlata, így a közeli Ficherman-tó mellett kellemes a nyaralás. A környéken sok az énekesmadár. 
*Tulita*
Utak hiánya miatt a távoli területeken a legtöbb település folyók mentén épült. Tulitát 1810-ben alapították, kereskedelmi állomás volt Fort Norman néven, a Greater Bear (Nagy-Medve) és a Mackenzie folyók összefolyásánál. A 400 lakosú városka neve azt jelenti, hogy "ahol a vízek találkoznak". 1920-ban szurokércet találtak itt, ezért a lakók fő foglalkozása bányászat. 
Tulita elsősorban repülővel érhető el, mert télen-nyáron használható út nincs itt. 
*Inuvik*
Lakosainak száma 3000, nevének jelentése "az ember helye". 1958-ban építették fel. Az 1970-es években -amikor a Beaufort-tengerben olajat találtak- hirtelen fejlődésnek indult, mint olajbányászati központ. A település hírközlési és kereskedelmi centrum. Mivel az északi sarkkörön fekszik, júniusban és júliusban soha sem megy le a nap a városban.
Köúton is megközelíthető hely, mégpedig Yukonból, a Dawson City közeléből indul a Dempster Highway (5-ös út), mely az északi sarkkör és a Richardson-hegység átszelése után lép az Északnyugati Területekre. Ez az út átvezet a Peel River Reserve (Peel folyó természetvédelmi terület) északi részén.
*Aklavik*
A település ma mindössze 700 lakosú. 1912-ben alapították, mint a Hudson's Bay Co előretolt állását a Mackenzie deltájában. A társaság bázisa hamarosan virágzó kereskedelmi és prémvadászcentrum lett, valamint a sarkkörön túli nyugati régió közigazgatási központja. 
E település Kanada legnagyobb folyódeltájának a közepén feküdt, ezért állandó változásoknak volt kitéve. A folyó új szigeteket épített, a régi földeket víz lepte el, így nem lehetett nagyobb utakat és repülőteret létesíteni. Országúton csak télen közelíthető meg, egyébként csak repülővel érhető el. Az újabb város, az előbb ismertetett Inuvit lassan átvette Aklavik szerepét. 
A város lakóinak egy része nem költözött át az új településre, hanem a Beaufort-tengerben lévő olajkutaknál dolgoznak vagy pézsmapatkányokra vadásznak. 
A városban áll egy fatuskó, amelybe Albert Johnson -akiről azt gyanították, hogy ő volt a "Rat folyó őrült prémvadásza"- véste be kezdőbetűit. Sírja is a városban van. Johson állítólag bányászokat és prémvadászokat ölt meg az aranyfogaikért. Őutána folyt Kanada történetének legintenzívebb embervadászata 1932-ben. Végül is lelőtték. A történetet több könyvben és filmen megörökítették. 
Paulatuk település mellett -amely az Amundsen-öböl partján fekszik-, Nunavut határán, közel a tengerhez *Tuktut Nogait National Park*.
A Banks-sziget északi oldalán van az *Aulavik National Park*, melynek érdekessége, hogy itt található Észak-Amerika legészakibb (persze csak csónakkal) hajózható folyója, a Thomson. Két madárrezervátum is van a szigeten, melynek repülőtere Sachs Harbourben található.


----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 15)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

_*Alexander Mackenzie, Kanada északnyugati részének felfedezője

Kanada északnyugati területein az ember újra és újra ugyan azzal a névvel találkozik. Ez a név Alexander Mackenzie-é. A terület nyugati körzete róla kapta nevét. Szintén az ő nevét viseli a Mackenzie-hegység, a Kordillerák északi vége, és a hatalmas Mackenzie- folyó, mely a Nagy-Rabszolga-tótól indulva a Beaufort-tengerig 1903 km-t tesz meg, s ezzel Észak-Amerika második leghosszabb folyója. 
A skót származású Alexander Mackenzie szüleivel 1765-ben, tízéves korában érkezett New Yorkba. 1780 körül csatlakozott a skót vállalkozók által Montreálban alapított Északnyugati Kereskedelmi Társasághoz. Mackenzie fő feladata hágók és vízi utak felkutatása volt északnyugat felé, amelyek a prémkereskedelmet jövedelmezőbbé tehették a társaság számára. Első próbálkozása során, 1789-ben, amikor szárazföldön akarta elérni a Csendes-óceánt, Mackenzie felfedezte a később róla elnevezett folyót, mely a fáradhatatalan kutatót nem a nyugati partra, hanem az északi-sarki Beaufort-tenget partjára vezette. Második útja hozta meg a várt sikert: Vancouver szigetétől északra, egy éves utazás után, 1793 júliusában elérte a Csendes-óceán partját. Így elsőként neki sikerült átkelnie Kanadán kelettől nyugatig. Mackenzie Kanada északnyugati részének feltérképezésében is felbecsülhetetlen értékű úttörő munkát végzett.
1821-ben, egy évvel Mackenzie halála után a brit kormány kezdeményezésére a Hudson-öböl Társaság átvette az Északnyugati Kereskedelmi Társaságot. Az Északnyugati területek csak 1869-ben kereültek kanadai közigazgatás alá, miután Kanada a Hudson-l Társaságtól ennek a területnek minden jogát megvásáolta.*_*[/*color][/i][/b]


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 15)

*Hajajj most bajban vagyok mert nekem meg vannak Yukonrol kepeim de Greti mar a kovetkezo tartomanynal tart. 
A dontest ratok hagyom.... tegyem ki a megmaradt kepeket vagy sem???*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 15)

Melitta írta:


> Az a gozhajo annyira kikotott hogy szarazfoldon is kozlekedik? :roll:



*Kimosta a viz a partra  *


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 15)

> Az a gozhajo annyira kikotott hogy szarazfoldon is kozlekedik?


Dehogy. Ez Verne Hóditó Roburjának csodajárgánya. Viz alatt, vizen, szárazföldön és levegőben közlekedik. :shock:


----------



## pitti (2004 Szeptember 15)

*Re: Jó tudni Canadarol*



Greta írta:


> _
> Az akár több mint 350 kg-os mindenevők előfordulása mára már csak a Sziklás-hegység egyes részeire, azon belül is főként a nemzeti parkokra -mint Yellowstone vagy a kanadai Sziklás-hegység Park- korlátozódik. [/color]_


Ez nem is igaz. En tudok egyet Torontoban. Elkoszal a kulvarosi reszekbe is.



> Tehát nem kell félni tőlük, de nem árt, ha 50 km/h sebességnél nagyobb futás teljesítményre edzzük magunkat, ha ismerkedni akarunk a környezetükkel!


Szerintem mar lassu gyaloglasnal se bir utolerni. Oregszik. :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 15)

> Szerintem mar lassu gyaloglasnal se bir utolerni. Oregszik


Akkor már értem, hogy miért nem bírt gyújtást állítani rajtad a feszítővassal, mikor nem adtál neki pálinkát. :twisted: 
Azért rohadt nehéz úgy gépelni, hogy közben reng az egész testem a röhögéstől. Azért néha tekintettel lehetnétek tisztes koromra ( nem angol-) és a rengőtömegemre. Azt tanultam, hogy a nevetés egészséges, no de mikor már vinnyogok....


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 15)

Bojtorjan tedd fel nyugodtan a kepeket a gyaloglo medvedt is ugy le van lassulva.
:lol:


----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 15)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

Bojtikám  egy pillanatig se izgassad magad. Aki olvas is, néz is, az össze tudja rakni az összetartozó dolgokat. Aki csak néz, annak meg mindegy a sorrend.
Te csak nyugodtan sorjázd a fotókat, ahogy tudod. Kanada minden egyes képe önmagáért is élmény. (Most volt időm kicsit haladni. Az utolsó két tartomány, és a két infós rész rokonságban vannak.)

Te csak főfotóskodj, ahogy kijön neked időben. Nem kell itt elszámolni ilyen apróságokkal. Remélem, mindenki élvezi így is a feltett anyagokat.

:23:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 15)

Aha :wink:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Alexander Mackenzie (1764-1820). 1802ben III. King George lovagga "utotte" igy lett Sir Alexander Mackenzie . Napoleon megszerezte es atforditatta utleirasat franciara mert strategiailag fontosnak tartotta . Igy Mackenzie a tudtan kivul elnavigalta a tamadokat New Orlansbol a Missisippi folyon keresztul Canadaba . Azt mondjak az indianoknak koszonheti , hogy megmutattak neki az utat es O felterkepezte . Az elso alkalommal indian vadaszok kenujat kovette . Mackenzie szorme-prem kereskedo volt es egy ilyen veletlen utjan lett lovag es hires ember . Akkor ott beirta ezt egy nagy kore :"Alexander Mackenzie, from Canada, by land, the twenty-second of July, one thousand seven hundred and ninety-three."
Alexander Mackenzie Kanabol 1793


----------



## FiFike (2004 Szeptember 16)

a sarga es piros vonal mutatja az elso es masodik utat


----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 16)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

:ugras: Egyre élvezetesebb az anyag, ami itt összegyűlik!

...és egyre inkább az az érzése az embernek, hogy személyes ellenőrzésre lenne szükség a helyszíneken! 
Kanada látása nélkül meghalni sem érdemes. :wink:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 16)

.


> Kanada látása nélkül meghalni sem érdemes


A repülőgép pilótája beleszól a mikrofonba
- Hölgyeim és Uraim ! Ismerik azt a mondást, hogy Nápolyt látni és meghalni ?
- Igeeeen ! - mondják kórusban az utasok.
- Akkor nézzenek ki az ablakon. Ugyanis bedöglött mind a két motor


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 16)

*Folytatas ... Yukon tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 16)

*Yukon tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 16)

*Yukon tartomany - Greti megemlitette a Royal Canadian Mounted Police (királyi kanadai lovasrendőrség)-t ezert ugy gondoltam felteszek roluk is egy erdekes kepet ;-)
A kovetkezo kepek Ivvavik nemzeti parkban keszultek. *


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 16)

*Yukon tartomanyt ezzel a par keppel szeretnem lezarni. Veletlenul akadtam rajuk de olyan szepek, hogy ugy ereztem ezt meg kell osztanom veletek. Ezek a kepek is fenn eszakon Yukonban keszultek.

Amikor meg Calgaryban eltem en is lattam ilyen eszaki fenyt. Igen Calgaryban! - annak ellenre, hogy ez a varos joval delebbre fekszik, csupan 300 km-re van az USA hatar delnek haladva! En sem akartam eloszor elhinni de neha meg ott is lathatoak eszaki fenyek....nagyon erdekes dolog.*


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 16)

Csodalatos kepek! :wink:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Csodálatos ország Kanada.
Milyen sok áramot lehet megspórolni, mikor világít az Északi Fény !


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 16)

Igazad van! :lol: 
Milyen csodas a termeszet lagy olen megtanulni az indianoktol a tuzcsiholast es egy jo kavet meginni, es indian uvoltessel udvozolni a felkelo napot!! :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Nagyon benne lennék, hogy megtanuljam az indiánoktól a tűzcsiholást. Cserébe megtanítanám őket, hogyan kell szalonnát sütni.  

Megy a cigány télen az erdőben, találkozik a favágókkal, akik egy nagy tűz körül ülnek és esznek. Az egyik megkérdezi:
- No cigány ! Mit akarsz ? Enni, vagy melegedni ?
- Én instállom, inkább salonnát sütnék.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 16)




----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 16)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

Ha belegondolok, hogy itt az embervilágban szünet nélkül mennyi borzalom látványa, híre borul ránk mindenfelöl, és legfőbbképpen, ha arra gondolok, hogy azok a borzalmak valahol egyeseknek, vagy éppen sokak számára valóságosak, akkor látva ezeket a kanadai gyönyörűségeket, olyan szívesen kicserélném a borzalomgyártók agyának, szívének, lelkének tartalmát e szépségekre való fogékonyságra. 

Kanada képrázatos valósága felemeli az ember lelkét. :00:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Szeptember 16)

Greta !
Felszinesen igy nez ki de tudod mennyi vert takarnak ezek a tajak ? Legkozelebb majd irok rola . Mackanzie naplojat is erdemes tanulmanyozni neha . 8 gallon rumot adott az indianoknak mert szerette oket :222: ( kb.8x4=32liter ) es a masodik utjara titokban keszult :wink:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 16)

FiFike írta:


> Felszinesen igy nez ki de tudod mennyi vert takarnak ezek a tajak ?



*Bizony, bizony igy van ez de arrol nem a termeszet tehet hanem maga az emberiseg. Valahol mindig elrontjuk... :cry: *


----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 17)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

Fifike!

Érzelmi alapokon és okkal kötődöm Kanadához. Bámulom a gyönyörűségeit, de közben tudom, hogy a lelkesedésem úgy látszik ki belőlem minden szépsége láttán, mint egy kis naivából.
De felnőtt ember vagyok, sokoldalú figyelemmel, érdeklődéssel, a földi realitások és az emberi valóság iránti fogékonysággal megáldottan. Nem tagadhatom, hogy az említett érzelmi alapokon vagyok elfogult Kanadával szemben, de sem vak, sem süket, sem tudatlan nem vagyok ahhoz, hogy minden más oldaláról is ne vegyek tudomást. Földön járó és tárgyilagosan gondolkodó ember igyekszem lenni. Ezért szívesen veszem bármiről írsz, mert érdekel, de én is pontosan tudom mi minden másról is beszélhetnénk.
Mániákusan olvasom É-Amerika, tehát USA és Kanada történelmét (bár szívesebben foglalkozom földrajzával, geológiájával). Rengeteget foglalkozom ezekkel az országokkal általában, és kellő mélységben ismerem az árnyoldalakat. Mindezt csak azért írom, hogy a lelkes rólam alkotott képet megigazítsam és ne látszak (annyira) hülyének. 

Tudod, engem baromira zavar a világban, hogy nem elég, hogy megtörténnek körülöttünk a szörnyűségek -az egész történelmen végig vonulnak az efféle tapasztalatok, a mostani világban pedig culminálnak a negatív élmények-, akkor ráadásul az emberek másról sem tudnak beszélni, csak a rosszról. Ahelyett, hogy a példaadó, lelket tápláló szépségekről beszélnénk. Ettől még nem kell vaknak lenni a rosszból álló valóságra. De nem értem, miért nem tudunk a szépségekről, a szeretetről, a követendő jó példákról beszélni inkább. Átéljük a szörnyűségeket, és utána még hosszasan ragozzuk őket. Hála a francos media csatornáknak, és azoknak a technikai eszközöknek, amelyek segítik, hogy agyon nyomjuk magunkat, egymást a rossz hírek, példák csámcsogásával. :twisted: 
Én egyébként azt vallom, hogy az embernél, az emberi életnél szebb, de ugyanakkor ocsmányabb nincs. Rengeteg dolog van ami csodálatos az embertől, és gyakran nincs szörnyetegebb az embernél. Igen, erre is, és arra is egyformán képes az ember. 
Szabad akaratról dumálunk más témakörökben, de ha így van, miért nem tudjuk inkább a szépet, a jót választani, gyakorolni, sugározni egymás felé.
Efi is arról a vágyról ír a versében, hogy csak egy nap lenne fehér lap minden újságban. Sajnos vér és borzalom minden szépség ára a földön. Vér, sár, mocsok mellett, helyén és után születnek a szép és jó dolgok. De születnek, vannak felemelő élmányek, példák. Miért nem azokról beszélünk? Ugyan annyi energia kell a szépség látásához, mint a vér, a borzalom ragozásához, boncolgatásához. És igazán mindegy, hogy vallás, vagy magától való erkölcsös szépelvűség vezérli az egyes embereket a jóra. Istenben való hittel, vagy annélkül, tudjuk és cselekedni vagyunk képesek a jót, és látni tudjuk a szépségeket. Tudni kell a véres valóságról, de ezeket a jövőben kerülni kellene és nem idézgetni folyton. Miért nem a szép, a jó van életünk előterében?

Nekem jól esik látni, élvezni a szépet. Ez emeli fel a lelkem, bár tudom az agyammal, mi rossz van a világban ezek mellett. Nekem Kanada szépsége a táplálék.
Kanadában éppen az a jó, hogy hatalmas és változatos terület, és hála az égnek sok olyan gyönyörűsége van, amihez nincs köze az embernek, mert a természet művével állunk szemben. Még akkor is így van ez, ha tudom, hogy ahol napfény és kék ég látszik egy képen, ott gyilkos természeti viszonyok vannak máskor, amit nem fényképeznek szívesen.

Remélem, sikerül érthetően kifejezni magam. Csak ennyit hirtelen és munkaközben. Szeretném, ha pusztán gonlatcserének tekintenéd, hogy elmondtam, a háttérben lévő véres történeteket én kevésbé élvezném.
Sajnos a Kanadáról szóló leírásokban sem kerülhetők el teljesen, hogy a pusztításokról ne essen szó. De ezekből elég a minimum.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 17)

OLvasgattam a repuloknel a sok sok esetet,es valoban, rengeteg legi baleset katasztrofa, fotoi lattan megborzongtam. MIre a repules technika idaig fejlodott es meg most is elofodul a mar fejlett technika mellett.
SOk sok aldozattal jart. Ugyan ugy az indianoknal mindenki gondol a romantikus indian konyvekre, a szornyuseges skalpolasokra, es az eroszakos civilizalasra.


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 17)

És mégis Melitta a repülés a legbiztonságosabb közlekedési mód. Most nem akarok hivatkozni a közlekedési balesetekre amit autóval, motorral, biciklivel stb. szenvednek el, csak itt Izraelben, ha összeadjuk a közúti balesetekben elhaltak számát és az összes háborúkban és terrorakciókban meghaltak számát akkor a közúti közlekedés Izrael fennállása óta több halottat produkált :evil: 
De érdekes módon - állítólag - még hajóbalesetekben is többen haltak meg, mint repülőbalesetben. Gondolom ebben a statisztikában nincs benne a terrortámadások és a háborúk áldozatai.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 17)

Ezzel a statisztikaval vigasztaltam anyukamat is mikor repules elott izgult.Hiaba mondtam neki senki nem maradt meg fent. :lol: 
HA minden tagediakat harcokat baleseteket akarjuk osszeszamolni kell egy topicot nyini a vilaghorrorja vagy a vilag ember altali elpusztitasa,annyi ver annyi haboru annyi borzalom ... :cry:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Szeptember 17)

:roll: Jol latom ? Hanyat ??? 1 topikot ? Jobb ha nem kezdjuk el es "csak a szepre emlekezunk " lalalaaaaaa


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 18)

EGy utazo beszamoloja sajnos a neve nem volt feltuntetve

Yellowstone-t elhagyva úgy döntöttünk, hogy nyitunk egy vendég könyvet. Egyre többen jöttek oda hozzánk és kérdezték, honnan jöttünk, mi célból utazgatunk. 

Július 3-a estéjéhez közeledtünk, illetve a Missouri folyó eredési pontjához. Ott vertünk tanyát és elsétáltunk a világ leghosszabbnak mondott folyópárosának (Missouri és a Mississippi) eredési pontjához. Megvallom őszintén, egy kis patakra számítottam, amit át tudok ugrani. Ehelyett két folyót találtunk, mindkettő kb. Rába széles. E két folyó - a Madison és Jefferson - találkozásától új nevet kap a folyó: Missouri. 

Eljött a Függetlenség napja, július 4-e. Az autópálya mellett volt egy szellemváros, amit mindenképpen meg kívántunk látogatni. A városka neve Garnet, a századforduló aranyőrületének szüleménye. Hirtelen nőtt nagyra és ugyanolyan hirtelen el is néptelenedett. Volt egy hotel, egy kovácsműhely, néhány lakóház és természetesen egy szalon. 

Garnet-i látogatásunk után következett Missoula, az állam egyetemi központja. Csalódnunk kellett, mert július 4-e ide vagy oda, semmi felhajtás nem volt. Semmi felvonulás, semmi majális jellegű kirakodóvásár. Így folytattuk utunkat a Gleccser Nemzeti Park felé. A szállásunk egy State Parkban volt, ahol azért hallottuk az esti spontán tűzijátékok hangjait. 

Montana Wyominghoz hasonlóan ritkán lakott állam. Egy-egy nagyobb útkereszteződésnél megtelepült néhány benzinkút, boltocska, motel és étterem. Ezek a kis városkák adják az amerikai nyugat sajátos képét. 

A Gleccser Nemzeti Parkba érve, megtudtuk, hogy gleccsereket ugyan nem, de gyönyörű, hófedte csúcsokat és kék vizű tavakat, vízeséseket láthatunk. Kinéztünk egy kempinget, kb. 40 km-re a park látogatói központjától és nekivágtunk a rengetegnek. Több mint egy órai vezetés után végre megleltük célunkat, ami - mondani sem kell - a primitív jelzőt kapta. WC, egy vízcsap, tűzrakóhely és a rengeteg. Aztán jött a következő megpróbáltatás, a szúnyogok. A legapróbb rést is megtalálták. Gyorsan összeszedtem a környék apró fáját és tüzet raktam. Igaz, füstös szagom lett, de legalább nem kellett vakaróznom. Egy-két sör mellett egyetértettünk Eszterrel abban, hogy szerencsések vagyunk, hogy a földgolyó ennyi szépségét láthatjuk, megtapasztalhatjuk. 

Másnap reggel egy parányi településen keresztül vezetett utunk. Annyira megtetszett, hogy bementem a boltba, amiről csakhamar kiderült, hogy bolt, posta, vendégfogadó és pékség egy személyben. Annyira csábító volt a frissen sült péksütemények illata, hogy ott ragadtunk egy kényelmes reggelire. 

A parkon keresztül vezet egy 51 mérföld hosszú Going-to-the-Sun azaz A Napba vezető út, ami 1932-ben készült el és évente mindössze 4-5 hónapon keresztül járható csak. Ebben az évben május végén takarították el az utolsó lavina maradványát. Ismét gyönyörű tájakon, szerpentineken vezetett utunk. Több helyen az autónk magasságának többszörösét is meghaladta a hófal magassága. A hágóra felérve úgy éreztük magunkat, mintha egy síparadicsomban lettünk volna. Napsütés, hegyek és körös-körül mindenütt hó. 

Egy séta következett egy vízeséshez. Sebesen zúdult alá a temérdek víz és utána a kiszélesedett folyómederben 20-30 centis magasságban folyt el. Késztetést éreztem, hogy a vízben sétáljak. Lementem a patak partjára, alsóra vetkőztem és felmértem a lehető legalacsonyabb vízállást. Holott a víz alacsony volt, ám csak a parttól egy másfél méterre. Rövid nekifutás után beugrottam és sikerült talpon maradni. A víz rendkívül sebesen folyt, így óvatosan kellett lépkednem a köveken. Stabilizálódás után kezdtem érezni a víz hidegét. Inkább mutatnám, de mivel nem tudom, ezért inkább tegyétek a következőket. Tartsátok a bal kezeteket az arcotok elé kb. 40 cm-re. Aztán formáljatok egy kört a hüvelyk és mutatóujjatokból. Aztán távolítsátok a két ujjat kb. fél cm-re. Hát ilyen hideg volt a víz. Aki esetleg nem értené a hasonlatot, az kérdezze meg egy közeli, lehetőleg férfi ismerősét. 

E kaland után mondtunk búcsút a parknak és kis idő múlva az Egyesült Államoknak is. A kanadai határ a semmi közepén volt. Néhány kérdés és felelet, egy újabb pecsét és máris Kanada Alberta nevű tartományában voltunk. Hosszú út várt ránk Alaszkáig, több, mint 3,500 km. Alberta nem túl érdekes tartomány (Kanadában tartományok vannak, nem államok). Farmok és a Sziklás hegység keleti része határolják. Egy tartományi parkban leltünk aznap éjszakára.

Másnap reggel egy Red Deer nevű városban végre megejthettük a régóta esedékes bevásárlásunkat. Akartunk sört is venni, de ahhoz egy külön boltba kellett mennünk. Az alkohol beszerzési nehézségek Kanada Angliához való szoros kötődésére emlékeztettek, ott ugyanis este 11 után elég körülményes alkoholhoz jutni. (De nem lehetetlen) 

Az USA nagy ország, Kanada még nagyobb. Több száz mérföldet megtettünk, és még mindig Albertában voltunk. Szerettünk volna rácsatlakozni valahol az internetre is, mivel már több, mint egy hete nem volt szerencsénk hozzá. Ahogy haladtunk északra, úgy szaporodtak a fenyvesek és tűntek el a farmok, hosszabbodtak a nappalok. Betértünk egy pihenőhelyre, hogy vacsoránkat elköltsük. Ott egy nagyon kedves hölgy fogadott bennünket, aki - miután megtudta, hogy honnét jöttünk, lázas telefonálásba kezdett. Kisvártatva megjelent a helyi lap egyik újságírója, aki kifaggatott bennünket. Megkértük, hogy küldjön édesanyáinknak egy lapot, amiben benne leszünk. Aznap éjszaka még Albertában aludtunk. 

Másnap reggel átértünk Kanada British Columbia nevű tartományába. És megtört a jég. Láttunk egy élő barna medvét. Ott bandukolt az út menti bokrok között, mikor elhaladtunk mellette, ránk nézett, éppen csak nem üdvözölt bennünket. 

A tartományi határtól nem messze volt egy Dawson Creek nevű város, ami arról híres, hogy itt veszi kezdetét az úgynevezett Alaska Highway és fut egészen Fairbanks-ig (Alaszka), ami további 2, 450 km-re van. 

Dawson Creekben betértünk a könyvtárba és megnéztük a leveleinket interneten. Délután vágtunk neki az Alaska Highway-nek és a leghosszabb vezetésnek egész utunk során. Az Alaska Highway létének megértéséhez vissza kell mennünk 1932-ig. Ekkor egy alaszkai úriember felvetette a szárazföldi kapcsolat lehetőségét az USA-val, ugyanis addig csak hajón, vagy repülőn tudták Alaszkát elérni az USA-ból. Az ötlet elnyerte Roosevelt elnök támogatását is, ám Mackenzie King kanadai miniszterelnökét nem, aki félt az amerikai befolyás növekedésétől Kanadában. 

10 évig haldoklott a dolog, ám mikor Japán megtámadta az USA-t Pearl Harbournál felgyorsultak az események. Amerika rájött, hogy legnyugatibb része - Alaszka, amelynek Aleut szigetei csak párszáz mérföldre vannak Japántól, teljesen védtelen és nehezen védhető logisztikai nehézségek miatt. Ekkor ismét napirendre került az Alaska Highway gondolata. 1942 februárjában hagyta jóvá a szenátus a tervet, amire Kanada két hét múlva igent mondott. Megindulhatott az akkori legészakibb út - Dawson Creekből - továbbépítése az alaszkai Fairbanks-ig, ahonnan ismét voltak már utak. Közel 2,500 km utat kellett megépíteni hegyen, völgyön, patakon, mocsáron és folyón keresztül. Megindult a világtörténelem legnagyobb útépítése. Alig 8 hónapra rá elkészült, az úgynevezett pionír út, amin keresztül tudtak már katonai gépjárművek közlekedni. Rá egy évre, 1943 novemberére, elkészült a murvával, vagy aszfalttal fedett kétsávos főút. 

Másnap induláskor vettem észre, hogy a km óra pontosan 50,000 km-t mutat, ami azt jelentette, hogy 14,500 km-t tettünk meg Toyotánkkal az indulás óta. Illetve azt is jelentette, hogy ismét dukál egy olajcsere. Ekkor kezdtük meg utazásunk 50. napját. 

Ez a nap immár két barna medvével örvendeztetett meg bennünket. Ott legelésztek az út jobb oldalán, békésen. Nem nagyon foglalkoztak azzal, hogy fényképezzük őket. Watson Lake-be siettünk, ahol megejtettük az időszakos szervizt. Megnyugtató érzés volt a sikeres szerviz, mert itt a lakott települések átlag 400 km-re vannak egymástól.

Watson Lake híressége a tábla rengeteg. Történt, hogy 1942-ben egy Illinois állambeli katona, akinek a feladata volt, hogy tábori táblákat készítsen, kitűzte saját szülővárosának tábláját is, ráírva az aktuális távolságot. Ebből mára több, mint 20,000 táblás rengeteg lett. A világ minden részéről voltak táblák, köztük feltűnően sok Németországból. Magyar táblát nem láttunk. Ha hallottunk volna erről, hoztunk volna egy Pomáz, Szenna vagy Szombathely táblát, így csak az utazásunk nagyméretű matricáját tettük ki. Ha valaki arra járna, a Visitor Center mögött kb. 2,5 méteres magasságban van egy hatalmas Burlington tábla. A balról mellette levő oszlopon kicsit lejjebb megtalálja a matricánkat. Reméljük ott lesz még. Itt hívom fel a figyelmet, ha valaki Watson Lake-ben jár, ne felejtsen el otthoni helységnév táblát magával vinni.

Ismét úton voltunk immár Yukonban, ami az emberek többségének a századforduló aranylázát juttatja eszébe. A főutat szinte folyamatosan karbantartják. Így vannak rajta teljesen új részek, és vannak durva murvás, izlandi jellegű szakaszok is. Nem versenypálya, de a célnak megfelel. 

A medvenéző túránk újabb fejezete következett Watson Lake után. Két grizzly (szürke) mackó bóklászott az út menti bokrosban. Ezek egy kicsit nagyobbak a barnamedvéknél. Ők sem foglalkoztak velünk, bár mi sem mertünk igazán közel menni hozzájuk, mert ők az agresszívebb fajtából valók. 

Aznapi estét egy yukoni kempingben töltöttük. Itt ugyan még lement a Nap, de nem volt teljesen sötét, ismét kezdett felborulni a biológiai óránk. Aki olvasta az eddigi beszámolókat, talán még emlékszik az Ohioi mosómedvére, aki szeretett volna egy kis vajas kenyeret. Ugyanez történt itt is, csak mókusokkal. Több is jött egyszerre és szemtelenül felugráltak a padra. Végül már úgy kellett elkergetni őket. 

Az útitervünkben Whitehorse, Yukon fővárosa volt a következő úti cél. Harmadik napunkat kezdtük meg az Alaska Highway-en. A város előtt betértünk egy kempingbe fürödni és találkoztunk egy Hans nevű svájci férfiúval és az ő svájci rendszámú terepjárójával, ami természetesen Toyota volt. Jó érzés volt egy másik megszállottal találkozni. Összehasonlítottuk autóink felszereltségét és sok hasonlóságot véltünk felfedezni. 

Whitehorse-tól már csak egy karnyújtásnyira, 250 km-re van az alaszkai határ. Számos útépítési zónán haladtunk keresztül. Egyszer meg is álltunk, mivel hatalmas dömpereket láttunk parkolni az út mellett. Az autónk pont a dömper kerekének feléig ért. Készítettem is egy összehasonlító fotót, ami akkor lett volna igazán jó, ha egy kis Polski még a Toyotánk mellé állt volna. 

Az egyik útkereszteződésben egy furcsa templomra lettünk figyelmesek. Egy katonai fémbarakkból kialakított, kb. 15 személyes templom volt. Egy tábla állt előtte, ami elmesélte a templom történetét. A végén egy mondat: az biztos, hogy nem túl szép ez a templom, de a legtöbbet fotózott templom egész Yukonban. 

Mivel nem sötétedett be, ezért vezettünk a késői órákig. Mikor fáradni kezdtünk, betértünk egy kempingbe, éjjel egy óra volt. Beparkoltunk egy helyre és nekikészülődtünk az éjszakának. A bevett szokás szerint késői érkezés után reggel szoktunk bejelentkezni. Egy perc sem telt bele, egy részegnek tűnő férfi jött oda hőbörögve hozzánk, hogy mit képzelünk mi, becsusszanunk az ő sajátbejáratú kempingjébe. Nyomdafestéket és klaviatúrát nem tűrő szavakat használt és alapvetően illuminált volt. Jobbnak láttuk, ha odébbállunk és egy pihenőhelyen, másik 10 társunkkal együtt töltöttük inkább az éjszakát. Az éjszaka során Eszter kiérdemelte a szúnyogvadász jelzőt, ugyanis két órán keresztül vadászta a valamilyen úton bejutott dögöket. 

Másnap reggel már csak 100 km választott el bennünket Alaszkától. A kilépés Kanadából a hivatalos határ előtt 30 km-re lévő utolsó kanadai faluban volt, míg az amerikai belépés a hivatalos határtól 2 km-re. Beléptünk Alaszkába, vágyaim államába.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 18)

Ó, Kanada! 


AZ ÉSZAK-AMERIKAI KONTINENS NAGYOBBIK ORSZÁGA A MAGA CSAKNEM TÍZ MILLIÓ NÉGYZETKILOMÉTERÉVEL EGYBEN A VILÁG - TERÜLETÉRE NÉZVE - HARMADIK ÁLLAMA, LAKOSSÁGA AZONBAN CSAK HÁROMSZOROSA MAGYARORSZÁGÉNAK, MINTEGY HARMINC MILLIÓ, S ENNEK LEGNAGYOBB RÉSZE AZ ORSZÁG DÉLE, ÉGHAJLAT1LAG MÉG KEDVEZŐNEK MONDHATÓ ÖVEZETÉBEN ÉL, EGYHARMADA EGYETLEN TARTOMÁNY, ONTARIO LAKOSA. A SZOMSZÉDOS QUÉBEC TÖBB, MINT HÉT MILLIÓS LAKOSSÁGÁVAL EGYÜTT EZ A KÉT, AZ EGYESÜLT ÁLLAMOKKAL HATÁROS, A NAGY TAVAK ÉS A SZENT LŐRINC FOLYÓ MENTÉN ELTERÜLŐ TARTOMÁNY A KANADAIAK TÖBB M1NT FELÉNEK AD OTTHONT. 

A többiek részben a két óceán mellé települtek: az Atlanti óceán menti Nova Scotia, a hatalmas félsziget Newfoundland-Labrador, a kicsiny Prince Edward Island és New Brunswick tartományba, illetve a Csendes óceáni partvidéken, British Columbia területére. Igaz, az ország közepe, Manitoba, Alberta, Saskatchewan is jelentős körzet, a kanadai gabonatermesztés ide összpontosul, de a három tartomány lakossága együttvéve is csak mintegy öt millió, s az ország legnagyobb városában, az Ontario tartományban lévő Torontóban elővárosaival együtt csaknem annyi ember - mintegy három millió - él, mint British Columbiában. Az északi területek, amelyek közé az aranylázról emlékezetes Yukon - ezen keresztül igyekeztek az aranyásók Alaszkába, - az úgynevezett Northwest Territories és a most létrejött Nunavut tartozik, a világ igen gyéren lakott körzetei. Nunavutban például száz négyzetkilométernyi területre jut egy lakos. Pontosabban: eszkimó. 

Aki tehát Kanadába készül, egyaránt találkozhat modern nagyvárosokkal és a vad vidékek romantikájával. Ellátogathat két óceán és az Északi Jeges tenger partjára - Kanada partvidéke csaknem 244 ezer kilométer, ez csúcs a világ országai között. Élvezheti Toronto nagyvárosi életét, hiszen ide legújabban Budapestről közvetlen repülőjárattal is eljuthat. Megtekintheti a medvebőr kucsmás, vörös kabátos gárdisták látványos őrségváltását Ottawában, a fővárosban, a parlament épülete előtt. Csodálhatja a Niagara dübörgő vízesését, - amely a kanadai oldalról látványosabb, mint a túlpartról, az Egyesült Államok felől. Hajókázhat a Nagy Tavak vizein, kalandozhat a Sziklás Hegység bércei között, az "igazi" vadnyugati prérik emlékeit idézheti Calgaryban, vagy Winnipegben, kutyaszánon járhatja be a tundrák fagyos, vad vidékét az Északi sarkkörön innen, vagy élvezheti a Csendes Óceán partjánál Vancouver illetve Victoria szinte mediterrán éghajlatát. Megismerkedhet két kultúrával, s mindeközben azért ugyanolyan feltételek között él, mintha a határtól délre, az Egyesült Államokban járna: ugyanaz a technikai fejlettség, ugyanaz a felszereltség fogadja - legfeljebb abban láthat különbséget, hogy az autópályákon a táblák a távolságot kilométerben adják meg, nem pedig mérföldben, s a kanadai dollár értéke valamelyest eltér a "zöldhasú" bankjegyektől, nagyjából annak kétharmadát éri. 

Kanada története szinte egyidős a fehér ember megjelenésével az amerikai kontinensen: a XVI. században érkeztek az első telepesek az atlanti partvidékre, a Szent Lőrinc folyó torkolatának környékére. Előbb francia gyarmat volt, de birtoklásáért heves harcok folytak a franciák és a britek között - az utóbbiak diadalmaskodtak, s a gyarmat a XVIII. században lett véglegesen brit birtok. Ma a Brit Nemzetközösség tagja, államfője a brit uralkodó, II. Erzsébet, akit főkormányzó képvisel az országban. A francia őslakosság azonban megmaradt, ma többségben van Québec tartományban, s bár gyakran hallani arról, hogy erőteljes tábora van a független Francia Kanada megteremtésének, az eddigi választásokon általában azok a pártok diadalmaskodtak a tartományban, amelyek a francia nemzeti tudat hangsúlyozása mellett is fenn akarták és akarják tartani az állam egységét. Ugyanakkor az országban messzemenően figyelembe veszik a francia lakosság jogait, a francia például hivatalos nyelv, a központi kormányzat tisztségviselői "kétnyelvűek", s nemcsak Québec tartományban, hanem az ország egész területén bárki használhatja hivatalos kapcsolataiban, ügyei intézésében a franciát - Nunavutban az inuit eszkimók nyelvét is. Az ország megmaradt indián lakossága is viszonylag széles körű jogokat élvez, és Kanada, amelynek lakosságában egyre nagyobb a XIX-XX. században Európából és Ázsiából bevándoroltak aránya, minden nemzetiségre figyelmet fordít, így a viszonylag jelentős - 1956-ban meggyarapodott - számú magyarságra is. 

Kanada szövetségi állam, az egyes tartományok nagyfokú önállóságot élveznek, saját kormányuk van, kiterjedt jogkörrel, saját költségvetéssel. Gazdag ország, fejlett iparral, mezőgazdasággal, bőséges természeti kincsekkel. Akik az Egyesült Államokban vásárolnak "amerikai" autót, számíthatnak arra, hogy kocsijuk nem Detroitban készült, hanem legalább részben az amerikai autógyárak kanadai telepein. De ugyanígy szorosan kapcsolódik a déli szomszédhoz az ország gépgyártása, "high-tech" ágazata s bizonyos értelemben mezőgazdasága, erdőgazdasága is, kereskedelmi forgalmának túlnyomó részét az Egyesült Államokkal bonyolítja le, tagja az észak-amerikai szabadkereskedelmi társulásnak, s ott van a G8, a világ nyolc vezető gazdasági hatalma között. A nemzetközi statisztikák szerint az ország az életszínvonal tekintetében az első tíz között van, legutóbb a hatodik helyre sorolták. 

A Magyarországról érkező látogató a leggyakrabban Torontóba, vagy Montrealba érkezik, esetleg a főváros, Ottawa az úti célja, de sokan vannak, akik az Egyesült Államok felől, Niagara Fallsnál lépnek Kanada földjére. Aki itt, a világ legismertebb vízesésénél kezdi meg utazását, a kanadai oldalon is eljuthat a Niagara alá, vagy kishajóval utazhat be a dübörgő katlanba. A legszebb látványt mégis az itteni hatalmas megfigyelő toronyból, a Skylon Towerből élvezheti, - csaknem olyan a rálátás, mintha repülővel, vagy helikopterrel szállna a vízesés fölé. (Ezt is megteheti, csak valamivel drágábban...) 

Gépkocsival innen viszonylag gyorsan lehet eljutni Torontóba, az autópályán négy óra körüli az út. Kanada legnagyobb városa, az elővárosaival együtt három milliós metropolis rengeteg érdekességet kínál. Ultramodern üzleti központjában, a belvárosban emelkedik a világ egyik legmagasabb épülete, a több mint 550 méteres CN Tower, amelyről csodás panoráma nyílik a városra és az Ontario-tóra, jó időben Niagara Fallsig is ellátni. A város egyik nevezetessége a vidám hangulatú kikötőnegyed, építészeti érdekessége a városháza, amelynek ívelt irodai szárnyai fogják közre a kupolás tanácstermet. 

Tovább keletre a főváros, Ottawa csupa meglepetés a maga hetven parkjával, a Rideau csatorna menti elegáns negyedeivel - aki télen érkezik ide, azt láthatja, hogy a befagyott csatorna jegén korcsolyával indulnak a kormányhivatalokba az ott dolgozók. A város 1857 óta tölti be a főváros szerepét, ezt követően épült fel a neogótikus parlament, amely előtt nyaranta - június második felétől augusztus végéig - megtekinthető a már említett őrségváltási parádé a Parliament Hill zöld gyepén, ahol egyébként a rendre a királyi kanadai lovas rendőrség, a nevezetes "mounties" cserkészkalapos, ugyancsak vörös kabátos tagjai vigyáznak. 

Tovább keletre az angol nyelvterületről a franciára lép át a látogató, Québec tartományba - amelynek nevét illik franciásan "kébek"-nek ejteni. A Szent Lőrinc folyó és az Ottawa összefolyásánál egy szigetre épült a Párizs, Lyon és Marseille utáni legjelentősebb francia város: Montréal. Lakóinak száma három millió, kétharmaduk francia anyanyelvű. Óvárosa megőrizte XVII-XVIII. századi épületeinek egy részét, középpontban az itteni Notre Dame bazilikával, a régi kikötővel - s ezt körbeölelik a negyven-ötven emeletes felhőkarcolók, az üzleti negyed épületei, amelyek földalatti utakkal vannak összekötve, hogy a tél kemény fagyában is kényelmesen lehessen sétálgatni, vásárolni, beülni a kávézókba, vagy ügyeket intézni a magasépületek irodáiban. Tavasztól őszig csodálhatjuk a kikötő forgalmát: 1600 kilométerre az óceántól itt igazi tengeri kikötőt lehet látni... Nevezetesség az olimpiai park, a Sainte-Hélene sziget, ahol 1967-ben világkiállítás volt és a város sok múzeuma is. 

Kanadai mértékkel innen csak egy ugrás a tartomány névadója, az ország és az amerikai kontinens egyik legrégibb városa, Québec, ahol már a XVII. század elején erődöt építettek a franciák. A Szent Lőrinc folyó meredek partján, mintegy 100 méterrel a folyó felett magasodik a régi erőd helyén a múlt században épült Citadella, megvannak az egykori várfalak, amelyek körbefogják az óvárost, megőrizve annak sajátos hangulatát, báját, a keskeny, macskaköves utcácskákat, a régi kolostorok, kórházak épületeit. Francia Kanada számára ez a város jelenti a történelem legfontosabb emlékét. 

Aki viszont eljut a Csendes Óceán partjára, annak Vancouver lehet a példa arra, hogyan született metropolis - mégpedig vonzó és kellemes nagyváros - alig néhány évtized alatt az amerikai kontinensen. Vancouver fejlődése tulajdonképpen csak a múlt század második felében indult meg, ettől kezdve azonban ez a város lett Kanada nyugati kapuja. Érdemes felkapaszkodni a város északi részén magasodó Grouse Mountain kilátójára - innen, több mint ezer méteres magasságból bontakozik ki igazán ennek a vonzó városnak képe. Itt is rengeteg a látnivaló, az érdekesség, egyebek mellett az a hatalmas, óceánjáróra emlékeztető épület, amely az 1986-os világkiállításra készült a kikötőnegyedben. De annak, aki nem láthatja San Francisco kínai negyedét, az itteni hasonló negyed is hasonló élményt jelenthet... S érdemes egy hétvégén áthajózni Victoriába, British Columbia fővárosába, amely az azonos nevű szigeten van - kicsiben itt látható szinte az egész egykori brit birodalom, annyiféle épület található a bájos, hangulatos városban. 

A juharfaleveles ország himnusza így kezdődik: Oh, Canada... Aki eljut ebbe a földrésznyi országba, biztosan maga is így sóhajt majd fel emlékeit idézve. 

Kis Csaba


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 18)

*A napokban jelent meg az egyik itteni lejelentosebb napilapban a fooldalon "headline"-kent egy hirdetes. British Columbia eszaki reszen egy festoi reszen, a tenger partjan elado egy falu 7 millio Dollarert!!!

1982-ben neptelenedett ki a helyseg amikor bezartak az ott mukodo banyat. A falucskanak sajat bevasarlo kozpontja van, 90 haza, tobb duplex-je, het nagy apartman epuletje, ket szabadido kozpontja, egy korhaz komplett felszerelessel es 2,4 km sajat tengerpartja.

Egy hazaspar tartja rendben a hazakat, mindenhol befutenek rendszeresen telen, nyaron nyirjak a fuvet stb. Amugy egy lelek sem el a faluban a kedves hazmester hazasparon kivul. ;-) 

Hat ilyen kihalt British Columbia, aki szeretne ide jonni szivesen latjuk... ;-)*


----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 19)

*Jo tudni Canadarol*

Bojtika!  

Hány B.C. tartományban élő, magának megélhetést, gyökérverési lehetőséget kereső magyarnak kéne összefogni, hogy vállalkozásban meg tudja venni magának a falut? :roll: Lenne egy magyar colonia!

Micsoda csábos lehetőség? :wink:

Tisztára beindítja a fantáziát: bánya mint fizikai, adminsztrációs, stb. munkahely, kereskedelmi, szolgáltatási, oktatási, kulturális, stb. lehetőségek, idegenforgalom megszervezése, stb. (bár lehet, hogy nem tudok eleget az ügyről :?

Szóval: nahát?!


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 19)

Sziasztok!

Nagyon érdekes lenne, ha összefogással meg lehetne venni azt a falut. Nincs nagy vagyonom, és Magyarországon élek, de ha be lehetne indítani az ottani kórházat (és miért ne lehetne? kórházra mindenhol szükség van) én beszállnék, elmennék oda lakni és dolgozni! Azt hiszem nagyon izgalmas feladat lenne, tele kihívásokkal.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 19)

30-40% ot kene letenni a tobbit reszletre de lehet hogy meg keveseb is eleg lenne.
Aztan jon a nagy kerdes mibol lehetne megelni es fentartani a koltseget adot es iskola korhaz + a reszleteket.
Milyen toket lehetne oda csalogatni hogy munka alkalom legyen.


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 19)

Azt nem tudom, hogy Kanadában van-e olyan mint itt a Széchenyi-terv. Hallottam itt egy olyan faluról ami szintén a kipusztulás, elnéptelenedés határán volt, talán egy-két idős házaspár lakott ott. 
Nos, egy ember elindított egy hirdetést, hogy aki szeretne ott lakni szívesen várják. Hatalmas szervezés volt, rengeteg munka (aminek a részleteit nem tudom, de utána tudok nézni) aminek az eredménye képpen újjászületett a falu, mindent maguk csináltak az ott lakók. Az a nagy különbség, hogy dolgozni máshová jártak, a közeli városba. A falubeli óvodát, iskolát, körzetorvosi rendelőt saját maguk szervezték meg. Meghírdették az állásokat és az épületek felépítéséhez felvették a Széchenyi terves hitelt. Ugye a körzeti orvos a betegszám alapján (TB kártya) kapja a fizut az államtól. Az ovi teljesen magánkézbe került, az iskolát viszont nem tudom hogy szervezték meg. Szerintem az Oktatási Minisztériummal vették fel a kapcsolatot.
Mindezt azért volt jó látni-hallani, mert itt egyre több iskolát zárnak be, mivel egyre kevesebb a gyerek. Sajnos fogyóban van a magyarság az anyaországban.
Tudjátok a fiatalok tele vannak tervekkel, elhatározásokkal (mint én is), de minduntalan áthatolhatatlan falakba ütközünk. Az a szomorú, hogy nem mindig olyan az a fal amit ne lehetne áttörni, de aki építette nem engedi. Ezért próbálnak sokan szerencsét külföldöm. Jó szakképesítéssel, konkrét tervekkel, célokkal sokra lehet jutni-külföldön. Itthon ezt nem értékelik.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 19)

Bojtika ha utana neznel egy kicsit hol mi mennyi.
Sajnos itt bank hitelek vannak. Az a falu is valakie vagy a banke aki viszont csak a $ szereti.
Korhazat itt is a TB=OHIP fedezi de ahoz egy komoly letszamnak kell lenni hogy feltartsa.
Canadaba nem szabad eleve veszteseges uzletbe kezdeni. Az optimalis feltetelek mellett is sokszor vannak azok a be nem kalkulalt rossz dolgok ami miatt el lehet csuszni.


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 19)

Hát igen buktatók mindenhol vannak, sokszor a legtutibb üzletek is elúsznak, nem várt dolgok miatt. 
Kellene egy kalkulációt csinálni, hogy konkrétan mekkora az a falu, hány ház, lakás lenne, a jelentkezők létszáma sem utolsó dolog és az anyagi helyzetük sem. Azután hány vállalkozó jönne, mekkora tőkével (a hitelhez úgyis ez kell). 
Miből lehetne ott pénzt csinálni? :?: Turizmussal? Igaz, a magyarok hagyományosan vendégszerető emberek.
Azt hiszem ez nagyon nehéz dolog, de nincs lehetetlen. :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 19)

JUdit nagyon felcsigazta az erdeklodesedet ez a falu. :lol: 
Nyissal egy uj topicot es tervezzuk meg a canadai virtualis cyber falut.
Pro kontra ki miben lat lehetoseget es persze a negativumokat is figyelembe veve .
Peldak vannak sok fele van hogy kommunaban vagy kibucba elnek az emberek. Itt is alakul valami a most epulo Hortobagy.
:wink:


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 19)

Közben elolvastam az előző oldalakat és csak ámulok és bámulok. Tanultunk annakidején földrajzórán Kanadáról, de azt nem gondoltam volna, hogy ilyen gyönyörű. Fantasztikusak a képek! Az írások is szuperek amiket összegyűjtöttetek, nagyon sokat lehet belőlük tanulni, sok hasznos információt tartalmaznak. Dicséretet érdemeltek.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 19)

JUdit itt olyan jo kis csapat van, hogy a vilagon nincs meg egy ilyen! :lol: 
A Benyuszevi Part az nagyon osszetartja az embereket. :lol:


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 19)

Igen, az előző oldalak olvasgatása közben rájöttem arra, hogy szupi kis csapatot alkottok. Nagyon örülök neki, hogy összetartotok. A párt meg igazi kohéziós erő.


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 19)

Ez a bánya dolog érdekes. Nem tudom, hogy milyen bánya van ott, de lehetséges, hogy nem szén és lehetséges, hogy az ottani vízben vannak olyan ásványi anyagok, amely felhasználható lenne gyógyászati célra. Ezt a vizet be kellene vezetni a kórházba és a kórházat átalakítani, fogyókúrával, masszázzsal, izületi megbetegedések gyógyításával, stb. lehetne foglalkozni. Lehetne csinálni egy magyar éttermet, egy saját disznófarmot és pálinkafőzdét !!!! Semmilyen kaja nem készülne amerikai stilusú műanyagtápból, hanem minden természetes eredetű lenne, tápszer és gezarolmentes. Egy negyven fős csapattal érdemes lenne belevágni. 
A bánya gondolom már nincs művelés alatt. Biztonságos lejárást kellene építeni és hülye túristáknak mutogatni jó pénzért, némi rémtörténettel, szellemjárással. 
A faluközösséget úgy kellene szervezni, mint anno Izraelben szervezték a kibucokat. Támogatást kellene szerezni az Idegenforgalomtól, a bányáért felelős minisztériumtól ( és csinálni egy bányamúzeumot is ). Hatalmas munka, hatalmas szervezés, de nyereségessé lehetne tenni.
A falu zászlaja piros alapon fehér húsdaráló lenne.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 19)

*Utannanezek jobban, csak egy kis idot kerek, mostanaban kisse szejjelszorodtam.... ;-)*


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 19)

> mostanaban kisse szejjelszorodtam


Rendben van Bojti, csak szedd össze magad szép nyugodtan. Osszuk meg a munkát. Én adom az ötleteket, Te hozod a pénzt, Pitti meg a pálinkát. :twisted:


----------



## pitti (2004 Szeptember 19)

Efike írta:


> Osszuk meg a munkát. Én adom az ötleteket, Te hozod a pénzt, Pitti meg a pálinkát. :twisted:


Csocsi a lemezbonto vasklapnit, Fifi az elktronyikus rendor szemlesuto vasalot, a fonover a lovassagi husdaralot, a Laci meg a lefureszlt csovu kromozott rohamlapatot. Rend lesz.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 19)

folytatas, a falu tervezese
*Toronto topicba canadai virtualis cyber falu*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 19)

Efike írta:


> Rendben van Bojti, csak szedd össze magad szép nyugodtan. Osszuk meg a munkát. Én adom az ötleteket, Te hozod a pénzt, Pitti meg a pálinkát. :twisted:



* Na jo, kiveszem a penzem a bankbol, a "Monopoly Nemzeti Bankbol"...  *


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 19)

*Eszaknyugati teruletek - Northwest Territories*


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 19)

Csodalatos Kepek! :656:


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 19)

Ezek után a gyönyörű képek után kiváncsi lennék Kanada környezetvédelmi törvényeire, de nagyon komolyan. Ha utána tudnátok nézni nagyon megköszönném!  
Gondolom ezen a téren vasszigor uralkodik az országban. Ezt a sok természeti kincset védeni kell.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 19)

*Északnyugati területek - Northwest territories*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 19)

*Északnyugati területek - Northwest territories*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 19)

*Északnyugati területek - Northwest territories*


----------



## osyna (2004 Szeptember 21)

*... és mi van az egészséggel?*

Sziasztok!
Csak ámultam és bámultam, amikor elolvastam ezt a topicot. Magam sajnos csak 2-3 napig voltam Kanadában, természetesen a Niagarát néztük meg, felautóztunk NY-ból '96 őszén. Olyan gyönyörű színeket, mint akkor ősszel életemben nem láttam. Jó volt emlékezni erre a csodálatos országra és kirándulásra. 
Most azonban nem ezért írok. Keresek valakit, aki közületek vállalkozna arra, hogy a www.mypin.hu egészségügyi internetes oldalnak adna egy online interjút, ahol a kérdések Kanada egészségügyére vonatkoznának. Klári adta az ötletet, hogy ehhez a Fórumhoz forduljak. Igaza volt, nagyon ismeritek az országot, ahol éltek. Melitta, talán Te, vagy Fifi, vagy Pitti? Nem tudom, csak remélem, valamelyikőtök vállalkozni fog rá. Nem kell komplikált szakmai dolgokra gondolnotok, ha megnézitek az oldalt, az ÉLETMÓD menü alatt balra találhatóak a korábbi interjúk amelyek USA-ban, Venezuelában, Ausztráliában és Svédországban élő magyarokkal készültek. 
Köszönöm előre is.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 21)

Szia!
Koszonjuk hogy "meg &amp; rank talalatal" . :656: 
Sajnos en nem szeretek nagyon szerepelni :lol: de a tobbieket melegen is, es boldogan ajanlom. :lol: 
Klarika Fifike Judith Dulika es a tobbiek na es Pittit Csocsiket az itteni es a vilag mas tajain elo tagjainkat is ajanlom szivesen,Pitti o jartas minden termeszetgyogyasz egszseges itokakban.
Nem csak az osszes holgytagunkat de a fiuk nagyon sokban kiegeszitenek minket az egeszseges elet szepsegeire, es minden foldi joval ellatnak bennunket.
Neha van kivetel de azt nem tartjuk szamon.  
Nyissal egy topicot es kerdezgesd a valalkozo szellemueket...............van itt boven a vilagon nagyon sok varosbol orszagbol. :wink: es mindenki imadja a humort es valamennyien szeretjuk uj hazankat Canadat.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 21)

Fiuk lanyok canadiak kelettol nyugatra,nyugtarol keletre elok. lehet jelentkezni! :wink: 
Sok Usa tagunk van van Mexikobol van Kinabol van, Izrael, Del-Afrika, Japan,Europa majd minden orszagbol, Szulohazankbol is , Edelybol, felsorolni se tudom megkellenne nezni a statisztikat.
:roll:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 22)

*Eszaknyugati teruletek - Northwest Territories*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 22)

*Eszaknyugati teruletek - Northwest Territories*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 22)

*Eszaknyugati teruletek - Northwest Territories
*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 22)

*Eszaknyugati teruletek - Northwest Territories*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 22)

*Eszaknyugati teruletek - Northwest Territories*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 22)

*Eszaknyugati teruletek - Northwest Territories*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 22)

*Eszaknyugati teruletek - Northwest Territories*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 22)

*Eszaknyugati teruletek - Northwest Territories*


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 22)

No1 koszi


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 22)

*Eszaknyugati teruletek - Northwest Territories
Valogatas termeszeti szepsegeibol...*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 22)

*Eszaknyugati teruletek - Northwest Territories
Valogatas termeszeti szepsegeibol...*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 22)

*Eszaknyugati teruletek - Northwest Territories 
Valogatas termeszeti szepsegeibol...*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 22)

*... ezek voltak az utolso kepek, remelem oromet tudtam szerezni mindenkinek veluk ;-)*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 22)

*Valamit meg felteszek, gondoltam azoknak akik nem Kanadaban elnek egy kis segitseg, hogy hol is vannak az "Eszaknyugati teruletek - Northwest Territories"*


----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 22)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

Bojtikám és Kanada: :23: 

El vagyok ragadtatva!


----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 22)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

*Nunavut*

Kanada legfiatalabb tartománya 1999. április elsején alakult. Közel 2 millió km2-es térségét az Északnyugati területek keleti részéből alakították ki. Lakóinak száma mindösszesen 27 000, többsége -85 %- inuit (őket nevezték régebben eszkimónak, vagyis krí indián nyelven "nyershúsevőnek".

*Földrajza*
Óriási területének, ami annyi, mint Franciaország, Nagy-Britannia, Németország, Olaszország és Spanyolország együttesen, nagy részét hó és jég borítja. Az egész térség az erdőhatáron túl, zöme az északi sarkkörön is túl van. Nyugat felöl az Északnyugati területek, délről a Hudson-öblöt körbefogó Manitoba, Ontario és Québec határolja. Keleti partjait már az Atlanti-óceán mossa. Északi szigetei pedig 300 km-re vannak az Északi-sarktól. 
Az Északi területek nagy tavaitól keletre kezdődik a Kanada-pajzs (Laurentium), amely ősi sziklából és rárakódott bazaltos lávából, illetve homokkőből áll. A pajzs területe a homokkal, és agyaggal borított síkságtól a Hudson-öböl tájékán található sziklás dombvidékig terjed. Az öböltől északra lévő szigetek -Baffin, Bylot, Devon, Ellesmere- amelyeken eléggé magas hegyek emelkednek, az észak-amerikai kontinens peremét alkotják. Az Ellesmere-szigethez egész közel van Grönland. A nagy szigetek között még sok kisebb-nagyobb sziget található. Ezek egyike, az Ellef Ringnes Island mellett van jelenleg a föld északi mágneses pólusa.
A tartomány összesen 28 települése szétszórtan helyezkedik el a tengeröblök mellett. Az egész területen csak 20 km szilárd burkolatú út van településen kívül. A közlekedés a folyók, öblök, tengerek jégmentes időszakában hajóval, csónakkal történik, egyébként kutyaszánnal, motoros szánnal, valamint repülővel. Minden település mellet van egy kis repülőtér. A fővárosban, a Baffin-szigeten lévő Iqvaluit mellett légikikötő található. Kisebb sítalpas repülővel, helikopterrel pedig majdnem mindenütt le lehet szállni.
A tartománynak két nemzeti parkja van: az *Auyuittuk National Park Reserve *és az *Ellesmere Island National Park Reserve*.

*Történelme*
Az utolsó jégkorszak gleccserei mintegy 12 000 évvel ezelőtt kezdtek visszahúzódni a Hudson-öböl irányába. Jelen ismeretek szerint valószínű, hogy ezidőben kezdtek az indiánok és, kicsit később az inuitok elődei bevándorolni Ázsiából Észak-Amerikába, a Bering-szoroson át. (A legújabb kutatások ennek a feltételezésnek ellentmondani látszanak.) Az évezredek múlásával egyre inkább eljutottak keletre és északra. Az inuitok utolsó nagy vándorlása Alaszkából kelet felé kb. 1000 évvel ezelőtt történt. Hasonló korúak lehetnek az inuksuitnak nevezett kőhalmok, amelyek régi táborhelyeket jeleznek.
Ugyanebben az időszakban, Kr. u. 1000 körül, valószínűleg a vikingek is jártak errefelé. Mondáik arról szólnak, hogy Grönlandból nyugat felé, a partok mellett hajózva előbb Helluland (a lapos kövek földje), partjait pillantották meg, amely Baffin-szigete lehetett.
A vikingek után feltehetően Martin Frobisher volt az első európai, aki 1578-ban a mai Kanada északkeleti partján kikötött. Aranyat és az északnyugati átjárót kereste, de egyik sem sikerült. Így alapított a Baffin-szigeten egy települést, -ez a mai főváros Iqvaluit, amit 1987-ig Frobisher Baynek neveztek-, majd hazahajózott. Aztán a terület után megszünt az érdeklődés, csak bálnavadászok keresték fel. 
1611-ben Henry Hudson felfedezte az öblöt, amely később az ő nevét kapta. Majd 1615-ben William Baffin feltérképezte a később róla elnevezett sziget és a szárazföld (Québec) között húzódó Hudson-szorost. Kb. 50 év múlva az öbölről elnevezett társaság és riválisa, a North West Co kereskedőket küldött, hogy felfedezzék a terület északi földjeit. Ezek egyike volt Samuel Hearne, aki 1770-1772 között a Hudson-öbölből indulva elért a Coppermint folyó torkolatáig és -délebbre- a Nagy-Rabszolga tóig. Ő volt az első, aki eljutott -szárazföldön- Észak-Amerika jeges tengeri partjáig. Tovább kutatták az északnyugati átjárót: Robert Le Mesurier McClure, a brit királyi tengerészet kapitánya volt az, aki 1854-ben végül felfedezte az Atlanti-óceán és a Csendes-óceán közötti tengeri utat. A norvég Roald Amundsen a Gjöa hajóval 1903-1906 között végighajózott az Atlanti- és a Csendes-óceán közötti tengereken.
Kanada északi földjének nagy részét 1670 és 1867 között a Hudson's Bay Co kormányozta. 1868-ban adták át ezeket a briteknek, amely 1999-ig érvényes határokat 1912-ben határozták meg.
Az őslakosság 1960-ban kapott szavazati jogot a kanadai parlamentben, 1979-ben pedig először szerzett mandátumot inuit nemzetiségű lakos. Ezért merült fel az elképzelés, hogy az Északnyugati területek főként inuit lakta részei önálló szövetségi tartománnyá váljon. Ez végül 1999. április 1-én vált valóra, amikor a keleti területek Nunavut "a mi földünk" néven inuit önkormányzattá, Kanada legújabb tartományává alakult.
Inuitok ezen a területen kívül, sőt ennél nagyobb számban Alaszkában, Grönlandon és Dániában, és Szibériában élnek. Összlétszámuk azonban csekély, mindössze 120 ezer lehet. Ebből kanadai lakos kb. 23 ezer. Nyelvük az inuktitut, amely az eszkimó-aleut nyelvcsaládba tartozik. Az inuitok művészete, főleg szobrászata figyelemreméltó.
Az inuitok ma már nem nomádok, nem vándorolnak egész törzsek. Már nem építenek jégkutyhókat, legfeljebb hosszabb útjaikon éjszakáznak ilyesmiben. Meglehetősen nagy, összkomfortos, kormányzati támogatásból épült házakban élnek, iskoláik vannak, telefont használnak és az Anik nevű távközlési műhold révén televíziót néznek. Nagyon rövid idő alatt jutottak el a pattintott kőszerszámtól, a primitív csonteszközöktől és az izomerőtől a vadászpuskáig, a repülőig és az elektromos generátorig.

*Gazdaság*
Nunavut gazdaságának alapja egykor a bálnavadászat és a szőrmekereskedés volt, ma inkább a bányászat. Az északi szigeteken, illetve a tenger alatt olaj- és földgáz kitermelés folyik. A Hudson-öböltől nyugatra vas-, arany-, uránium- és gyémántbányák vannak. 
A területen három régió alakult ki: Baffin, Keewatin és Kitikmeot alkotják közigazgatásilag a hatalmas területet.

*Baffin régió*
Ide tartozik a legnagyobb sziget, Baffin Island, valamint a jeges-tengerben lévő kisebb-nagyobb szigetek. Ezen a vidéken az időjárás kiszámíthatatlan, és majdnem minden évben akad néhány nap, amikor még rádió-összeköttetés sincs. Szerencsés esetben északi fény is látható erre.
*Baffin-sziget *a kanadai szárazföld keleti oldala mellett fekszik, festői fjordok, jéghegyek, gazdag vadvilág és az éjféli nap földje. Márciustól júniusig a nap csak éjjel 3-kor nyugszik le. Autóval sem elérni, sem közlekedni nem lehet a szigeten, de három repülőtársaság gépei is le tudnak szállni a tartomány fővárosában, a Baffin szigeti Iqvaluitban.

*Iqvaluit*
1576-ban érkezett Martin Frobisher abba az öbölbe, melyet később róla neveztek el, és ahol a kialakuló település is nevét viselte. 1987-ben, népszavazás eredményeként visszakapta hagyományos, a "több, mint két hal" jelentésű inuit nevét.
Valaha kis kereskedelmi állomás volt. A 19. században európai és amerikai bálnavadászok keresték fel gyakran. A 4200 lakosú város ma az egyik legnagyobb településnek számít az Északi-sarkvidéken. A Baffin régió igazgatási, szállítási, oktatási és gazdasági központja. Számos galéria található a városban, amelyek az inuit művészetet koncentrálják. 
Nevezetessége a St. Jude (Szt. Júdás Tádé) anglikán templom, mely jégkunyhó alakot formáz. 
A Nunatta Sunakkutangit (A Föld Dolgainak Múzeuma) inuit szobor és kézműves kiállítást takar.
A Quammaarviit Historic Park Történelmi Emlékpark. A várostól 12 km-re nyugatra van, romterület, ahol a maradványok a történelem előtti időkből származnak. A sziget nyáron csónakkal, télen motoros- vagy kutyaszánnal érhető el.
A Meta Incognita-félszigeten, a Hudson-szoros és a Frobisher-öböl között terül el a Katannilik Park Reserve, mely védet terület, gazdag állatvilága és egyedülálló növényvilága van. 

*Pangirtung*
A település a Cumberland-tengerág mellett fekszik, egyike a Baffin-sziget legszebb helyeinek. A hegyek gyűrűjében elterülő várost régóta látogatják bálnavadászok. Kis repülőtere fogadja a közeli nemzeti park látogatóit.

*Auyuittuk National Park Reserve *a Baffin-sziget derekán fekvő védett terület. 1976-ban alakult, neve inuit nyelven "a hely, ahol sohasem olvad". Ez volt az első nemzeti park Kanadában, az Északi sarkkörön túl. A Penny-Highlands (P.-hegyvidék) 2000 m-nél magasabb csúcsai uralkodnak a parkban. Kb. 5000 km2 -es jégmező a Penny Ice Cap (P. jégsapka), amely az utolsó jégkorszak maradványa. A gleccserek által csiszolt, csupasz sziklákat a világ minden tájáról keresik fel a hegymászók.
Jegesmedvék, sarki rókák, kanadai rénszarvasok, fókák, bálnák, narválok (agyaras cet) népesítik be. Kb. 40 madárfaj él itt, köztük a ritka norvég vadászsólyom, és az énekes hattyú. 
Pangnirtugtól 50 km-re délre, a Cumberland-félszigeten van a *Kekerten Historic Park *(Történelmi Emlékpark). A látogatók bálnafigyelők, bálnazsírtartályok, valamint bálnavadász- és inuit házak maradványait nézhetik meg. 
A Baffin sziget délnyugati félszigetén -Foxe Peninsula- van *Cape Dorset *település, ahol több kíváló kanadai képzőművész él. A *Cape Dorset Territorial Park* különleges vadvilágáról nevezetes.
Igloolik kis sziget, ahol a korai inuit kultúra legértékesebb leleteit találták.

*Pond Inlet *
A Baffin-sziget északi partján fekvő, festői szépségű városka. Keskeny csatorna választja el a Bylot-szigettől, amely védett terület, a Bylot Island Bird Sanctuary (madármenedék) helyszíne. A szigeten hegyek, folyók, homokkősziklák, jéghegyek, gleccserek és hómezők váltakoznak. Jó esetben a tengerpartról bálna, narvál (agyaras cet), vagy jegesmedve látható.

*Little Cornwallis Island *
Kis sziget, ahol Polaris városka található. Itt van a világ egyik legészakibb bányája. Cinket, ólmot termelnek ki. A 240 lakosú település nevezetessége, hogy az átlagos jövedelem Kandában itt a legmagasabb: 96 200 USD (a kanadai átlag 70 000 USD). A közösségnek tornacsarnoka, fedett uszodája is van. Helyi sajátossága, hogy állandó őrjárat figyeli a jegesmedvék mozgását. 

*Axel Heiberg Island*
1985-ben egy geológiai kutatócsoport átrepült a sziget felett, és meglepve látták, hogy nagy fatönkök pettyezik az egyik domboldalt. Később a tudósok megállapították a helyszínen, hogy egy 45 millió éves, fosszilis erdőt találtak. Kiástak többek között aligátorcsontokat, amelyek azt bizonyítják, hogy az északi sarki éghajlat valamikor olyan volt, mint manapság a floridai Everglades-mocsárban.

*Ellesmere Island*
Kanada legészakibb szigetét nagy részben jégmezők, gleccserek fedik. A sziget északi oldalán van Nunavut másik nemzeti parkja, az *Ellesmere Island National Park*. Hegyvonulatait szintén hó és jég borítja. A Mount Barbeau 2604 m magas, ez a keleti Észak-Amerika legmagasabb hegye. A Lake Hazen pedig a legnagyobb tó a sarkkörtől északra.
A parkhoz közel, a tengerparton fekszik Alert, katonai bázis és meteorológiai állomás, a világ legészakabbra fekvő települése. Lakói -október közepétől február végéig- 19 héten át teljes sötétségben élnek. 

*Keewatin régió*
Ebbe a régióba a középső északi síkság nagy része, a Southampton-sziget és a Hudson-, valamint a Jemes-öböl tartozik, szigeteikkel együtt.
Már többször szó esett az előző leírásokban arról, hogy a Hudson-öböl Henry Hudsonról kapta nevét, aki 1611-ben vitorlázott be a hatalmas tengeröbölbe. Még ma sem tudják mi történt vele, amikor őt, fiát és néhány hűséges emberét a lázadó legénység partra tette. Csak az öböl partján lakó inuitok apákról fiúkra szálló történetei mesélnek róla, amely változatok csak kevés közös vonásban egyeznek. Az egyik változat szerint egy csónakban fehér embereket találtak, akik egy kivételével halottak voltak, az egy kivétel H. Hudson fia lett volna.

Samuel Herne 1771-es útja után több mint fél évszázadik senki nem érdeklődött az errefelé elszigetelődve élő emberek iránt, sem kereskedők, sem egyházak. Ma már a repülők segítségével a legtöbb település elérhető.

Keewantin területe nagy, szétterülő tundra, fátlan, félelmetes, majdnem lakatlan. Sokan úgy emlegetik, hogy "the Rarrens" vagyis "a Pusztaság", azonban a tundra éppenséggel nem nevezhető pusztaságnak. Sziklás terület, alacsony fűzfákkal, rengeteg vízfolyással, halakkal teli tavak ezreivel. Állatok is nagyszámban élnek rajta: hatalmas kanadai rénszarvascsordák, kis pézsmatulok csoportok, vízimadarak milliószámra. A kristálytiszta égbolton sokszor sarki fény szikrázik. 
A régió legnagyobb települése Baker Lake, amely az ilyen nevű tó mellett, a terület közepén fekszik. A tavat hosszú öböl, vagy folyótorkolat köti össze a Hudson-öböllel.

*Rankin Inlet*
A 2100 lakosú település a Hudson-öböl partján fekszik, a Keewatin régió közigazgatási központja, a múlt és jelen szintézise. A városi séta során az inuit kézművesek munkái kísérik a látogatót.

*Marble Island*
Rankintól 50 km-re van ez a sziget, a kísértetek szigetének is nevezik. Már több mint 200 éve, hogy James Knight, az északnyugati átjáró keresése közben hajótörést szenvedett a sziget partján. A brit tengerészek több mint egy évig életben maradtak, de lassan az éhség, a skorbut és különböző balesetek következtében mind elhaltak. A kovács maradt utolsó, akire később temetetlenül találtak üllője mellett. Legenda szőtte körül ezeket a szerencsétleneket és az inuitok számára kísértetjárta, átkozott föld lett, amit nem volt célszerű felkeresni. A hiedelem szerint annak, aki meglátogatja a helyet, négykézláb kell kimászni a partra, hogy ne érje szerencsétlenség.

*Kitikmeot régió*
Ez a régió a szárazföld északi partján a Dolphin partjának és Union-szoros, a Coronation-öböl, a Queen Maud-öböl mellett fekszik, a Boothia-félszigeten, a Viktoria-sziget és a Prince of Wales-sziget egy-egy részét, és a kisebb öblök szigeteit foglalja magában. Az egész régió az északi sarkkörön túl esik. Kevés település van rajta, néhányuk repülővel sem közelíthető meg.
A mai Kitikmeot régióban történt, a Viktoria-tengerszorosban, hogy John Franklin, expediciójának egész legénysége odaveszett a fagy, a hideg, a skorbut miatt, miközben az északnyugati átjárót keresték. Roald Amundsen viszont sikeresen hajózott át -a 20. század elején- méghozzá errefelé, a szárazföldet a szigetektől elválasztó öblök és szorosok útján az egyik óceántól a másikig. Az ő hajójáról nevezték el a King William-szigeten lévő Gjoa Haven városkát.



Most pedig szép türelmesen várjuk meg, míg kíváló tehetségű főfényképészünk gondos és ihletet fotóválogatása kiegészíti, képszerűvé varázsolja az olvasottakat.
Bojtikám, Tied a pálya!


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 24)

*Koszonjuk Gretikem :656: ... tehat a csatlakozo kepek. 

Nunavut - A mi foldunk (inuit/eszkimo nyelven)*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 24)

*Nunavut - A mi foldunk*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 24)

*Nunavut - A mi foldunk

Az inuksuitnak nevezett kohalmok, amelyek regi taborhelyeket jeleznek.*


----------



## FiFike (2004 Szeptember 24)

Jujj Bojti !! Felelmetesen jok a kepek . Koszonjuk :23:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 24)

Csak tudnám, hogy miként raktárk ezt össze daru nélkül !


----------



## pitti (2004 Szeptember 24)

A kovet nem muszaly darura rakni. Megall a masik kovon is :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 24)

Efike írta:


> Csak tudnám, hogy miként raktárk ezt össze daru nélkül !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 24)

Vannak. De nem ekkorák :lol:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Szeptember 24)

Vese vagy epe kovek >>>>talan draga kovek ? 
Mond milyen van neked Efike ?


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 24)

FiFike drága, Te a vesémbe akarsz látni. Ottan van egy darab kavics már vagy 20 éve betökösödve. Ne piszkáld ! A haverjai természetes úton jöttek ki, még most is izzadok, ha eszembejut. :evil:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 24)

*"Greta bár elbúcsúzott, jó szellemként kísértve köztünk marad. Ugyanis rajtam keresztül gondoskodott a hátralévő tartományi leírásokról és a 12 világörökségi listán lévő nemzeti park leírásáról. Ezek felrakását képekkel kiegészítve továbbra is folytatni szeretnénk." *


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 24)

Efike írta:


> Csak tudnám, hogy miként raktárk ezt össze daru nélkül !



*Efi ... ezek nem olyan nagy kovek mint ahogy kineznek, nem kell hozzajuk daru. ;-) 
Itt BC-ben is lehet latni hasonlo kohalmokat az ut szelen vagy ha valahol barangolsz folyok partjan, tenger partjan, hegyekben...stb.*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 24)

*Nunavut - A mi foldunk tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 24)

*Nunavut - A mi foldunk tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 24)

*Nunavut - A mi foldunk tartomany
Az ott elo inuitok muveszete, foleg szobraszata figyelemremelto.*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 24)

*Nunavut - A mi foldunk tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 26)

*Nunavut - A mi foldunk tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 26)

*Nunavut - A mi foldunk tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 26)

*Nunavut - A mi foldunk tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 26)

*Nunavut - A mi foldunk tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 26)

*Nunavut - A mi foldunk tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 26)

*Nunavut - A mi foldunk tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 26)

*Nunavut - A mi foldunk tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 26)

*Nunavut - A mi foldunk tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 26)

*Nunavut - A mi foldunk tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 26)

*Nunavut - A mi foldunk tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 26)

*Nunavut - A mi foldunk tartomany*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 26)

*Nunavut - A mi foldunk tartomany
...utolso kepek*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 10)

*Igeretemhez hiven tovabbitom Greti beszamolojat a kanadai tartomanyokrol.*
_____________________________________________________________


_ 
*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*_



A tartomány déli részén, a végtelen gabonaföldeken búzát, árpát, rozsot és zabot termelnek. A csoportosan felállított gabonasilók Stonehengeként emelkednek ki a síkságból. Az aratás idoszakában a porfelhon keresztül vörösnek látszik a nap. Északabbra a tavak miliádjai csillognak, partjaikon nyírfák és rezgonyárfák világos kontrasztot képeznek a háttérfüggönyt alkotó fenyoerdok elott. Még északabbra, ahol az utak ösvényekké változnak, már csak a vadászok, halászok és bányászok járnak. 
Ezek a képek jellemzik Saskatchewant, amelynek neve indián szóból ered: "kisiskatchewan" azt jelenti a síksági indiánok nyelvén, 
hogy "a folyó, amely gyorsan folyik", utalva ezzel a terület legjelentosebb folyójára, amelyrol a tartomány a nevét kapta. 

*Földrajza*

A tartomány területe 651 903 km2. Az egyetlen a kanadai tartományok között, amelynek nincsenek természetes határai. Hosszú négyszögletes területének minden oldalát mesterségesen állapították meg. Nyugatról Alberta, északról az Északnyugati területek, keleten Manitoba, délen, pedig az USA határolja. Lakóinak száma 10 millió, kétharmaduk városokban, foleg a déli részeken él. 
Saskatchewan felét erdo borítja, harmada szántóföld, és mintegy nyolcada vízfelület, mégpedig édesvíz. Tengerpartja nincs. Különösen északon bovelkedik kisebb-nagyobb tavakba. Három nagy folyórendszere van: az Assiniboine, a North és a South Saskatchewan (amelyek a tartományban egyesülnek), valamint a Churchill és mindezek mellékfolyói. Mind a három nagy folyó a Hudson-öbölbe ömlik. A tartomány északi harmada a Kanadai-pajzs része. A sziklás, mocsaras, rengeteg tóval és folyóval szabdalt területen 32 millió hektár az erdo. 
A délebb terület kétharmada viszonylag sík, mégis itt van a tartomány legmagasabb pontja: a délnyugati sarokban az 1392 m magas Cypress Hills (Nagy homokdomb), délnyugaton a Big Muddy Badlands (Nagy sáros badland) és délen középen a Qu'Appelle Valley (Qu-völgy), amely utóbbi majdnem a tartomány felén áthúzódik. 
A tartományban két nemzeti park van: a Grasslands National Park és a Prince Albert National Park. 

*Történelem*

Több nyugati tartományhoz hasonlóan Saskatchewan is azok közé a nagy, néptelen régiókhoz tartozott, amelyet 1670-ben II. Károly angol király átengedett a Hudson's Bay Co számára. Mielott az elso európai farmerek ideérkeztek, a terület hatalmas füves, széljárta térség volt, melyen nagy bölénycsordák legeltek. Az elso bölényvadászok ugyan jártak a területre, de nem telepedtek le. 
Henry Kelsey volt az elso európai, aki 1690-ben eljutott a mai Saskatchewan területére. Több indián törzs élt erre akkor (északon csippewa, középen blackfoot vagyis feketeláb, délen assinbione). Sok emlék nem maradt az európaiak érkezése elotti idokbol, inkább csak sziklarajzok, vésetek, földrajzi elnevezések emlékeztetnek az oslakókra. 
A két nagy rivális, a Hudson'Bay és a North West Co 1750 után kezdtek szormekereskedo állomásokat létesíteni a Saskatchewan folyó mentén. Az elso maradandó település Cumberland House volt, melyet 1774-ben alapított Samuel Hearne angol felfedezo. A kereskedelmi állomások lettek a ma is meglévo települések osei. Ezek elso lakosai az európaiak (foleg franciák) és indiánok keveredésébol származó meszticek voltak, akik a késobbi Manitoba terültérol érkeztek. 1870 után, amikor Kanada kormánya mindenkinek ingyen földet adott annak, aki kérte, a világ minden tájáról, de foképp Európából (Magyarországról is) telepesek érkeztek ide. A Kanadát kelet-nyugat irányban átszelo Canadian Pacific Railway megépülése és a lovasrendorség megalakulása óta egyre többen merészkedtek a nyílt területekre. 
1870-ben lett Kanadáé a tartomány, de akkor még nem különállóként, hanem az Északnyugati területekkel együtt. 1870 körül Montanából (USA) "farkasvadászok" törvénytelen bandák érkeztek a tartomány déli részére és whiskyt adtak az indiánoknak bölényborért és szárított húsért. Az 1873-ban alakult északnyugati lovasrendorség teremtett aztán rendet. 
1882-ben az Északnyugati területek székhelye Regina lett, idehelyezték a lovasrendorség központját is. 1885-ben a meszticek és néhány indián törzs fellázadt a kanadai kormány ellen, vezetojük Louis Riel volt. Az "északnyugati lázadás"-ként elhíresült zendülést, amely az utolsó felkelés volt Kanadában, fegyveres erokkel hamar leverték. 
1905-ben Saskatchewan Kanada önálló tartományává vált, majd több nagyobb város vetélkedése után Reginát választották fovárosául. 
1931 és 1941 között a hosszú aszály, sáskajárás és a felso földréteg eróziója mezogazdasági válságot okozott a területen, ezt azonban hamarosan kiheverték. A tartomány ma Kanada gabonatermésének több mint 50 százalékát adja. 

*Gazdaság*

A tartomány legnagyobb bevételi forrását a mezogazdaság jelenti. Teljes földterületének 46 százalékát muvelik. A gazdaság lényegesebb részét azonban az állattenyésztés adja. Koolajtermelése Kanadában a második, de a tartomány délnyugati részén földgázt is találtak. 
A bányászat is fontos iparág. A mutrágyaként hasznosított kálisó az egyik legfontosabb bányakincse. Itt található a világ kálisókészletének 40 százaléka. De jelentos az uránium és a szénbányászata, Manitoba határa mentén, pedig ezüst-, arany-, réz- és cinkbányák vannak, északnyugaton pedig feltáratlan vasérclelohelyek találhatók. Említésre méltó a gyorsan fejlodo biotechnológia, a repülogép- és a számítógépipar. 
A tartományt idegenforgalmi szempontból öt (délnyugati, délkeleti, északkeleti, északnyugati és északi) régióra osztották. A következo ismertetok is ezt követik. 

*Regina *

A tartomány fovárosa, és második legnagyobb települése, lakosainak száma 180 400. Bár fátlan préri közepén fekszik, sok árnyas, szép park van a városban, amelyek a Wascana Creek mellé települtek. Közlekedési csomópont, keresztül halad rajta az 1-es számú Trans Canada Highway, és a 6-os és 11-es foközlekedési út, valamint a Canadian Pacific Railway. 
Repülotere a belvárostól 5 km-re van. A reptér és a belváros között buszjáratok közlekednek. A vasútállomás mára kaszinóvá alakult. A várostól keletre húzódik az 1-es út. A várost elsosorban gyalogosan, sétálva érdemes bejárni. 

*Várostörténet*

Az indiánok egykor a Wascana patak partján szárították a bölényhúst, itt tisztították, terítették ki a boröket. A terület ezért az Oscana nevet kapta, ami krí nyelven azt jelenti, hogy "csonthalom" (pile of bones). Ez lett a neve -Pile-O'Bones- a településnek, amely az ideérkezo vasút (1882) mellett kezdett fejlodni. Már ekkor az Északnyugati területek kormányzatának székhelye, a lovasrendorség központja lett. Néhány évvel késobb Kanada fokormányzójának a felesége Louise hercegno megváltoztatta a város nevét anyja, Viktória királyno tiszteletére: ekkor kapta a Regina ("királyno") nevet. 1906-tól az új tartomány, Saskatchewan fovárosa. Ma modern nagyváros, bevásárlóközpontokkal, múzeumokkal, színházakkal, egyetemmel, sok parkkal. 
A városnak gazdag muvészeti és multikultúrális hagyományai vannak. A Regina Orchestra Kanada leghosszabb ideje folyamatosan muködo szimfonikus zenekara. A régi városházán muködik a Globe Theatre Regina hivatásos színtársulata. 

A belváros szívében vannak a városi közigazgatási hivatalokat és városi könyvtárat magában foglaló épületek. A könyvtárban található a Prairie History Room (Préitörténeti kiállítás), valamint a Dunlop Art Gallery, ahol a környék muvészeinek alkotásai láthatók. 
A Wascana Centre a város déli részén fekvo 930 hektáros park, amely a Wascana patak duzzasztásával keletkezett Wascana-tó körül alakult ki. Ez Regina törvényhozásának, kulturális életének, a szórakozásnak központja. Itt találhatók a város legérdekesebb látnivalói, városnézo séták indulnak innen. Komp visz át a Wascana-tó szigetére. 
Látnivalók itt még: a Legislative Building (Capitol), a törvényhozó testület impozáns épülete, melyben muvészeti kiállítás van. Itt található a Trafalgar Fountain (T. kút), mely 1845 és 1939 között a londoni Trafalgar téren állt. A Diefenbaker Homestead (H. Gazdaság) 1957-1963 között Kanada miniszterelnöke volt, lakóháza emlékhelyként szolgál. A Mackenzie Art Gallery Saskatchewan egyik legnagyobb kiállítási központja. A Royal Saskatchewan Museum (Földtudományi kiállítás), a tartomány geológiai és paleontológiai fejlodését mutatja be. Itt található Kanada egyetlen "rezidens" dinoszauruszrobotja. A tartomány indián népeinek kulturális kincseit is bemutatják itt. A parkban van a szimfonikus zenekar központja is. 
A Royal Canadian Mounted Depot and Museumban (a Királyi Kanadai Lovasrendorség Ezredparancsnoksága és Múzeuma) muködik a kanadai lovasrendorség egyetlen tisztképzo foiskolája. Hétköznap délután színpompás díszszemle látható itt. 
A Goverment House Historic Property (Kormányzói ház muemlék) a 19. század vége felé emelt, 2,5 hektáros, tájkerttel körülvett, szépen helyreállított, elegáns épület. Ma a tartományi alkormányzó lakik benne. A Regina Plains Museum (R. síksági múzeum) a síksági indiánok kultúráját, az Európából származó korai telepesek kulturális, politikai, gazdasági életét, és a meszticek emlékeit mutatja be. 
A város rendezvényei közül kiemelkedik a november végén tartott Canadian Western Agribition, Kanada elso számú mezogazdasági bemutatója és állatvására. Ilyenkor rodeók és egyéb események szórakoztatják a látogatókat. 

*Délnyugati régió *

*Moose Jaw *
A 33 ezer lakosú város furcsa neve ("a jávorszarvas állkapcsa") valószínuleg onnan származik, hogy a hasonló nevu patakot nagy kanyarja miatt az indiánok moosichoppishannissippi névvel illeték. A név másik népszeru magyarázata, hogy valamikor régen egy utazó a kocsijának kerekét az itt talált jávorszarvas-állkapoccsal rögzítette. A legvalószínubb elképzelés szerint a név a "moosegaw" krí indián szóból származik, ami "meleg szello" jelentésu, utalva a városban és környékén uralkodó meleg szelekre. 
Amikor az Egyesült államokban alkoholtilalom volt (1919-1933), a város az amerikai gengszterek és csempészek fohadiszállásaként muködött. A hely a "Little Chicago of the Prairies" (A préri kis Chicagója) gúnynevet kapta. 
A város ma Nyugat-Kanada fontos ipari és mezogazdasági központja. A közeli haderobázison muködik Kanada egyik legforgalmasabb repülotere és a fegyveres erok murepülo-csapatának központja. Belvárosának nevezetességei a falfestmények. 
Az épületek falán több mint 20 festmény beszél a várostörténetrol. A Moose Jaw Art Museum foképp helytörténeti múzeum. 
A Tunnels of Little Chicago (Kis Chicago alagútjai) alagút és átjáró hálózat a város alatt, mely ma is bejárható. Valamikor szeszcsempészek használták. Eredetileg régebben fúrták kínai vasútépíto munkások, hogy a "fejadót" kikerüljék. 
A várost észak-dél irányban átszeli a 2-es út, amelynek déli szakaszát, a Powder River Trail-t egykor a fuvarozók és farmerek használták, amikor Denverbe (USA) tartottak. A Sukanen Ship Pioner Village and Museum falumúzeum korabeli épületekkel, berendezésekkel. Itt áll egy befejezetlen hajó, melyet Tom Sukanen finn telepes kezdett építeni. A 2-es út mellett észak felé található Buffalo Pound (Bölénykarám). Ez egy 350 hektáros tartományi park része, melyet bölénycsorda számára tartanak fenn. 

*Swift Current *
A ma 14 900 lakosú város egykori helyén indiánok és szormekereskedok táboroztak. 1874-ben az északnyugati lovasrendorség állomásozott a Swift Current folyó mentén. Késobb a Canadian Pacific Railway épített raktárakat, így ez lett itt Nyugat-Kanada tehervégállomása. Innen nehéz társzekerek szállították tovább az árukat. Még ma is sok helyen látni a keréknyomokat. 
A 19-20. század fordulóján ide is érkeztek földmuvesek, akik átalakították a város gazdaságát. 1952-ben olajat találtak a környéken, így a város hamarosan az olajkitermelés központja lett. De a mezogazdaság is számottevoen megmaradt. A város nevezetessége a Swift Current Museum. Helytörténeti anyaga mellett Délnyugat-Saskatchewan állatvilágát, kozeteit mutatja be.

*Saskatchewan Landing Provoncial Park *
Az 5500 hektáros tartományi park a South Saskatchewan folyó két partján terül el. Fontos átkelo hely volt az európai emberek érkezése elott, de késobb is itt gázoltak át az észak felé tartók. A gázlónál tábla hirdeti emléküket. A dombokon indián temetkezési helyek és sátorgyuruk (teepee rings) találhatók. A Goodwin House, amit a 19-20. századfordulón épített egy lovasrendortiszt, most helyreállítva látogatóközpontként szolgál. 

*Great Sand Hills *
Az elobbi parktól nyugati irányban található, a rajta áthaladó út Saskatchewan sivatagján, a Nagy-homokdombokon vezet át. Az 1900 km2 területen homokdunék vannak és futóhomok van,, de vannak füves részei is, melyek nyáron virágba borulnak. Ezen a területen gyakran láthatók füles amerikai szarvasok és antilopok.

*Sceptre *
A Nagy-homokdomb északi peremén fekvo kis település 200 lakosú. A 32-es út mellett fekszik a világ legnagyobb búzaszobra. Érdekessége a Great Sandhills Museum, mely a homokdombok környékének örökségét, térképeit, dokumentumait, tárgyait, a helyi vadvilág mintapéldányait gyujti. Sceptrétol nyugatra a 32-es út csatlakozik a 21-es úthoz, mely délre tart. Kb 110 km után az út keresztezi az 1-es foközlekedési utat.

*Maple Creek *
Az elobbi keresztezodés után található 2300 lakosú város az azonos nevu folyó partján fekszik. Elnevezése (Maple Creek, azaz Juhar-patak) a Canadian Pacific Railway munkásaitól származik, akik 1882 telét itt töltötték. Nevezetessége a Jasper Cultural and Historical Centre (Kulturális és Történeti Központ), és az Oldtaimer's Museum (Veteránmuseum), mely Saskatchewan legrégebbi múzeuma, a lovasrendorségre, az indián nemezetekre és az elso telepesekre vonatkozó dokumentumokat, fényképeket, tárgyakat oriz. 

*Cypress Hills Interprovincial Park *
Maple Creektol délre, 40-50 km-re van. Két részbol álló tartományi park, melynek nyugati része "tartományközi", mivel két tartományt köt össze: középen halad át Alberta és Sakatchewan határa. A tartomány két részét 22 km köti össze, mely csapadékos idoben nem járható. A környezo mezokön júniusban látványos vadvirágok nyílnak. 
A Cypress Hills a legmagasabbra nyúló hegyvonulat Labrador és a Sziklás-hegység között. A krí indiánok "myun-a-tuh-gow", vagyis "gyönyöru felvidék" névvel illeték. Legmagasabb pontja 1392 m. A park 18 410 hektáron terül el, fenyoerdok, pázsitfu, ritka vadvirágok otthona. Állatvilágában megtalálható az amerikai hiúz, a vad pulyka, a jávorszarvas és mintegy 200 madárfajta él itt. Érdekes geológiai látványossága a Conglomerata Cliffs (törmelékkozet-sziklák) és a Bald Butte (Meredek kopasz-hegy). 
A Fort Walsh National Historic Site a park déli oldalához kapcsolódó erod, amely a lovasrendorség állomása volt. Nem messze tole áll a Farwell"s Trading Post (kereskedelmi állomás), amely az illegális whisky-, fegyver- és szormekereskedelem raktára volt egykor. 
Ahol a 21-es út becsatlakozik a 13-as útba, azt Red Coat Trailnek (Vörös kabátosok ösvényének) nevezik. Erre vonult ugyanis az északnyugati lovasrendorség, mely a kanadai vadnyugatra indult rendet csinálni. 

*Eastend* 
Mindösszesen 600 lakosú, szép kis város a Frenchman folyó völgyében. A völgy legújabb neve Valley of The Hidden Secrets (Rejtett titkok völgye). Itt sok és jelentos paleontológiai lelohely és történelmi helyszín található, benne: dinoszauruszok, triceratopszok, és hasonló osállatcsontokat ástak ki. 
Nevezetessége az Eastend Fossil Research Station (Öskövület-kutató Állomás). Világszerte nagy érdeklodést váltott ki az 1994-1995-ben napvilágra került osállatlelet, a majdnem teljes Tyrannosaurus Rex csontváz, melybol összesen 12 van a világon (15 m hosszú, 5,5 m magas lehetett és 5,5 tonnát nyomott). Az Eastend Museum-Cultural Centre Múzeum és Muvelodési központ, a környékbeli dinoszauruszcsontok gyujteményét orzik itt. 

*Shaunavon* 
Az 1900 lakosú préri város azon a vidéken fekszik, amelynek neve Bone Creeak Basin (Csont patak medencéje). Nevezetessége a kiváló, hideg forrásvíz, amellyel a királyi vonatot is ellátták, amikor VI. György király és felesége Kanadába látogatott 1939-ben. 
A Grand Coteau Heritage and Cultural Centre városközpont, örökségi és muvelodési központ. Természetrajzi kiállításán oskövületeket, madarakat, emlosállatokat, halakat, ásványokat mutatnak be. 

*Grassland National Park *
Az elozo várostól elobb délre, majd keletre fordulva érheto el. A tartomány déli részén, az USA határa mellett, Val Marie és Killdeer között fekszik, két részbol áll. Ma a préri 450 km2-ét foglalja el, de a duplája lesz a tervek szerint. A prérire jellemzo a közönséges és a ritka növényzet, az állatvilága védett. Érdekes geológiai jelenségei vannak, mint a magányos, meredek hegyek, a badlandformációk és szurdokok. Jellegzetes állatai: a prérikutya, csörgokígyó, a füles amerikai szarvas, a villásszarvú antilop és a sas. 
Kanada elso dinoszaurusz leletét itt, a Killdeer Badlands térségében találták 1875-ben. Korai indián telepek nyomát is fellelték erre. 
A park nagy része magántulajdonban van még, amely területeken földmuvelés, állattenyésztés folyik. A kijelölt utakról csak engedéllyel lehet letérni. 

*Gravelbourg *
Az 1200 lakosú város Saskatchewan kulturális gyöngyszeme. A település a tartomány francia kulturális, vallási és oktatási központja. 
Nevezetessége a Musée de Gravelbourg Museum (korai telepesek emlékhelye), és a Cathedrale Notre-Dame de l'Assomption (Szuz Mária mennybemenetele-székesegyház), mely utóbbi 1918-ban épült. 

*Assiniboia *
A 2700 lakosú város elsorendu vadászterület közepén fekszik: foképpen ozet és vadkacsát vadásznak a környéken. Nevét arról a körzetrol kapta, amely 1882-ben alakult az Északnyugati területek részén. Az "assinboine" szó az odzsibvé indiánok nyelvén azt jelenti, hogy "aki kövekkel foz". Nevezetessége az Assiniboai and Distric Museum, mely a 20. század itteni életét mutatja be. 

*St. Victor Petroglyphs Provincial Historic Park *
A sziklarajzok (petroglifák) tartományi parkja, a St Victor falutól 5 km-re délre. Az egyik homokko sziklán prehisztorikus indián rajzokat és véseteket látni. A szikla tetején emberi alakok, arcok, lábnyomok, állatok és állati nyomok találhatók. Az ábrázolások eléggé kopottak, inkább délután illetve felhos idoben lehet látni oket.

*Wood Montain *
A csupán 100 lakosú falutól 8 km-re délre érdekes látnivaló van, a Wood Mountain Post Historic Park (W.M. állomás történelmi emlékpark). Ezen a helyen az északnyugati lovasrendorség állomáshelye volt 1874-1918 között. Két épületet rekonstruáltak, a többinek az alaprajzát alacsony fatuskókból rakták ki. Az épületekben a lovasrendorség és a sziú indiánokkal kapcsolatos kiállítás van. 1876-ban a sziú fonök, Ülo Bika vezetésével 5000 indián lépte át az Egyesült Államok és Kanada határát. Egyezkedés folyt Ülo Bika és a lovasrendorség ezredese, James Walsh között. Ennek következtében hosszú ideig békében éltek az indiánok Kanadában. 
A Rodeo Ranch Museum (Rodeo és farmmúzeum) a környék mezogazdaságát, indián nemzeteinek életmódját és a nyeregkészítés mesterségét mutatja be. 

*Coronach *
A 900 lakosú városka múzeuma régió történeti dokumentumokat, fényképeket, és az elso telepesek életet mutatja be. 
A településrol északkeletre túrákat indítanak a Big Muddy Badlands (Nagy sáros Badland) területére. A különleges sziklaformációkon kívül itt az egykor rejtozködo zsiványok és marhatolvajok barlangjait, indián sátorgyuruket és szertartási köröket látni. Itt van Kanada egyetlen bölényábrázolása is. A Poplar River Power Staion and Strip Mine (Eromu és külszíni fejtésu bánya) látogatható is. 

*
Délkeleti régió *

Reginából indulva a 8-as és a 13-as úton kell haladni. 

*Weyburn *
A 9700 lakosú város nevét skót vasúti munkásoktól kapta 1893-ban, akik a Souris folyó forrásvidékének mocsaras területén "wee burn" nevezték, ami az o nyelvükön "ici-pici patakocska" jelentésu. 
Mára a környezo mezogazdasági térség jelentos kereskedelmi központjává vált. Közlekedési csomópont: itt keresztezi egymást a nyugat-keleti irányú 13-as Red Coat Trail, az északról délre haladó 35-ös és a délkelet-északnyugat irányú 39-es Canam Hightway. 
Nevezetességei: a Wheel of Progress (A fejlodés kereke, a Városházán). A város történetét ábrázolja a kezdeti idoktol a rézzel keretezett mahagóni táblákból készült kerék, külloi között 10 mozaikkép ábrázolja Weyburn múltját. A kerék súlya 909 kg, átméroje 3,9 m. A Soo Line Historical Museum egy 1902-bol származó és helyreállított házban és egy gépházban elhelyezett történeti múzeum, a térség korai történetét, az indiánok és az elso telepesek tárgyait mutatja be. Itt szerepel Charles Wilson 5000 darabból álló ezüst, üveg és bútor gyujteménye. A városban áll néhány szép, korabeli, helkyreállított ház és a Weyburn Area Heritage Village (történelmi örökségi falú). 

*Estevan *
A 10 800 lakosú település Saskatchewan legdélebbre fekvo városa, csupán 16 km-re van a kanadai-amerikai határ. Kanada egyik legnaposabb helye. Estevan a tartomány "energiavárosa", ami a térség nagy földgáz-, olaj- és szénkészletének köszönheto. 
A Souris nevu folyó völgyében fekvo város nevét a Candian Pacific Railway elso és második elnökének -George Stephen és William C. van Home- nevébol alkották a 19. század vége felé. Néhány szép korabeli épület megmaradt még. A Wood End Building (városközpontban) a lovasrendorség laktanyája volt. 1893-ban épült. Benne a szervezet korabeli emlékei állnak. A közelében áll az Eli Mandel Herotage Park, ahol olajmezo bemutató áll. 
A Roche Percée (Lyukas szikla) a várostól délkeletre található, érdekesen erodálódott sziklaformáció-csoport. 
Boundary Dam duzzasztógát, Kanada legnagyobb áramtermelo eromuve, és a legnagyobb olyan létesítmény, amelyhez lignitet használnak fel. A duzzasztással keletkezett tó, a Boundary Dam Lake lenyúlik egészen az USA határáig. 

*Carlyle *
A városka 1300 lakosú. Két jelentosebb nevezetessége van: a Caryle Rusty Museum and Tourist Information Centre (Rozsdás emlékek múzeuma és Információs központ). Fogorvosi felszerelések, mezogazdasági eszközök, II. világháborús egyenruhák, orvosi muszerek, fényképek, vasúttal kapcsolatos berendezések állnak benne. A Moose Mountain Provincial Park a várostól északnyugatra, a délkeleti régió legmagasabb fennsíkján elterülo tartományi park. 1906-ban egy kis üdülo- és fürdohely létesült a Kenosee-tó körül, ebbol fejlodött ki a park. Gazdag vadvilágában foleg jávorszarvas, jávorantilop, vadludak találhatók, vízimadarak fészkelnek a tavon, és több mint 450 hódvár áll a park területén. 

*Manor *
A 300 lakosú falú látnivalója a Cannington Manor Provincial Historic Park (Tartományi Történeti Park). 1882-ben alapították azért, hogy az angol felso középosztály életmódját honosítsák meg a tartományban. Krikettmérkozéseket, rókavadászatot tartottak. Ma korhu kiállítás eleveníti meg az egykori emlékeket. 

*Rocanville *
A település 900 lakosú. Nevezetessége a Rocanville and District Museum, melynek együttesében van egy templom, egy felújított vasútállomás, egy 1896-ból való iskolaépület berendezéssel együtt, valamint muködo gozgépeket, traktorokat mutat be. A Fort Esperence National Historic Site egy 1757-ben alapított erod. Ez volt az elso erod, illetve kereskedelmi állomás a Qu'Apelle folyó mellett, és sokáig a legdélebbi is az Északnyugati térségben. 

*Esterhazy *
A 2600 lakosú városnak a "föld sója" az állandó jelzoje, mivel a környéken hatalmas kálisótelepek vannak. Az itteni bánya a legnagyobb az egész világon. 
Magyarok alapították. Nem ez volt az egyetlen magyar hely Kanadában, de a többi már eltunt a térképrol. Az eredeti telepesek leszármazottai közül csak nagyon kevesen beszélnek magyarul. A hely fennmaradása a szerencsés kiválasztásnak köszönheto. Esterházy Pál Oszkár a Canadian Pacific Railway megbízásából toborzott bevándorlókat telepítette ide az 1880-as évek második felében. Szétszórt tanyák alkották a kolóniát. A századfordulón megérkezett vasút fejlesztette fel igazán. A hely lassanként a környék kereskedelmi és közlekedési központja lett. 1940 körül fedezték fel a hatalmas kálisóbányát, mely megalapozta jövojét. 1957-ben kapott városi rangot. 
Az Esterhazy Community Museum helytörténeti anyagot állít ki. A Kaposvar Historic Site Museum, a várostól 5 km-re van az elso magyar kolónia, melynek Kaposvar lett a központja. Eredeti fagerendás épületeiben kiállítások vannak.

*Stockholm *
Esterháztól keletre, Manitoba határán van a település, a svédek alapították. Eleinte Kaposvarról magyar papok jártak ide. Késobb templom és plébánia épület, 1924-tol mindig magyar papja volt. 1916-ban magyar karmelita apácakolostor is létesült itt, amely 1950-ig maradt fenn. 

*Whitewood *
A városka 1000 lakosú. A három épületbol álló Whitewood Historical Museum a helyi telepesek életét mutatja be. Az Old George's Authentic Collectables (Öreg Georg hiteles gyujteménye) 1895-bol egy 5 hektáros birtok, mely valaha egy B. Limoges nevu francia arisztokratáé volt. A tölgyfa burkolatú 20 szobás épületben korabeli tárgyakat mutatnak be. 
*
Kipling *
Mintegy 1000 lakosú városka, nevét a híres angol író-költorol kapta. Jelentoségét az adja, hogy közelében létrejött Békevár, amely a 20. század elso felében létesült magyar település. Békevár 1902 táján szétszórt tanyavilágból állt. A foleg a Tisza tájáról bevándorló, református vallású magyar telepesek lassan beköltöztek a debreceni nagytemplom mintájára épület templom, valamint az iskola köré. A vasút 1908-ban megközelítette a békevári magyar kolónia területét. Ekkor újabb magyar bevándorlók érkeztek, de a hely Kipling nevét vette fel. A hely 1960 tájára elnéptelenedett, mára kanadaivá vált. Magyarul már csak kevés idos tud. 

*Broadview *
A 800 lakosú kis város a Canadian Pacific Railway elágazásában fekszik. A település nyugati határában tábla jelzi az 1882-ben lefektetett eredeti sínpár helyét. Látnivalója a Broadway Museum, mely több épületbol áll: egy fatörzsekbol álló indián házból, egy 1897-bol származó egytermes iskolából és egy vasútállomásból. Az állomás mellett egy régi fékezokocsi látható.

*Fort Qu'Appelle *
A 2000 lakosú város a Qu'Appelle folyó széles, termékeny völgyében fekszik. A terület fo terményei az észak felé nézo, nedves földeken éro, sokféle bogyós gyümölcs. A szárazabb déli lejtoket vadvirágmezok borítják. A település közelében a folyó tavak láncolatává szélesedik, a környezo mocsaras területeken pelikánok, szürke gémek, vadkacsák és vadludak fészkelnek. A folyó szokatlan neve a "ca-ta-bay-se-pu" krí indián szó, franciául fordított jelentése "a folyó, amely hív". A legenda szerint ugyanis a folyót egy szellem látogatta, akinek hallani lehetett a hívó kiáltozásait. 
Eredetileg a város helyén erod volt, amelyet 1864-ben építettek, foleg kereskedelmi állomás volt. 1874-ben a krí és a saulteaux indián nemzetek aláírták az un. 4. sz. szerzodést, miszerint lemondtak Dél-Saskatchewan nagy részének törvényes birtokjogairól. A település közelében egy kohalom jelzi az aláírás helyét. 
A városka nevezetessége a Fort Qu'Appelle Museum, amely az egykori erod maradványaiban helytörténeti kiállításokat tart. A város közelében van a Fish Culture Station (halnevelo állomás), az Echo Valley (Echo völgy) és a Katepwa Point Tartományi park. 

*Keleti-középso régió *

Reginából, az l-es útból kiágazó, északkelet felé tartó 10-es út visz a terület felé. 

*Melville *
A 4600 lakosú város a Canadian National Railway kelet-nyugati vonalán fekszik, de e társaság egy észak-déli vonala is áthalad itt, ezért vasúti csomópont. Ez a vasút a legnagyobb munkaadó, jelentos szerepe van a mezogazdasági termények, és a közeli Esterhazyban bányászott kálisó kereskedelmében. 
Nevét Charles Melvill Hays után kapta, aki a Grand Trunk Railway elnöke volt, és a Titanic 1912 évi katasztrófájában vesztette életét. 
Nevezetessége a Malville Heritage Museum, mely az elso evangélikus foiskola és az elso öregek otthona volt a tartományban. Korabeli történeti kiállításoknak ad ma helyet. A Melville Railway Museum vasúti emlékeket oriz. 

*Yorkton *
1882-ben 200 telepes érkezett Ontarió tartomány York kerületébol ebbe az akkoriban az Északnyugati területekhez tartozó térségbe. Kereskedelmi állomást alakítottak ki belole, melynek egykori otthonuk nevét, a York City nevet adták. A vasút megérkezése után kibovült a település és felvette új, jelenlegi nevét. Közlekedési csomópont, mivel több fontos út találkozik itt. 
Nevezetességei: a St Mary's Ukrainian Catholic Church (Szuz Mária ukrán katolikus templom). Ez Nyugat-Kanada elso téglatemploma, kupolája 21 m magas. Oltárán ikon látható. A Yorkton Arts Council Gallery a város muvészeti tanácsának galériája, mely helyi és országos jelentoségu muvészek alkotásait állatja ki. 
A Western Development Musem"s Story og People, mely Nyugat-Kanada bevándorlóinak kulturális gyökereit mutatja be. 
A Parkland Heritage Center (Történelmi Örökség Központ), Yorktonból észak felé található a Good Spirit Lake Tartományi Park, mely egykor kereskedelmi állomás volt, most népszeru üdülohely. 
*
Canora *
A helység 2200 lakosú városka, ukrán bevándorlók településeként alakult ki. Erre sokan beszélik is az ukrán nyelvet. 
Nevezetessége az Ukrainian Welcome Statue (Az ukrán szíveslátás szobra). A népviseletben ábrázolt szobor 7,6 m magas. Itt található még az Ukrainian Orthodox Heritage Church, mely 1928-ban épület kijevi templomok mintájára. Festmények, ikonok, színes üvegablakok díszítik.

*Veregin *
*1899-ben több ezer bevándorló érkezett Oroszországból, vallási üldözöttek voltak. Vezetojük Verigin nevét kapta a településük. Tagjaik elvetették a magántulajdon elvét, közösen dolgoztak, termeltek és egyenloen osztották el a javakat. Elutasították az eroszakot, a háború gondolatát, nem ettek húst, nem fogyasztottak szeszesitalt, nem dohányoztak. (!)* Kb. két évtizedig virágzott ez a talán ma is követendo példát adó közösség. Késobb többségük átköltözött British Columbiába. Oseik itt, e 100 tagú faluban élnek, gazdálkodnak ma is. 
Nevezetessége: a National Doukhobour Heritage Village (Történelmi Örökségi Falu) korabeli épületekkel, tárgyakkal. 

*Wadena *
Az 1500 lakosú város érdekessége a Main Street üzleteit díszíto sok falfestmény: helyi muvészek munkái. A képek egy része part menti vízimadarakat, mások helytörténeti témákat (elso telepesek mezogazdasági munkáit) ábrázolnak. 
Nevezetességei még: a Wades &amp; District Museum (helytörténeti anyagokkal), és a Wadena Wildlife Wetlands, mely a várostól délnyugatra van és a vadvilág vizes élohelye. 1994-ben nemzetközi madárrezervátumnak nyilvánították. Évente kb. 800 ezer part mentén élo madár, illetve vízimadár él, illetve áll meg. A madarakat kilátótornyokból lehet megfigyelni. 

*Melfort *
Az 5800 lakosú települést úgy ismerik, hogy "az északi fény városa". Az év legnagyobb részében fénylik az égbolton az aurora borealis. A városka a Melfort folyó völgyében fekszik. Termékeny feketeföld veszi körül, ezért már a 19. század óta a lakosság fo foglalkozása a mezogazdaság. 1835 óta ilyen kutatóintézete is van. 1907-ben kapott városi rangot. Természetesen itt is van múzeum, a Melfort &amp; District Museum, mely több épületbol áll, falumúzeum jellegu és helytörténeti vonatkozású kiállítási anyagot mutat be.
*
Kinistino *
A 700 lakosú helyiség egyike a tartományi mezogazdasági településeknek. Neve a "kinistineaux" szóból származik, jelentése: "azok, akik elsoként érkeztek". Az elnevezés a bevándorlók elott itt élo krí indiánokra utal. Múzeuma a Kinistino District Pioneer Museum, a környék elso telepeseit idézi. 

*Wakaw *
Az elobbi városból visszatéroben Reginába, a 41-es, délnyugat felé tartó út mentén található ez a Wakaw-tó melletti, 700 lakosú település. A Wakaw Heritage Musem a bevándorlók, foleg ukránok tárgyait orzi. A John Diefenbaker's Law Office (J. D. ügyvédi irodája) annak az eredeti irodának a hasonmása, ahol Kanada 13. miniszterelnöke 1919-1925 között ügyvédkedett. 

*Humboldt *
Az elozo helytol dél felé van az 5100 lakosú város, mely távíróállomásáról kapta nevét, a régi Carlton Trail mellett állt, félúton Fort Edmondton és Selkirk (Manitoba) között. Humboldt nemrég fedezte fel a "német témát", és úgy invitálja a látogatókat, hogy "egy kis Németország a préri közepén". Októberben német fesztivált rendeznek itt. A városban 11 német stílusú favázas ház van, és Alexander von Humboldt bronz mellszobra is megtalálható. Öt falfestmény jeleníti meg a városközpontban a település történetét. 
A Humboldt and District Musem and Gallery-ban a galéria a helyi vadvilággal és muvészettel, a múzeum az itteniek 1885 és 1940 közötti életével ismerteti meg a látogatókat. 
*
Muenster *
Alig 400 lakosú falú. Mellette található az St. Peter's Abbey (Szent Péter apátság), ahol a szerzetesi élettel kapcsolatos kiállítás van. Az St. Peter's Cathedral (székesegyház) 1910-ben épült. Belsejében a német születésu Berthold von Imhoff fal- és mennyezetképei láthatók. A festményeken 80 életnagyságú alakot (szenteket, vallási jeleneteket) látni. 

*Manitou Beach *
A Little Manitou-tó partján fekvo üdülohelynek 140 állandó lakója van. A látogatók száma ennek sokszorosa. A vizének gyógyhatását már az indiánok is ismerték, és betegeiket idehozták gyógyulni. A 19 km hosszú tó vize háromszor olyan sós, mint az óceáné, felszínén könnyu lebegni. A Manitou Springs Mineral Spa Nyugat-Kanada egyik legrégebb és legismertebb fürdoje. Három mesterségesen melegített ásványvizes medencéje van. 

*Simpson *
200 lakosú kis település. Innen lehet indulni a Last Mountain-tó meglátogatására. 
A Last Mountain Lake National Wildlife Area (Nemzeti Vadrezervátum). Az észak-déli irányban elnyúló Last Mountain-tó végén fekvo 1012 hektáros terület Észak-Amerika legrégebbi madármenedékhelye. Különösen májusban és augusztus közepétol szeptember közepéig lehet sok madarat látni. Több mint 260 madárfaj pihen meg itt tavasszal és osszel vándorlása közben. 
*
Nyugati-középso és északi régió *

Reginától a 11-es út visz erre felé. 

*Saskatoon*

A települést 1882-ben alapították John Lake vezetésével mint "alkoholmentes települést". A hagyomány szerint egy krí indián hozott Lake-nek a folyó mellett nagy mennyiségben termo piros bogyókból. Az alapítónak annyira ízlett a gyümölcs, hogy errol nevezte el a települést Saskatoonnak. A vadon növo bogyó indián neve "misaskwatomin". 
A 193 600 lakosú város a South Saskatchewan folyó két partján fekszik. Hét híd ível át a folyón, ezért nevezik a hidak városának. Szép séta és bicikli utak vannak a folyó mentén. Ritka fehér pelikánok gyülekeznek az egyik hídnál lévo bukógátnál. Kulturális életének központja a Centennial Aiditorium. Szimfonikus zenekara van, nyári színházi fesztiválok otthona. 
Nevezetességekben gazdag. Itt van a Mendel Art Gallery and Civic Conzervatory (Mávészeti Galéria és Üvegház). A folyóra nézo együttes galériája a helyi mágnás Fred Mendel gyujteménye, hazai és nemzetközi muvészek munkáinak bemutatójául szolgál. Kiváló az inuitszobor-gyujteménye. Az üvegházban virágkiállítás van, az auditórium rendszeres filmvetítések helye. 
A városban található: az Ukraina Musem, a Musée Ukraina Museum, az University of Saskatchewan Campus (egyetemi város), a Little Stone School (kis koiskola, Saskatoon elso iskolája). A Museum of Natural Sciences/Geology (Természettudományi és Geológiai Múzeum). A múzeumban életnagyságú dinoszaurusz- és repülohüllo hasonmások vannak. Érdemes megnézni a Biology Museumot (biológiai múzeum) és a Museum of Antiquities (Régészeti múzeumot.) 
További érdekességek: a Western Developmen Museum's 1910 Boomtown (A virágkor városa múzeuma, mely egy tipikus prériváros foutcája fedett sétaúton). A Forestry Farm Park and Saskatoon Zoo parkerdo, farm és állatkert. A Gladys Doll House babamúzeum. A Saskatchewan Railway Museum Vasúti Múzeum. 
A Wanuskewin Heritage Park 116 hektáros területen Történeti Örökségi Park, krí indián neve "a lélek nyugalmának keresése". 
6000 év történetét foglalja magában. 19 régészeti lelohelyet mutat be. Az egyik sziklapárkányt "bölényugratónak" használták. Úgy vadászták a bölényeket, hogy felkergették oket egy dombra, melynek túloldala meredek sziklafal. A lezuhant bölényeket azután már könnyu volt lemészárolni. A park 500 ülohelyes szabadtéri színpadán indián táncokat, énekeket, meséket mutatnak be. 

*Batoche *
1870 táján a nagy számban érkezo telepesek megvették, illetve elfoglalták a manitobai Red River-völgyben lakó meszticek földjét, ezért azok nyugat felé vándoroltak, a South Saskatchewan folyó völgyében telepedtek le. 15 évig békésen vadászták a bölényeket, muvelték a földet, aztán kérték a kanadai kormányt, hadd legyen övék a föld. De elutasították a kérésüket. Végül 1885 márciusában vezetojük, Louis Riel bejelentette, ideiglenesen mesztic kormányzatot alakítottak és fovárosuknak Batoche helyet jelölték ki. E nyílt lázadás ellen eloször rendorséget, majd katonákat küldtek. Bár Duck Lake mellett gyoztek a meszticek, a katonaság elfoglalta Batochet, Rielt elfogták és kivégezték. 
A Batoche National Historic Park 914 hektáros terület a South Saskatchewan folyó mellett. Az 1885-ös lázadás dönto csatáját vívták itt. Láthatók a falú romjai, és Páduai Szt. Antal temploma. 

*Duke Lake *
A 700 lakosú kis város a North és South Saskatchewan folyó között fekszik. A tó, melyrol nevét kapta a város (Kacsa-tó), innen néhány km-re nyugatra fekszik. Kohalom jelzi az 1885 március 26-án lefolyt csata emlékét, ahol a meszticek legyozték a lovasrendorséget. A település több házát falfestmények díszítik, és régió történelmet ábrázolnak. 
A Duck Lake Regional Interpretive Centre regionalis bemutatóközpont. Foleg indiánok és mesztic telepesek életével foglalkoznak. A Fort Carlton Provincial Historic Park Duck Lake-tól nyugatra, 26 km távolságban van. Egykor erod állt itt, mely kereskedo állomás volt. Szormekereskedok múzeuma, egykori indiánok kulturális emlékei találhatók benne. A tótól 8 km-re áll a St. Laurent Shrine (Szt. Lorinc-szentély). Az eredetit 1879-ben építették a franciaországi Lourdes ihletésére, az új fatemplom 1995-ben készült. 

*Prince Albert *
A North Saskatchewan partján fekszik, 34 800 lakosú. Az északi régió kapujának tekintik. Délen gabonaföldek, északon erdoségek határolják. A város a tartomány erdészeti ágazatának központja, jelentos a papíripara. 
Az egyik legrégebbi tartományi település. 1776-ban Péter Pond prémvadász és felfedezo kereskedelmi állomást épített a folyó északi oldalán, a mai város helyétol kicsit nyugatra. A mai várost 1866-ban alapította James Nisbet presbiteriánus tiszteletes, aki a krí indiánok között missziót teljesített. Az új települést o nevezte el Viktória királyno férjérol. 
Egész évben sok rendezvényt tartanak itt. Nevezetes a Prince Albert Exhibition (kiállítás), a Founder's Day (az alapító napja), a Prince Albert Pow-wow (indián találkozó), a Veselka Ukranian Festival (ukrán fesztival), a Metis Fall Festival (oszi mesztic fesztival), a Prince Albert Winter Festival (téli fesztival), mely utóbbi Nyugat-Kanada legnagyobb ilyen rendezvénye. 
Nevezetességei: a Prince Albert Historical Museum (a régi tuzoltóság, indiánok, régi telepesek emlékeivel). Az Evolution of Education Museum (Oktatástörténeti Múzeum). A Rotary Museum of Police and Correction (Rendorségi és Büntetés-végreghajtási Múzeum az északnyugati rendorség 1887-bol származó orszobájával. A témában korabeli emlékeket mutatnak be. A Diefenbaker House Museum a már említett John. G. Diefenbaker otthona volt. 
A Little Red River Park a várostól 3 km-re van, ahol a Little Red a North Saskatchewan folyóba ömlik. Festoi szépségu kirándulóhely. 
A Prince Albert National Park valóságos vadon. Tavai, vízfolyásai, ingoványai, hullámzó dombvidéke a jégkorszak hagyománya. Több száz kisebb tava mellett nagyobbak is vannak: ilyen a Sandy-, Waskesiu-, Kingsmere-, Namekus-, Crean-, Hanging Heart-tó. Fenyoerdok, többféle lombos erdo veszi körül a tavakat, sok vadvirágos rét van erre. A vadon élo állatok közül jávorantilop, jávorszarvas, medvék, bölénycsorda látható erre. 
A park nevezetessége, hogy itt élt (1931-1938 között) Szürke Bagoly, Kanada egyik, külföldön legnépszerubb írója. O Angliában született Archie Belaney néven. 1888-ban illetve 1905-ben érkezett Kanadába. Az odzsibvé indiánok maguk közé fogadták, felesége is a törzsbol származott. Az írás mellett természetbúvárlással és védelemmel foglalkozott. 
*
Lac La Ronge Provinbcial Park *
A tartomány legnagyobb parkja a Kanadai-pajzs déli részén. Mintegy 100 édesvizu tó van itt, benne a névadó, nagy La Ronge-tóval. A park északi részén átfolyik a Churchill folyó, zuhatagokkal és vízesésekkel. Utóbbiak közöl a legismertebb a Nistowiak-vízesés és az Otter-zuhatag. A Churchill folyó északi partján van a Stanley Mission Provincial Historic Site (misszió), és a Szentháromság anglikán templom, melyet az indiánok által kitermelt keményfából emeltek 1854 1860 között. Ez a legrégebbi egyházi épület a tartományban.

*Pelican Narrows *
A Prince Alberttol északra lévo Aboriginal Rock Art (Pictographs) oslakók sziklarajzait jelenti. A környéken, a Churchill folyó vízrendszeréhez tartozó folyóágak és tavak melletti függoleges sziklafalakon, mintegy 20 helyen, oslakosok vörös-okker rajzai -emberi és állati alakok, geometriai rajzok- találhatók. A sziklarajzokat a kutatók 2500 évesnél régebbire tartják. 

*Meadow Lake *
Prince Alberttol északnyugatra van a 4800 lakosú város, mely kiindulópontja a tartomány északnyugati tavaihoz vezeto utaknak. A város története kb. az 1700-as évekre vezetheto vissza, amikor prémvadászok kunyhói álltak errefelé. A Meadow Lake Museum helytörténeti gyujteménnyel emlékezik a régmúltra. A Meadoe Lake Provincial Park a várostól északra fekszik. A hosszan nyúló parkot búja északi erdoség borítja, 25 kristálytiszta vizu tó és folyó van itt. 

*Clearwater River Provincial Park *
A Meadow Lakeból kelet felé ágazó út északra tart a Beaver folyó völgyében, majd kisebb-nagyobb tavak között lehet elérni a parkot. 
Ez a tartomány elso olyan parkja, amely valóságos vadon. A Clearwater folyó völgyében húzódik 190 km-en át a Lloyd-tó és Alberta határa között. A Clearwater folyó Kanada nemzeti öröksége, természeti környezete sokszínu, és történeti jelentosége van. A park csak egyetlen ponton közelítheto meg, a Warner Rapids Bridge-en át (W. zuhatagok hídja). Sok helyen találhatók itt indián sziklarajzok. 
A folyón evezni csak nagy gyakorlattal lehetséges. 
*
Athabasca Sand Dunes Provincial Park *
Az Athabasca Homokdune Tartományi Park a Clearwater River parktól jóval északabbra van, az Athabasca-tó déli partján. Ide, illetve a tó partján lévo néhány településre már csak repülovel lehet elérni. A parkban fenyoerdok váltakoznak nyílt homokdunékkel, némelyik magassága a 30 m-t is eléri. Több mint 300 növényfaj él a 100 km hosszan húzódó területen. Köztük 10 faj endemikus, vagyis sehol máshol a világon nem található, csak itt. 

*St. Walburg *
Meadow Lake-tól délre van e helyiség. A St. Walburg &amp; District Historical Museum a környék helytörténetét mutatja be. A 680 lakosú település közelében volt Berthold von Imhoff otthona, melyben a festo muvei találhatók. 

*Lloydminster *
A 7600 lakosú város Saskatchewan és Alberta határán fekszik, a határ kettévágja, így mindkét tartományban városi rangja van. 
Brit telepesek egy csoportja alapította 1903-ban, Isaac Barr tiszteletes vezetésével. Nevét késobbi tiszteletesérol, G. E. Lloydról kapta. Ma mezogazdasági és olajbányászati központ, Kanada egyik leggazdagabb olajlelohelyével. 
Nevezetessége a Weaver Park. Itt volt az elso, Barr által építtetett település. A parkban található a Barr Colony Heritage Cultural Centre (Kolónia Kulturális Örökség Központ), az Imholff Gallery a festo 250 vallásos és történeti tárgyú képével, és a Fuch's Wildlife Display (Vadvilág kiállatás).

*Cut Knife *
1885-ben a környéken több indián felkelés zajlott, amelyeket a meszticek lázadása inspirált. A Cut Knife Hills melletti csata, amelyet a krí törzs vívott az északnyugati lovasrendorséggel, és indián gyozelemmel végzodött. A krí indiánok fonöke nem üldözte a legyozött rendoröket, hanem késobb még segített is a telepesek és indiánok közötti béke helyreállításában. 
A ma 600 lakosú község jelképe a 16 m magas, a környék lakóinak barátságát szimbolizáló tomahawk. Nyelét a Brit Columbiából származó fenyobol faragták. Ebben a parkban áll a település helytörténeti múzeuma.
* 
Battleford *
A 3900 lakosú város a North Saskatchewan folyó déli partján fekszik. Egyike a legrégebbi tartományi településeknek. Közelében van a Battleford folyó torkolata. Valaha (1876-1882 között) az Északnyugati területek fovárosa volt. Mivel a Canadian Pacific Railway jóval délebbre épült meg, így helyét Regina foglalta el. Bár a Canadian Northern Railway sem a városon haladt át, azért fejlodésnek indult. 
Nevezetességei: a Fort Battleford National Historic Site, erod, melyet az északnyugati lovasrendorség létesített. Korabeli épületeinek berendezése 1885-bol származik. 

*North Battleford *
Battleford testvérvárosa, a North Saskatchewan északi partján van. 14 100 lakosú. A két várost a tartomány leghosszabb hídja köti össze. A környéken földmuvelés, állattenyésztés folyik, de faiparral és olajkitermeléssel is foglalkoznak. 
Az Allen Sapp Gallery országszerte ismert, neves krí indiánok muvészetét, valamint Allen Sapp festményeit mutatja be. A várostól délre fekvo Red Pheasant Reserve (Vörösfácán rezervátum) területén élo muvész témáit népének 1930-as, 1940-es évekbeli kultúrája ihleti. 
A Western Development Museum's Heritage Farm and Village (A nyugati fejlodés múzeuma, farm és falu) az elso telepesek életét és mezogazdasági munkáit mutatja be. 

*Biggar *
North Battlefordból visszafelé tartva Saskatoonba, az úton dél felé található. A 2400 lakosú városka múzeuma a Biggar Museum and Gallery az indián nemzetekkel, a bevándorlókkal, a vasúttal foglalkozik. A Homestead Museum Telepesfalu-múzeum, mely 13 korabeli (20. század eleji) épületet mutat be. 

*Outlook *
Visszatérve Saskatoonba, majd onnan dél, illetve délkeletre tartva el lehet érni a South Saskatchewan folyót, melynek partján található a szilfáiról nevezetes városka. A South Saskatchewan River Project két gátból álló létesítmény a South Saskatchewan és a Qu'Appelle folyón. Az elobbi folyón 6 km hosszú a Gardiner-gát, 64 m magas és alapjánál 1615 m széles. A felduzzasztott víz a 225 km hosszú, 56 m mély, és 5 km-es szélességet eléro Diefenbaker-tavat alkotja. A másik, kisebb építmény a Qu-Appelle-gát.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 10)

:656:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 10)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 10)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 10)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*

Henry Kelsey volt az elso europai, aki 1690-ben eljutott a mai Saskatchewan teruletere.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 11)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 11)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 11)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 14)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik" *


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 14)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 14)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 14)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 14)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 19)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 19)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 19)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 19)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 19)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik" *


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 19)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik" *


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 19)

*Veregin

1899-ben több ezer bevándorló érkezett Oroszországból, vallási üldözöttek voltak. Vezetojük Verigin nevét kapta a településük. Tagjaik elvetették a magántulajdon elvét, közösen dolgoztak, termeltek és egyenloen osztották el a javakat. Elutasították az eroszakot, a háború gondolatát, nem ettek húst, nem fogyasztottak szeszesitalt, nem dohányoztak. (!)*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 21)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"

Erdekes kep ... :shock: *


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 21)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 21)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 21)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 22)

*Hahooo....van itt valaki vagy csak en letezem??? Neha ugy erzem mintha egy ures szobaban csak egyedul en lennek... :? 
Ez mar a zart osztaly tunete??? * :roll:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 22)

Aha!


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 22)

*"Aha - hogy itt vagytok ti is?" vagy "Aha - hogy tunetes vagyok?" :lol: :roll: *


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 22)

Aha-hogy én is itt vagyok. Nagyon jók a képek Bojtika, csak ámulok és bámulok. A zártosztály tünete az, hogy kényszert érzel arra, hogy pálinkát lopj, túristát koncolj, eret fessél, egyfolytában Milkát egyél, robbantgass stb...Ha ezek közül egyet is művelsz néhanapján, akkor bizony tünetes vagy!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 22)




----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 26)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 26)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 26)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 26)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 26)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 26)

Kié ez az édes kis kölök? A tiéd Bojtika?


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 26)

*Brandon a neve... nem az enyem de elfogadnam.  *


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 26)

Nagyon aranyos! 
Egyébként nagyon jók a képek.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 28)

:656:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 30)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 30)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 30)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 30)

*Saskatchewan - "A folyo, amely gyorsan folyik"*


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 31)

Továbbra is konzervatív kormányzás várható Albertában 


A legutóbbi közvélemény kutatások arra mutatnak, hogy Ralph Klein albertai miniszterelnök immár negyedik ciklusást nyerheti meg a november 22-én megtartandó tartományi választásokon. Az Ipsos-Reid-CTV felmérés szerint a lakosság 50 százaléka a konzervatívokra szavazna, míg az ellenzéki liberálisok 26 százalékon állnak és a New Democratic Party pedig csak 10 százalékot tughat magáénak. A nemrégiben megalakult Alberta Alliance—mely a konzervatívoktól jobbra áll—9 pontot ért el a leujabb felmérésben. De a tartományi miniszterelnöknek nehéz hete volt. Mr Klein mindeddig nem kivánja részletesen beszélni tervezett egészségügyi reformjáról a választások alatt, (amely valószinü kontraverziális lesz) mondván, hogy ez „annyira komplikált.” 

Később megsértett több ezer polgárt amikor elmondta, hogy el kéne vonni az állami segélyt azoktól a fogyatékosaktól akik ezt „nem érdemlik meg.” Amikor azt újságirók azt kérték a miniszterelnöktől, hogy tisztázza kijelentését, azt találta mondani, hogy „súlyosan normális emberek” nem akarnak többet hallani erről az esetről.

Magyar Kronika


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 31)

Viszontlátásra Mirabel!
A montreáli repülötér véglegesen bezárja kapuit 


Amikor 29 éve, 1975 októberében kinyitotta kapuit a Montreáltól több mint egy órás útra északra fekvő Mirabel nemzetközi repülőtér, akkor csodát vártak Kanada legujabb, óriási repülőtérétől, mely kapuként szolgált volna valamennyi tengerentúli járatnak. Több mint 10,000 farmert telepítettek ki akaratuk ellenére farmjaikról, illetve házaikból mivel ezt a területet használták fel a „csoda” repülőtér felépítésére. A föderális kormány többszáz éves házakat és tanyákat bontott le a „fehér elefántnak” becézett repülőtér építésében. 


De már megnyitása után a Mirabel évente vesztességes volt és igy is maradt 30 éven keresztül. Ez részben azért is történt, mert egyre több nemzetközi járat a torontói Pearson repülőtérre érkezett és a Montreáltól messze fekvő Mirabel pedig nem bizosított könnyű közlekedési lehetőséget a városba. Sohasem épült ki a tervezett vonat összeköttetés Montreál és Mirabel között és, ahogy múltak az évek, egyre több járat kikerülte Montreált és inkább Torontóba költöztette székhelyét. Akik átszálltak, vagy megérkeztek a Mirabelhez, megismerhették a széles, végtelenül hosszúnak tünő és gyakran kihalt folyosókat. Sohasem volt elég utas, hogy a repülőtér teljes kapacításában működhessen. 

1997-ben jelentősen lecsökkentették a Mirabelhez érkező járatokat és ezeket átirányították a régibb, jóval kisebb de a belvárostól 15 percre fekvö Dorval (késöbb Pierre Elliott Trudeau) repülőtérre. Ekkor már főleg nemzetközi charter járatokra és fapados utakra használták a sokkal fontosabb és méltóságosabb szerepre megtervezett repülőteret. Montreálba érkező utazókat egy szinte teljesen kihalt, sötét óriásrepülőtér fogadta. Ez év november 1-től pedig befejeződik a repülőtér leépítése és véglegesen bezárják Mirabel kapúit. A Mirabel megmaradt dolgozóit pedig áthelyezik a Trudeau repülőtérre és csaknem 200-an pedig munkanélküliek lesznek. A volt munkások és a kitelepített családok és leszármazottak keserűséggel emlékeznek vissza a Mirabellel kapcsolatos irreális reményekre, melynek szomorú története a napokban ér véget. 

Kanadai Magyar Hirlap


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 31)

* Milyen szomoru, foleg azokra gondolok akiket anno kitelepitettek - 10 000 farmer! - es a regi szep hazak lerombolasara. 
Egy "csoda" repuloter remenye amitol valoszinuleg nagy nyereseget vartak szertefoszlott. :-( *


----------



## Greta (2004 December 15)

*Jó tudni Canadáról*

_*ÚJ-BRUNSWICK-"a festői tartomány"*_


Új-Brunswick a köztudatban sokáig csak úgy szerepelt, mint összekötő kapocs vagy híd a tőle keletre és nyugatra fekvő kanadai területek között. Pár évtizede fedezték fel benne azokat a szépségeket, amelyek jelentős turisztikai lehetőségeket rejtenek. Azóta gyors fejlődésnek indult. Gyönyörű rétekkel teli dombjai, erdőkkel borított alacsony hegyei, 2400 km hosszú tengerpartja, mindez rengeteg kirándulót vonz.

_*Földrajza*_

Új-Brunswick Kanada úgynevezett atlanti tartományai közül a legnagyobb, területe 73 437 km2, 760 ezer lakosa van. Északon Québec és a Chaleurs-öböl, nyugaton az USA, délen a Fundy-öböl, északkeleten a Szent Lőrinc-öböl határolja. Keleten a Northumberland-szoros választja el a Prince Edward-szigettől, délkeleten a Chignecto-földszorossal kapcsolódik Új-Skóciához. 
Fővárosa 1784 óta Fredericton.
Hoszú tengerpartja mentén számos természetes kikötője van. A Fundy-öbölben az árapály az egyik legnagyobb a világon: Passamaquoddy-öbölben a vízszint ingadozás átlagosan 8 m naponta, de a Chigneto-öbölben és a Minas-medencében a 16 m-t is elérheti. 
A legnagyobb és leghosszabb folyója a Saint John, amely Québecben ered és Saint John városánál ömlik a Fundy-öbölbe. Fantasztikus jelenség, hogy a nagymértékű árapály miatt naponta kétszer az öbölből visszafelé folyik a folyó vize.
Az északon és északnyugaton húzodó erdős hegyek az észak-amerikai Appalache-hegyvonulat részei. Legmagasabb csúcsa a Mount Carleton. Északkeleten fennsík, délen pedig tavakkal teli terület található. A legnagyobb kanadai tavak közé sorolható a Grand, Oromocto, Magaguadavic és a Chiputneticook.

*Történelme*

Az algonkin nyelvet beszélő maleszit és mikmak indián nemzetek már valószínűleg több ezer éve éltek a tartomány területén. Sőt, talán a vikingek is kikötöttek a Fundy-szigetek partjain. Az utóbbiról nincs biztos tudomás, így azt kell mondani, hogy bizonyíthatóan Jacques Cartier volt az első európai, aki meglátta a partokat 1534-ben. A vidék tényleges felderítése azonban csak 1604-ben kezdődött, amikor Samuel de Champlain felfedezte a St. John-folyót, melyet odaérkezése napjáról nevezett el. A folyó torkolatánál az az idős indián főnök, Membertou köszöntötte, aki 70 évvel korábban Cartier-vel is találkozott. Champlain a St. Croix-folyó torkolatánál alapított is egy francia települést. A telepesek azonban nem számítottak a rendkívüli hideg télre, ezért sokan közülük fagyhalált szenvedtek már az első fagy idején. Ennek ellenére a 17. században Akádia Területén - így nevezték akkor a mai Új-Skócia, Új-Brunswick és Prince Edward-sziget térségét- több francia település is alapult, melyek jó viszonyban álltak a bennszülött indiánokkal. Idő közben angol telepesek is érkeztek: közöttük és a franciák között viszont állandó volt a nézeteltérés.
1713-ban az utrechti szerződés értelmében Anglia kapta meg Akádiát. 1755-ben még mindig mintegy tízezer akádiai, vagyis francia élt a területen, akikkel az angolok valóságos háborút vívtak. A britek kiűzték azokat a franciákat, akik nem tettek hűségesküt a brit koronának. Sokan Québecbe és Lousianaba (USA) menekültek. Később közülük sokan visszatértek, így a tartomány lakóinak harmada ma is az akádiai franciák leszármazottai.
A hétéves háború és a párizsi szerződés (1763) után az Egyesült Államokból már érkeztek telepesek Új-Skócia területére. Az amerikai függetlenségi háború miatt már annyian voltak a menekültek, a brit koronához hű lojalisták, hogy Nova Skotiát kettéosztották, és 1784-ben megalakult New Brunswick (Új-Brunswick) tartomány.
Eleinte fakitermelés volt a lakosság legfőbb megélhetési forrása. Emiatt tört ki az ún. Aroostook háború 1838-ban a tartomány és szomszédos Main (USA) között, mely „csata” azonban puskalövés nélkül ért véget: 1842-ben szerződés rögzítette a határt a két fél között.
1867-ben Új-Brunswick, Ontarióval, Québeckel és Új-Skóciával együtt a kanadai domínium alapító tartománya lett. 1876-ban megérkezett a vasút, ami mint annyi más helyen is ez az esemény, elősegítette, megindította a gazdasági fejlődést. Elsősorban a halászat, fakitermelés, és a bányászat virágzott. A 19. századra erdeit azonban kimerítették, így az életszinvonal gyorsan csökkenni kezdett. Sokan el is költöztek az Egyesült Államokba, illetve az ún. préritartományokba. A talpra állás lassú volt, csak a második világháború utáni időkben sikerült. Ekkor kormányzati segítséggel indult fejlődésnek a gazdaság.

_*Gazdasága*_

1970-ben Saint John közelében megnyílt Észak-Amerika első mélyvízi kikötője, ezzel egyidőben megindult a hajóépítő és olajfinomító iparág. 1982-ben kálisólelőhelyeket fedeztek fel.
Új-Brunswick mintegy 90 százalékát erdő borítja, nyersanyagot szolgáltatva a fafeldolgozó iparágnak és a papíriparnak. Továbbra is lényeges a halászat. Legfőbb exportcikke a vetőburgonya.
A legfőbb bányászati cikkei: a cink, ólom, ezüst, szén, kálisó és a különböző drágakövek. Mindezek mellett jelentős bevételi forrás az idegenforgalom.

*Fredericton*

Új-Brunswick fővárosa, a St. John-folyó partján fekszik, lakosainak száma 46 500 körül van. Észak-Amerika egyik legrégibb települése. Környékén évezredek óta a maliszit indiánok éltek. Az első európai települést természetesen itt is szőrmekereskedők (franciák) alapították St-Anne néven 1642-ben, ott, ahol a Nashwaak folyó a St. Johnba ömlik. A kis falut 1760-ban felégették a britek, de szintén britek voltak, akik 1783-ban, az amerikai függetlenségi háború elöl menekülve, benépesítették a helyet. Nevét -Frederick's Town- III. György angol király második fiáról kapta. 
1784-ben önálló lett a tartomány, és Thomas Carleton kormányzó Frederictont választotta fővárosául. Ma a város szépségeiről, történelmi örökségéről és kultúrájáról ismert: színháza és egyeteme is van. 
1825-ben katonai helyőrséget kapott, melynek épületei a Queen Streeten állnak, és különböző intézmények (pl.: New Brunswick Craft School, azaz a város kézműipari központját jelentő szakiskola) működnek benne. A várost gyakran Kanada "ón fővárosának" nevezik, mert sok ónműves dolgozik itt a keramikusok, paplankészítők és szövők mellett.
Különlegessége két történelmi temetője. A Loyalist Cemetery (Lojalista temető) a St. John-folyó mellett, a Waterloo Row közelében található, érdekesek régi sírkövei. Az Old Burial Ground (Régi temető, a York St. És Regent St között) szintén sok régi lojalista nyughelye.

*A város látnivalói*.
A St. John-folyó melleti füves sétányon (The Geen) áll Robert Burns híres skót költő szobra.
A York-Sunbury Historical Society Musem (Y-S Történelmi Társaság Múzeuma) helytörténeti múzeum, mely a város egykori katonai épületeiben kapott helyet. A város történetét az indián nemzetektől napjainkig követi. Itt látható a híres Coleman-béka: 19 kg-t nyomó állat, állítólag a közeli Killarney-tóban élt, és Fred Coleman fogadós fedezte fel, miután a béka elpusztult, kitömette. A néhai állat 40 éveg díszítette a szálloda előcsarnokát.
A Beaverbrook Art Gallery (Képzőművészeti Galéria). A kanadai születésű Lord Beaverbrook angol főnemes és sokszoros milliomos (eredeti neve: Max Aitken) sajtómágnásnak Fredericton sok szép épületet és múzeumoknak gazdag gyűjteményét köszönheti. A galéria állandó kiállításán neves új-brunswicki és kanadai képzőművészek alkotásai, közöttük a Hetek csoportja tagjainak, valamint a 19. századi festőművész, Cornelius Krieghoffnak képei láthatók.
Provincial Legislative Building (A tartományi törvényhozás épülete) a galériával szemben áll. 1880-ban emelték. Itt láthatók a híres Waterford kristálycsillárok, valamint a III. György királyról és Charlotte királynéról Joshua Reynold által festett portrék másolatai. A Legislative Library (A Törvényhozási Könyvtár) ritkaságokat őriz. Többek között John J. Audubon madarakról készült négy könyvét 1834-ből, amelyek mindegyike több mint egy méter magas, és összesen 435 színes, kézzel festett madárképet tartalmaz. 
A Christ Church Cathedral 1853-ban befejezett anglikán katedrális Snettisham (Norfolk Anglia) Szűz-Mária templomának másolata. Az egyik legszebb neogótikus templom, melyet az észak-amerikai kontinensen emeltek. Belsejében érdekes a "Big Ben kisöccse" elnevezésű óra, melyet Lord Grimthorpe tervezett, és amely valószínűleg a londoni híres időmérő kísérleti előzménye. Legenda fűződik a templomhoz, mely szerint az első püspök, John Medley feleségének a kísértetét már többször is látták, amint átsétál a gyepen és belép a székesegyház nyugati kapuján.
University of New Brunswivk a város fölött magasodó dombon áll, 1785-ben alapított egyetem. Itt van az ország első csillagászati obszervatóriuma. Az Arts Building (Művészati Épület) az egyik legrégebbi, ma is használatban lévő egyetemi épület Észak-Amerikában. Itt indult először felsőfokú műszaki képzés. Könyvtára, levéltára sok értéket őriz.
Az Old Park and Arboretum több mint 157 hektáron Új-Brunswick őshonos fafajtáit gyűjti össze. A helyi vadvilág védett.

_*Frederictontól északra*_

Nyugat felé a St. John parján halad a Trans-Canada Highway (2-es út). A jobb parton halad egy másik (105-ös) út. A két utat a Mactaquacnál gát köti össze, amely üdülőkörzet. Frederictontól 29 km-re egy szép park, a Woolastock Park, attól nem messze, pedig múzeumfalú, a Kings Landing Historical Settlemen található, mely az 1820-1890-es évekből való eredeti állapotot mutatja be.

*Woodstock*
A St. John folyó jobb partján 5100 lakosú város, melyet az USA-ból menekült lojalisták alapítottak. Fontos határátkelő ma is.
Nevezetessége az Old Carleton County Court House, az 1830-as években épület régi bírósági épület, mely restaurálva látható.
*Hartland*
Mindössze 900 lakosa van. Itt található a világ leghosszabb (391 m) fedett hídja. A fedél a híd faszerkezetét és padozatát védte. A fedetlen fahíd 10 évig, míg a fedett 80 évig tart ki. A jelenlegi 1921-ben épült.
*Grand Falls*
Franciák által alapított, 6100 lakosú város, szintén a St. John partján. 1790-ben brit katonai állomás volt. A patkó alakú település nevét a közeli nagy vízesésről (Grand Falls) kapta. A város kikötőjébe hajozzák be a tartomány vetőburgonya-termésének jelentős részét. A vízesés villamos energiát termel.
Nevezetességei:
Grand Falls and Gorge Park (Nagy vízesés és szurdok), mely 23 m magas, és amely legjobban a szurdok felett emelt hídról látható. A híd két oldalán látogatóközpontok vannak. A hídtól ösvények vezetnek a vízeséshez. Az egyik ösvénytől lépcsőn lehet feljutni a Well-in-Rockhoz (Lyukas szikla). E katlanszerű lyuk 9 m mély üreg a szurdok lentebbi részén. A Grand Falls Musem helytörténeti anyaggal rendelkezik.
A Grand Fallstól a 2-es úton a St. John jobb partján haladva egy darabig a folyó Kanada és az USA határát képezi. St Leonardnál határátkelő van. Tovább haladva a 2-es úton megtalálható az ún. _Madawaska Köztársaság_. Ez a tartomány északkeleti csücske. Az 1800-as években Új-Brunswick és Québec vitatkoztak a hovatartozásán, végül megegyeztek. Állítólag Új-B. kockadobással nyert. Saját zászlójuk, címerük, nyelvjárásuk van.
*Edmundston*
A 11 000 lakosú, kétnyelvű város a Madawaska Köztársaság tiszteletbeli fővárosa. Élénk, hangulatos város, általában mindenki tud angolul és franciául. Jelentős papíripari központ a tartományban, de kézi-szőtteseiről és faszobrairól, valamint a nyári Foire Brayonne (B. vásár) fesztiválról is nevezetes.
Helytörténeti múzeuma van. Innen kicsit tovább haladva a 2-es úton a Les Jardins de la République (a Köztársaság Kertje) tartományi park található. Itt egy 1905-1930 korabeli autókat bemutató (Automobile Museum) az érdekesség. Nem messze a parktól, St-Jacques településen egy gyönyörű botakinus kert (New Brunswick Botanical Garden) látható.
*Campbellton*
A 8400 lakosú város a Restigouche folyó partján fekszik, Québec határán. Skót telepesek alapították, akik jövedelmező lazachalászatból éltek, majd mezőgazdaságra, és fakitermelésre tértek át. 1990 táján fontos vasúti csomópont lett.
Nevezetessége a Restogouche Gallery, mely képzőművészeti, helytörténeti és természetrajzi anyagot mutat be. A Restigouche Theatre Új-Brunswick egyik legjobb színháza, mely nyáron különböző fesztiváloknak ad helyet. A városban híres még a júliusi lazacfesztivál. 
A város mellett van a 142 hektáros Sugarloauf Provincial Park (Cukorsüveg Tartományi Park), mely népszerű üdülő- és kirándulóhely. Itt emelkedik a tényleg cukorsüveg formájú 304 m magas Sugarlouf-hegy.
*Dalhouse*
A 4500 lakosú település a Rastigouche folyó torkolatánál, a Chaleurs-öböl mellett fekszik. Kikötőjében nagy óceánjárók fordulnak meg. A védett öböl fürdésre, és mélytengeri halászatra is alkalmas. A tartomány egyik legnagyobb üzeme, a Bowater papírgyár is itt található. 
Városi nevezetesség a július végén tartott, 10 napos Bon Ami Festival (Jóbarát Fesztival). Felvonulás, tűzijáték, sportesemény, képműipari kiállítás tarkítják programjait. 
A várostól nem messze, délre, Petit-Rocher városkában van a New Brunswick Mining and Interpretation Centre (Bányászati Bemutatóközpont.
Bathurst
Környékét Jacques Cartier fedezte fel 1534-ben, aki már akkor kereskedni kezdett az itt élő mikmak indiánokkal. Majd 100 év múlva, a Nepisiguit folyó torkolatánál letelepedett a szintén francia Nocholas Denys, ahol hal- és szőrmekereskedésből élt, malmot létesített. Később ő lett Akádia part menti területeinek kormányzója. Ő írta az első helytörténeti munkát. Az így kialakult hely 1826-ban kapott városi rangot és kapta mai nevét Earl of Bathurst gyarmatügyi miniszterről.
A város ma turistaközpont, de jelentős a papír- és bányaipara. Lakosainak száma 13 800 körül van, melynek nagyjából fele angol, fele francia. A közeli Younghall Beach Park területén horgászni, csónakázn, a Nepisiguit-öbölben úszni lehet. Tiszta nyári estén a partról látható a "kísértethajó", akár egy égő vitorlás, amelyen mintha még tengerészek is mozognának, s amely eltűnni látszik a chaleurs-öböl hullámaiban. A kísértetben hívők azt mondják, hogy a Restigouche melletti csatában elveszett hajó szellemét látják, mások szerint a meleg hullámokról visszaverődő fény bizarr játékáról van szó.
A város nevezetességei:
A Royal Canadian Legion Branch 18 Memorial Museum (Királyi Kanadai Légió 18. Fegyvernem Emlékmúzeum), mely a két világháborúban résztvevő ezredek tárgyait, fegyvereit, egyenruháit, valamint a búr, a koreai és az öbölháború emlékeit mutatja be.
A várostól délre található az Acadian Historical Village (Akádiai skanzen), egy francia telepes falut mutat be a 18. század elejéről.
*Caraquet*
A 4700 lakosú város a tartomány északi részének egyik legrégebbi francia települése. Az első telepeseket 1755-ben elűzték a britek, aztán 1758-tól egy ideig Akádia fővárosa is volt. Festői, élénk kisváros, melynek ma nagy halászhajóflottája van. Augusztus elején, a népszerű Acadian Festival alkalmával megáldják a flottát. Múzeuma a félsziget történetét mutatja be. 
*Shippagan*
Az előbbi várostól délre, majd északkeletre haladva, az Acadia-félsziget csúcsán találhat a 2900 lakosú helység. Neve mikmak indián szóból ered, jelentése "vadkacsák átvonulása". 1634-1662 között jezsuita település volt, ekkor alapították a szomszédos Nicholas Denys kereskedelmi állomást, mely sok halászt vonzott ide. Még ma is halászat a legfőbb megélhetési forrásuk. 
Itt található az Aquarium and Marine Centre (Akvárium és Tengeri Központ), melynek modern épülete a Chaleurs-öbölre néz, és tágas térségen áll. Kiállításain egészen 1500-tól nyomon követhetők a tartomány északkeleti partjain lakók tengeri életének emlékei. 
A várossal szemben van a Laméque-sziget, valamint a Miscou-sziget. Utóbbi kiváló pihenőhely, ahol tengeri sirályokat, és különböző madarakat lehet megfigyelni. A sziget csúcsán a Miscou Point tetején áll 1856 óta a tartomány legrégebbi világítótornya, melynek ma is van kezelőszemélyzete. 
*Miramichi*
A Miramichi folyó torkolatánál fekvő, 19 000 lakosú város neve 1995 előtt Chatham volt. A hely története a Cunard testvérek vállalkozásaival függ össze, akik 1820-ban alapítottak itt fafeldolgozó, halászati és hajóépítő birodalmat. Hajóépítő műhelyeikből kerültek ki Kanada legjobb keresztvitorlás hajói. A város lakója volt Joseph Cunard, aki a Cunard Line nevű társaságával tengeri körutazásokat szervezett. Az ő hajói birtokolták a legtöbb "Kék szalagot", mely olyan hajónak jár, mely a leggyorsabban tette meg az utat az Atlanti-óceánon keresztül. Vállalkozása a gőzgép elterjedéskor csődbe jutott, és csak hosszú idő után tudott újra felvirágozni.
A város népszerű eseménye a júliusban tartott Kanadai ír fesztival és a Miramichi kiállítás.
A Miramichi Natural History Museum természetrajzi múzeum, mely tengeri és szárazföldi állatok modelljeit, helytörténeti anyagot, a Cunard család dokumentumait mutatja be.
A St. Michael's Museum and Genealogy Centre (Múzeum és Geológiai Központ) a Szent Mihály-bazilika Szűz Mária-kápolnájában található, vallási és történelmi iratokat, dokumentumokat mutat be. A szonszédságában álló Old. St. Michael Rectory, a régi Szent Mihály-plébánia fa épületében gazdag geológiai gyűjteménye van.

E várostól visszafordulva Fredericton felé, az úton található Doaktown városka, ahol az Atlantic Salmon Museumot (lazacmúzeum) érdemes megnézni. A halfajta történetével, védelmével, tartósításával kapcsolatos ismereteket népszerűsít.
Ezen az útvonalon található Boiestown falucska, amely mellett van 20 hektáron a Central New Brunswick Woodmen's Museum (Erdészmúzeum), faipari és helytörténeti kiállítást mutat be.

_*Frederictontól délre*_

A fővárostól délre indulva, a St. John folyó nagy kanyarulatát átvágó úton haladva, a folyó déli partján fekszik:
*Oromocto*
A 9200 lakosú város neve indián eredetű. Maliszit nyelven "mély víz", vagy "jó folyó a kenuk számára". A város mellett van a Cadadian Forces Base Gatetown (kanadai haderőbázis), a Brit Nemzetközösség egyik legnagyobb katonai kiképzőterülete. 
A C.F.B. Gatetown Military Museum a haderőbázis egyik épületében található, ahol a dél-afrikai háboruból, az I. és II. világháborúból, valamint a koreai rendőri akcióból és az ENSZ katonai misszióból származó egyenruhák, fegyverek, egyéb tárgyak láthatók. 
*Saint John*
A 72 500 lakosú város az azonos nevű folyó torkolatánál, a Fundy-öböl mellett fekszik. Az egyik legforgalmasabb, egész évben használható kikötő az Atlanti-óceán partján. Mélyvizú kikötő, így a világ legnagyobb kőolajszállító hajóit is fogadni tudja.
Amuel de Champlain a St. John folyó partját 1604. június 24-én érte el, és azért adta a folyónak a mai nevét, mert ez a nap Keresztelő Szent János ünnepe. A településre az amerikai függetlenségi háború idején több ezer lojalista menekült érkezett. 1785-ben nyerte el Kanadában a városi rangot.
A vízparti városrész helyreállításakor a történelmi környezetbe modern építészeti megoldások kerültek, így itt található az üzleti központot a vízparttal összekötő klimatizált folyosó (Skywalk), a kongresszusi és a kereskedelmi központ, bevásárlóközpontok, a Mercantile Centre és a Halbour Station (Kikötő). 
Augusztusban két hétig tart a nemzeti-előadóművészeti "Tengerparti fesztivál", a hónap utolsó hetében pedig a Grand Ole Atlantic National Exhibition, a mutatványosokat is felvonultató kertészeti és haszonállat kiállítás- és vásár.
A város látnivalói: Old Courthouse (Régi bíróság), amely szabadonálló kőből készült csigalépcsőjéről nevezetes.
A St.John Firefighters Museum (Tűzoltómúzeum.), mely 1840-ből származó kiállítást mutat be.
Trinity Church (Szentháromság templom) 1791-ben épült, 1877-ben tűzvész áldozata lett, 1880-ban újjáépítették. Belsejében látható III. György király különleges ereklyének számító címere.
Babour's General Store and Little Red Schoolhouse (Barbour áruháza és a Kis Pisros Iskola, Loyalist Plaza), mely 1860-as évek áruházát reprezentálja. Mellette egy 1850-ből származó iskola hasonmása.
Aitken Bicentennial Exhibition Centre (Bicentenáriumi Kiállításközpont), mely hét galériából áll. Különlegessége a színes üvegű felülvilágító, a tölgyfa-burkolat, és az előcsarnok mozaikpadlója. Termeiben képzőművészeti, tudományos és technikai kiállítások láthatók.
Loyalist House (Lojalista ház), melyet 1810 és 1817 között építette Daniel David Merritt gazdag lojalista kereskedő. A Merritt család öt generációja élt e házban, mely a város szinte legrégebbi, változatlan állapotban megőrzött épülete. Túlélte az 1877 évi nagy tűzvészt is. 
Old City Market Kanada egyik legrégebbi vásárcsarnoka. 1876-ban épült, belseje egy átfordított hajóderék mintáját formálja.
Saint John Jewish Historical Museum (Zsidó Történeti Múzeum). St. Johnban 1850-ben jött létre zsidó közösség, melyet az USA-ból érkezett Salamon Hart alapított.
A Lojalist Burial Ground, lojalista temető. A Horticultural Gardens park a Rockwood Park-tól északra fekszik, 870 hektáros nagy pihenőpark. Egyike Kanada legnagyobb városi parkjainak. Területén a Cherry Brook Zoo (állatkert). A parktól délre van a Fort Howe Lookouf kilátó, melynek helyén eredetileg erőd volt. A tornyot Halifaxban építették, Új-Skóciában emelték, de 1777-ben lebontották, és hajón átszállították ide, ahol Fort Howe néven felépítették.
A New Brunswick Museum Kanada legrégebbi múzeuma benne érdekes látnivalókkal, pl.: ritka észak-atlanti bálna fajta csontváza, jégkorszaki masztadon-csontváz. 
A Reversing Falls (megforduló vízesés) a St. John-folyó összeszűkülő torkolatánál egy szokatlan jelenség. Valójában nem is vízesés. Apálykor a folyó 5 métert esik a 137 m széles szurdok aljára, onnan a tengerbe. Az ár-apály periódus felénél a víz nyugalomban van, azután a dagállyal elkezd a tenger vize felfelé áramlani a folyón, és fokozatosan 4 métert emelkedik a szurdokon keresztül. A szurdok felett vasúti és közúti híd is emelkedik. 
A Moosehead Breweries Ltd. Kanada legrégebbi magántulajdonú serfőzdéje.
A Carleton Martello Tower National Historic Site köralakú parti toronyerőd, 1815-ben épült kőböl. Tornyából pompás a kilátás Saint John városára.
*St. George*
Az előbbi várostól délre fekszik, 1400 lakosú település. 1872 óta arról nevezetes, hogy gránitbányáiból szállították a vörös gránitot olyan jelentős épületek készítéséhez, mint például a Boston székesegyház és Ottawa Parlamentje.
Szarvasvadászati és lazachalászati lehetősége ismert. A Magaguadavic-folyó szurdokában hallépcső segíti a vízesésen felfelé igyekvő lazacokat és más halakat. A közeli Utopia-tó homokos partja sok strandolót vonz.
*St. Andrews*
Az 1800 lakosú település a Passamaquoddy-öböl mellett, a St. Croix-folyó torkolatánál fekszik. Itt nagy, 8 m-t is elérő dagály tapasztalható. A 18. sz. végén lojalisták alapították.
Az öbölben van a Minister's Island: e szigeten épült fel ugyanis William Van Horn, a Canadian Pacific Railway első elnökének nyári rezidenciája.
A városban nevezetes a Charlotte County Archives (Körzeti levéltár),amely az 1832-ből való, volt börtönben kapott helyet.
A Geenock Presbyterian Church 1824-ben épület, Cristopher Scott kapitány emeltette. A templomtorony csúcsát fából faragott tölgyfa dísziti, zöld lombozattal: ez a skóciai városka jelképe. 
A Ross Memorial Museum 1824-ben épült téglaépületben kapott helyet. Amerikából és Új-Brunswickből származó 19. századi berendezési tárgyak láthatók benne, de óragyűjteménye is értékes. Érdekes továbbá az adományozó világkörüli útjairól származó keleti gyűjtemény.
A Fundy Tide Runners Whale Watching (Bálnafigyelő a Fundy-öbölben), de különböző madarak, fókák, barna delfinek is jól megfigyelhetők e helyen, ahová rendszeres hajókirándulásokat szerveznek. 
A St. Andrews Blockhouse National Historic Site kiserőd a vízparton, mely egykor a kalózoktól védte a városkát. Eredtileg 1812-ben készült, de nagy tűzvész idején jelentősen károsott, aztán 1994-ben újjáépült.
*St. Stephan*
Az 5000 lakosú város a St. Croix-folyó partján fekszik. A folyó innentől Amerika és Kanada határvonalát képezi. A Ferry Pint Bridge (Nemzetközi átkelőhíd) vezet a túlparti Maine (USA) városába. A két város évszázadok óta barátságban él, amit kifejez a minden év augusztusában rendezett International Festival. Felvonulások, sportesemények, tűzijáték, egyéb programok szórakoztatják a részvevőket. Ekkor emlékeznek meg arról is, hogy 1906-ban a Ganongs Bros édességgyárban készült az első szívalakú édességdoboz Bálint-(Valentin)napra.
Látnivalói: a Charlotte County Musem, melyet James Murchie gazdag fakereskedő 1864-ben készült egykori palotájában rendeztek be, és amely a környék helytörténeti anyagát mutatja be.
*Deer Island*
A Deer-sziget a Passamaquoddy-öböl bejáratánál fekszik. Ide autókat is szállító komphajó jár nyáron a St. Georgetól délre lévő Letete kikötőból, illetve Eastportból (Maine, USA). Partjain gyönyörű park és strand húzódik. Júliusban, augusztusban bálnafigyelő hajók indulnak innen a Fundy-öbölbe.
*Campobello Island*
Több mint egy évszázadig, 1767 és 1881 között, Campobello szigete a William Owen tengernagy családjának tulajdona volt. 1835-ben épült háza ma is áll a Deer Pointnál. A híresztelések szerint annyira szerette a tengert, hogy otthona közelében építetett egy tatfedélzetet és ott járkált fel-alá.
Az East Quoddy Head (Keleti orom) tetején festői kilátást nyújtó világítótorony áll.
James Roosewelt 1883-ban érkezett a szigetre, amikor fia, Franklin Delani Roosewlt, a későbbi elnök, egyéves volt. Ettől kezdve a legtöbb nyarat itt töltötte a családja.
A Campobello Public and Museum (Könyvtár és Múzeum) a Roosewelt családdal kapcsolatos emlékeket is őriz. Nagyon szép az 1134 hektáros Roosewelt Campobello International Park, mely népszerű kirándulóhely.
A szigetet a szárazfölddel, az USA-ban lévő Lubec (Maine) városával, a Franklin D. Roosewelt híd köti össze.
*Grand Manan Island*
A sziget 15 km-re fekszik Maine állatmtól. 2,5 óra alatt érhető el a Magaguadavic-folyó torkolata mellett lévő Blacks Harbourból. A környező tengerrészben a bálnák különböző fajtái láthatók, ezért nagy a turista forgalom. Több, mint 200 fajta madár él errefelé.
A szigeten, a Red Point mellett érdekes jelenség figyelhető meg. Van egy olyan hely, amelyiknek egyik oldala 16 millió éves vulkáni eredetű, a másik fele még ennél is régebbi üledékes kőzet. A jelenség egy réges-régi földrengés maradványa. A szigeten gyalogtúra lehetőséget nyújt a 181 hektáros Anchorage Tartományi Park.

_*Frederictontól keletre*_

Először a fővárostól a St. John folyó partján a 2-es út (Trans Canada Highway) indul keletre, Jemseg településnél a folyó délre fordul a Grand-tó mellett vezet tovább, majd délkeletre fordul. Az 1-es út St. Johnból indul a folyó egyik mellékfolyójának a völgyében, ezt az utat River Valley Scenic Drive (Festői folyóvölgyi autóút) névvel illetik, s Sussex városáig tart. Mielőtt az utóbbi város elérhető lenne, útbaesik a 4100 lakosú *Hampton*, ahol megnézhető a Kings County Museum (Körzeti Múzeum). Itt kirándulni lehet a környező mocsarak vidékére.
*St. Martins*
Az 1780-as években keletkezett település. Előbb a Quaco nevet viselte, később kapta jelenlegi nevét. Kanada egyik legvirágzóbb hajóépítő központja. A történelmi örökséget képező házak mellett egy világítótorony és két fedett híd még ma is a 400 lakosú település látnivalója. A város környékén több kilométer érintetlen tengerpart húzódik. Innen indul a festői Findy Trail (F. ösvény), a gyalogtúrázók és kerékpározók paradicsoma. Errefelé a fotózók és festők is népszerűek. A Quaco Museum and Libary (Múzeum és Könyvtár) helytörténeti anyagot tartalmaz. A kiállítások leggyakoribb témája a hajóépítés. Fényképek segítségével követhetők nyomon a térség legérdekesebbe topográfiai és geolóiai alakzatai.
*Sussex*
A 4300 lakosú település közlekedési csomópontnak számít, amelyet több kisebb-nagyobb út keresztez. A Kings nevű körzet, amelyen ezek az utak keresztül haladnak, több kisebb-nagyobb fedett hídjukról nevezetesek. A körzet 16 fedett hídja 12 km-es körzetben található. "Csókolózó hidak", mivel gyakran keresik fel szerelmes párok. A helyi legenda szerint az autózók kívánsága teljesül, ha a hídon áthaladva felemelik lábukat a pedálokról és visszatartják lélegzetüket. 
*Findy National Park*
A 2-es úton haladva érhető el, 206 km2-es, 1948-ban alakult nemzeti park a Fundy-öböl partján. Ebben az öbölben figyelhető meg a világ legnagyobb ár-apály jelensége. Részben vadrezervátum, és üdülőhely, területén erdős dombok, völgyek, vadvirágos mezők, csendes tavak, dübörgő vízesések váltakoznak. Turistautak, sífutásra alkalmas helyek vannak. Az öböl partján strandolni lehet. Alma, Herring Cove és Poin Wolfe mellett horgászparadicsom van. A part sziklái érdekesek: vörössel csíkozott homokkő, lávafolyások szürkés-zöld maradványai, gránit benyomulásos kőzetek vannak a parton. A park vadvilága rendkívül változatos: amerikai nyest, atlanti lazac, fehérfarkú őz, vándorsolyóm és számos madárfaj él itt. A park központja Alma településen van.
*Hopewell Cape*
Hopewell Rocks Ocean Tidal Exploration Site (H.-sziklák, óceáni ár-apály megfigyelési terület) a Petitcidiac folyó torkolatánál, különleges sziklaformációkból álló terület. Az ár-apály alakította ki a Flower Pot Rocks (Virágcserép-sziklák) hatalmas, gomba alakú oszlopait puha homokkőből. Tetejüket kanadai balzsamfenyő és törpe feketefenyő növi be. Dagálykor a sziklák közönséges szigeteket alkotnak. A tengerpart 3 órával apály előtt és után a legbiztonságosabb. Máskor nagyon veszélyes a gyorsan mozgó víz. Az ár-apály táblázat olvasható a helyi újságokban. 
A helyi Albert County Museum valaha bíróság és börtön volt.
*Hillsborough*
Az 1300 lakosú települést Pennsylvaniából érkező németek alapítottak 1766-ban itt, a Petitcodiac-folyó nyugati partján. A vízparton sorakozó deszkaburkolatú házak ma is a 19. századot idézik. A település lakói főleg gipszbányászatból és földművelésből élnek. 
A Hon. William Henry Steeves House (W.H.S. képviselő háza) 1812-ben épült, rekonstruálva eredeti állapotban látható.
Innen a 2-es úton tovább haladva található Petitcodiac városka, mely 4000 darabos babagyűjteményéről nevezetes.
*Moncton*
A város 59300 lakosú a Petitcodiac folyó nagy kanyarja mellett. A folyót az erre felé lakó indiánok nevezték el, jelentése "a folyó, amely meghajlik, mint az íj".
Először akádiai farmerek telepedtek ide, 1755-ben azonban Robert Monckton alezredes brit csapatai elfoglalták a Beausejour-erődöt, ekkor innen is kiűzték a franciákat. A később a környékre visszatérő franciákkal együtt már németek, holladok, Amerikából menekült lojalisták, majd skótok, írek is költöztek ide. 1855-ben kapott városi rangot. Nevét a mai írásmódban, de Monckton alezredestől nyerte.
Turisztikai vonzereje két természeti jelenségnek köszönhető.
A dagályhullám (Tidal Bore) naponta kétszer rohan fel a Petitcodiac folyón, nagy hullámokat okozva. A vízfolyással szemben érkező feljövő dagály nagy, folyószélességű hullámokat okoz. A dagályhullám elvonulása után a majdnem üres medrű folyó gyorsan megtelik vízzel, és egy órán belül 7,5 m-re emelkedik a vízszint. A jelenség leginkább a belvárosi Bore Parkból figyelhető meg, ahol a nézelődök számára a parkban külön padok állnak.
A Magnetic Hill (Mágneses domb) tetejéről (egy fehér póznától) autóval megindulva lefelé, a sebességváltót üresbe téve, és felengedve a féket az tapasztalható, hogy az autó visszafelé kezd mozogni, felfelé a dombra. A jelenséget optikai illuziónak tartják, melyet a környező domboldalnak tulajdonítanak. A Magnetic Hill Parkban állatkert van. 
A Free Meeting House (Szabad gyülekezeti ház) 1821-ben épült csarnok, mely azért létesült, hogy a város valamennyi, -protestáns, római katolikus, izraelita, egyéb- gyülekezete istentisztelet céljából használni tudja.
A Moncton Museum modern épülete magában foglalja a régi városháza kőmaradványait is. Helytörténetu gyűjteményt mutat be.
A Lutz Mountain Heritage Museum hegyi történelmi örökség múzeum. 1883-ban emelték. Ez volt Moncton második babatista temploma. 
A Thomas Williams House (Akádiai múzeum), viktoriánus stílusú, 12 szobás ház 1883-ból. 
Az Akadian Museum a Clément Cornier Buildingben működik és az atlanti parti tartományok akádiai emlékeit őrzi. 
A Galerie de' Art de I'Université de Moncton (Moncton egyetemének művészeti galériája. 
A város nyugati részén, 121 hektáron a Centennial Park népszerű pihenő és szórakozó hely.
*Sackville*
Az 5400 lakosú város a Chignecto-öböl keleti ága mellet fekszik. A 18. században Tintamarre-nak nevezték a környező mocsarak hangos ludaira utalva. Az akádiai telepesek szelidítették meg a mocsaras vidéket. Nevezetessége, hogy a ma itt működő Mouint Egyetemén szerzett egyetemi fokozatot 1875-ben az első nő a Brit Birodalom területén. E településen épület fel Kanada első babtista temploma: a Sackville United Church fehét sisakos toronnyal, faragott padokkal, festett üvegablakokkal áll ma is.
A Sackville Waterfowl Park 22 hektáros mezőgazdasági park volt. Lecsapolt mocsaraktól hódították el, de 1988-ban újra elárasztották és visszaállították a lápvilágot. Itt vezet el Észak-Amerika egyik legnagyobb költöző madár útvonala. Megfigyelőtornyok állnak a területen.
Fort Brausejour National Historic Site mindösssze 8 km-re van az előbbi várostól, illetve 1,5 km-re Új-Skócia határától. 
Az erődöt 1751-ben létesítették a franciák. 1755-ben a brit katonaság azonban két heti ostrom után elfoglalta. Az új nevén Cumberland-erődöt 1776-ban az amerikaiaknak nem sikerült megszerezni. 1812-ben is állomásozott itt katonaság, de harcra nem került. Az erőd katonai szerepe 1833-ban ért véget. Ma is láthatóak a megóvott romjai. Látogatóközpont működik benne. 
*Barachois*
A Northberland-szoros melletti településnek 700 lakosa van. Egyetlen nevezetessége a Historic Church of St. Henri de Barachois (Szt. Henrik töreténeti templom, mely 1824-ben épült. Úgy tartják, ez a legrégebbi akádiai fatemplom Ézsak-Amerikában. Szépen helyreállították, de ma már nem tölti be eredeti funkcióját, hanem múzeumnak ad helyet, és kulturális központ.
*Shediac*
A 4700 lakosú település remek strandjáról híres. Virginiától északra itt a legmelegebb a tenger vize. Főleg halászatból élnek itt, a "világ homárfővárosának" tartják. Július közepén egy hétig tart a Shediac Lobster Fesztival (Homárfesztívál), amikor homokszobor készítő versenyt is rendeznek.
*Bouctouche*
A 2500 lakosú település osztrigáiról híres. A Kent Museum (Kent Körzeti Múzeum) abban a helyreállított, viktoriánus stílusú, háromszintes épületben kapott helyet, amely egykor kolostor és nevelési-oktatási központ volt.
*Rexton*
A Richibucto folyó torkolata mellett fekvő, 900 lakosú település neve 1825-ben még The Yard volt, mivel lakosai leginkább hajóépítésből éltek, egészen addig, míg a vitorlás helyébe nem lépett a gőzhajó. (A "yard" szó hajóépítő műhelyt is jelent.)
Nevezetessége a Bonar Law Historic Site (Történelmi Emlékhely). Andrew Bonar Law antik bútorokkal berendezett szülőháza az egykori farmon volt. Law volt, aki Nagy-Britannia képviseletében 1919-ben a versailles-i békeszerződést aláírta, az egyetlen brit miniszterelnök aki nem a brit szigetek valamelyikén született. A farm területén található a Richibucto Museum.
*Kouchibouguac National Park*
Az 1979-ben alapított 238 négyzetkilóméteres nemzeti park a Northhumberland-szoros, illetve a Kouchibouguac-öböl mellett terül el. Neve mikmak indián nyelven "a hosszú árapály folyója" szót jelenti. 
Sokféle táj váltakozik a területen: a tengerpart remek homokos strand, beljebb homokdűnék, sós mocsarak, lápok, folyók, erdők, mezők váltakoznak, s mindegyiknek jellegzetes állatvilága van.



A tartomány bemutatását természetesen Bojtikám művészi fotóvállogatása fogja kísérni, majd folytatódik a még be nem mutatott tartományok leírása.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 20)

Koszi Greti, gyujtom a kepeket! :wink:


----------



## Greta (2004 December 20)

*Jó tudni Canadárol*

Köszönöm, hogy itt vagy.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 21)

*Fundy obol *


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 21)

*Fundy obol*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 21)

*Fundy obol*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 21)

*Fundy obol*


----------



## Greta (2004 December 21)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

:..: :23: :7:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 22)

*Saint John folyo*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 22)

8)


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 22)

*Jacques Cartier volt az elso europai, aki meglatta a partokat 1534-ben.*




........





*A videk tenyleges felderitese azonban csak 1604-ben kezdodott, amikor Samuel de Champlain felfedezte a St. John folyot.*




.........


----------



## Judith (2004 December 22)

Bojti, csodásak a képek! Köszi. Majd lassan én is felteszem a miénket.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 23)

Varjuk... :wink:


----------



## Greta (2004 December 23)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

Bojtikám: :23: 

Canada kifogyhatatlan kincsestár csodás képek tekintetében! Na, meg találni is tudni kell!
Nem régen vettem fel videora egy filmet a National Geographic csatornáról, New-Brunswick-ról szól. Sok szó esik benne a nevezetes fedett fahídakról, amelyek nagyon jellegzetesek, hangulatosak. Kár, hogy a film részleteit nem tudom ide továbbítani.


----------



## Efike (2004 December 23)

Szia Greta,
tudod az egész filmet továbbitani. 
1,/ A videofelvételt számitógép által is lejátszható formátumba kell alakitani.
2,/ Nyitni valamely freeware helyen egy honlapot.
3,/ Feltenni a honlapra a videot.
4,/ URL beillesztésével megadni a linket.
Ennyi :lol:


----------



## Greta (2004 December 23)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

Szia Efikém!

Köszi a segítséget, bíz Isten tanulok belöle. Arra a kazira azonban a kanadai után felvettem egy dél-nyugat Kaliforniáról készült filmet, amelynek visszajátszása közben egyszerűen "kiköpte" a videóm a kazettát. Döbbenten láttam, hogy az egész kazi a belül ragadt szalagon lóg. Alig bírtam kirángatni a gépből az összecsavarodott szalagot, és visszatuszkolni az egészet. Azóta nem mertem hozzányúlni. 

Szóval ez egy sebesült kazi. Ha lesz valami másom, mert mániákusan veszek fel kanadai és USA beli természeti-, úti-, stb. filmeket, egyszer kitróbálom, amit javasoltál. Most sorry! :cry:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 27)

*Fredericton - Uj Brunswick fovarosa*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 27)

Uj-Brunswick legfobb exportcikke a vetoburgonya.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 27)

*Fredericton*

Beaverbrook Art Gallery.................................................................York-Sunbruy Historical Museum





.............





Provincial Legislative Assembly building







Fredericton's Old Government House




............


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 27)

A York-Sunbury tortenelmi muzeumban lathato a hires Coleman beka amely 19 kg sulyos volt. Allitolag a Killarney toban elt, miutan elpusztult kitomtek es jelenleg a muzeumban lehet megcsodalni. ;-)


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 27)

Fredericton - legifelvetel




..........


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 27)

This statue of the famous Scottish poet is outside the Beaverbrook Art Gallery.

Robert Burns skot kolto szobra Frederictonban a Beaverbrook Kepzomuveszeti Galeria elott.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 27)

Christ Church Cathedral in Fredericton.




.......


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 27)

University of New Brunswick






Military Museum


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 27)

Odell Park and Arboretum - Fredericton




......



......








......



......


----------



## FiFike (2004 December 27)

Gyonyoru felvetelek Bojtika , koszonjuk . Gretaval majd ebben a parkban fogunk setalgatni :..:


----------



## Greta (2004 December 27)

*Jó tudni Canadárol*

Hello Bojtikám :23: 

Egészen jó kis játék ez az egész! Én mindenfélét leírok Canadáról, amik közül sok mindent sose láttam még képen sem. Amikor felteszed a Te klassz válogatásod képeit, akkor meg meglepődöm, és jókat csodálkozom: "...jé, tehát így néz ki, amiről amúgy meg beszélek...". 
(A fahidak és folyóik tájáka, hangulata ismerős N-B. ben.)

Fifikém! Ha én egyszer betehetem a lában Canada földjére, ugyancsak bajban leszek: keletnek vagy nyugatnak fussak-é? Annyi mindenről írtam már itt, és még vége sincs! Ha mindent meg akarunk nézni, két életünk sem lesz elég. :wink: 
Lelkiekben főleg Brit Columbiára és Albertára edzem!  Oda vigyél el?!


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 27)

FiFike írta:


> Gretaval majd ebben a parkban fogunk setalgatni :..:



Halihoo lanyok!

Ti csak - ha megkerhetlek benneteket - ne a keleti parton setafikaljatok hanem a nyugatin mert akkor en is hozzatok szegodhetek. ;-)


----------



## Greta (2004 December 27)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

Hahóóóó... Bojtikám... :..: 

Tudod hová edzem?! Szerintem Fifike sem fog a nyugati partok ellen tiltakozni. :wink:
Ne aggódj, nem maradsz ki a spazííí...rozásból!


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 28)

....na csak azeee...  8)


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 4)

Woodstock - New Brunswick


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 4)

*Hartland - New Brunswick*

Itt talalhato a vilag leghosszabb fedett hidja - 391 m. A fedetlen fahid 10 eivg , mig a fedett 80 evig tart ki. A jelenlegi 1921-ben epult.




.....


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 4)

*Grand Falls - New Brunswick *


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 4)

8)


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 4)

...es ilyen amikor alig folyik benne viz...


----------



## Greta (2005 Január 4)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

Bojtikám: :23: 

Számomra ezek jellegzetes, találó, hangulatos képek. Ez New-Brunswick.
(Mondom én innen nagy "hozzáértéssel", pedig csak az olvasmányaim, a filmjeim élménye, az odakívánkozás beszélhet belőlem.  )


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 4)

Gretikem - igyekszem talalo kepeket feltenni. Orulok, hogy tetszik. ;-)


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 6)

*Edmundston - New Brunswick*


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 6)

*Campbellton - New Brunswick*


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 6)

*Campbellton - New Brunswick*


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 6)

*Cukorsuveg Tartomanyi Park (Sugarloaf Provincial Park) - New Brunswick*


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 6)

Jópofa ez a világítótorony!


----------



## Greta (2005 Január 6)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

:23: Bojtikám, az "emelem kalapom" helyett csak ez az ikon kínálkozik.


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 6)

*Bathurst - New Brunswick*


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 6)

*Shippagan - New Brunswick *


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 6)

Nini itt vannak a lanyok! ;-) ritka eset, hogy Gretivel egyidoben fenn vagyok a Forumon.... :656:


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 6)

Ez is egy szep vilagitotorony New Brunswickbol... Head Harbour Light, Campobello sziget.


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 6)

Shippagan Aquarium and Marine Centre


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 6)

*Shippagan - New Brunswick*


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 6)

*Miramichi - New Brunswick*


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 9)

Csak ugy ... mert szep (Nova Scotia)


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 9)

*Oromocto - New Brunswick*


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 9)

*Saint John - New Brunswick*


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 9)

*Saint John - New Brunswick*


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 9)

*Saint John - New Brunswick *


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 9)

*Saint John - New Brunswick*


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 9)

*Saint John - Reversing Falls*


----------



## Greta (2005 Január 9)

*Jó tudni Canadarol*

Szia Bojtikám! 

Gondoltam nem lehet fokozni a képsorozatod dícséretét, de nem a "lehet" a kérdés, hanem nem tudom a fokozást tovább. Örömködésem szolid kifejezéseként: nagyon jók! :656: 

Belekezdek a jövő héten Nova Skocia írásába. :..:


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 11)

Viszlat topic...tovabbi jo munkat Nektek! :..: :cry:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Január 13)

Bojtika ! 
Mi koszonjuk a Te csodalatos kepeidet , munkadat . Szeretnem ha megertened , hogy visszavarunk . Igaz csak viccelsz ? Nem ,- ezert nem mehetsz el , nem mi vagyunk felelosek masok kijelenteseiert . Neked nem szabad itt hagyni minket . pussz neked :cry:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 16)

A Yukan és K. folyók vidéke Kanada és Alaska határán Yukon kanadai territoriumban, K. -region név alatt mint igen híres aranytermő hely ismeretes. Fővárosa Dawson (l. o. ). K. vidéke középpontja az északamerikai aranykeresőknek és Kanada 1910 évi 10 1/4 millió dollárnyi aranytermése túlnyomérészt innen való. Az aranykeresők a zord klima és a felette nehéz ellátási viszonyok miatt sokat szenvedtek, újabban javultak a viszonyok, amióta a nagytőke tette rá a kezét, de az egyéni kereset igen megcsökkent.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 30)

Horgaszok is nagyon szeretik Canadat :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 7)

Ontario
Niagara


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 7)

2.kep


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 7)

kepek Niagararol


----------



## kope20 (2005 Május 2)

Sziasztok!
Szeretnénk a párommal Kanadába utazni a nyáron.A dolgot úgy képzeltük,hogy nem egy fix helyen lennénk ,hanem megyünk amerre látunk.Namost ez azt jelenti,hogy nem szeretnénk lefoglalnia szállásunkat.Ez mennyire befolyásolja a vízumigényünk sikerességét?
Ezen kívül az érdekelne,hogy milyen ott a tömegközlekedés? Távolsági busz ,vonat?Milyen árak vannak(közlekedés,kaja,szállás)?


----------



## epitesz (2005 Május 25)

*Melitta és Mindenki*

Kedves Melitta és Minden Torontóban élő Magyar honfitárs !
Nemrég találtam rá a honlapotokra nagy örömömre .
Köszönöm az eddig kapott sok sok hasznos információt.
Ja Magamról ...48 éves építész vagyok Budapesten élek feleségemmel aki szintén építész. Hobbynk az utazás. Most egy különleges alkalomból készülünk Kanadába. Lányunk Annamária 26 éves egy Kanadai fiatalemberhez készük feleségül menni. Az esküvő aug.12.-én lesz a Princes Edward szigeten valahol. Mi feleségemmel egy hónapot szeretnénk kint tölteni az esküvő idején.
Keresnénk valakit aki a segítségünkre lenne az utazás során. Gondoltuk valahol Torontóban vagy környékén bérelnénk egy lakóautót és azzal utazgatnánk, de más megoldás is szóba jöhet.
Ha tudnátok segíteni abban hogy hol és mennyiért lehetne a bérlést megoldani, és további hasznos útmutatóval ellátni bennünket. Merre menjünk, mit nézzünk meg stb.Várom válaszotokat . Árpád


----------



## FiFike (2005 Május 25)

Halihoo Arpad !
Szeretettel koszontelek kozottunk es igerem , hogy csinalunk egy kis talalkozot a tiszteletetekre (ha hoztok palinkat). :wink: Tudod itt pokoli tavolsagok vannak , jol meg kell szervezni az utat mert Toronto-Prince Edward kb.1600-1800 km. Montreal 600km-el kozelebb hozza :lol: Kocsival termeszetesen tobbet lathattok es ott alltok meg ahol akartok . A helybeli repulojegy arak eleg dragak , ha van idotok akkor egy kisebb lakokocsi berleset ajanlanam . Megigerem , hogy erdeklodni fogok . Gondolom rovidesen a tobbi csevego is ellat majd jo tanacsokkal . :..: 

Kozben talaltam valamit nektek , nezzel be : http://canada.avonlea.hu/reszletes.php


----------



## kope20 (2005 Május 30)

FiFike írta:


> Halihoo Arpad !
> Szeretettel koszontelek kozottunk es igerem , hogy csinalunk egy kis talalkozot a tiszteletetekre (ha hoztok palinkat). :wink: Tudod itt pokoli tavolsagok vannak , jol meg kell szervezni az utat mert Toronto-Prince Edward kb.1600-1800 km. Montreal 600km-el kozelebb hozza :lol: Kocsival termeszetesen tobbet lathattok es ott alltok meg ahol akartok . A helybeli repulojegy arak eleg dragak , ha van idotok akkor egy kisebb lakokocsi berleset ajanlanam . Megigerem , hogy erdeklodni fogok . Gondolom rovidesen a tobbi csevego is ellat majd jo tanacsokkal . :..:
> 
> Kozben talaltam valamit nektek , nezzel be : http://canada.avonlea.hu/reszletes.php



Az milyen jó dolog,hogy van aki 30 perc alatt választ kap más meg egy hónap után se! Nem igaz?!


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 31)

Valaszolunk mi rendesen mindenkinek, ha kimaradt veletlen az csak a veletlennek koszonheto csupan. :wink:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 31)

kope20 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Szeretnénk a párommal Kanadába utazni a nyáron


Miért reklamálsz ? Még semmiről sem késtél le :twisted:


----------



## kope20 (2005 Június 1)

csak kíváncsi voltam ha rinyálok mi lesz.De úgy tűnik hatásos.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 1)

Nekem van egy puskam :evil:


----------



## Judith (2005 Június 2)

csocsike írta:


> Nekem van egy puskam :evil:



ne dicsekedj, mert elveszik töled.


----------



## Bonita68 (2005 Július 27)

Sziasztok!

Az lenne a kérdésem, hogy én Budapesten élek, a 15 éves kamasz fiammal, az apja Torontoban. Azt beszélik a gyermek és apja, hogy szeptembertől kint járhatna középiskolában. Ezzel kapcsolatban kérnék néhány infot, ha valaki tudna adni. Mennyi pénzbe kerül az iskoláztatás? Van -e olyan iskola, ahol magyarul oktatnak, + angolul, vagy hogyan zajlik ez az egész. Ott is 4 év a középiskola? Ha valaki tud segítsen. Az email cimem: [email protected]

Ksözönöm szépen


----------



## Melitta (2005 Július 27)

A legbiztosabb infot az apa tud adni aki valoszinu utana nezett a lehetosegeknek.
Magyar iskola nincs /kozepsilkola/csak lehet magyarbol kreditet szerezni. Az allami iskola es az egyhazi ingyenes. Persze a privat iskolak komoly penzbe kerulnek.
Altalaban a gyereket berakjak a leggyengebb osztalyba mig nem beszel angolul, ahol naponta hetenete felveszi az angolt olyan gyorsan hogy kovetni nem lehet. 
Korszerint rakjak az osztalyokba a gyerekeket.
14 es 16 szabadon valasztott es a kotelezo kreditek szama ami szukseges.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Július 27)

A legbiztosabb infot az apa tud adni aki valoszinu utana nezett a lehetosegeknek.
Magyar iskola nincs /kozepsilkola/csak lehet magyarbol kreditet szerezni. Az allami iskola es az egyhazi ingyenes. Persze a privat iskolak komoly penzbe kerulnek.
Altalaban a gyereket berakjak a leggyengebb osztalyba mig nem beszel angolul, ahol naponta hetenete felveszi az angolt olyan gyorsan hogy kovetni nem lehet. 
Korszerint rakjak az osztalyokba a gyerekeket.
14 es 16 szabadon valasztott es a kotelezo kreditek szama ami szukseges.


----------



## Bonita68 (2005 Július 27)

Köszi!

Mivel elváltunk, ezért én más infokra is kiváncsi vagyok. Tehát angolul folyik az oktatás? És ott is úgy van, mint nálunk, hogy érettségi után, mehet egyetemre? Valami honlapont nem tudnál ajánlani?


----------



## Melitta (2005 Július 27)

MInden iskolanak van weboldala. 
Az egyetemhez ugyan olyan feltetelek kellenek mint amit most otthon bevezettek.
Tehat ha orvos akar lenni emeltszinten kell a biologiat matekot venni.
advence basic es general. ez a harom szint ahogy tud tanulni az eredmenyetol fugg a teszteket % -ban ertekelik.

A kotelezo tantargyak a matek angol history francia geografy art , science ha orvos akar lenni jo venni meg a kemiat fizikat is.HA mondod az iskolat hova akar menni akkor utana lehet nezni, de igy minden masodik blokban van egy iskola.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Július 30)

Táborhelyet vált az afganisztáni magyar alakulat 


Októberben táborhelyet váltanak az Afganisztánban szolgáló magyar katonák, ugyanis bezárják azt a kanadai katonai bázist, ahol jelenleg állomásoznak - mondta a Magyar Honvédség vezérkari főnökének helyettese. 
A tervek szerint egy török katonai táborba költöznek majd a magyar katonák október első felében - közölte Braun László újságírókkal. Mint mondta, ez a bázis ugyancsak Kabulban van, s egyúttal hangsúlyozta, hogy a táborhelyváltás nem jelent biztonsági kockázatot.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 3)

Titokzatos, gyilkos fertőzés Torontóban 



Orvosszakértők folytatnak nyomozást egy titokzatos és végzetes kimenetelű fertőzés után, amely négy idős emberrel végzett Torontóban – tudatta az OBJEKTÍV Hírügynökséggel az RSOE.

Négy idős ember halt meg egy torontói Idősek Otthonában, olyan betegségben, amely nagyon hasonlít a SARS által okozott betegség tüneteire. Jelenleg orvos szakértők folytatnak vizsgálatot egy olyan sorozatos megbetegedés ügyében, amely influenzaszerű tünetek produkál, és négy ember halálát okozta. - Az tudjuk, hogy nem influenza. Azt is tudjuk, feltehetőleg nem SARS, sőt abban is biztosak vagyunk, hogy ez nem madárinfluenza - mondta el Allison McGeer, a Mount Sinai kórház járványügyi szakértője. Az influenzaszerű, titokzatos járvány az elmúlt héten kezdődött a Toronto Seven Oaks Home Idősek Otthonában, megbetegítve 68 idős embert és a személyzet öt tagját. Az első bejelentések múlt hét kedd este érkeztek a megbetegedésekről, péntekre több betegnek súlyosbodott az állapota, majd szombaton négyen elhunytak a betegségben.

Barbara Yaffe, a Torontói Járványügyi Központ igazgatójának elmondása szerint az áldozatok közül ketten 90, egy 70 és egy 50 éves férfi volt. Az áldozatok közül hárman az idősek otthonában, a negyedik pedig a kórházban hunyt el. Egy ötödik beteg vasárnap hunyt el szívleállásban, de nála is feltételezik, hogy a titokzatos betegség okozta halálát. Dr. Yaffe szerint a nagyszámú megbetegedés egy zárt közösségben nem szokatlanok, de ez a helyzet aggodalomra ad okot.

Jelenleg 50 beteget ápolnak kórházban, de egyelőre nem rendeltek el karantént. Jelenleg a laboratóriumi vizsgálatokra várnak, remélve, hogy magyarázatot ad a halálos kimenetelű betegség forrására.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 3)

Amit a szalantai nekem kuldott, oda adtam az oregothonba. :evil: Ovatossagbol


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 3)

de jo szived van


----------



## Judit (2005 Október 4)

Nem árt óvatosnak lenni... 8)


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 5)

Kanada: újabb rejtélyes halálesetek 


Újabb emberéleteket követelt Kanadában egy rejtélyes légzőszervi megbetegedés. 

Ezzel az áldozatok száma tízre emelkedett egy Torontó melletti öregotthonban. A kór további 84 embert megfertőzött, köztük néhány ápolót és két látogatót is. 

Negyven idős embert kórházba vittek. A laboratóriumi vizsgálatok egyelőre nem tudták kimutatni a vírus eredetét.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 26)

A legfrissebb felmérés szerint Vancouver a legjobb város, ahol élni lehet. Kérdéses, kik között készült a felmérés, ugyanis ha a listára tekintünk, aligha állíthatjuk, hogy elfogulatlan lenne Kanada és Ausztrália iránt...
2005.10.06 06:32 Fotók: SkyNews 

Képekben – városok, ahol élni akarunk, és ahol nem

​
*A 10 legjobb város:*

Vancouver, Kanada 
Melbourne, Ausztrália 
Bécs, Ausztria 
Genf, Svájc 
Perth, Ausztrália 
Adelaide, Ausztrália 
Sydney, Ausztrália 
Zürich, Svájc 
Toronto, Kanada 
Calgary, Kanada 

*A 10 város, ahol nem akarunk élni:*

Teheran, Irán 
Douala, Kamerun 
Harare, Zimbabwe 
Abidjan, Elefántcsontpart 
Phnom Penh, Kambodzsa
Lagos, Nigéria
Karacsi, Pakisztán 
Dhaka, Bangladesh 
Algiers, Algéria 
Port Moresby, Pápau Új-Guinea


----------



## Filep Gerard (2005 Október 26)

Jo volna ha a képeket nagyobb méretbe is lehetne látni.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 26)

Milyen meretu kepet szeretnel feltenni?


----------



## Noé (2005 Október 26)

Filep Gerard írta:


> Jo volna ha a képeket nagyobb méretbe is lehetne látni.



Vagy esetleg élőben


----------



## andika (2005 Október 26)

Az lenne a tuti.


----------



## dulifuli (2005 Október 26)

Noé írta:


> Vagy esetleg élőben


 
Az ujabb kepekre eleg csak rakattolni, es megjelennek nagyban


----------



## andika (2005 Október 26)

Hát ugyanakkora csak külön van a többitől.


----------



## dulifuli (2005 Október 26)

andika írta:


> Hát ugyanakkora csak külön van a többitől.


 
Bocsi ez tenyleg ugyanakkora 
Acsocsi kepei meg kilognak a kepernyorol


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 29)

[FONT=Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica]*Tetoválószalon a börtönben *[/FONT]*Jó hír azoknak a kanadai fegyenceknek, akik tetováltatni szeretnék magukat: kormányuk még az ő különleges igényeikre is gondol, tetoválószalonok felállítását tervezik a börtönök falai között.*

A tetoválószalon-programot nemrég mutatta be a kanadai kormány Ontario állam egyik börtönében, ahol a különleges kezdeményezést tesztelni fogják. A kormány nem azért szeretne tetoválószalonokat létrehozni, hogy minden luxust megadjon az elítélteknek. Céljuk mindössze az, hogy egy létező gyakorlatot biztonságosabbá tegyenek. A börtön lakói ugyanis gyakran tetováltatják magukat, titokban, és nem túl higiénikus módon.

A kormány szerint ez a gyakorlat nagyban hozzájárul ahhoz, hogy a börtönökben 30 százalékkal magasabb a hepatitis B-vel és C-vel fertőzöttek aránya, mint a börtön falain kívül, míg a HIV-vel fertőzöttek aránya 10 százalékkal magasabb. 


<TABLE cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=0 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=artimage>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=artimdesc align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Ráadásul ha a börtön szervezi a tetoválásokat, akkor a tetoválások tartalmát is az ellenőrzése alá tudja vonni: nem engedélyeznek valamilyen bandához kötődő, illetve rasszista tetoválásokat. A jó magaviseletű fegyencek 4,25 dollárért, azaz kevesebb mint 1000 forintért csináltathatnak maguknak tetkót.

hirstart.hu


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 29)

Az nagyon olcso. egy egyszeru lepke tetko semi extra akkora mint egy gyufasdoboz 200$ korul van  Ez valami kacsa lessz.


----------



## Melitta (2007 Július 1)

Ma 140. szulinapjat unnepeljuk Canadanak. 
Koszonet, hogy itt elhetunk.


----------



## Melitta (2007 Július 1)

Mindenki unnepel!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Július 1)

De jópofi
Itthon is jó lenne valami ilyen kaliberű ünnep


----------



## Melitta (2007 Július 2)

* Vizsga - A kanadaiak többsége megbukna Kanadából*

A kanadaiak többsége megbukna azon a vizsgán, amelyet a bevándorlóknak ahhoz kell letenniük, hogy megkapják az ország állampolgárságát - mutatta ki egy kanadai közvélemény-kutatás.​Az Ipsos-Reid közvélemény-kutató intézet felmérése szerint az ország polgárainak 60 százaléka nem lenne képes helyesen felelni a kérdések többségére.
Sajátos jelenség, hogy az arány rosszabb, mint tíz évvel ezelőtt, amikor még csak a kanadaiak 45 százalékát húzták volna el Kanada-ismeretből egy akkori hasonló felmérés tanúsága szerint.
A legjobban a bevándorlók tudják Kanadát, az első nemzedékű bevándorlók 70 százaléka adott helyes választ legalább 12-re a 21 kérdésből.
A helyes feleletek aránya egyébként kérdésenként más és más. A himnusz nevét még a megkérdezettek 96 százaléka tudta. Azt, hogy az ország államfője II. Erzsébet angol királynő, viszont már csak 8 százalékuk, azt pedig, hogy mi a szavazójogosultság három feltétele, már csak 4 százalékuk - minden 25-ik megkérdezett.

http://www.metro.hu/index.php 
MTI
<!-- eTarget ContextAd End -->


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Július 2)

Melitta írta:


> * Vizsga - A kanadaiak többsége megbukna Kanadából*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Bármilyen hhetetlen ez nálunk is így van. (Kérdezzük csak meg az átlag magyart pl. Mit szimbolizál a nemzeti zászló 3 színe?)


----------



## Melitta (2007 Július 12)

*Kitüntették Jean Chrétien ex-miniszterelnököt*

Jean Chrétien, Kanada egykori liberális miniszterelnöke megkapta az _Order of Canada_ kitüntetést. Rideau Hall 2007 június 29-én tájékoztatta a médiaszerveket a legújabb kinevezésről. Chrétien 1993 és 2003 között vezette Kanada liberális kormányát, három cikluson, illetve tíz éven keresztül. Miniszterelnökségén kívül Chrétien 33 évig volt parlamenti képviselő Ottawában és 1968-tól miniszterként szolgált Pierre Elliott Trudeau volt miniszterelnök liberális kormányában.
Chrétien 1934-ben született Shawiniganban egy 19 gyermekből álló kanadai-francia családba. Gyermekkori betegsége következtében arca részben megbénult. Egyetemi tanulmányait az Université Laval-on végezte jogból és 1963-ban választották meg a Québec tartományban lévő Saint-Maurice-Lafleche választókerület liberális képviselőjének.
Miniszterelnöksége alatt Chrétien legnehezebb politikai kihívása a québeci szeparatizmus elleni harc volt. Liberális politikusként Chrétien mindig is centralizált, egységes kanadai föderációban hitt. Miután a québeci szeparatista erők elvesztették az 1995-ös leszakadásról szóló referendumot, Chrétien behozta a Clarity Act nevű törvényt, mely meghatározta, hogy milyen szigorú körülmények között lenne hajlandó a kanadai kormány tárgyalásokba kezdeni Québec leszakadásáról. Többek között a Clarity Act kimondta, hogy Québec nem szakadhat el Kanadától ha "csak" 50% plusz egy szavazattal nyer a szeparatista oldal. Ennél meggyőzőbb többséggel kell, hogy nyerjenek, de pontos százalékot nem határozott meg a törvény.
Chrétien 2003 novemberében mondott le a miniszterelnökségről és a kanadai Liberális Párt vezetéséről. Utódja Paul Martin volt pénzügyminiszter lett aki 2006 január 23-án elvesztette a választásokat, részben a Chrétien korszak korrupciós ügyei miatt. Ezzel véget ért a 12 évig tartó liberális kormányzat, és a hatalmat az új Konzervatív Párt vette át, Stephen Harper miniszterelnök vezetésével.

*Ádám Christopher*


----------



## screin (2007 Október 25)

Sziasztok!

Nem tud valaki videoanyagot a neten ami nem kerul penzbe es Canadat mutatja be?
Google nem nagyon tudott segiteni Vagy lehet hogy csak alaposabban kene olvasnom a forumot?


----------



## Genovese33 (2007 Október 25)

screin írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nem tud valaki videoanyagot a neten ami nem kerul penzbe es Canadat mutatja be?
> Google nem nagyon tudott segiteni Vagy lehet hogy csak alaposabban kene olvasnom a forumot?


 

Hát remélem nem számít reklámnak, de van olyan, hogy Travel Channel, illetve a Discoverynek is van egy Travel and Adventure csatornája. A Spectrum is ad ilyen filmeket. Illetve könyvtárban is találsz ezzel kapcsolatban könyvet, dvd-t.


----------



## screin (2007 Október 25)

a port.hu -n rakerestem mielott bepostoltam, hogy megy -e ilyen film mostanaban, de csak fozomusort talaltam  De a konyvtar az jo otlet ;-)


----------



## Neobee (2007 November 29)

Sziasztok!
Tudtok nekem be linkelni néhány kanadai légitársaságot, vagy repjegy keresőt ahol "ólcsón" lehet venni/foglalni online jegyet?
Kanadán belüli utakra gondolok.


----------



## Neduddghii (2007 November 29)

http://www.flightcentre.com/, http://www.expedia.ca, http://www.airlineticketcenter.ca/, http://www.cheapflights.ca/


----------



## Neobee (2007 November 29)

Köszöntem!


----------



## Neobee (2007 November 29)

Létezik hogy nem találok közvetlen járatot Toronto - Victoria (YYJ) között?
Ha valaki esetleg ráér, vetne nekem egy pillatást egy keresőre ?:?:?:cry:
Lehet csak én vagyok a béna...


----------



## bubu (2007 November 29)

Neobee írta:


> Létezik hogy nem találok közvetlen járatot Toronto - Victoria (YYJ) között?
> Ha valaki esetleg ráér, vetne nekem egy pillatást egy keresőre ?:?:?:cry:
> Lehet csak én vagyok a béna...



Igen letezik csak, Vancouverbe tudol repulni es ott atszalni ami
Victoriaba megy.


----------



## csmagica21 (2008 Február 24)

Sziasztok!

Talaltam par tablazatot Kanada idojarasaval, klimajaval kapcsolatban.
3 varos idojarasat egymas melle teve betuzom a kepet ide.
Orulnek, ha irnatok, hogy ez egy realis tablazat e szerintetek?







Remelem be tudtam rakni a kepet.
Koszonom, ha irtok,

udv Mindenkinek.


----------



## Judith (2008 Február 25)

Neobee írta:


> Létezik hogy nem találok közvetlen járatot Toronto - Victoria (YYJ) között?
> Ha valaki esetleg ráér, vetne nekem egy pillatást egy keresőre ?:?:?:cry:
> Lehet csak én vagyok a béna...


 
Nézd meg a Westjet lapját, annak vannak direkt járatai Toronto és Victoria között. Mi olyannal megyünk Március végén, bár elöször Calgariban leszál utasokat felvenni. De azért nézzél nyugodtan, mert én már mentem direkt járatba is oda.


----------



## Pedroh (2008 Március 10)

Úgy döntöttem, hogy meglátogatom nemlétező ismerőseimet Kanadában, elugranék 3 hónapra, most hogy nem kell vízum.

A kérdésem, hogy érdemes-é fapadossal menni vala, van valakinek tapasztalata ezen a téren? Példa:
http://www.flyglobespan.com/ és http://www.flyzoom.com/

avagy maradjak a hagyományosnál és perkáljak többet?

ui: van lehetőség a repülőgépen álldogálni? nem állok valami jól az üléssel, nem tudok órákat csücsülni egy helyben.


----------



## E.Ágnes (2008 Március 10)

Pedroh, én csak "hagyományos" Lufthansa/BritishAirways/MALÉV/AustrianAirlines gépekkel mentem eddig, de azokon lehetett álldogállni, persze akkor nem ha viharban repült a gép vagy valamiért be kellett kapcsolni az öveket. Nagyon hosszú az út, az ülések kicsik és bár én nem vagyok egy kosárlabdázó-alkat, de nekem is nehéz volt helyet találni a lábaimnak. Meg egyébként is tanácsos legalább óránként felállni, megrázni a lábaidat, esetleg egyszer-kétszer sétálni az ülések közti folyosón. Ezért kérek én mindig az "aisle" mellett ülést.


----------



## Pedroh (2008 Március 10)

köszi a választ, focizni esetleg nem lehet? 

mennyit kóstált egy út Néked?


----------



## E.Ágnes (2008 Március 10)

Pedroh írta:


> köszi a választ, focizni esetleg nem lehet?
> 
> mennyit kóstált egy út Néked?


 
Légitársaságtól függ, meg attól, ad-e a jegyiroda kedvezményt a diákoknak. ISIC (International Student Identity Card)-ra pár helyen adnak. Én a www.travelcuts.ca irodájában szoktam jegyet venni, durván 1000-1500 CAD között mozognak a retúr árak (ebben az adó is benne van). A Malév a legdrágább és még nem bocsátottam meg nekik a karácsonyi cirkuszt, úgyhogy legközelebb valami mással megyek. Az átszállás nem olyan nagy gond, persze csak akkor ha nem kell 5-6 órát várni rá.


----------



## Neduddghii (2008 Március 10)

Tegnap foglaltam *Calgary-BP-Calgary* viszonylatban Jun 23-tol Jul 22-ig jegyet, tehat az info friss.
<O</O
4 fore (biztositas nelkul):

Calgary - London Gatwick – <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com </st1:City>$4199 flyglobespan-nel 
<st1:City><ST1London</st1:City>GW – <st1:City>Budapest</st1:City> – London GW $1115 Malev-val

Ez sokkal macerasabb, mint ugyanazzal a tarsasaggal (pl. Lufi) repulni vegig, legalabb 4 orat kell hagyni az atszallasokra, de fejenkent kb $500-zal olcsobb...</O


----------



## E.Ágnes (2008 Március 10)

Neduddghii írta:


> Tegnap foglaltam *Calgary-BP-Calgary* viszonylatban Jun 23-tol Jul 22-ig jegyet, tehat az info friss.
> <O</O
> 4 fore (biztositas nelkul):
> 
> ...


 
Ez tényleg olcsó - de nekem nem érné meg. Egyszer mentem a Toronto-Montreal-Frankfurt-Budapest útvonalon haza - soha többet. Van, aki a mogyoróra allergiás, én a repterekre. Tíz évvel megrövidíti az életemet egy ilyen út. Szóval inkább leperkálom azt az 500 dollárt...


----------



## Pedroh (2008 Március 29)

egyre közelebb jutok a jegy megvételéhez, már csak egy kérdés maradt: elég az átszállásra 1 óra? például frankfurti átszállásnál vannak olyan ajánlatok, amelyek 50 percet, vagy 1 óra 15-öt hagynak csak.

tapasztalataitok szerint ez elég?


----------



## Pedroh (2008 Április 10)

hogy szolgáljak némi infóval:

megvettem a repjegyet, Frankfurton keresztül Torontóba, Lufthansa-Air Canada, turista. retúrjegy 195 ezer ft-ba került, de neten meg lett volna 170-ből is, ám valamiért nem adott elektronikus jegyet. érdekes módon amikor az utazási iroda vette meg, ők minden további nélkül azt kaptak...


----------



## BABCY (2008 Április 11)

*Fifike*

Csodálatos.
Sokat foglalkoztál a környezeteddel, sajnos ezt kevesen teszik meg. Én eddig inkább a tájképekben gyönyörködtem, de a te lelkesedésed felvillanyozott.
Jó egészséget és szép napot kívánok neked
By


----------



## annaörök (2008 Május 15)

*Kérdés*

Sziasztok!
Még nagyon új vagyok a CH-un,erre pedig még egyáltalán nem jártam, de szeretnék kérdezni valamit,úgy gondolom ehhez a legjobb helyen vagyok.
A kérdésem:1órával ezelőtt láttam egy filmet,amiben elhangzott az az infó,hogy Canada, USA.és Mexikó között eltörölték a határokat,és hogy bevezetnek az eurohoz hasonlóan egy egységes pénzt, aminek a nevét elfelejtettem.Ez vajon igaz lehet?vagy hülyítés?vagy mindenki tud róla, csak én nem?köszi.


----------



## Spanky (2008 Május 15)

annaörök írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Még nagyon új vagyok a CH-un,erre pedig még egyáltalán nem jártam, de szeretnék kérdezni valamit,úgy gondolom ehhez a legjobb helyen vagyok.
> A kérdésem:1órával ezelőtt láttam egy filmet,amiben elhangzott az az infó,hogy Canada, USA.és Mexikó között eltörölték a határokat,és hogy bevezetnek az eurohoz hasonlóan egy egységes pénzt, aminek a nevét elfelejtettem.Ez vajon igaz lehet?vagy hülyítés?vagy mindenki tud róla, csak én nem?köszi.


 
abszolut hulyites 
jelenleg ilyesmi nem letezik


----------



## annaörök (2008 Május 15)

Köszi valahogy én is így gondoltam.


----------



## Hetke (2009 Március 18)

Sziasztok,

Tudja valaki, hogy megy egy atszallas a Torontoi repteren, ha a gep Europabol erkezik (es Winnipegbe lenne a tovabbmenetel), bar ez szerintem teljesen mindegy. A lenyeg, hogy ugy hallottam ki kell venni a csomagokat es aztan ujra be kell csekkolni. Nem tudom, hogy az epuletbol ki kell-e menni a csomagfelvetel utan, vagy a nyilak eliranyitanak a megfelelo helyre a becsekkolashoz. Edesanyam jonne hozzam es szegenykemnek ez lesz az elso repulese, igy egy kicsit ideges emiatt, bar lesz vagy 4 oraja atszallni, gondolom az azert eleg meg ha tok hulye is vagy az ilyenekhez es nem nagyon megy az angol nyelv????


----------



## Maligán (2009 Március 18)

Hetke írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Tudja valaki, hogy megy egy atszallas a Torontoi repteren, ha a gep Europabol erkezik (es Winnipegbe lenne a tovabbmenetel), bar ez szerintem teljesen mindegy. A lenyeg, hogy ugy hallottam *ki kell venni a csomagokat *es aztan ujra be kell csekkolni. Nem tudom, hogy az epuletbol ki kell-e menni a csomagfelvetel utan, vagy a nyilak eliranyitanak a megfelelo helyre a becsekkolashoz. Edesanyam jonne hozzam es szegenykemnek ez lesz az elso repulese, igy egy kicsit ideges emiatt, bar lesz vagy 4 oraja atszallni, gondolom az azert eleg meg ha tok hulye is vagy az ilyenekhez es nem nagyon megy az angol nyelv????


*igen ki kell vennie a csomagot* es a winnipegi gephez ujra feladni .
mindez azert mert vamellenorzes ott van ahol belepsz az orszagba .
a csomagot nem kell cigelni mert a vamellenorzes utan 
menjen a belfoldi csomagfeladohoz /nehany meter seta / es ott kell feladni a csomagokat a belfoldi gepre.
a masik terminalra pedig kicsi vonattal tud atjutni !
van mar babad ????? vagy most erkezik ???
az orszagba valo beleptetese is Toronto repteren.
*legy otthon telefonkozelbe ,mert hivhatnak a beleptetok !* /ez fontos /
a feher kartyat is ki kell toltse mielott a vamoshoz megy .
De miert nem kertek neki styuvis segitseget ??????
O elkalazolja a vamon a csomagnal es elkiseri a masik terminalra ! ez egy kis extra koltseg ,de nem veszik el !


----------



## tsz (2009 Március 18)

Spanky írta:


> abszolut hulyites
> jelenleg ilyesmi nem letezik



Az van az emlitett internetes forrásban (talán a zeitgeist3-ban) közölve, hogy a titkos döntés magas szinten az egyesülésről már 2005-ben megszületett, és mivel még mindig nem az ameró-val fizetünk, úgy tünik, a végrehajtással még várnak az alkalmas pillanatra. 
Az integráció (az Egyesült Ázsiához hasonló képpen) része lenne a világkormány felé való nagy menetelésnek...


----------



## Janika911 (2009 Augusztus 30)

Ha valakit erdekel esetleg, e ho 31-ig Air France promotion, Igen olcson lehet venni retur jegyeket Europaba, Pld Toronto / Budapest, 1-felnott; $785- es ebbe benne van minden koltseg, ado, potdij, stb. 

http://www.airfrance.ca/


----------



## kistündér (2009 Szeptember 16)

Sziasztok, 

A tanácsotokat szeretném kérni, torontói költözésünk kapcsán. Két éve lakunk Vancouverben, a páromat áthelyezték Torontóba, úgy néz ki, hogy Október végén költözünk. Tudnátok e tanácsot adni, hogy melyik részre érdemes költözni Torontóban (környék, közbiztonság, elviselhető árak, stb... ) 
Egyenlőre annyi adott, hogy a párom munkahelye a repülőtér környékén lesz, így elsősorban Mississaugára, Oakvillere, esetleg Etobicokéra gondoltunk, de igazából bármi jó lenne, ahonnan a repülőtér környéke könnyen megközelíthető és általános iskola is van a közelben. 

Tanácsotokat előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Melitta (2009 November 2)

*Kanada, juharszirup, miegymás*

Évszázadokkal ezelőtt a bevándorlók érkezhettek azzal a félelemmel vegyes büszkeséggel az Újvilágba, ahogyan a kanadai Montreal repterén lépkedtem a kis kockákban üldögélő határőrök felé. Útlevél, kitöltött adatlap és a hazafelé szóló repülőjegy a kezemben. – Hol fog megszállni? – kérdezi a szigorú nő az üveg túloldalán. – Egy barátomnál. – Mondja a címet! – leizzadok, a címet elfelejtettük egyeztetni az utolsó rohanásban. – Ugye tudja, hogy akár haza is küldhetném a következő repülővel? – de nem küld, átenged a határ túloldalára. Isten hozott Kanadában.

Kanada boldog bolygó indexe 39,4. Ezt a számot mindig megnézem, mielőtt külföldre utazom: azt mérik vele, hogy az egyes országok lakói mennyire boldogak, milyen egészségesek, és mennyire használják fenntarthatóan természeti erőforrásaikat. Kanada pontszáma alig valamivel jobb, mint hazánké, pedig egy főre jutó GDP-jük csaknem háromszorosa a miénknek. Újabb bizonyíték a népszerű tételre, miszerint a pénz nem boldogít. Ráadásul első pillantásra akár Magyarországon is lehetnénk. Tömegközlekedéssel egy örökkévalóság, míg a reptérről a légvonalban egészen közeli házig jutunk, a metróállomások és néhány belvárosi közterület a szocreál eltéveszthetetlen jegyeit mutatja, és a járművek padlóján is szokatlanul sok szemét gyűlt össze. Persze hamar kiderül, hogy hová vándorol az a sok pénz, hisz a tömegközlekedés is azért ilyen, mert többen járnak hatalmas autókkal, mint busszal, és azért van minden sarkon kávézó,




sütiző, gyorsétterem, mert a helyi polgár megengedheti magának ezeket. A reggeli metrón sokakat látni papírpoharas kávéval – Magyarországon ritka látvány az ilyesmi, bár Budapesten egyre több helyen kapni kávét elvitelre, többnyire vagy az árak verdesik a csillagos eget, vagy a minőség túl alacsony. De ha már a közlekedésnél tartunk: a jegyrendszer sokkal ésszerűbb, mint odahaza. Jegyet, mint sok más nyugati országban is, egy útra vehetünk, s az érvényesítéstől számított két óránk van arra, hogy A-ból B-be jussunk, annyi átszállással, amennyivel csak szeretnénk.




Egy kicsit jobban körülnézve az is hamar világossá válik, hogy elhagytuk Európát. Bár a globalizációnak köszönhetően egyre nehezebb felismerni a jeleket, hisz ugyanazok a gyorsétterem- és kávézó-láncok sorakoznak itt is, mint az öreg kontinensen, s emberekből is akad fehér, afro-amerikai, közel- és távol-keleti is szép számmal. A repülőről leszállva azonnal keresem a nemzeti sajátosságokat, hiszen van egy sztereotíp képem Kanadáról: juharszirup, hó, hideg, jegesmedvék és hódok, kockásinges férfiak, akik épp annyira szeretnek mulatni, mint verekedni, gyönyörű természet és hokimeccsek. Ha létezik is ez a Kanada, ide, a városba kevés jut el belőle, itt alig érezhető a különbség a filmekben látott Egyesült Államokhoz képest. Nem segít sokat az a tény sem, hogy a „tipikus kanadai” juharszirupos fánkra, amivel vendéglátóm vár, komoly bukfencekkel reagál a gyomrom, így szomorúan vagyok kénytelen tudomásul venni, hogy ezt a helyi sajátosságot is elfelejthetem a következő napokban. A másik helyi étel, a poutine viszont nem várt sikert arat: a szósszal leöntött sültkrumpli sajttal a tetején magasan nyeri a kanadai ételek versenyét. A boltok polcain aztán ismét az amerikai filmekből ismerős ételek és italok köszönnek vissza: megkóstolom a mogyoróvajat, a cream soda-t, a rootbeert, de van itt üveges almaszósz, konzerv sütőtök és poharas jégkrém is. Egy utcai árusnál még pitét is veszünk: almást, kereket, épp olyat, mint az Amerikai pitében.




Fontos különbség persze az Egyesült Államokhoz képest, hogy Kanada kétnyelvű ország. Errefelé, a keleti végeken – különösen Montrealban – mindenki franciául szólal meg előbb, s csak értetlen tekintetemet látva váltanak angolra. Bármin, amit veszek, kétnyelvű a felirat, s az utcán ingyen osztogatott újságok közt is ott van a francia mellett az angol nyelvű. Szerencsére itt azért kilométerben mérik a távolságot és milliliterben szerepel a mennyiség az üvegeken. Az árak viszont sokszor okoznak meglepetést, az ÁFA ugyanis nincs feltüntetve a bolti árcédulákon. Amíg az ember hozzá nem szokik, kellemetlenségek is származhatnak belőle, hogy fizetéskor derül ki: nem jól számoltuk a végösszeget.




Az elképzeléseknek megfelelően a hidegre sem lehet panasz. Ez csak akkor meglepő, ha megvizsgáljuk a világtérképet, Montreal ugyanis nem csak Budapesttől, de még Pécstől és Szegedtől is délebbre fekszik – csak épp az óceán túloldalán. Így már kevésbé érzem elfogadhatónak a tényt, hogy miközben otthoni barátaim egy szál pólóban pózolnak a nekem küldött fotókon, én csak télikabátos, sálas-sapkás képeket tudok viszonzásul küldeni. A hidegért, szélért és a gyakori esőért persze kárpótól a gyönyörű amerikai ősz: a fák szebbnél szebb árnyalatokban pompáznak, az avar tele van a nemzeti zászlóból ismert szimbólummal, a juharfa vörösre őszült levelével. A reggeli ködben szép csak igazán a táj, mesterséges tóval, híddal, kocogáshoz kialakított erdővel, de a város magasba nyúló üvegépületeinek is jól áll az őszi idő. Hiába, így már nem is olyan nehéz megérteni a kanadaiakat, akik meleg fánkkal, papírpohárban hordott kávéval szeretik szemlélni ezt a ködből előbújó őszi tarkaságot. 

Ilijin Kinga


----------



## TrafficLight (2009 November 3)

Work hard, <S>play hard</S> work harder... 
_(... és a haza fényre derül...) :-D_






Forrás


----------



## drNasty (2009 November 17)

Szervusztok!

Kérek egy kis segítséget. Albertaban úgy tudom van úgy nevezett szociális kártya, ami egy fajta állami támogatás, amivel lehet élelmiszert vásárolni. Kérdésem - ha valaki tudja, és segíthet ebben - hogy ez önkéntes, vagy kötelező használni? Erről van ott jogszabály vagy helyi rendelet? Aki nem akar ilyet, az nem igényli? Nagyon keveset tudok erről. Hol lehet erről olvasni, tudni valamit? Igazság szerint azért kérdezem, mert Magyarországon ezt most bevezették egy községben, és nagy port vert fel, mindenki azt kérdezi nem ellentétes e az alkotmánnyal, hogy nem pénzt kap a rászoruló. Szóval ha valaki tud erről infot, segítség lenne a munkámhoz. Ha lehet ilyet kérdezni/kérni. Köszönöm.


----------



## verangi77 (2010 December 9)

Mennyibe kerul az alberlet Kanadaba?


----------



## verangi77 (2010 December 9)

Valaki meselne milyen kanadaba elni?


----------



## KDina (2010 December 13)

verangi77 írta:


> Valaki meselne milyen kanadaba elni?


 
A másik topicokban írunk erről,ez ahogy látom halott topic.
Attól is függ egyébként,h melyik tartományba jössz.Mindenhol más.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2011 Október 13)

*Best countries for business*

http://money.ca.msn.com/savings-deb...countries-for-business?cp-documentid=30979701


----------



## Pandora's Box (2012 Augusztus 20)

*Rasszista vádak miatt magyarázkodik a kanadai jegybank*

Eredeti cikk:
--------------
*Bank of Canada apologizes for removing 'Asian' from bill
*




The Bank of Canada says it intended for the scientist looking into the microscope to appear to be of a neutral ethnicity 


The Bank of Canada has apologised for removing an image of an "Asian-looking" woman from the design of a new $100 bank note.
The woman featuring on the sample note's image was substituted for a Caucasian woman after focus groups complained.
The Bank of Canada said its designers had unintentionally created an image representing one ethnic group.
Critics said that the re-design of the note had been racist.
"I apologize to those who were offended - the Bank's handling of this issue did not meet the standards Canadians justifiably expect of us," a statement from Bank of Canada governor Mark Carney said.
"We will be reviewing our design process in light of these events. Our bank notes belong to all Canadians, and the work we do at the Bank is for all Canadians."
Eight focus groups were shown design proposals for new $5, $10, $20, $50 and $100 plastic bills. 

Documents obtained by the Canadian Press suggest there were concerns over the representation of an Asian woman for the largest denomination, which was designed to celebrate Canada's medical advances.

"Some have concerns that the researcher appears to be Asian," said a 2009 report commissioned by the bank, according to CBC News.

"Some believe that it presents a stereotype of Asians excelling in technology and/or the sciences. Others feel that an Asian should not be the only ethnicity represented on the banknotes."

Bank spokesman Jeremy Harrison said in an interview modifications had been made to the design of the note based on the focus group's feedback.
The bank said that the image had been based on an original photograph of a South Asian woman.
Last week, May Lui, a spokeswoman for the Chinese Canadian National Council, accused the Bank of "caving in to the racist feedback".


Forrás: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-19325268

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Origó cikk:*
------------
*Rasszista vádak miatt magyarázkodik a kanadai jegybank*
*2012. 08. 20., 23:26*

Nagy felháborodást váltott ki a kanadai jegybank lépése, amellyel a pénzintézet törölt egy ázsiai kinézetű nőt az új 100 dolláros bankjegy grafikai tervéről. A bank vezetője utóbb bocsánatot kért és azt állította: nem volt rasszista motíváció a tervezés mögött.

Elnézést kért a kanadai jegybank, amiért eltávolított egy ázsiai kinézetű nőt az új 100 dolláros bankjegy grafikai terveiről - írja internetes honlapján a BBC. 

A bankjegymintán szereplő nőt, amelyet a kanadai orvostudomány fejlődését szimbolizálandó rajzoltak a legnagyobb címlet dizájntervére, a bank fókuszcsoportos vizsgálatai során érkezett panaszok nyomán később egy másik nővel helyettesítették.

A bank mentegetőzésében azzal magyarázta a történteket, hogy a tervezők a bankjegy újratervezésekor akaratlanul jelenítettek meg egy etnikai csoportot, nem pedig ahogy a bírálók értelmezték: rasszizmusból.

A Bank of Canada vezetője, Mark Carney sajnálatát fejezte ki, amiért nem feleltek meg a kanadaiak jogos elvárásainak és bocsánatot kért mindazoktól, akiket sértett az ábrázolás. Megígérte továbbá, hogy  felülvizsgálják a bankjegy tervezési folyamatát.

A bank szerint a kifogásolt képnek egyébként egy dél-ázsiai nőt ábrázoló, valós fotó volt a kiindulópontja.

*Forrás: *
http://www.origo.hu/nagyvilag/20120820-rasszista-vadak-miatt-magyarazkodik-a-kanadai-jegybank.html


----------



## Zsolt08 (2012 Augusztus 21)

Hi!

Mekkora hiszti egy $100 banko miatt!De azert nem megy a hiszti,hogy szinte sehol sem akarjak elfogadni ha fizetni akar vele az ember.






*I'm back!*


----------



## Melitta (2014 Január 14)

*Kevés pénzből is lehet nagy élményt kihozni*

A kis elismertségű államok és a Balkán érdekelték, végül Kanada nyugati partjainál kötött ki. A húszas évei közepén járó Tamás fél éve él Kanadában, mindennapjairól (is) szóló blogja olyan, mintha a felét egy film ihlette volna: lazacfogás puszta kézzel, hidroplános utazás, hatalmas hegyek megmászása és meghívás a világ felfedezőinek titkos találkozójára. Megkérdeztük, mindez hogy lehetséges .

Kelet-Európában és a Balkánon kezdett el utazgatni, egy évet élt Görögországban, Koszovóban alapított egy civil szervezetet, keveredett bajba a térképen nem is létező és a világ egyetlen országa által sem elismert Transznisztriában. Továbbá: elstoppolt török Kurdisztánig, és Nyugat-Szaharába is.

*Egy házban a világ felfedezőivel*
Tamás még csak 26 éves, de már impozáns utazások vannak mögötte. Nemzetközi tanulmányok szakon szerzett diplomát, és az egyetem alatt egyre inkább a „limitált elismertségű államok” kezdték el érdekelni. Végül 2013 júniusában - egy balkánkutatói munkát hátrahagyva - egy maximálisan elismert állam, Kanada nyugati partjainál kötött ki. Őrületesen kalandos mindennapjairól – melyek során megélhetését favágásból biztosítja - blogjában számol be.






Tamás a Mount Maxvell tetején

Forrás: Tamás
„Annyi már az elején biztosnak tűnt, hogy meglátogatok pár távoli családtagot, majd túrázok, amennyit csak bírok, és mindeközben meglátom, kikkel futok össze, van-e értelme itt bármit is tovább terveznem” – hamar kiderült, hogy egyelőre marad, akikkel pedig összefutott, azok egy Rejtő-regény karaktereinél is érdekesebb emberek. 

Az Észak-Amerika középső és keleti részén a napokban végigsöprő mínusz ötven foknál (amiből ő a nyugati parton kimaradt) sokkal nagyobb kalandban volt része például, amikor ősszel részt vett az Explorers Club meghívásos, zárt rendezvényén, ahová egy világhírű kanadai természetfotós hívta meg, miután Tamás korábban segített neki felkutatni pár, a magyar felmenőit alátámasztó dokumentumot a bakonyjákói templomban. „Kicsit túl is teljesítettem a tervet, megpróbáltam elmesélni mindent arról a korról, amiben az ősei ott éltek. Ekkor még egyébként nem tudtam, hogy ő mivel foglalkozik, de a további emailezésből viszonylag hamar kiderült, hogy az érdeklődési köreink több ponton is egyeznek.”

A híres fotós hálából meghívta egy háromnapos találkozóra, ahol hatvan kutató és kalandor osztotta meg az eredményeit és élményeit egymással. Ott volt többek között az a paleontológus, akiről a Jurassic Park egyik főszereplőjét mintázták, de tengerbiológusokkal, hajóroncs-kutatókkal, hegymászókkal és űrhajóssal is megismerkedett - miután egy hidroplánon megérkezett a titkos helyszínre. „Majdnem mindenki hozzá tudott tenni valami érdekes lábjegyzetet a másik területéhez. Óriási élmény volt, de indokolatlan lenne a múlt idő használata, hiszen többükkel azóta is tartom a kapcsolatot” – mondja Tamás, aki a jövőben szívesen becsatlakozna néhányuk expedícióiba. Ott volt például egy bizonyos Rupert Grey, aki nemrég egy Rolls Royce-szal járta be Indiát, és a teás Earl Grey család leszármazottja. Az ő élete sem szűkölködik fordulatokban (favágóból lett ügyvéd, majd ügyvédből kalandor-világutazó). Az őszi találkozó után pedig még gyorsan megtanította Tamást rákászni.


*Medvék, lazacok és medvék hűlt helye*
Mivel Tamás egyik célja a túrázás volt, bejárta a Sziklás-hegység nagyjából teljes kanadai szakaszát, megmászott jópár hegycsúcsot, és eközben bőven találkozott vadállatokkal. De legalább olyan érdekes volt az is, amikor csak a hűlt helyüket találta: két társával az óceánba siető, keskeny, holtágakkal tarkított Carter-folyón kajakoztak fel a torkolattól egy vízesésig. „Varázslatos helyszín, szinte látod magad előtt, ahogy a sziklákon állva a medvék kapkodják ki lazacokat, majd megmártóznak a természet alkotta kőmedencében” Mivel tudták, hogy létezik pár száz olyan fekete medve, melynek a faj nevével ellentétben vajszínű a bundája, és ha valahol, ezen a partszakaszon éldegélnek, kikötötték a kajakokat a vízesés környékén, majd elkezdtek sétálni. Medvét végül nem láttak, de elmondása szerint így is remek élményben volt részük: „A nyomokból és a szagból arra lehetett következtetni, hogy nem olyan régen elég sokan napozhattak ott” - magyarázza. Elhatározta egyébként, hogy később visszatér a helyszínre. 

Ha a köznyelvben a _szellem medve_ként is nevezett állatokat nem is látta, sikeresen elsajátította a medvék egyik kedvelt tevékenységét: puszta kézzel fogott lazacot. „A legjobb esélyek akkor állnak fenn, amikor egy folyóban több a lazac, mint a víz” – mondja. „Ez talán gyenge poénnak tűnik, de szerencsére vannak még ilyen helyek, kezdőknek talán a Koeye-folyót tudnám ajánlani”. Szerinte az igazán rutinosak egyszerűen megvárják, hogy egy lazac a csónakba ugorjon, „de bokáig érő vízben tényleg nem jelentős sportteljesítmény egy-egy, amúgy is életvitelszerűen halni készülő lazac elkapása. Azért jobb szem előtt tartani, hogy a lazacra a barnamedve és a grizzly is jön. ”A legnagyobb csatát a természetben amúgy nem egy medvével, farkassal vagy más hírhedten veszélyes állattal, hanem egy tarajos süllel vívta. A kalandot bővebben nem fejtette ki, amire nyilván jó oka van: „Nem biztos, hogy ez az a történet, amivel majd az unokáim előtt fel akarok vágni.”

*So Canada!*




Tamás a Kynoch-öbölben nézelődik a baloldali hajókötéllel azonos színű ingben

Forrás: Rupert Grey
Kanada tartogatott néhány meglepetést számára, ám mint kiderült, e téren sem extrémitásokra kell gondolni: „A legtöbb meglepetés olyan, amúgy nyilvánvaló tényekből adódik, mint az ország borzasztó nagy mérete és alacsony népsűrűsége. Néha akár több száz kilométeren belül nincs benzinkút, érdemes kicsit ehhez igazítani az otthon kialakult népszokásainkat” – magyarázza. Egy szemléletes példa: ha autózás közben az ember orra előtt vált pirosra a vasúti átjáró fénye, nyugodtan elő lehet venni egy könyvet. Tapasztalatai szerint a szerelvény hossza, és lakott területen belüli nem túl nagy sebessége miatt félórás várakozás is simán előfordulhat. „Otthon ugye arra szoktunk várni, hogy jöjjön a vonat, itt arra, hogy végre elmenjen” – mondja, méltatva a helyi, türelmen alapuló közlekedési morált. Fél év alatt amúgy a lazacelkapás mellett egy sor új készségeket sajátított el: már nem teljesen amatőr a hajózásban, kiokosodott favágásból és „a technikákat ellesve valószínűleg tudnék építeni faházat is”. 

*Hogyan találjunk magunknak kalandokat?*
Arról is megkérdeztük, hogy jelentős utazási rutinnal a háta mögött van-e valami receptje arra, hogy kerülhet az ember kellemesen kalandos helyzetekbe. Észrevette, hogy a legtöbb ismerőse számára természetellenesnek és kényelmetlennek tűnik akkora bizonytalansági faktorral utazni, amivel ő szokott. Pedig ez lehet a lényeg: „Pont ebből a körülményből kerekednek olyan ismeretségek és élmények, amelyeket aztán az ismerősök neveznének kimaxolásnak. Nem kell feltétlenül félni attól, ami ismeretlen.”

A pozitív hozzáállás mindenesetre nagy segítség. „Engem is számtalanszor húztak már le, egyszer ki is raboltak, de nem hiszem, hogy ezek utazásspecifikus élmények lennének. Alighanem egy botrányosan rossz utazásból – ha létezik egyáltalán ilyen – is ki lehet hozni valami jópofa dolgot. Ha más nem, hát lesz belőle egy jó sztori, amikor már nem fáj” – mondja. „Persze azt bevallom, nem az jutott eszembe először, hogy ezen majd évek múltán milyen jóízűt lehet mosolyogni, amikor bármiféle ok nélkül egy térképen nem is létező ország (_Transznisztriában - lásd föntebb_) fogdájában ültem” - magyarázza. Az viszont szerinte jó, ha egy idő után, amikor az ember eszébe jut, már képes nevetni egy ilyen sztorin. 

Blogjának névadója egyébként két cseh férfi, Jiří Hanzelka és Miroslav Zikmund, akik az ötvenes években meggyőzték a Tatra autógyárat, hogy adjanak nekik egy kocsit, amivel majd beutazzák a világot. Éveken át tele volt velük a sajtó, útjaikról könyvek, mozgó- és diafilmeket készítettek. Tamás a jövőben valamikor szívesen megismételné az egyik útjukat, és ő is csinálna róla egy filmet. Ugyanakkor Kanadában is vannak még tervei, például, hogy körülnéz Északon, Yukonban, melynek területe nagyjából Magyarország ötszöröse, a lakossága pedig kb. akkora, mint Gödöllőé.

*Élmények nem egyenlő pénz*
Blogjából még kiderül, hogy lehangolják a büdzséjét firtató mailek. Tisztában van azzal, hogy egy utazás tervezésénél alapvető szempont az anyagi faktor, de saját példájából azt látja, hogy nem az a legfontosabb. Azt már említettük, hogy bár Magyarországon kutatói ösztöndíj várná, favágásból tartja el magát Kanadában. De ha épp nem lenne munkája, akkor is tudna kis költségvetéssel utazni, például úgy, hogy stoppol vagy megragadja az éppen kínálkozó lehetőségeket. „McNeill kikötőjében találkoztam egy svájci sráccal, aki útitársakat keresett a hajójára. Aki vele tartott, az legalább ugyanazt láthatja kevés pénzből, mint azok, akik a napi ezer dollárnál induló szervezett utakat választják. Szóval ki lehet menni a dokkra, lehet, hogy egy héten át minden nap, amíg az ember sikerrel jár, de nem lehetetlen minimális költségvetésből nagy élményt kihozni.” 

Vincze Barbara


----------



## N. Laci (2018 Január 16)

Kanada északi részén élő Magyarokat keresek.


----------



## *Rima (2018 Január 16)

N. Laci írta:


> Kanada északi részén élő Magyarokat keresek.


az eszaki reszek rezervaciok (Indian territorik ami az o kizarolagos tulajdonuk )
engedely koteles teruletek amit az indian miniszterium ad ki (csak okkal mehetsz oda pl. szocialis munkas ,tanar ,orvos ))
arra hogy bandukolj egyet az NEM AZ !
HA belepsz oda nem valoszinu hogy ki is jossz !!
onnalo torveny es szokasjog
egyaltalan te mit akarsz ott ???


----------



## sikpista (2018 Február 19)

Sziasztok,

Szeretnék pár informáciot kérni a kanadai indiánokrol,Yukon folyorol,és egy túra részleteivel kapcsolatos dolgokrol.
Várom annak jelentkezését ki nagyon otthonosan mozog a témában.
Előre is köszönöm


----------

